# Bunny lovers chat part 2!!!!



## Sunshine

Continued from : http://forum.purseblog.com/animalicious/bunny-lovers-chat-233992.html

When a thread reaches 5,000 posts its time to start a new one! Carry on bunny lovers!


----------



## Voodoo

Wow! Congrats all you 'hoppy' bunny posters!!!


----------



## pond23

Wow! We are on to Part 2 of our Bunny Lovers thread! Hope to see my 'bunny family' here soon!


----------



## bellapsyd

LOL VooDoo!!  Thanks Sunshine!

I'm here!!! we've chatted away about our bunnies!!!

Delta and Northwestern both claim to have "special animal programs" for pets flown as cargo.  Anyone have any experience with either of them?


----------



## omgblonde

Wow a new thread! Thanks for starting it Sunshine!


----------



## jellybebe

Yay new thread! Very exciting. Was thinking that it was about time that we had to have a new thread, since we had so many pages! 

Sorry Bella, don't have any experience with flying pets in cargo. Hopefully they truly mean it when they say special treatment! Do those airlines not allow pets in the cabin or can you only have 1 bunny with you at a time?

I had a horrible dream this morning about a gremlin-like bunny that looked so cute but it was only a matter of time before it turned evil so I had to kill it before it turned bad! It was so traumatizing. The only thing that made it better was the fact that my chubby baby woke me up from that dream with kisses and cuddles!


----------



## pond23

I don't have any experience with flying pets as cargo either. When I moved several years ago, the airlines were much more lax then with bunnies. If I ever have to move far away again, I don't know what I am going to do.


----------



## bellapsyd

i'm not flying there, i am driving cross country!  30 hours!  I don't want to subject the bunnies to a car ride that long through the desert is summer.  I think that the flight (about 5 hrs) will be less traumatizing.  So, I must fly them 

but the airlines do have a one bunny per person rule in cabin and the only 2 i found that allow bunnies in cabin are Alaskan Airlines and Continental!


----------



## pond23

^ Yeah, a 30-hour drive would be much too much for the bunnies. I once had to make a 5-hour drive with 2 of mine. It was so stressful for my sister and I because we were so afraid of what would happen if the car broke down or if the air conditioning stopped working. Part of our drive was also through hot desert terrain. When we made pit stops, we had to keep the car running. My sister and I would alternate running to the bathroom. It was not fun!


----------



## shinymagpie

bellapsyd said:


> i'm not flying there, i am driving cross country!  30 hours!  I don't want to subject the bunnies to a car ride that long through the desert is summer.  I think that the flight (about 5 hrs) will be less traumatizing.  So, I must fly them
> 
> but the airlines do have a one bunny per person rule in cabin and the only 2 i found that allow bunnies in cabin are Alaskan Airlines and Continental!



Hello rethreaded Bunny People.

Call me chemically enhanced, but when we have taken pussycats by air, we transported them under mild sedation. They were sleeping throughout the whole process. Once by chance, we had to send a cat cold turkey on a plane. The airlines did not allow cats inside the planes. The sleeping cats deal with it all much better. I'd imagine that this would be more so with bunnies. They seem to startle more easily than cats do.  A good vet can calculate the weight and knock them out for about 7 hours.

Just my view.


----------



## girlvintage

*oh my gosh a new thread in my 999th post!!!!* 

binky's new routine: he's learned to cuddled up to my face every night while i watch tv, i rub his head while he licks my chin, then when i've fallen asleep he retires back to his hutch.. its the sweetest thing.. he even periscopes up at my bed at about 10pm to let me know "its cuddle time"

i cant seem to take a good photo bec he only does it when we're alone, when the bf is over he refuses to be on the same bed as him!


----------



## shinymagpie

girlvintage said:


> *oh my gosh a new thread in my 999th post!!!!*
> 
> binky's new routine: he's learned to cuddled up to my face every night while i watch tv, i rub his head while he licks my chin, then when i've fallen asleep he retires back to his hutch.. its the sweetest thing.. he even periscopes up at my bed at about 10pm to let me know "its cuddle time"
> 
> i cant seem to take a good photo bec he only does it when we're alone, when the bf is over he refuses to be on the same bed as him!



Ha ha. Very cute. Binky obviously holds you in high esteem. Has he ever bitten your hair though. Our Binky Boy gave my daughter a mild haircut right in the front of her fringe.  It's growing back now...


----------



## girlvintage

^ he used to chew on my hair when he was a baby.. now he only licks and has the occassional nip when you stop petting him.. i have a semi-permanent scar on my nose bec of that!


----------



## bellapsyd

haha- mine eat my hair too!


In the states, bunnies are not allowed to be sedated for flight!


----------



## shinymagpie

bellapsyd said:


> haha- mine eat my hair too!
> 
> 
> In the states, bunnies are not allowed to be sedated for flight!


 Well I hope whomever came up with that decision is told you won't need an injection this won't hurt a bit next time they need some dental care!  Still, our 16 year old cat did survive the cold turkey flight in the hold. She was a bit clingy. We wouldn't have chosen that option but she got upset the previous year when she went to a cattery and wouldn't eat, so we took a chance.
I think that if an animal is in a secure cage, and you can have a fabric cover over it, so it doesn't get overstimulated by seeing scary stuff, it should be ok. I am sure they have built-in "can't see it - so it's not there" psychological protection. 

Binky Boy is confined to barracks overnight now for that very reason - you can never tell when a hair eating episode is coming up.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ thanks for the words of confidence hun!!!


----------



## PrettyInPink

I perhaps saw the cutest thing EVER this morning. My bun stretched and yawned! I've never seen her do that before!!!


----------



## em821

Aw a new thread!

Bella - I have never flown with my bunnies. Have you considered Pet Airway (http://petairways.com/) I'm not sure if they carry bunnies though!


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> haha- mine eat my hair too!
> 
> 
> In the states, bunnies are not allowed to be sedated for flight!



Good thing anyway. I talked to a vet about sedating bunnies for flights and they don't recommend it, as they are so small and the effects of the sedative mixed with high altitudes can be unpredictable. Besides, you wouldn't be able to monitor them. I think they should be ok in cargo and on a plane in general. I didn't realize you were driving across the country - wow! When I fly across I usually ship my stuff via Greyhound, it's much cheaper and it's pretty fast. They also deliver straight to your door.


----------



## bellapsyd

I wish I could fly, but I'll need my car in California.  I looked into car shipping services, but they are pricey and don't seem to let you pack your car with stuff.    

I'm sure they will be fine too. They are healthy, I've just had a rough time lately with bunnies and I'm paranoid!


----------



## em821

Bella - I just looked at pet airways' website, only humans are restricted! So they should be able to fly bunnies! You can ask your family/friends to drop off the bunnies and you'll receive them at LA!

I agree. Sedation is not good for bunnies. If I remember correctly, I was told rabbits are pray animals and feel safest when they can be alert to what happens around them. Tranquilizers might cause more stress on rabbits because rabbits might struggle against the effects. I think best to allow them to snuggle with each other in a good carrier so they can observe the world while feeling hidden from it!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ i thought that they weren't taking bunnies yet- just dogs and cats?  

no airline will let me put them in the same carrier either- separate carriers!   

transporting bunnies is an ordeal!!!

edit: just rechecked- only dogs and cats can book as of now


----------



## shinymagpie

bellapsyd said:


> ^ i thought that they weren't taking bunnies yet- just dogs and cats?
> 
> no airline will let me put them in the same carrier either- separate carriers!
> 
> transporting bunnies is an ordeal!!!
> 
> edit: just rechecked- only dogs and cats can book as of now



Arrrggh! It's complicated isn't it.  Hope you can figure it out.

In addition to our flying cats across Australia, we did once take Miss Minnie in the car the 15 hours between our place and my mother in law's. She wasn't too bad really. She just slept in the cage. We stayed at a motel overnight, put the sandbox in the 'loo area and she just followed her normal routine. She was about 9 years old at the time. Australia is full of desert too. It was hot, but we did it. She yowled for about 20 minutes out of the whole 15 hours. She also enjoyed the motel.  So it can be done. As long as you get your air-con checked, there should be no problem. You said you are travelling with another person, so you can take it in turns to sit next to the bunnies and tickle them through the bars.

Anything is possible really when you need to do it. Your new life is waiting!


----------



## girlvintage

PrettyInPink said:


> I perhaps saw the cutest thing EVER this morning. My bun stretched and yawned! I've never seen her do that before!!!



i love it when they do that.. pls post photos of your bun if you can!


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> LOL VooDoo!! Thanks Sunshine!
> 
> I'm here!!! we've chatted away about our bunnies!!!
> 
> Delta and Northwestern both claim to have "special animal programs" for pets flown as cargo. Anyone have any experience with either of them?


 

Can you get the emotional support  letter for delta to carry them in cabin.  I got one already just in case.  They are good for a yr.  It was pretty easy to get.  Hubby changed tickets with delta on his flight back to italy last year when I got sick.  It was a 2.000 ticket and they just made him pay 200.00 change fee.  Did you do that?

I just read about Raffie.  I am so sorry.  I know there is a lot that you have been dealing with.  I will pray for you that you will be ok. You are such a good bunny mom and they know you and your family loved them.  The tatoo is adorable and such a wonderful way to remember them.


----------



## bellapsyd

Actually, I got super lucky.  Since I cancelled within 24 hours I got a full refund minus $35!

^ PMing you about the letter!

anyone buy from Bunny Butt Apothecary?  They are like Lush.  Less products, new line. I love them and have an order on the way!  The owner loves bunnies and there is even a soap where 50% of proceeds go to the HRS.  Everything is organic/vegan and non animal tested.  They do ship internationally as well! http://www.bunnybuttapothecary.com/


----------



## girlvintage

guys i think i over-furminated Binky.. lol.. he has a thinning spot now on his back, no signs of flaking or irritation, and its not bald yet but i think i'll ease up now on the brushing.. it does grow back right??


----------



## pond23

^LOL! Yeah, I've overfurminated Puff Puff a couple of times! Don't worry about it. The bald spots will fill in quickly.


----------



## jellybebe

^Ha ha over-furminating? That's a funny thought. Evander almost runs away when he sees me coming at him with the brush, but he's got this annoying "ruffle" of fur on his backside, where the fur is so much thicker! I keep trying to brush as much of it away as possible but he gets irritated and the fur keeps coming out!


----------



## girlvintage

^ *jelly *- binky has that ruffle too, its like a fat roll of fur where his big round butt ends? i keep trying to furminate it too, soooo much fur for one little bun!


----------



## omgblonde

Honey has an area like that too on his bum! So annoying no matter how much you brush the fur just keeps coming hahaha


----------



## zoesma

yesterday we were in pet supplies plus in my area (they are GREAT with their bunnies)....they had 5 babies...three black with white paws,,,a cream,,,and a brown and white...SO CUTE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you guys are so lucky to be bunny moms!!


----------



## shinymagpie

omgblonde said:


> Honey has an area like that too on his bum! So annoying no matter how much you brush the fur just keeps coming hahaha



We have been pinning down Binky Boy and doing the same thing. He ran away from my daughter and tried to climb under me. Usually he is all over her like a rash. But he will be more comfortable in our very very hot humid weather with less fluff on him! Still we don't want to freak him out.

Here's a recent Binky Boy photo for you - being an organic doorstop. (note chewed photo album in background)


----------



## pond23

jellybebe said:


> ^Ha ha over-furminating? That's a funny thought. Evander almost runs away when he sees me coming at him with the brush, but he's got this annoying "ruffle" of fur on his backside, where the fur is so much thicker! I keep trying to brush as much of it away as possible but he gets irritated and the fur keeps coming out!


 
^ Hee hee! Puff Puff, Yum Yum and Bunn Bunn have that "ruffle" of fur on their butts too. There are always semi-loose clumps of fur sticking out of that area, now matter how much I groom them. I sometimes gently pull them out, but the bunnies don't always like that.  I'm relieved to hear though that my buns aren't the only ones who have this 'issue.'


----------



## pond23

shinymagpie said:


> We have been pinning down Binky Boy and doing the same thing. He ran away from my daughter and tried to climb under me. Usually he is all over her like a rash. But he will be more comfortable in our very very hot humid weather with less fluff on him! Still we don't want to freak him out.
> 
> Here's a recent Binky Boy photo for you - being an organic doorstop. (note chewed photo album in background)


 
^ Binky Boy is quite a cute, and cuddly, door stop! I see he went to town with that photo album. LOL!


----------



## shinymagpie

pond23 said:


> ^ Binky Boy is quite a cute, and cuddly, door stop! I see he went to town with that photo album. LOL!



He does make a nice little door stop. Every lower shelf in our bookcases is now empty.


----------



## girlvintage

*BUNNY SCANDAL NEWS!!*​
*Pop Bun Sensation and Dwarf Rabbit Extraordinaire Binkyboo* has been seen and photographed yesterday morning cavorting with an unknown female companion. The two have been sighted lovey-dovey in the bedroom, with Binky licking the unknown furry female all over! 

Sources have confirmed that the new girl isn't even of the rabbit kind. Insiders have told us that she is nothing but a stuffed teddy bear that is obsessed with shiny bling and quick jumps. Will Binkyboo realize that loving this teddy will only give him heartache? Stay tuned for more BUNNY SCANDAL NEWS!!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ OMG sooo adorable!  such a cute story write up too!  Love it!


----------



## omgblonde

OMG AWWWWW, SO CUTE  love the article hahahah


----------



## em821

jellybebe said:


> ^Ha ha over-furminating? That's a funny thought. Evander almost runs away when he sees me coming at him with the brush, but he's got this annoying "ruffle" of fur on his backside, where the fur is so much thicker! I keep trying to brush as much of it away as possible but he gets irritated and the fur keeps coming out!


 
Mine have that too! I bring them out to the yard inside their exercise run - DH and I have to hold them down to brush that area! So much under coat there!


----------



## em821

girlvintage said:


> *BUNNY SCANDAL NEWS!!*​
> 
> *Pop Bun Sensation and Dwarf Rabbit Extraordinaire Binkyboo* has been seen and photographed yesterday morning cavorting with an unknown female companion. The two have been sighted lovey-dovey in the bedroom, with Binky licking the unknown furry female all over!
> 
> Sources have confirmed that the new girl isn't even of the rabbit kind. Insiders have told us that she is nothing but a stuffed teddy bear that is obsessed with shiny bling and quick jumps. Will Binkyboo realize that loving this teddy will only give him heartache? Stay tuned for more BUNNY SCANDAL NEWS!!


 
What a fun story! Binky is too cute! That last pic is soooo sweet!!!


----------



## pond23

*Binky* is quite the ladies' man, ahem, the teddy bears' man! LOL! What cute photos and story!


----------



## selkiewriter

Hi everybody. I haven't posted in this thread yet but now I need some advice. Below is a picture of my tortiseshell dutch bunny named Brigette (she decided to crawl in a hot dog box for some reason she also enjoys empty 12 pack coca cola boxes). I got her when she was four months old and she just turned 3 years old this past June. 




So Brigette has been the hot-topic of discussion lately. I've been wanting to get her spayed for the longest time but the boyfriend is dead-set against it. I've told him it will help her live longer but he just thinks its ridiculous and "she's not a dog and she's not going to be around boy bunnies so why does she need it"? She's my first pet and I want her to live a long time. I even have the money saved to get the procedure done but he is not hearing it. Normally, he is very sweet and he does like Brigette (she gives him "hair cuts" a lot) but he just won't budge on this issue. How can I bring him over to my side for the sake of my bunny Brigette?


----------



## jellybebe

I was so freaked out earlier - my bf and I were leaving to go horseback riding (for my bday) and Evander ran under his foot! I think his eyelid got a bit swollen - there was a tiny bit of blood on the corner of his eye but I think the eye itself is unhurt. I was sooo scared and felt so awful for my baby! He seems ok now, but of course the eyelid is still swollen and he can't open his eye the entire way. Poor little guy!


----------



## girlvintage

selkiewriter said:


> Hi everybody. I haven't posted in this thread yet but now I need some advice. Below is a picture of my tortiseshell dutch bunny named Brigette (she decided to crawl in a hot dog box for some reason she also enjoys empty 12 pack coca cola boxes). I got her when she was four months old and she just turned 3 years old this past June.
> 
> So Brigette has been the hot-topic of discussion lately. I've been wanting to get her spayed for the longest time but the boyfriend is dead-set against it. I've told him it will help her live longer but he just thinks its ridiculous and "she's not a dog and she's not going to be around boy bunnies so why does she need it"? She's my first pet and I want her to live a long time. I even have the money saved to get the procedure done but he is not hearing it. Normally, he is very sweet and he does like Brigette (she gives him "hair cuts" a lot) but he just won't budge on this issue. How can I bring him over to my side for the sake of my bunny Brigette?



Welcome to the bunny chat *selkiewriter*! 

Bridgette is so cute! yes bunnies looove jumping in empty boxes for some reason! 

first off, its a very good thing that you want to spay Bridgette and have even saved money for it.. explain to your bf when he says "she's not a dog and she's not going to be around boy bunnies so why does she need it"?

1. rabbits can live as long as dogs -- 8-10 years -- and are as loyal if not even more loyal than dogs, so whats the diff?? when you have a pet you commit to caring for that animal, there are no hierarchies in the the pet world. 

2. it is medically known that females who are not spayed even (or especially) when they are not mated are susceptible to ovarian cancer bec of hormonal build up. therefore, it'll shorten their life if they dont get spayed. some girls in this chat have lost their dear buns bec they were rescued and spayed too late.

3. females tend to be more aggressive and territorial when they get older, if you dont spay them at an early age. dont wait until she's grumpy, 6 months i believe is already a good time to spay.

4. since she's YOUR BUNNY and YOU WILL PAY for the procedure - why should he care? why does he dictate what you do to your pet??

Tell him that so many rabbits suffer bec they are not neutered and spayed, and as a responsible pet owner it's your job to make sure you give Bridgette the best care you can possibly give!

Good luck dear..


----------



## girlvintage

jellybebe said:


> I was so freaked out earlier - my bf and I were leaving to go horseback riding (for my bday) and Evander ran under his foot! I think his eyelid got a bit swollen - there was a tiny bit of blood on the corner of his eye but I think the eye itself is unhurt. I was sooo scared and felt so awful for my baby! He seems ok now, but of course the eyelid is still swollen and he can't open his eye the entire way. Poor little guy!



oh poor evander!! i hope the eye will be ok! has the vet looked at it?


----------



## pond23

selkiewriter said:


> Hi everybody. I haven't posted in this thread yet but now I need some advice. Below is a picture of my tortiseshell dutch bunny named Brigette (she decided to crawl in a hot dog box for some reason she also enjoys empty 12 pack coca cola boxes). I got her when she was four months old and she just turned 3 years old this past June.
> 
> So Brigette has been the hot-topic of discussion lately. I've been wanting to get her spayed for the longest time but the boyfriend is dead-set against it. I've told him it will help her live longer but he just thinks its ridiculous and "she's not a dog and she's not going to be around boy bunnies so why does she need it"? She's my first pet and I want her to live a long time. I even have the money saved to get the procedure done but he is not hearing it. Normally, he is very sweet and he does like Brigette (she gives him "hair cuts" a lot) but he just won't budge on this issue. How can I bring him over to my side for the sake of my bunny Brigette?


 
^ Hi *selkiewriter*! Welcome to the bunny thread! Brigette should definitely be spayed. This is very, very important for female bunnies. They are at very high risk of reproductive cancers if they do not get spayed. Don't listen to your boyfriend. He's wrong about bunnies. They can live up to 12 years, and they have so much personality and intelligence. Brigette will also be happier and better behaved once she is spayed. There won't be high levels of hormones' circulating in her system. Good luck and please keep us updated!


----------



## omgblonde

Jelly - Awww poor Evander! Hope he's okay!

Selkiewriter - Welcome to the thread! I agree with the other girls, is there anyway you can just take her and get it done without him knowing? It's your money and bunny after all!

Omg, Girls! I'm about to do the most wreckless thing of my life haha. My friends & I found really cheap flights to New York leaving in a few weeks.. we can stay at her relatives for a bit to sight see & then we are going to travel out to Maine and Rhode Island to see Adam Lambert/the AI tour!! hahaha, so excited! I love him!


----------



## girlvintage

^ thats sooo exciting omg!! i've never been to NY and always wanted to go!


----------



## pond23

*omgblonde*: That sounds like so much fun! You must be so excited to see Adam Lambert! There are some great deals on airfare now, so I am glad that you were able to take advantage! It's going to be so cool to see the entire AI gang.

*jelly*: Oh no! I hope Evander's eye heals really quickly! Please keep us updated on your little guy.


----------



## bellapsyd

yes I agree *selkiewriter* all of GV's points were right on.  But the most important- she is YOUR pet and YOU have the money.  If he loves you he should not stand in the way of your providing care for an animal YOU love!  


Jelly- how is Evander doing?  and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!

OMG- NY is such a fun state!  You'll love it!

I expect everyone to come to southern California and visit me in the next year


----------



## em821

selkiewriter said:


> Hi everybody. I haven't posted in this thread yet but now I need some advice. Below is a picture of my tortiseshell dutch bunny named Brigette (she decided to crawl in a hot dog box for some reason she also enjoys empty 12 pack coca cola boxes). I got her when she was four months old and she just turned 3 years old this past June.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So Brigette has been the hot-topic of discussion lately. I've been wanting to get her spayed for the longest time but the boyfriend is dead-set against it. I've told him it will help her live longer but he just thinks its ridiculous and "she's not a dog and she's not going to be around boy bunnies so why does she need it"? She's my first pet and I want her to live a long time. I even have the money saved to get the procedure done but he is not hearing it. Normally, he is very sweet and he does like Brigette (she gives him "hair cuts" a lot) but he just won't budge on this issue. How can I bring him over to my side for the sake of my bunny Brigette?



I think you are aware the importance of why Brigette needs to be spayed - so you have saved money for the procedure. *GV* summarized all the reasons very well too! Brigette is your bunny and you have the money for the procedure and you'll be taking care of her! Why are you letting your BF to tell you "no"!?! Your bunny can not speak - you are her caretake so you have to try to make the best decisions for her! Spay will not only prevent certain cancers it will also improve the quality of life - your relationship with your bunny! At 3 years old - she needs the procedure asap! One of my bunny - Petunia - had a cancerous growth removed just last month - it was mammary cancer - the vet thinks it's due to that she was not spayed early enough because she was not rescued until she's 7ish, she's 9ish years old now (ages are only estim). You love Brigette and want her to live long! Best of luck to you and your bunny


----------



## em821

*Jelly* - Happy birthday!!! How's Evander's eye? 
*OMG* - Sounds like a fun trip coming up! I so need a vacation soon!


----------



## girlvintage

happy birthday jelly!!!


----------



## selkiewriter

Thanks for the advice everyone. I'm going to set Brigette up an appointment as soon as possible and if my boyfriend doesn't like it- too bad. I like that a few of you mentioned that unspayed females get territorial because Brigette does act up sometimes but she picks on my boyfriend, not me. I think I'll let him know that one of the benefits of the procedure will be she won't try to groom his legs anymore.


----------



## pond23

selkiewriter said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone. I'm going to set Brigette up an appointment as soon as possible and if my boyfriend doesn't like it- too bad. I like that a few of you mentioned that unspayed females get territorial because Brigette does act up sometimes but she picks on my boyfriend, not me. I think I'll let him know that one of the benefits of the procedure will be she won't try to groom his legs anymore.


 
^ That's wonderful to hear *selkiewriter*! You are making the right decision! Please keep us updated about Brigette!


----------



## pond23

HAPPY BIRTHDAY *JELLY*!!!


----------



## jellybebe

Thanks for the bday wishes! I went for high tea on Sunday, then dinner @ my parents', then horseback riding and out for dinner yesterday. I was soooo upset about Evander's eye, but he's ok. It still looks a bit sore today, but he can see fine and he's normal otherwise (normal appetite, still cuddly). 

Omg, sounds like such a fun trip!


----------



## omgblonde

HAPPY (LATE) BDAY JELLY!! I hope you had a fabulous day! It sounds like you had a lot of fun! I hope Evander's eye is feeling better now.

BELLA!!! I have found the PERFECT place for you to visit when you get to L.A.. the bunny museum!!
http://audrey.buzznet.com/user/journal/4331611/our-hair-perfect-but-money/
It looks cool. I couldn't imagine living there though!

I am so so so excited about New York! We booked the flights earlier & I've just been running aorund squealing about it to anyone who will listen! LOL


----------



## acschjenn

selkiewriter said:


> Thanks for the advice everyone. I'm going to set Brigette up an appointment as soon as possible and if my boyfriend doesn't like it- too bad. I like that a few of you mentioned that unspayed females get territorial because Brigette does act up sometimes but she picks on my boyfriend, not me. I think I'll let him know that one of the benefits of the procedure will be she won't try to groom his legs anymore.


 
Yay.  I'm so happy you chose to spay Brigette.  I spayed my rabbit Pancakes just a few weeks after getting her (she was about 6 months when I adopted her) because not only did it cut her risk of certain cancers, she also went through a false pregnancy a few weeks after the adoption.  She was pulling out her fur to make a nest and became very territorial when I came into her pen.   She also would mount my legs, which I thought was a bit adorable =P  After her spay, all that behavior stopped.  It was your decision to get Brigette spayed, and good for you for making it


----------



## pond23

^ OMG! Your avatar is too cute *acshchjenn*!


----------



## shinymagpie

Hi all.
Nice to read the posts. Hope Evander is ok.
Our little Binky Boy is sooooo mellow after his spaying. He only took a couple of days to recover. He is also now a bit bigger. 
A very affectionate little guy. 
Can't wait until we get our house in a couple of weeks. I will be building an outdoor pen for him, so he can work on the weeds. Our new garden is large by Japanese standards, but small by Australian. The grass area is only a few meters so we will have a rabbit mowing system. 
We are considering rescuing a girl rabbit from the local pet shop. She is also a Holland Lop and is now past the cute stage, so she's on discount. I can't get her yet because we don't want to introduce another animal to our apartment just before we move (no one in the building is meant to have pets, but everyone does - everyone looks the other way).
My only hesitation is that she looks very jumpy after being in the petshop for a few months. Will she calm down?
Is it better to bring in a Bunny of a similar size (I guess opposite gender is always a good thing)?
I just think he would monster a small bunny. 
Those of you who are multiple bunny parents, what is your view?

Here's a picture of Binky. He is next to a 500ml water bottle. He is lying on a cool mat. It is hollowed out and air circulates under it. It is aluminium and it rolls up. Girlvintage came up with an interesting name for it.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ sooo cute!  I am so glad you will rescue the girl from the pet shop. On discount?  Awful!  I think it would be ok for her to go into your old apt and then move.  She will def calm down once she realizes she is in a loving place people will not poke at her all day.  Run to the pet shop and get her ASAP before someone else makes a discounted bunny their snake food 

OMG- I've heard of that place before!!


----------



## girlvintage

*shinymagpie *- the grilled bunny looks so content!! LOL!


----------



## em821

Shinymagpie - She'll calm! The size difference will be ok too! No worry on these! Petunia was so scared at the shelter to the point no one was able to really pet her! Within a few weeks after she came home with me she's just the most affectionate bunny! However, Binky Boy might not like - so will not bond with this poor girl! Just like human, you want to select your own SO! Keep in mind you might not be able to house them together if they dislike and fight with each other!


----------



## bellapsyd

just had a scare.  sarafina and chester were doing so well with the bonding, but then he tried to enter her house and all hell broke loose.  they had a bad fight.  it looked like she was clamped on his face!  i pulled them apart. he looks fine. she is missing a chunk of fur, the skin is a tad irritated.  one of her eyes looks a tiny bit bloody in the corner, red around the rim. Not bad. She's only slightly squinting it.  If anything it just looks irritated.  chester is eating his hay cube treat. she is not- she's sitting in her potty sulking.  Nothing looks serious though. I'm worried!  I guess I'll see how her eye looks tomorrow. I hope it is fine- I really cannot afford another vet visit!


----------



## girlvintage

^ oh no poor sarafina!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

her eye seems a bit squinty, but she is now eating her hay cube.  she seems to be feeling ok.  bunny prayers that there is no more swelling/blood tomorrow


----------



## jellybebe

Sarafina's eye sounds like Evander's! Probably just a scratch.


----------



## shinymagpie

bellapsyd said:


> just had a scare.  sarafina and chester were doing so well with the bonding, but then he tried to enter her house and all hell broke loose.  they had a bad fight.  it looked like she was clamped on his face!  i pulled them apart. he looks fine. she is missing a chunk of fur, the skin is a tad irritated.  one of her eyes looks a tiny bit bloody in the corner, red around the rim. Not bad. She's only slightly squinting it.  If anything it just looks irritated.  chester is eating his hay cube treat. she is not- she's sitting in her potty sulking.  Nothing looks serious though. I'm worried!  I guess I'll see how her eye looks tomorrow. I hope it is fine- I really cannot afford another vet visit!



Gosh! How are your hands? Did they scratch the daylights out of you when you pulled them apart?


----------



## bellapsyd

Jelly- that's what I'm hoping for.  Looking right at her eye it seems fine, but when I look at her straight on, you can tell it's not as open as the other one.  her eyes sort of bug out of her head KWIM, and the hurt one isn't.  It's like it was pushed in more.  (but it wasn't!).  which is why I am worried!

shinymagpie- minimal scratches on me.  But Sarafina was latched onto Chester's head.  When I picked him up, she came with!  It was so awful!


----------



## jellybebe

^Well after a day or so of squinting Evander's eye looks much better. Of course it had to be the "bad" eye w/ the blocked tear duct so it looked extra bad cuz it was running after the "accident" too. Hopefully Sarafina's is the same way. They are very quick at closing their eyes to prevent damage. 

I woke up this morning to find Evander on top of the kitchen table! He had gnawed his way through a bag of multigrain mini pitas and had eaten a bit from each one in the stack! Needless to say I was very irritated and worried that he would get a blocked GI tract. So far he seems fine but of course he was annoyed when I caught him red-handed and picked him up and scolded him.


----------



## omgblonde

I hope Sarafina is okay! Keep us posted. 

I'm glad Evanders eye is looking better Jelly, but what a naughty bunny! hahaha. Yesterday I caught Pancakes (the hamster) running off with a giant piece of biscuit.. the greedy thing was trying to shove it all in her mouth/cheek pouches & I had to pull it back out.. she wasn't impressed!


----------



## bellapsyd

sarafina's eye is looking great!  thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## girlvintage

bella, jelly - happy to hear the bunny eyes are doing well!

so funny about the multigrain pitas, my bf and i had a good laugh! the only people food binky is really interested in are fig newtons and dark chocolate (and mind you not the cheap stuff)!  

and i only give him the tiniest pinch of dark chocolate to lick off my finger so he doesn't get sick. i've read mix things about milk chocolate being harmful to bunnies like they are to dogs, but others say its the milk they cant ingest.. so dark is ok if given very sparingly.. is that true? bec binky just goes wild whenever he smells the stuff!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ i thought it had to do with the chocolate beans?


----------



## acschjenn

pond23 said:


> ^ OMG! Your avatar is too cute *acshchjenn*!


 
Hehe thanks.  My bunny, Jesse James, can't fight the food coma... it's so cute.


----------



## girlvintage

^ absolutely cute! thats a lionhead right?


----------



## girlvintage

bellapsyd said:


> ^ i thought it had to do with the chocolate beans?



there's an enzyme in choco beans thats supposed to be toxic to dogs but mixed opinions when it comes to rabbits.. but i've read somewhere cows milk is even more harmful to rabbits.. hmmm.


----------



## bellapsyd

i remember once when Chester was a baby, I had left a bag of tootsie rolls out and he got into them.  I panicked so much!  Called the vet on his personal number on a sunday at 10 pm LOL

At the shelter, Lexi had groomed and showed attention to Demetrious, a lop quite a bit like Raffie.  SHe even felt comfortable enough to like down next to him and turn her back. We brought him home Saturday and bonding has gone HORRIBLE ever since.  They full fledged attack each other and bite!  very hostile!  is there still hope if we continue working on it?  He binkies around so much and is so happy here, we don't want to have to bring him back!


----------



## shinymagpie

While waiting for our keys to our new place to arrive, I fully rabbit proofed our  longest balcony. Today, my other half let BinkyBoy out on the balcony and he called me out to take a look.
He was going totally crazy bouncing about (Binky that is...) and it was really cute. We each stood at one end (it's about 6 metres long) and he flung himself about in between us. Eventually he crashed and burned, but it was very funny in the process.


----------



## acschjenn

girlvintage said:


> ^ absolutely cute! thats a lionhead right?


 
Thanks!  He's a lionhead mix.  Doesn't really have a full mane or "skirt".  He just has a punk hairstyle  and some randomly long "butt fur", as I call it


----------



## Hannah M

girlvintage said:


> *oh my gosh a new thread in my 999th post!!!!*
> 
> binky's new routine: he's learned to cuddled up to my face every night while i watch tv, i rub his head while he licks my chin, then when i've fallen asleep he retires back to his hutch.. its the sweetest thing.. he even periscopes up at my bed at about 10pm to let me know "its cuddle time"
> 
> i cant seem to take a good photo bec he only does it when we're alone, when the bf is over he refuses to be on the same bed as him!


 
I wish my bunny would do that!


----------



## girlvintage

bellapsyd said:


> i remember once when Chester was a baby, I had left a bag of tootsie rolls out and he got into them.  I panicked so much!  Called the vet on his personal number on a sunday at 10 pm LOL
> 
> At the shelter, Lexi had groomed and showed attention to Demetrious, a lop quite a bit like Raffie.  SHe even felt comfortable enough to like down next to him and turn her back. We brought him home Saturday and bonding has gone HORRIBLE ever since.  They full fledged attack each other and bite!  very hostile!  is there still hope if we continue working on it?  He binkies around so much and is so happy here, we don't want to have to bring him back!



so how is the bun war?  lexi must've just been freaked out that demetrious was actually in her turf.. give it more time for her to adjust?


----------



## girlvintage

acschjenn said:


> Thanks!  He's a lionhead mix.  Doesn't really have a full mane or "skirt".  He just has a punk hairstyle  and some randomly long "butt fur", as I call it



aw i just love the lionheads punk hairdos!


----------



## bellapsyd

girlvintage said:


> so how is the bun war?  lexi must've just been freaked out that demetrious was actually in her turf.. give it more time for her to adjust?




still no go.  we are def keeping him though- he is so sweet and cuddly!


----------



## girlvintage

^ oh pls post some pics!!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ got some! will post tomorrow!


----------



## shinymagpie

bellapsyd said:


> ^ got some! will post tomorrow!



can't wait to see the bunnies.


----------



## jellybebe

Can't wait to see new pics of Demetrious. Too bad they are not getting along, I guess she was just "rebounding"!


----------



## shinymagpie

jellybebe said:


> Can't wait to see new pics of Demetrious. Too bad they are not getting along, I guess she was just "rebounding"!



ha ha ha. Just caught this on the hop.


----------



## bellapsyd

demetrious!


----------



## girlvintage

^ awww he's adorable!!!


----------



## shinymagpie

Yep. That's one cute bunny. He's a keeper.


----------



## jellybebe

Aw he's so cute! I can just see him binkying around the house!


----------



## acschjenn

Demetrious is so cute!  Love his lop ears and coloring


----------



## bellapsyd

thanks everyone!  he is so adorable!


----------



## em821

Demetrius is so cute! As for the bonding - maybe give Lexi more time before trying again, she might not have gotten over the lost!


----------



## omgblonde

Awwwwwwwww what an adorable bunny! Do you think they'll ever get along?

OMG YOU GUYS!! i have to scream for a moment!!! You know I mentioned about goin to NY and while im there going to the American Idol/Adam Lambert (guy in my sig) concert?!

WELLLLL one of the guys on the show found out we were coming from the UK and offered us BACKSTAGE PASSES!!!!!!!!!!!! I AM FREAKING OUT RIGHT NOW arghhhhhhh so excited i cant even type hahaha


----------



## bellapsyd

^omg!!!  how did they find out???


----------



## omgblonde

We were randomly tweeting them mentioning we we're coming from the UK! & he messaged us saying about the passes!

I'm sooo excited but I don't want to get TOO excited incase he forgets or something lmao


----------



## girlvintage

^ wow what exciting news omg!! i must say he is yummy..


----------



## caruava

2nd thread! It's been a while since I've been visiting. Demetrious is a cutie and *omg* I can only imagine how exciting you must be! When is the concert?


----------



## jellybebe

omgblonde said:


> We were randomly tweeting them mentioning we we're coming from the UK! & he messaged us saying about the passes!
> 
> I'm sooo excited but I don't want to get TOO excited incase he forgets or something lmao



Wow you are going to have so much fun! I guess twittering does come in handy sometimes!


----------



## em821

*OMG* - So exciting! I can't wait to hear more details about your trip! Love to see pics!
*Kav* - have been wondering where you have been! How's Shadow doing?

A question! Anyone retuned a charge-&-send from NM? I have been wanting a white bag and I finally decided on the Chanel reissue flap vs. Mahina Gris a week ago! However, the flap that I received has a few black spots on it! I don't usually do return, but really can't keep this bag with it's $$$ the spots are not acceptable! I would like to exchange or returned it? Anyone has experience? Should I call the sales? Return to my local NM? ...etc? Just not sure what to do! I don't like to do returns especially high end products! :blink:


----------



## bellapsyd

^ I have!  Just go to your local NM with the receipt and return- should give you no problems- it is their error anyways!


----------



## caruava

Shadow's been great *em*, cheekier and cheekier by the day. He's not lying on my lap or letting me carry him for extended periods anymore but still very loving. With the bag I would definitely return it if you can. It's obviously bothering you, and as you said no point paying that much for something if it's not perfect.


----------



## girlvintage

*Kav* so glad to see you around!

ok so i finally convinced the BF i couldn't stand it anymore and it was time to deal with milo's well-being.. for those who need an update - milo is my bf's bunny and never got litter-trained properly by the bf, and since peeing everywhere has forced my bf to keep him in an adjacent room for awhile now the lack of interaction has turned the poor guy scared and jumpy..

so i said that i will personally see to the training and convinced him to move milo back to his room so he can get more socialized, i'm so happy to report that after only a week he's started to show alot of improvement.. he approaches more and allows us to pet him without his skin crawling.. he's started going more often to the litter box - although he still pees outside of it too.. 

today i got to groom him and found so much matting at his tail, poor guy was filthy and neglected to say the least..! i guess the lack of self-confidence and friends made him feel he shouldn't even groom himself more often.. so after alot of snips and light butt washing and a cool blow-dry he seems so much happier.. 

i hope he "bounces back soon" - sorry for the pun, i couldn't resist! he's such a sweetheart, i call him "marsh-milo" now bec his markings remind me of a roasted marshmallow


----------



## jellybebe

Em - I would definitely return the bag, it should be perfect for that price! I would think that going to any NM would be fine? 

Kav - Nice to see you back! 

GV - You are such a good bunny mom! I'm sure Milo will be feeling better in no time, too bad you can't kidnap him! Does he get along w/ Binky? 

Evander is great, very happy and silly as usual. We cuddle together every morning!


----------



## bellapsyd

KAv- nice to see you back!

GV- YAY for you "rescuing" Milo.  I agree with Jelly, maybe you can kidnap him to socialize him with other bunnies?


----------



## em821

I'm back from NM. Exchanged the white bag to the light gold. The sales basicly told me not to get white Chanel. Sales was really nice and helpful! I had to pay tax on the exchange bag though  

GV - Poor Milo! He's so adorable! I really hope he'll cont to make progress and enjoy beig showered with attention!


----------



## girlvintage

thanks guys! i'd love to just kidnap the little guy, but i just dont have enough room in my small condo for another bun, plus binky's very territorial.. 

the next plan is to have milo neutered and will spend healing-time at my place so i can properly care for the wounds, but i want to do it when he's litter-trained and has more BUNfidence in him so that he can stand up to binky..

few months back i brought binky to visit milo.. milo seemed very eager to see another bunny and poked his face through the grills of his cage, binky managed to snag a whisker and that was the end of that!

hopefully when i take milo after the neutering it'll be better, but knowing binky's track record with congeniality - i have doubts.

binky so far hates all bunnies and thinks he's the only bunny that should ever rule any place - yes.. he's a BIG bully - i've had to give up two buns to good friends bec he refused to get along with them.


----------



## omgblonde

kavnadoo said:


> 2nd thread! It's been a while since I've been visiting. Demetrious is a cutie and *omg* I can only imagine how exciting you must be! When is the concert?


Welcome back! I've been wondering where you've been! The concert isn't until September 12th but I'm so excited! haha

*GV -* Awww Milo is ADORABLE! I hope you have some luck with the litter training!


----------



## acschjenn

girlvintage said:


> so i said that i will personally see to the training and convinced him to move milo back to his room so he can get more socialized, i'm so happy to report that after only a week he's started to show alot of improvement.. he approaches more and allows us to pet him without his skin crawling.. he's started going more often to the litter box - although he still pees outside of it too..


 
Yay for Milo.  That's awesome of you to "rehab" him.  He is SO cute!  Too bad your Binky doesn't take too kindly to him.


----------



## girlvintage

sorry to segue from bunny talk, but i'm needing to share.. 

been feeling very down-hearted about my relationship with the bf for a few months now.. so many things have added up.. but one major thing is we've been going out for so long yet we haven't made any real plans for our future. every time i try to talk about marriage and getting our own place he gets shifty. he's a wonderful guy to be with but only lives for the day, loves to "talk" about future plans but never has a follow-through with any promises - and after so many years of the same story it was getting clear to me that he wasn't going to change who he was. he'd become so comfortable with his current life that i felt i was waiting for a future that would never come.. so i finally spoke to him about how i felt.. we broke up last sunday after 8 1/2 years of being together.. 

so now i'm starting over. its scary to think i'm single again after years of being with this one guy.. i already dread missing him.. yet i'm very hopeful things can only get better..


----------



## bellapsyd

^ awww GV!!!  I understand.  4 months ago I broke up with the BF after 5 years and now I am starting over too. And you know what?  I feel fine.  I didn't expect that, in fact I worried that something was wrong with me (even went to go see one of my professors- psychologist) and nothing was.  I just knew things were done for awhile and realized it was right for me to move on.  Oddly enough in the last month we've become great friends, he was just here and we are going to a wedding together saturday.  He's come to admit a few of the things that he had denied earlier as well. I guess what I am trying to say is, you WILL be fine because you are being true to yourself and going after what YOU need.  It may hurt a whole lot right now in the short term, but in the long run it would be better (vs. the opposite- feel semi-ok, semi-not in the short term, but have a long future of sadness over not achieving what you ultimately want).  So know that any intense pain you do feel WILL pass and in the end, you will be better for being true to yourself and giving yourself the oppourtunity to find someone else who mirrors you in life.  *hugs*  please PM me if you want to talk.


----------



## shinymagpie

girlvintage said:


> sorry to segue from bunny talk, but i'm needing to share..
> 
> been feeling very down-hearted about my relationship with the bf for a few months now.. so many things have added up.. but one major thing is we've been going out for so long yet we haven't made any real plans for our future. every time i try to talk about marriage and getting our own place he gets shifty. he's a wonderful guy to be with but only lives for the day, loves to "talk" about future plans but never has a follow-through with any promises - and after so many years of the same story it was getting clear to me that he wasn't going to change who he was. he'd become so comfortable with his current life that i felt i was waiting for a future that would never come.. so i finally spoke to him about how i felt.. we broke up last sunday after 8 1/2 years of being together..
> 
> so now i'm starting over. its scary to think i'm single again after years of being with this one guy.. i already dread missing him.. yet i'm very hopeful things can only get better..



good on you for sharing.  

I think you hit the nail on the head with your comment "... so comfortable with his current life... " , you didn't say our current life. So being blunt here, I think you have now given yourself an opportunity to move on. I think life goes in cycles of 7 or 8 years. Who you are now is perhaps different to who you were. You want more. If he was unable to be part of that, you will find someone else.  I actually married quite young, at 23. I was surprised to do that, because I fully planned on getting married after 30. But life brought me and my other half together unexpectedly. We didn't add the kids to the mix until we had had plenty of time to hang out together. Most of my female friends who were smart women, and well educated, didn't find guys who were secure enough in themselves not to be threatened by real women..... until they were over 30. All of those friends are still with their partners years later. 

Yes being single is scary, but being yourself, GV, the witty, insightful woman who writes funny stories about bunnies in this thread, is the key to life. If you can't fully be yourself in a relationship, then you are right to step away. Who knows, like bellap, you might become better friends with your ex. Before I met my other half, *I was a live for the day person*, shying away if someone mentioned getting serious. But with him, we relaxed as a couple and found something to build on. I watched a close relative hang on in a relationship for all of her potential baby years. Don't do it!  Get out there and live! I am a strong believer that eternal compromise is a blocker for wonderful future opportunities. 

Good luck.


----------



## jellybebe

girlvintage said:


> sorry to segue from bunny talk, but i'm needing to share..
> 
> been feeling very down-hearted about my relationship with the bf for a few months now.. so many things have added up.. but one major thing is we've been going out for so long yet we haven't made any real plans for our future. every time i try to talk about marriage and getting our own place he gets shifty. he's a wonderful guy to be with but only lives for the day, loves to "talk" about future plans but never has a follow-through with any promises - and after so many years of the same story it was getting clear to me that he wasn't going to change who he was. he'd become so comfortable with his current life that i felt i was waiting for a future that would never come.. so i finally spoke to him about how i felt.. we broke up last sunday after 8 1/2 years of being together..
> 
> so now i'm starting over. its scary to think i'm single again after years of being with this one guy.. i already dread missing him.. yet i'm very hopeful things can only get better..



Sorry to hear about your break-up GV, but I am convinced that you have a good head on your shoulders and you know what is best for you (and Binky!). It sounds like you have done a lot of thinking and a lot of soul-searching, and this is the best solution. It's normal to miss him, as you were together for so many years, but I think that by anticipating these feelings, you will make the process more honest to yourself and therefore a bit easier. Now it's time to focus on you and what you want your future to look like, the ideal partner will fall into place later. All the best to you, and we're here anytime you want to talk!


----------



## girlvintage

*bella, shiny, jelly* - thanks so much for the words of support. 

its been a roller-coaster of emotions to say the least.. from " i have girl-power and i can conquer anything!" to "i just lost my best friend, what the hell was i thinking??"

but i know this is the best i can do for myself now. i cant force the guy to do anything just bec i'm ready for it. i know he loves me, but i realize i need more than that now in my life, and he's not even close to being ready to give that to me..

it hurts extremely, i cant lie. i'm still bawling my eyes out, but i know i need to be strong.

thank you girls, for all the kindness.. i really appreciate it.


----------



## peachiesncream

hefner is popping by to say...................








HOWDY


----------



## bellapsyd

^ soooo cute!!!


----------



## em821

girlvintage said:


> *bella, shiny, jelly* - thanks so much for the words of support.
> 
> its been a roller-coaster of emotions to say the least.. from " i have girl-power and i can conquer anything!" to "i just lost my best friend, what the hell was i thinking??"
> 
> but i know this is the best i can do for myself now. i cant force the guy to do anything just bec i'm ready for it. i know he loves me, but i realize i need more than that now in my life, and he's not even close to being ready to give that to me..
> 
> it hurts extremely, i cant lie. i'm still bawling my eyes out, but i know i need to be strong.
> 
> thank you girls, for all the kindness.. i really appreciate it.


 
So sorry to hear your break-up  
You are a strong woman to know what you want in your future and not afraid to pursue even this mean to break up with your bf after being together for so long! You did not settle for the current situation and choose the easy way. I can feel your pain through your words! If you ever need to vent - we are here! Lots of bunny hugs to you!


----------



## em821

peachiesncream said:


> hefner is popping by to say...................
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HOWDY


 
 Aw love this pic! The hat is perfect!


----------



## jellybebe

We have been having a crazy heat wave here (records from 1890 have been broken this week!) and I am wondering if you have any suggestions for keeping bunnies cool in the heat? I leave a fan on and give him frozen water bottles but he often thinks the bottles are his enemies and tries to fight them and he doesn't always lie in front of the fan. What do you all do when it gets hot?


----------



## omgblonde

GV - Sorry to hear about your break up. Big hugs from me! I am awful with advice/words of wisdom, but just know we're all here if you need to talk! 

Peachiesncream - OMG soooooo cute! I just want to squish him!

Jelly - It doesn't really get hot here, but when it does Honey likes to lay on cold floor tiles or against a frozen bottle of water.. guess that's not much help if he doesn't like them! The other day we bought these freeze pads from the pet store though. They are like a flat plastic thing you put in the freezer and lay out.. Honey likes to lay on that too with a towel on top so it's not *too* cold

Honey is being a BRAT lately.. whenever he lays on top of me or I pick him up to hug him he starts biting my clothes and sometimes nipping the skin too, so annoying!


----------



## jellybebe

So cute, Evander started lying on the linoleum in the kitchen for the first time today! Omg, those cooling pads sound like a good idea. I should check out the pet store.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ I second the tiles. mine LOVE their tiles.  then i aim fans right on their sleeping spot.  fill their water dish FULL of ice cubes, then pour water in after.  if it is AWFUL I'll put a FINE mist on a spray bottle and spritz their ears.  Keep the blinds drawn during the hottest part of the day too.


----------



## girlvintage

*jelly* - what size of bottles do you use? maybe the bottles are too small that he'd want to bully them, try bigger jar type ones? Binky is in love with his ice jar and licks it to death.. and he loves laying on the bathroom tiles too.. he's quite spoiled since we're in a tropical climate - i have the aircon running 10 hours each night so each morning he has the coldest ears.. LOL!

why dont you also try looking for that cooling aluminium mat that shinymag posted? aka the barebeque grill? her rabbit seems to enjoy laying on it..

i'm also guessing if the bunny feels he should cool off he will find a way, maybe evander isnt as hot as you might think, so doesn't find a need to cool down so much?

*em, omg* - thanks for the hugs!


----------



## shinymagpie

a bathroom floor is a good option, if there is nothing worth biting in there. We upped Binky Boy's green leafy vegetable supply to keep his fluids up. He seems to eat more in the hot weather - doesn't seem to drink as much water at this point. Still pretty lively though.  We have really high humidity I think it is close to 99% tonight. You can see the moisture drifting in the air. Doesn't seem to affect him too much.  I find 34 degrees with high humidity difficult but BB seems to be OK.


----------



## yarbs83

I so love looking at all the pictures of your bunnies - they're adorable!!

I wanted to ask you guys a question seeing as how you're experienced in this area. Recently I've had someone to ask me to take their bunny in because they can no longer care for it. I think bunnies are adorable, and I've read up quite a bit on their needs. But what worries me is that I have 4 small dogs and I'm just not sure if the situation would work out. 

Do any of you have little dogs as well as bunnies? I of course wouldn't leave them alone together ever - but I just don't know if that many little dogs would scare a bunny or if it would even be a good situation here.

Does anyone have any advice for me? I'd only want to make the commitment if I knew without a doubt I could make it work out.


----------



## bellapsyd

what type of dogs?


----------



## girlvintage

^ it really all depends on the personalitites of all the pets involved..

rabbits tend to be jumpy and jittery rather than mellow, and if your small dogs are hyper and bark a lot then this might create a stressful environment for the poor bunny, specially if the bunny isnt used to the barking noises..

on the other hand, if the bunny is mellow and doesn't mind yappy dogs playing around her, and the dogs are also well-behaved and don't play-fight with the bunny then i think it'll be fine.. just remember to introduce one dog at a time with a leash preferably so no unforeseen attacks occur.. rabbits are prey animals and will feel the slightest nip at their bunny ears as an attack even if your doggie is only playing..

i've read that big mellow dogs work well with rabbits bec they just lay around and dont really care about all the jumping around, i've seen rabbits cuddle up to labradors like a cat would, but i'm guessing these bonds start out very young for both pets concerned..


----------



## onegirlcreative

i have a question for you bunny experts out there in tpf land.

my daughter really, really wants a pet bunny and of course, i would love one, too, since i am a huge animal lover. i grew up with pretty much everything under the sun.

anyway, her room is really small and we have this amazing patio, so i was thinking if we purchased a proper cage condusive for the outdoors, would it be ok? obviously, we would give it lots of attention and love, but i wanted to make sure that this was something that was considered ok and safe for the bunny. luckily, we live in a loft and the patio is on the second level, so there is no chance of wild animals (i.e. fox, coyote, etc.) getting to the bunny. 

are there precautions we would need to take if we did decide to do this? cage limitations/recommendations for the outdoors? anything...

thanks for your advice in advance.


----------



## girlvintage

hi onegirlcreative! i hope you can reconsider keeping the rabbit as a house bunny, much like a house cat or a house dog that can run free.. 

most of the girls on this thread, including i, believe the rabbits live fuller and happier lives when they are kept indoors. they are protected from the elements and any sickness will be detected more quickly..they can easily be litter-trained and will gladly go home to their indoor hutch when they need to go potty..

you can find more info online - i personally wouldnt leave the bunny in an outdoor hutch, they usually live lonely miserable lives even how much they are visited by their humans


----------



## onegirlcreative

^^^ahhh...that is definitely good advice, girlvintage. thanks for being honest.

the last thing i would ever want is to contribute to a bunny's unhappy surroundings. 

how cute. they can be litter box trained? not sure if our cat would appreciate that one. lol


----------



## bellapsyd

^agree with GV.  keeping them outside is usually a recipie for disaster!  here is a great website about bunnies:

www.rabbit.org


----------



## yarbs83

bellapsyd said:


> what type of dogs?


 
A yorkie, 2 yorkie mixes, and a lhasa apso. They are all close in age 2 are 3 years old and 2 are 2 years old so they are rather hyper bouncy small dogs that like to chase and play all day.

They bark at each other when they're playing, and they bark when people come into the house or walk by the window (much to my annoyance, lol) but besides that they don't yap all day long.

I definitely don't think they'd be the calm - just sniff a bunny and ignore it type of dogs so maybe it wouldn't be the best situation. I'd definitely keep them seperated, with the bunny in a seperate, quiet room but I don't know how ideal or fair that is to a bunny.


----------



## girlvintage

my ex updated me on milo - he's finally litter-trained!! i felt like such a proud momma when her kid graduates!


----------



## acschjenn

girlvintage said:


> my ex updated me on milo - he's finally litter-trained!! i felt like such a proud momma when her kid graduates!


 
Yay for Milo!  It's all thanks to you 
I don't go into the Animalicious forum often, so this is late, but sorry to hear about you and your bf


----------



## girlvintage

i snapped a pic of binky taking his afternoon siesta..


----------



## shinymagpie

girlvintage said:


> i snapped a pic of binky taking his afternoon siesta..



We want to know if the picture is sideways or if he is sleeping vertically... ultra mysterious bunny!

Our Binky Boy has a new palace. The kids new room is pretty much bunny proof. We are messing about with the electricity so that there is nothing he can possibly get at, by cabling upwards under covers and in the walls etc. He has a lovely time in the early morning springing about as the room is quite large about 9 tatami mats in size. each mat is 200 cm by 100 cm (the size of one futon or Japanese sleeping mattress). He can also sprint up the stairs now but can't go down them. The carpet is fun because he can get some traction under his furry feet.


----------



## jellybebe

GV - what a cute pic of Binky! I took some sleeping Evander photos, should upload those.


----------



## pond23

Binky is such a precious little cutie! He has such an angelic face *girlvintage*!


----------



## girlvintage

pond23 said:


> Binky is such a precious little cutie! He has such an angelic face *girlvintage*!



thanks jelly and pond! 

AWW pond i love your new photo too!!!


----------



## pond23

girlvintage said:


> thanks jelly and pond!
> 
> AWW pond i love your new photo too!!!



^ Thank you *gv*! I thought it would be cute to take a photo of a Chanel camellia flower on Yum Yum! LOL!


----------



## girlvintage

yes, now she looks like a bunny with impeccable taste!


----------



## em821

Yarbs83 - bunnies are social animals! Just make sure you do spend at least few hrs (more the better) a day with them if they'll be in a separate room!

GV - Yay! For Milo being litter box trained! Binkey sleeping pic is sooo cute!

Love the Chanel bunny Pond!  

I have to up load some pic some - just not organized lately!
While hiking today, DH and I saw 2 bear cubs on the side of trail - it's the closest yet being so close to them - definately gave us a panic!


----------



## pond23

*GV*: Yum Yum is definitely a very fashionable metrosexual! LOL!

*em*: Thank you! Chanel, pink clothing and wigs look surprisingly good on my little guy!


----------



## girlvintage

pond23 said:


> *GV*: Yum Yum is definitely a very fashionable metrosexual! LOL!
> 
> *em*: Thank you! Chanel, pink clothing and wigs look surprisingly good on my little guy!



oh dear yum yum is a boy.. my apologies, sir.. i meant to say: you look quite dashing with your metrosexual hair ornament.. it brings out your "manly" whiskers!


----------



## sab_angel

Hefner is adorable with that lil hat!!


----------



## Echoes

Barging in for a bit.  Anybody get to watch wild rabbits?  I'm way out in the country and they're all over the place.  I sometimes see 4 or 5 at a time in my yard.  You can't get anywhere near them but every once in a while one will sort of hang around the house where I can toss it a few carrots.  They can be real comedians chasing each other all over the yard.  I have no idea where they live, the lower portion of my property is wild and overgrown, so they could have a hole dug down there.

Unfortunately, we also have a number of predators like coyotes and hawks, so nature does take it's course.


----------



## jellybebe

Pond - The camellia is so cute on Yum Yum! Can you believe I turned down the Chanel rain boots w/ camellias yesterday? And I live where it rains a lot! They were a bit too short for my liking, though they were cute.


----------



## caruava

Echoes said:


> Barging in for a bit.  Anybody get to watch wild rabbits?  I'm way out in the country and they're all over the place.  I sometimes see 4 or 5 at a time in my yard.  You can't get anywhere near them but every once in a while one will sort of hang around the house where I can toss it a few carrots.  They can be real comedians chasing each other all over the yard.  I have no idea where they live, the lower portion of my property is wild and overgrown, so they could have a hole dug down there.
> 
> Unfortunately, we also have a number of predators like coyotes and hawks, so nature does take it's course.



I see heaps around the catchment areas and up through the hills here. There are so many of them. Too many actually, baiting programmes are implemented to keep their numbers down.

The funniest thing I've seen is a rabbit and a magpie have sort of like a mexican standoff! They just stood there facing each other and the bunny suddenly decided to go left and right, it was the cutest thing.


----------



## caruava

girlvintage said:


> my ex updated me on milo - he's finally litter-trained!! i felt like such a proud momma when her kid graduates!



Congrats! Been a while but the little bugger got there.  By the way just PM'ed you.

*pond *your avatar! Cracked me up! Just like Luigi with the Gucci ribbon around his head.

As for this photo: all Hefner need is some dangling corks to keep the flies away and he can come downunder! He is big now, his face has definitely changed. He looks like such a sweetie...


----------



## pond23

*GV*: LOL! No need to apologize! Yum Yum is confidently in touch with his feminine side. 

*jelly*: Thank you! Those Chanel rain boots are hot! The camellias on them are so cute, and they are a pretty good price by Chanel standards. But I couldn't justify buying them when I live in a city where it hardly rains. I haven't seen them in person though. I know what you mean about boots' being too short. They should either be short booties or up close to the knee boots for me too, especially if used in snow. I used to wear boots a lot when I lived in Boston, but not much anymore. Make absolutely sure that they won't work for you. I don't want you regretting saying no to these, especially since you live in a rainy climate!

*kav*: Hee hee! Thank you! Yum Yum is proudly representin' Chanel!


----------



## bellapsyd

just stopping in to say, I officially (and safely) made it to Los Angeles!   Setting up my new home!  Traveled down to visit bunnyluv the other day- loved it!


----------



## girlvintage

^ yay!! congrats bella! post some pics of your new pad when you have time, i'd love to see it!


----------



## shinymagpie

bellapsyd said:


> just stopping in to say, I officially (and safely) made it to Los Angeles!   Setting up my new home!  Traveled down to visit bunnyluv the other day- loved it!



Congrats! Hope you love your new town & the bunnies like it too.


----------



## Voodoo

kavnadoo said:


>


 
OK dang... I don't have a bunny and I just lurk the thread because your pets are so cute but I can't *not* post.....this is the cutest gosh-dogged thing I've seen in a long time.......I got the  a soon as I saw that lil face.........tooooooo cute.


----------



## jellybebe

Yay I just booked a flight to LA and am gonna meet Bella!!! And her bunnies! So excited!


----------



## caruava

YAY! Have fun! Wish I could join you 2.


----------



## selkiewriter

Hi everyone. Thank you for all your advice on Brigette. The vet I chose to have her fixed at is a smaller clinic (they specialize in small animals) so it has taken awhile to get her in but she has her appointment to get spayed. I'm so nervous. So I've gotten kinda camera happy. Here's Brigette so sleepy on the bottom shelf. She's decided this is her shelf so I can't put anything on there lest she chew it up. Still, it makes for some funny pictures.


----------



## onegirlcreative

i didn't get a chance to read this entire thread, but since it's obvious keeping a rabbit outdoors is not a good idea, are cats typically ok with them? if i left him/her indoors (inside a cage of course), i wonder if it would be ok to let him/her out and about to roam around, but i worry about our cat. my dog, who is a pug, i wouldn't worry about. he doesn't go near my daughter's hamster. but my cat, that's a different story.

my cat is declawed, so she couldn't scratch the rabbit at least.

have any of you had any experiences (bad or good) with rabbits commingling with cats?


----------



## pond23

Bella: Congrats on the move!

Selkiewriter: Brigette looks so cute on the shelf!


----------



## bellapsyd

jellybebe said:


> Yay I just booked a flight to LA and am gonna meet Bella!!! And her bunnies! So excited!



yay!!!!  Jelly, I'll get back to you later today on locations!  running errands and supervising my two devils together (forced bonding at its best!)


----------



## bellapsyd

onegirlcreative said:


> i didn't get a chance to read this entire thread, but since it's obvious keeping a rabbit outdoors is not a good idea, are cats typically ok with them? if i left him/her indoors (inside a cage of course), i wonder if it would be ok to let him/her out and about to roam around, but i worry about our cat. my dog, who is a pug, i wouldn't worry about. he doesn't go near my daughter's hamster. but my cat, that's a different story.
> 
> my cat is declawed, so she couldn't scratch the rabbit at least.
> 
> have any of you had any experiences (bad or good) with rabbits commingling with cats?




none personally, but my shelter keeps them together. cats roam around the bunny room- no problems.  I would think that if you use common sense and observe the interactions the first few days you can get a feel if it will work or not.  Also, maybe have a room for the bunny. i.e. when the bunny is roaming free (at least 4 hours everyday), close the door so the cat can't get in the room or at least be in there the whole time to observe.  I think that everything will be just fine!


----------



## sab_angel

Adorable, bunny snapping in the book shelf! so cute


----------



## caruava

Shadow's gone... Dropped him off at the carers today. I miss him already I don't know how I am going to get through the next 2 weeks.

There's no bunny at my feet as I type this. I am careful to roll my chair but realise he's not here. I go to the fridge and there's no bunny charging at the door wanting vegies. There's going to be no bunny jumping onto bed and waking me up in the morning...

At least I know he's in good hands and that's 1 less thing to worry about.


----------



## girlvintage

kavnadoo said:


> Shadow's gone... Dropped him off at the carers today. I miss him already I don't know how I am going to get through the next 2 weeks.
> 
> There's no bunny at my feet as I type this. I am careful to roll my chair but realise he's not here. I go to the fridge and there's no bunny charging at the door wanting vegies. There's going to be no bunny jumping onto bed and waking me up in the morning...
> 
> At least I know he's in good hands and that's 1 less thing to worry about.




hi *B*! sorry if i missed your earlier posts but why did you send shadow to a carer?  are you going on a trip?


----------



## peachiesncream

haha thanks everyone!

yes hefner is really big now. hes got  real character. i cant believe i waited so long to get a bunny. i love him to bits.. he makes me laugh all the time 

awww Kavnadoo, i totally understand how u feel. i get really lonely whenever im away from hefner for a few days.


----------



## caruava

Thanks guys... Yup I'm going on holiday for a few weeks. Shadow is with a carer. The carers have so many bunnies in their care. Quite a few rescued from shelters, some bushfire rescue bunnies. A great setup I have no worries about Shadow at all.

Hefner is so gorgeous, he must give you so much job.

Anyway see you all in a few weeks!


----------



## Necromancer

It sounds like Shadow's in good hands,* kavnadoo*. Enjoy your trip away.


----------



## caruava

Thanks *necro*!


----------



## girlvintage

kavnadoo said:


> Thanks guys... Yup I'm going on holiday for a few weeks. Shadow is with a carer. The carers have so many bunnies in their care. Quite a few rescued from shelters, some bushfire rescue bunnies. A great setup I have no worries about Shadow at all.
> 
> Hefner is so gorgeous, he must give you so much job.
> 
> Anyway see you all in a few weeks!



oh thats great* kav*! sounds like shadow will be having so much bunny fun! have a fun trip!

i just got great news myself, my step-dad found out about my breakup and decided to treat me to a much needed change of scene..  isn't that the sweetest?? so if all goes well with the plane bookings - in about 2 weeks i'm going to SFO for a month! 

i'm going to miss my Binky terribly, but i hope he'll understand mommy needs this more than ever..


----------



## pond23

*kav*: Have a very fun and safe vacation! It sounds like Shadow will be in great hands.

*girlvintage*: You definitely deserve a trip to take your mind off of your breakup. You step-dad sounds like such a sweetheart! Have a wonderful time! You will come back refreshed and happier, and in turn you will be a better bunny mommy to Binky.


----------



## bellapsyd

well, looks like my move was all chester and sarafina needed to become bonded buddies   that's the good news, the bad news?  sarafina has bronchitis, upper resp infection, and 3 bacterial infect.  I can't seem to get her well! 

I also haven't found a vet I seem to like in S. Cal.  Pond, any suggestions?


----------



## omgblonde

*Kav *- Have a fun vacation!! Sounds like Shadow is in great hands

*Bella *- That's awesome that they are bonding! I hope Sarafina gets better soon though, keep us posted!


----------



## pond23

bellapsyd said:


> well, looks like my move was all chester and sarafina needed to become bonded buddies   that's the good news, the bad news?  sarafina has bronchitis, upper resp infection, and 3 bacterial infect.  I can't seem to get her well!
> 
> I also haven't found a vet I seem to like in S. Cal.  Pond, any suggestions?



^ I'm so happy to hear that Chester and Sarafina have bonded, but sad to hear that she is sick. I hope Sarafina feels better soon!

Bunny-savvy vets in the San Fernando Valley that I recommend are:

Janet Berens
22430 Ventura Blvd, Woodland Hills, CA 91364
(818) 225-7160

Amy Worell
7606 Fallbrook Ave. 
West Hills, CA 91304 
(818) 883-2600


----------



## jellybebe

bellapsyd said:


> well, looks like my move was all chester and sarafina needed to become bonded buddies   that's the good news, the bad news?  sarafina has bronchitis, upper resp infection, and 3 bacterial infect.  I can't seem to get her well!
> 
> I also haven't found a vet I seem to like in S. Cal.  Pond, any suggestions?



Oh no! Hope you see one of the vets that Pond recommends and that Sarafina gets better soon! Maybe she reacted badly to the air in the cabin or maybe it's the sudden change in climate/pollution? I always get wheezy when I go to LA, I blame the smog.


----------



## bellapsyd

pond23 said:


> ^ I'm so happy to hear that Chester and Sarafina have bonded, but sad to hear that she is sick. I hope Sarafina feels better soon!
> 
> Bunny-savvy vets in the San Fernando Valley that I recommend are:
> 
> Janet Berens
> 22430 Ventura Blvd, Woodland Hills, CA 91364
> (818) 225-7160
> 
> Amy Worell
> 7606 Fallbrook Ave.
> West Hills, CA 91304
> (818) 883-2600



ohh one in woodland hills? that makes me happy!  I'm looking into her now!  I found that the closest vet that does holistic seems to be Dr. Martin in thousand oaks.  thanks for the referral!  Pond- we should have a pseudo meetup with Jelly when she comes!  (or are you super far?)

ps- googling the vets, do they have websites/name of clinics?


----------



## bellapsyd

jellybebe said:


> Oh no! Hope you see one of the vets that Pond recommends and that Sarafina gets better soon! Maybe she reacted badly to the air in the cabin or maybe it's the sudden change in climate/pollution? I always get wheezy when I go to LA, I blame the smog.




I'm actually wondering that.  I bought her an air purifier and a humidifier to help her breathing.


----------



## girlvintage

*bella* - poor sarafina! sending good bunny vibes her way!


----------



## pond23

bellapsyd said:


> ohh one in woodland hills? that makes me happy!  I'm looking into her now!  I found that the closest vet that does holistic seems to be Dr. Martin in thousand oaks.  thanks for the referral!  Pond- we should have a pseudo meetup with Jelly when she comes!  (or are you super far?)
> 
> ps- googling the vets, do they have websites/name of clinics?



^ I don't think that Dr. Berens' clinic has a name, but Dr. Worell's is called All Pets Centre. Right now I am quite a distance away, but I am hoping to move, so maybe we can meet then. Have a great time with Jelly when she visits and good luck with Sarafina!


----------



## bellapsyd

ugh, I am so frustrated!  Sarafina REFUSES to use her litter box.  She sits RIGHT in FRONT of it and goes.  Looking at me!  I need advice!  

Also, Karen (IF) PMed me and mentioned she is super sick again and hasn't been able to post; however she reads it whenever she can.  Keep her in your thoughts!

Today Jelly and I are meeting up to shop!!


----------



## shinymagpie

Hi There.
Long time no post. Been moving house.
Just celebrated by getting a girlfriend for Binky Boy. Her name is Momo Chan or Peach Girl.  She is 2 months old. She is already grooming him and we are letting them play together under supervision as he is a lot older (desexing him didn't stop him getting interested). But she is also a lot faster than him, bit like watching a London Bus chasing a sports car.
In our new place, we have a garden, so now we have 2 inside cages and 2 outside cages, complete with large shade cloth screen.

Both of them binky around together. It's great. No signs of aggression at this point.


----------



## girlvintage

^ oh my gosh what a cute couple!!!


----------



## girlvintage

bellapsyd said:


> ugh, I am so frustrated!  Sarafina REFUSES to use her litter box.  She sits RIGHT in FRONT of it and goes.  Looking at me!  I need advice!
> 
> Also, Karen (IF) PMed me and mentioned she is super sick again and hasn't been able to post; however she reads it whenever she can.  Keep her in your thoughts!
> 
> Today Jelly and I are meeting up to shop!!



oh dear.. Karen will be in my prayers. 

re sarafina - maybe you need to relocate the box to somewhere more private? usually works for me whenever i moved binky to a new place..

yay for retail therapy!!


----------



## em821

So many pages - still need to catch up!

*Bella* - Poor sarafina  I hope she'll get better soon! About her not using litter box: stress or not feeling well can cause bunnies not following their usual habit - hope she'll be litter box perfect after she gets better!

*IF* - Hope you'll feel better soon! Keeping you in my thoughts!

*Shinymagpie* - So adorable!

*GV & Kav* - Have a great and fun vacation!


----------



## sab_angel

*Shinymagpie* they r adorable!!


----------



## shinymagpie

Hi all.
Thanks for the comments. 
Hope all your bunnies are behaving nicely and getting better if unwell.
Momochan has turned out to be "smart bunny". She reminds me of what Kav said about her "spider bunny".  Momochan worked out how to break out of the cage, then she morphed into "enabler bunny" and started teaching Binky how to climb and  escape. 
She grooms him. He just sits there and loves it. He loves eating paper. My kids watched her find a piece, toss it in the air, then carry it over and drop it in front of Binky. He of course, ate this latest offering.
All very cute. He still bounds up to us for a cuddle though. I think she will need lots of handling to keep her tame by the look of it. Very much a kickass bunny!:sunnies


----------



## pond23

*IF / Karen*: You are in my prayers sweetie! I hope you feel well very soon! 

*shinymagpie*: Binky Boy's new girlfriend is adorable! I know who will be wearing the pants in this relationship! 

*bella*: Hopefully Sarafina will go back to her normal habits and routines once she acclimates to her new surroundings. She has dealt with both a move and recent sickness. Once things improve and settle down, she will probably resume her regular litter pan habits.


----------



## bellapsyd

well I still hear sarafina's raspy breathing, I'm going to request her x-rays be sent to another vet.  I have one in thousand oaks i think i want to see.  I'll be trying to schedule her in for this weekend; something just isnt right


----------



## caruava

girlvintage said:


> oh thats great* kav*! sounds like shadow will be having so much bunny fun! have a fun trip!
> 
> i just got great news myself, my step-dad found out about my breakup and decided to treat me to a much needed change of scene..  isn't that the sweetest?? so if all goes well with the plane bookings - in about 2 weeks i'm going to SFO for a month!
> 
> i'm going to miss my Binky terribly, but i hope he'll understand mommy needs this more than ever..



Thanks! I get to pick him up tomorrow I am so excited, I miss him so so much. I know that I was going to get you to paint a portrait of him but while I was in Thailand there were so many art places. I happened to have 6 photos of him on photobucket (had deleted hundreds of images a few months ago) so I thought I'd have a painting of him done while I was there.

It was really cheap, will take a photo when I get a chance. That's so sweet of your stepdad! Where's SFO?



bellapsyd said:


> ugh, I am so frustrated! Sarafina REFUSES to use her litter box. She sits RIGHT in FRONT of it and goes. Looking at me! I need advice!
> 
> Also, Karen (IF) PMed me and mentioned she is super sick again and hasn't been able to post; however she reads it whenever she can. Keep her in your thoughts!
> 
> Today Jelly and I are meeting up to shop!!



Hope Sarafina is okay, wonder why she is acting up. And Karen if you're reading this please know you're in my prayers, we're all thinking of you.



shinymagpie said:


> Hi There.
> Long time no post. Been moving house.
> Just celebrated by getting a girlfriend for Binky Boy. Her name is Momo Chan or Peach Girl. She is 2 months old. She is already grooming him and we are letting them play together under supervision as he is a lot older (desexing him didn't stop him getting interested). But she is also a lot faster than him, *bit like watching a London Bus chasing a sports car*.
> In our new place, we have a garden, so now we have 2 inside cages and 2 outside cages, complete with large shade cloth screen.
> 
> Both of them binky around together. It's great. No signs of aggression at this point.



THEY ARE GORGEOUS TOGETHER! So sweet... I laughed at the bolded comment. Animals teach each other lots of stuff. Shadow had another bunny teach him how to drink from a bottle for starters. 



bellapsyd said:


> well I still hear sarafina's raspy breathing, I'm going to request her x-rays be sent to another vet. I have one in thousand oaks i think i want to see. I'll be trying to schedule her in for this weekend; something just isnt right



That's not good. I hope they figure out what is wrong with her.


----------



## gillianna

I hope everyone is doing well today and sending bunny hugs for the bunnies that need to get better quick.
I can't believe this---I went to a new pet store that opened in our town yesterday.  It was very nice, really clean and as I was walking around I saw fish tanks on the floor in one corner.  In one they had 4 lop earred bunnies---I mean the tank was about 2 by 3 feet and all the bunnies were together.....no room to even walk.....UGH   Then they had a smaller tank with one bunny in it.   They also had the smaller tanks for hamsters.  It made me so sad just looking at them.  I mean you are a pet store--put the bunnies in a nice cage that does not sit on the floor and at least let them stretch their legs.  A young girl was working there so I am sure anything I said would not mean a thing to her--she was not the owner.  
Makes me wonder what will happen once the bunnies grow bigger.....


----------



## shinymagpie

Hi again.
IF /Karen, Hope you are taking care. Be strong.
Bellapsyd: How is Sarafina?
GV have a good time on your holiday. Sounds just the go really and having had a couple of weeks to clear your head will make it great.
Pond Momo definately wears the pants.
Kav: I still am amazed by the video of Shadow drinking from a straw.
Gillianna: If you were upset, go and tell them. Don't let your anger eat you. Use it productively. If you can't influence the owner, you can teach the 'young girl' that there are other ways to keep animals - even animals that will be sold after a short time. 
Jelly: hope you had a nice trip to LA


----------



## gillianna

Just noticed that one of our bunnies has a slight head tilt.  You have to look really close to notice it.  I wonder if her and her mother fought over yogurt treats--which they steal from each other.
She is fine in every way--eats, uses the litter box, runs around the house--jumps on and off the bed.  Has no problem running, jumps on you and wants to be petted and plays with her toys.  She runs up one set of stairs and slides on the wood floors and then down the back stairs to the family room with her bunny friend playing with her--so her energy is the same.
Any thoughts???


----------



## bellapsyd

^ i'd suggest bringing her to the vet.  may be an ear infection or something worse just starting that can spread tot he others.  better to catch it sooner or at least be safe rather than sorry, KWIM?


----------



## girlvintage

kavnadoo said:


> I thought I'd have a painting of him done while I was there.
> 
> It was really cheap, will take a photo when I get a chance. That's so sweet of your stepdad! Where's SFO?



sfo - thats short for san francisco 

oh pls do post the painting! i'd love to see it!

*gillianna* - your story is so upsetting, pet stores here also tend to cram bunnies in a hutch too small for them or tend to have filthy water or no water at all, its sad but alot of the staff are just clueless.. so whenever i visit the store for some bunny pellets i always end up ordering the staff around to get the animals fresh water and stuff, they always gladly do what i ask for fear of being embarrassed infront of other customers, so never be afraid to put your foot forward - these animals cannot defend themselves and they need us to do it for them!


----------



## caruava

gillianna said:


> Just noticed that one of our bunnies has a slight head tilt.  You have to look really close to notice it.  I wonder if her and her mother fought over yogurt treats--which they steal from each other.
> She is fine in every way--eats, uses the litter box, runs around the house--jumps on and off the bed.  Has no problem running, jumps on you and wants to be petted and plays with her toys.  She runs up one set of stairs and slides on the wood floors and then down the back stairs to the family room with her bunny friend playing with her--so her energy is the same.
> Any thoughts???



That is not good. I would go to the vet asap. And I would also have all the bunnies checkout out asap as well.

*GV* ah! Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## gillianna

Found a bunny vet and have a appointment this afternoon.  She seems fine except for a slight head tilt.  She was in my bedroom all day yesterday and running and jumping around like a tornado---I swear she is so fast......  Hopefully we find a answer today.


----------



## gillianna

Little bunny is fine.  She has a slight ear infection.  She got a shot and I have to put ear cream in her ear twice a day for one week.  The cream is called Otomax, it is a dog ear cream which I am almost positive I have used on my beagles.  She seems very happy and I am glad it was a minor scare.


----------



## shinymagpie

gillianna said:


> Little bunny is fine.  She has a slight ear infection.  She got a shot and I have to put ear cream in her ear twice a day for one week.  The cream is called Otomax, it is a dog ear cream which I am almost positive I have used on my beagles.  She seems very happy and I am glad it was a minor scare.



Good news. 

We just had an ear problem with Binky. His ears were covered with strange spots after a night out in the lovely summer air. The next day they got bigger. Because we had just got MomoChan, we thought she might have been a carrier of something, but she had no marks at all. Well. the answer was mosquito bites according to the vet. He is bigger and warmer than MomoChan and so he was a lovely soft target for the mozzies. So now when they go outside, we put an animal safe smell gel can near the cage which keeps the mozzies away to a range of 2 metres. One tube of cream later and he's very comfortable again.


----------



## jellybebe

Hi all! Sorry I have been MIA but things have been very hectic. I went to LA, where Bella and I met up and went shopping on Rodeo! We had so much fun and she is just amazing. Next time I visit, I hope to meet her babies.

I am flying out tomorrow to head back to school and unfortunately my baby is not coming with me. I'm so sad! I am going to miss him so much. He just hopped onto my tummy and sat there and cuddled with me for the first time ever about a week ago, I was beyond thrilled. His ears are totally better and I gave him a "tune-up" before I go so at least that is done.

Hope everyone and their bunnies are well and IF, I am thinking of you and Luigi lots!


----------



## shinymagpie

jellybebe said:


> Hi all! Sorry I have been MIA but things have been very hectic. I went to LA, where Bella and I met up and went shopping on Rodeo! We had so much fun and she is just amazing. Next time I visit, I hope to meet her babies.
> 
> I am flying out tomorrow to head back to school and unfortunately my baby is not coming with me. I'm so sad! I am going to miss him so much. He just hopped onto my tummy and sat there and cuddled with me for the first time ever about a week ago, I was beyond thrilled. His ears are totally better and I gave him a "tune-up" before I go so at least that is done.
> 
> Hope everyone and their bunnies are well and IF, I am thinking of you and Luigi lots!



Sounds cute!!! Have a good time back at school.


----------



## jellybebe

^Thanks! Btw I saw a youtube video of the bunny cafe you visited and thought of you! Too cute!


----------



## shinymagpie

jellybebe said:


> ^Thanks! Btw I saw a youtube video of the bunny cafe you visited and thought of you! Too cute!



Really!!! What's the link!!  

It was good. The staff were very nice to the bunnies. The food was plentiful and the environment was clean, with almost no odor. No one could hassle them, they were free to visit whomever they wanted to run up to, and they did. I liked the fact that all the bunnies were let out on rotation for bouncing about time.

Only saw one doing the foot slap! But he was a big guts and had just picked up a special leaf and was scuttling away to a corner to eat it.

What cracked my friends up was the bunnies photos were on a board outside the shop. Looking a little like "ladies of the night...."


----------



## omgblonde

Hiii! Long time no post, hope everyone and their bunnies are doing okay!


----------



## jellybebe

^How was your trip to NY? 

Shinymagpie: Here's the link!
http://jezebel.com/5349266/japanese-cafe-lets-customers-dine-with-bunnies


----------



## bellapsyd

well- finally got into the "famous" holistic bunny vet out here (well, my brother came to visit and took them since her hours directly conflict with my ridiculous work hours!).  Sarafina just has a bad upper respitory track.  She has bronchitis that may have been exacerbated by the flight, but there is nothing they can really do for her.  I have a rabbit immune boosting herbal mix to give her- but that's really all. I am glad no more antibiotics since I feel she was drugged out.  Nothing serious, she will be fine.  will update more later- dinner with brother!


----------



## shinymagpie

jellybebe said:


> ^How was your trip to NY?
> 
> Shinymagpie: Here's the link!
> http://jezebel.com/5349266/japanese-cafe-lets-customers-dine-with-bunnies



Thanks for posting it. It cost ¥1200 for our hour pack which was a non-alchoholic drink and time with the bunnies. I have no idea where the 60 pence a minute fee came from. That's news to me!!!! They also have deals which go up to 3 hours or a one day visit even!! That's about ¥3000 I think and possibly includes the Curry Rice meal you could see them eating. 

They do a lot of trade with office workers in the area I think. 

I had the little fluffy grey guy sitting on my lap. He was very cute.

My kids loved seeing the video. Thanks for finding it.


----------



## jellybebe

No prob! Actually my friend who knows about my obsession with bunnies found it for me! I actually just tried Japanese curry for the first time in LA so I was able to identify it in the video, otherwise I would have had no clue. Hope to visit that cafe and Japan in general one day! 

Bella - glad you got another opinion about Sarafina and glad she's ok! Some bunnies (and people) just have more sensitive lungs I guess.


----------



## shinymagpie

jellybebe said:


> No prob! Actually my friend who knows about my obsession with bunnies found it for me! I actually just tried Japanese curry for the first time in LA so I was able to identify it in the video, otherwise I would have had no clue. Hope to visit that cafe and Japan in general one day!
> 
> Bella - glad you got another opinion about Sarafina and glad she's ok! Some bunnies (and people) just have more sensitive lungs I guess.



Happy to be a tour guide...


----------



## omgblonde

jellybebe said:


> ^How was your trip to NY?
> 
> Shinymagpie: Here's the link!
> http://jezebel.com/5349266/japanese-cafe-lets-customers-dine-with-bunnies


I don't leave till Thursday! I'm so excited!


----------



## girlvintage

hiya guys! chatting from taipei airport now, stop-over before reaching san fran.. 

i super miss my binky!! i know he's going to be looking for me and wondering why i'm not coming home today and for the next 4 weeks, it breaks my heart!


----------



## jellybebe

^It's so hard to be away from them! I am already going through Evander withdrawal and I might not see him until Christmas! 

Wow SF sounds like fun - hope you have a great time!


----------



## em821

Its been awhile since I post! 

Jellly  Sounds like you had a great trip to LA! Evander sounds so sweet, it must be so hard to have to leave him again - at least you know he's in good care! 




bellapsyd said:


> well- finally got into the "famous" holistic bunny vet out here (well, my brother came to visit and took them since her hours directly conflict with my ridiculous work hours!). Sarafina just has a bad upper respitory track. She has bronchitis that may have been exacerbated by the flight, but there is nothing they can really do for her. I have a rabbit immune boosting herbal mix to give her- but that's really all. I am glad no more antibiotics since I feel she was drugged out. Nothing serious, she will be fine. will update more later- dinner with brother!


 

Glad you finally find out whats wrong with Sarafina  hope shell get better really soon



girlvintage said:


> hiya guys! chatting from taipei airport now, stop-over before reaching san fran..
> 
> i super miss my binky!! i know he's going to be looking for me and wondering why i'm not coming home today and for the next 4 weeks, it breaks my heart!


 
Aw! Already been 2 years since I was last at Taiwan airport! I really miss home! I hate to have to leave my babies when I go on vacation too! Have fun in SF - time will fly by quickly!


----------



## em821

Here are a few pictures from back in June at the HRS picnic that I finally downloaded off my camera!

Oh-Oh and Petunia being massaged by Volunteers then a tune-up and Petunia in a trance! And the last one is just a picture of them at home!


----------



## girlvintage

AAAGH - FULL ON BINKY WITHDRAWALS AND ITS ONLY BEEN 3 DAYS!!

em - the taipei airport is sooo entertaining when you're bored waiting for your connecting flight.. while walking around i found a "forested nook" with a line of massage chairs that visitors can use for free! i was in heaven!

your photos are hilarious - i love trancing bunnies! LOL!

been shopping today - i so LoOove Marshals!! found Seven Jeans and a couple of Dereon Jeans all for $55?? Back home i would've spent an equivalent of $200 for all three pairs! i wanted to dig for more finds but ran out of time - i neeeed to go back...


----------



## shinymagpie

em821 said:


> Here are a few pictures from back in June at the HRS picnic that I finally downloaded off my camera!
> 
> Oh-Oh and Petunia being massaged by Volunteers then a tune-up and Petunia in a trance! And the last one is just a picture of them at home!



Our binky won't have a bar of being on his back. He just goes nuts. We are trying to train Momo to lie on her back from when she is tiny. She cooperates fairly well, but not getting to trancing stage yet. Binky just explodes into a flurry of legs.  Any good tips on how to do it?


----------



## jellybebe

Em - Love the trance pics! I wish Evander would trance but I have a tough time with it. He always winds up twisting out of it and kicking. Ah I miss him so much!


----------



## em821

GV - Marshals is a great place to find good bargains! I don't have one close to where I live anymore  

Shinymagpie - I wish I have tips to give to you, but I'm actually not good at it either! 
In the pic they were held/tune-up/massaged by volunteers. My bunnies just melt in *their* hands. 

Jellly - Haha! Mine would kick and twist too when I do tune up! I think they know it's me and I always let them get their way!


----------



## shinymagpie

We need GV to spill the beans when she gets a moment. She did have the reclining bunny on T-shirt photo after all. And she has been quoted as saying she likes trancing bunnies....


----------



## em821

^ yes, we need GV to share her secret of trancing bunnies! 

Got this email from my HRS, just thought I would post it here:

_The website http://www.finecooking.com/item/11613/got-rabbit states:

"We're thinking of doing some rabbit recipes in the near future, and we want your feedback.  Are you interested in cooking and eating rabbit?"

and 

"Please help us out by posting a comment telling us know how you feel about rabbit..."

Please go to this website and post a comment.  Let them know how we feed about eating rabbit meat._


----------



## girlvintage

shinymagpie said:


> We need GV to spill the beans when she gets a moment. She did have the reclining bunny on T-shirt photo after all. And she has been quoted as saying she likes trancing bunnies....



hahaha! i dont know my secret - maybe i'm a bunny whisperer??!


----------



## girlvintage

em821 said:


> ^ yes, we need GV to share her secret of trancing bunnies!
> 
> Got this email from my HRS, just thought I would post it here:
> 
> _The website http://www.finecooking.com/item/11613/got-rabbit states:
> 
> "We're thinking of doing some rabbit recipes in the near future, and we want your feedback.  Are you interested in cooking and eating rabbit?"
> 
> and
> 
> "Please help us out by posting a comment telling us know how you feel about rabbit..."
> 
> Please go to this website and post a comment.  Let them know how we feed about eating rabbit meat._



I will tell them that the FDA says rabbit tastes like chicken but with 200% more fat, cholesterol and trans fat -- and if you've tried chicken before then better to just stick to that!


----------



## missgiannina

omg yay !!!!  well i have 3 buns two boys one girls that cannot stand each other so they alternate their playtime ...i realy want them all to get along but i am afraid of nuetering them.... are the buns on here nuetered?

i love them to death ......l


----------



## shinymagpie

missgiannina said:


> omg yay !!!!  well i have 3 buns two boys one girls that cannot stand each other so they alternate their playtime ...i realy want them all to get along but i am afraid of nuetering them.... are the buns on here nuetered?
> 
> i love them to death ......l



So cute!  Thanks for posting the pictures. Bunnies are usually neutered to prevent later reproductive organ cancers. The earlier the better. It also calms them down a lot. My boy bunny Binky was turning into a total ANIMAL before we had him done. He became quite agressive, but all the agression disappeared when he was neutered. The recovery was very quick.


----------



## bellapsyd

yup!  all of mine are neutered/spayed!


----------



## bellapsyd

ugh, Em, I saw that message too   Making comments....


----------



## Laurie_lou

Heyy i just found this thread. I am so upset at the moment 3 of my 15 rabbits have had to be put down due to miximitosis and another of them have symptoms. It is awful i don't want them to suffer or it to wipe out all my animals and its so expensive to have them put down as well. Not meaning to sound insensitive but its awful. In my garden there are lots of wild rabbits running around and i have seen some of them with it too. Its such a horrible disease. So i am warning others it is worth having them vaccinated as i never have done with mine


----------



## bellapsyd

^ i'm so so sorry for your loss   can you take your others to be vaccinated?


----------



## em821

missgiannina said:


> omg yay !!!!  well i have 3 buns two boys one girls that cannot stand each other so they alternate their playtime ...i realy want them all to get along but i am afraid of nuetering them.... are the buns on here nuetered?
> 
> i love them to death ......l



Love the pics! 
You need to get them neutered! Soon!!!
It's not a major operation and short recovery time, so don't worry


----------



## em821

Laurie_lou said:


> Heyy i just found this thread. I am so upset at the moment 3 of my 15 rabbits have had to be put down due to miximitosis and another of them have symptoms. It is awful i don't want them to suffer or it to wipe out all my animals and its so expensive to have them put down as well. Not meaning to sound insensitive but its awful. In my garden there are lots of wild rabbits running around and i have seen some of them with it too. Its such a horrible disease. So i am warning others it is worth having them vaccinated as i never have done with mine



I don't think it's around in the US. But like Bella said, try to take your survival bunnies to get vaccinated!?!


----------



## em821

GV - Love your post! Can't help LOL!
Bella - my DH and I have been making comments! The more voice the better!


----------



## Peaches23

I had to take Sadie to the vet tonight because she was tilting her head to the side and didn't have good balance and walking in circles.  They said it is prob. an inner ear or worse brain damage!!  I hope it is an infection!!! I think it is because she is still eating and drinking and very responsive. I have to help her find her food and water and feed her so I hope that she will get better soon!! They gave her an antibiotic shot and pills. PRAY FOR HER!!!


----------



## pond23

^ I am sending Sadie positive vibes *Peaches23*! I will keep her in my prayers. Inner ear infections can cause behavior like this in bunnies, so hopefully she will get better soon with all of the antibiotics. Please keep us updated.


----------



## bellapsyd

keeping Sadie in my thoughts Peaches....


----------



## shinymagpie

Hi.
Thinking of sadie. 

We just got two small puppies. So we started the process of introduction to the bunnies (Binky the Alpha bunny (or formally alpha male) and Momo who is his small cute significant other AKA smart bunny - she is upskilling Binky darn it.).  It's been very interesting. The dogs names are Ai (which means Love) and Sunny.

The puppies are Japanese Shibaken or Shiba Inu. They are mix breeds within the Shiba dogs. So a small to medium dog.

We are being very careful to make sure that we don't have 2 dogs near 1 rabbit because we do understand the pack nature of dogs. Naturally, all contact is closely supervised.
Because we have a fenced yard, the animals can have run around time.
Just recently we let one dog out with the rabbits. 
Well. Ai went towards Momo, who didn't look fussed. 
Quick as a flash Binky ceases munching and leaps between Momo and Ai, and does the circling the wagons routine all the time maintaining close eye contact with Ai. Ai gets a little closer, so Binky advances gives a good foot slap and puts his head down. Ai backs off. Binky resumes munching.

Step 2, Ai starts to chase Momo. Momo runs effortlessly away, stops, nibbles, waits until breathless pup is 6 inches away then leaps sideways and repeats. Binky ignores all this.

Step 3. Sunny later starts to annoy Binky. After some head to head, Binky starts to lumber off. Suddenly Momo appears out of nowhere and leaps on Sunny's back and kicks her. And does it again. 

Dogs get put back in their crate. Momo goes and lies down next to them. Go figure that one. Binky has also lain down right next to them and climbed on top of their enclosure. Just because he can because Momo taught him to climb.

Momo has escaped a couple of times but comes back. We are spending a lot of time seeing how she does it. How come we got the smart bunny?


----------



## jellybebe

^So cute! Love shiba inus.

Peaches, hoping your bunny is ok!


----------



## missgiannina

shinymagpie said:


> So cute! Thanks for posting the pictures. Bunnies are usually neutered to prevent later reproductive organ cancers. The earlier the better. It also calms them down a lot. My boy bunny Binky was turning into a total ANIMAL before we had him done. He became quite agressive, but all the agression disappeared when he was neutered. The recovery was very quick.


 

my gray bun is also called Binky also and he is the most agressive one lol he bit me so hard that i had to get stitches on my arm lol


----------



## Peaches23

Sadie is doing ok.  She is still eating very well I am just worried about her a lot! I have been giving her her medicine which I have to give to her for 5 days so I hope it will help. If not its back to the doctors on Wednesday or Thursday. It is just tearing me apart seeing her like this   especially when she is such a young bunny-- she is only 1 1/2 years old. I love my Sadie and hope she gets better soon!


----------



## shinymagpie

missgiannina said:


> my gray bun is also called Binky also and he is the most agressive one lol he bit me so hard that i had to get stitches on my arm lol



I have 2 words for you misgiannina! Reservation soon!


----------



## shinymagpie

Peaches23 said:


> Sadie is doing ok.  She is still eating very well I am just worried about her a lot! I have been giving her her medicine which I have to give to her for 5 days so I hope it will help. If not its back to the doctors on Wednesday or Thursday. It is just tearing me apart seeing her like this   especially when she is such a young bunny-- she is only 1 1/2 years old. I love my Sadie and hope she gets better soon!



Hope both you and Sadie will feel a bit better by tomorrow. Does she like to take the medicine? If so, that's easy. If not, just wipe it on her legs and she has to wash them. It worked with a cat we used to have.


----------



## em821

Peaches - I'm keeping Sadie in my thoughts hope she'll respond to her medications! Signs of head tilt is scary, good thing that you caught it early, before tumbling started. Please keep us updated on Sadie!

Shinymagpie - So cute how the bunnies and your new puppies reacted to each other! I would love to have dogs again one day, but I don't think Oh-Oh and Petunia will tolerate that!


----------



## pond23

shinymagpie said:


> Hope both you and Sadie will feel a bit better by tomorrow. Does she like to take the medicine? If so, that's easy. If not, *just wipe it on her legs and she has to wash them.* It worked with a cat we used to have.



^ That is an excellent tip *shinymagpie*! I have had so many problems giving some of the bunnies medication in the past.


----------



## pond23

Your two puppies are adorable *shinymagpie*! I have to say that little Momo has quite the personality. She must be so much to fun to watch in action! Small but oh so smart!


----------



## shinymagpie

pond23 said:


> Your two puppies are adorable *shinymagpie*! I have to say that little Momo has quite the personality. She must be so much to fun to watch in action! Small but oh so smart!



Yes.. Momo is very much the bunny in form. Found her straddled over Binky trying to make babies - sideways...

Binky does all sorts of things that he never used to do thanks to her. He now runs up and down outside our house leaping from cage to cage to deck (mental image - I can leap tall buildings with a single bound). 

My daughter watched her playing with the dogs again. They are just no match for her speed and her ability to change direction and leap in the air. 

Still supervising very closely though.

By the way, slightly off bunny topic. We are using cratetraining for our puppies. I got this tip from carol of caroldiva fame. It is working so well. I am really impressed.  Bunnies seem to do it by themselves, but for puppies it's just great.


----------



## Peaches23

Sadie is doing well! Last night when I got home was work she was sitting instead of laying down on her side and her head isn't as tilted as much which is awesome!!  I also noticed that her nystagmus is going away too!

They told me to crush up the medicine and add it to apple juice they feed it to her with a syringe.  She just loves sucking up all the apple juice  and whatever leaks onto her chest she licks off.

Thank you everyone for all the support!

great article on head tilting in rabbits--
http://www.bio.miami.edu/hare/tilt.html


----------



## pond23

^ That is wonderful news *Peaches23*! That is a great tip to add medicine to apple juice to get the bunnies to ingest it. Whatever works! Please keep us updated.


----------



## girlvintage

hiya guys! back in san fran and been updating myself..

*peaches* - i'm glad to hear sadie is getting better, the apple juice trick is a great tip!

*shinymag* - i adore dogs! i had a loving shih tsu for 13 years, when she passed away i opted for a bunny to heal my heartache..

been wanting to go to visit a rescue center around here, because i've never been to one, rescue centers are unheard of where i live, just trying to find one in the neighborhood.. 

was in vegas for 5 days and my friend there said there's a "Rent A Pet" that allows you to take care of a dog or cat while you're visiting vegas, i guess its a good idea for tourists, but i wonder how many broken hearted pets are left wondering why they keep being abandoned over and over again..


----------



## bellapsyd

^ ugh- how AWFUL....rent a pet?!  I wish you were in LA, I could personally take you to some shelters!  like the one I am boarding my babies at tomorrow (www.bunnyluv.org)....I got 24 hours notice that my apt is being sprayed for roaches!  ugh.....


----------



## girlvintage

^ omgosh, just looked at the photos of the adoptable buns and they are all so adorable!! i love the little write-ups to describe them, so thoughtful!


----------



## shinymagpie

A few new photos of animals in action in our garden



Binky staring down Sunny - it worked.



Binky doing a bit of mulching of clippings.



Momo ignoring a dog when she is not springing over it's head or kicking it.



Momo up close and personal. She has escaped several times but comes back of her own volition - the neighbors are getting used to her. Every time we think we have the garden rabbit proofed: smart bunny does it again.
	

		
			
		

		
	




Our new garden is a big mess after moving. At least we get to see how the animals like to use it before we do any landscaping. 
Binky just loves the dirt and he and Momo do team digging sometimes. They sit side by side facing different directions. Then it's as if one of them says 1-2-3 Go! and both of them dig frantically spraying dirt everywhere until they stop instantaneously. Interesting to watch.


----------



## pond23

^ So cute! The bunnies are lucky to have a garden to play in, even if it is only a temporary situation! Binky and Momo are a precious duo. I love reading about their various adventures together.


----------



## shinymagpie

pond23 said:


> ^ So cute! The bunnies are lucky to have a garden to play in, even if it is only a temporary situation! Binky and Momo are a precious duo. I love reading about their various adventures together.



Thank you. They are good fun. The garden is permanent. The mess is temporary. Or maybe they like it this way. Now, because I am working from home, the bunnies and the dogs do a rotation of garden time usually in 2 hour blocks because the animals sauntering in the garden for 2 hours usually pass out afterwards for another 2 or so. 
We have an indoor crate for the bunnies which is about 90cm by 70. and an outdoor one which is about 1.2 m by 70.  The dogs have an indoor one of 1.2 by 80 and an outdoor one of 1.6m by 1m

At night they are side by side in their crates in the familyroom where they can see us. Can't let the bunnies out indoors because they both are obsessed with power cables and we haven't bunny proofed the family room yet.  They get a bit of lap sitting time too. Binky is always up for a cuddle but Momo is a little wild, so she is a work in progress.

If there is one dog and 2 bunnies loose, the rabbits definitely wind up the dogs deliberately. Momo even stops to eat while she waits for the dog to catch up. Binky pinned one of the dogs down today and just looked at her for a few seconds. When the second dog wakes up and wanders out, the rabbits do a few spins of the yard with the dogs following then they leap into their open cage door and turn round to stare at the dogs.  We have seen Momo licking the dogs through the bars when they are sleeping. Binky is more cautious but he will go and roll around on the ground in front of the dog enclosure when they are trying to go to sleep, so we had to curtail that one.

It's interesting to watch. I have only a little free time to spend with them, but they do like their daily rhythm and they are lucky animals to have this freedom and the companionship of being 2 animals of each kind. 

This spring, we ended up raising a 'flying rat' by chance. He lived in an eco shopping basket and was very attached to my husband, until he graduated to a large temporary enclosure outside where he learned to eat properly off the ground by himself. Pigeons do carry diseases but he had only a couple of days exposure to his mother before she vanished, and we were very careful with droppings etc.  We were totally dubious about his homing ability because when he finally got airborne, he would fly over the fence and stand there bleating until rescued. This went on  for days.  No initiative at all.  Then one day he got more adventurous and vanished. Cat food we surmised. Still had a few yellow baby feathers on him and tail only 3/4 finished.

The bunnies were outside one morning last week when I heard a crash. I went outside and found the shopping basket knocked off a rack and into the garden. I didn't think anything of it until later when I heard the sound of wings. There on the fence was an enormous, sleek, charcoal grey pigeon with lovely terracotta markings on his wings and neck. Trying to "home" to a lime green shopping basket. Our pigeon, Baldrick, had returned. While we don't really want him back (as in trying to get inside the door) given that he is roosting somewhere with his mates, it's nice to see that he could survive being brought up by humans, yet readapt to the wild. His basket is outside near the fence. I am going to cut it down flat and moor it to the top of the fence as a platform for the days when he wants to drop by.

A little off bunny topic, but he is part of the zoo that started with Binky.


----------



## omgblonde

Hiiii! I'm home from New York! I've had SO much fun! Hope everyones bunnies are well.


----------



## jellybebe

^Ooh tell us about your trip and all the fantastic shopping!


----------



## jellybebe

shinymagpie said:


> Thank you. They are good fun. The garden is permanent. The mess is temporary. Or maybe they like it this way. Now, because I am working from home, the bunnies and the dogs do a rotation of garden time usually in 2 hour blocks because the animals sauntering in the garden for 2 hours usually pass out afterwards for another 2 or so.
> We have an indoor crate for the bunnies which is about 90cm by 70. and an outdoor one which is about 1.2 m by 70.  The dogs have an indoor one of 1.2 by 80 and an outdoor one of 1.6m by 1m
> 
> At night they are side by side in their crates in the familyroom where they can see us. Can't let the bunnies out indoors because they both are obsessed with power cables and we haven't bunny proofed the family room yet.  They get a bit of lap sitting time too. Binky is always up for a cuddle but Momo is a little wild, so she is a work in progress.
> 
> If there is one dog and 2 bunnies loose, the rabbits definitely wind up the dogs deliberately. Momo even stops to eat while she waits for the dog to catch up. Binky pinned one of the dogs down today and just looked at her for a few seconds. When the second dog wakes up and wanders out, the rabbits do a few spins of the yard with the dogs following then they leap into their open cage door and turn round to stare at the dogs.  We have seen Momo licking the dogs through the bars when they are sleeping. Binky is more cautious but he will go and roll around on the ground in front of the dog enclosure when they are trying to go to sleep, so we had to curtail that one.
> 
> It's interesting to watch. I have only a little free time to spend with them, but they do like their daily rhythm and they are lucky animals to have this freedom and the companionship of being 2 animals of each kind.
> 
> This spring, we ended up raising a 'flying rat' by chance. He lived in an eco shopping basket and was very attached to my husband, until he graduated to a large temporary enclosure outside where he learned to eat properly off the ground by himself. Pigeons do carry diseases but he had only a couple of days exposure to his mother before she vanished, and we were very careful with droppings etc.  We were totally dubious about his homing ability because when he finally got airborne, he would fly over the fence and stand there bleating until rescued. This went on  for days.  No initiative at all.  Then one day he got more adventurous and vanished. Cat food we surmised. Still had a few yellow baby feathers on him and tail only 3/4 finished.
> 
> The bunnies were outside one morning last week when I heard a crash. I went outside and found the shopping basket knocked off a rack and into the garden. I didn't think anything of it until later when I heard the sound of wings. There on the fence was an enormous, sleek, charcoal grey pigeon with lovely terracotta markings on his wings and neck. Trying to "home" to a lime green shopping basket. Our pigeon, Baldrick, had returned. While we don't really want him back (as in trying to get inside the door) given that he is roosting somewhere with his mates, it's nice to see that he could survive being brought up by humans, yet readapt to the wild. His basket is outside near the fence. I am going to cut it down flat and moor it to the top of the fence as a platform for the days when he wants to drop by.
> 
> A little off bunny topic, but he is part of the zoo that started with Binky.



Very cool about the pigeon finding his way back! It sounds like you have a regular menagerie happening, I love it!


----------



## pond23

Welcome back from NYC *omgblonde*! New York is one of my favorite cities to visit! Can't wait to hear all of your stories.

Your garden/backyard and "zoo" sound like so much fun *shinymagpie*! I miss having a backyard, one of the big downsides to living in a condo or an apartment building.


----------



## girlvintage

went shopping yesterday and bought my very first Dooney! Haven't really been a Dooney fan, because i found their designs rather drab, I always referred to them as "mommy bags" -- but their newer lines are so young - this one was so fun and colorful!


----------



## pond23

^ Very cute and unique bag *gv*! I've never seen this particular Dooney style. Congrats!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

let see some modelling pcis of yr new bga


----------



## girlvintage

got a pair of kate spade sandals too, so decided to pair them today! 

(i apologize for the bruise on my leg! ugh!!!)


----------



## shinymagpie

girlvintage said:


> got a pair of kate spade sandals too, so decided to pair them today!
> 
> (i apologize for the bruise on my leg! ugh!!!)



Lovely stuff. Congrats!


----------



## bellapsyd

love it all!!!!!


----------



## omgblonde

jellybebe said:


> ^Ooh tell us about your trip and all the fantastic shopping!


It was amazing! We did sooo much shopping but I didn't really end up spending _too_ much  haha

You know I mentioned we went to see the American Idol concert? Well we had passes to the aftershow & during the aftershow a couple of the guys invited us out for drinks with them LOL so we ended up going to meet them at their hotel bar for a bit & then went out for pizza with some of them.. what a random night! We even got papped! Some guy literally jumped out from behind a pillar and flashbulbs started going off.. so freakin' weird!

*GV *- LOVE the new purse! I don't really like Dooney either but that is cute!!


----------



## shinymagpie

omgblonde said:


> It was amazing! We did sooo much shopping but I didn't really end up spending _too_ much  haha
> 
> You know I mentioned we went to see the American Idol concert? Well we had passes to the aftershow & during the aftershow a couple of the guys invited us out for drinks with them LOL so we ended up going to meet them at their hotel bar for a bit & then went out for pizza with some of them.. what a random night! We even got papped! Some guy literally jumped out from behind a pillar and flashbulbs started going off.. so freakin' weird!
> 
> *GV *- LOVE the new purse! I don't really like Dooney either but that is cute!!



Wow you got your 15 minutes of fame!  Well this lot of 15 minutes anyway. excellent.


----------



## omgblonde

Hahaha yes! It was hilarious the town was REALLY small & we were staying in a hotel about 10 mins from the Idols but by the next morning the staff at OUR hotel & the taxi guy had all heard that we'd been out with them the night before.. no idea how they even found out LOL!


----------



## Peaches23

Sadie is doing a lot better took her to the vet Tuesday 5 more days of medicine!


----------



## girlvintage

omgblonde said:


> It was amazing! We did sooo much shopping but I didn't really end up spending _too_ much  haha
> 
> You know I mentioned we went to see the American Idol concert? Well we had passes to the aftershow & during the aftershow a couple of the guys invited us out for drinks with them LOL so we ended up going to meet them at their hotel bar for a bit & then went out for pizza with some of them.. what a random night! We even got papped! Some guy literally jumped out from behind a pillar and flashbulbs started going off.. so freakin' weird!
> 
> *GV *- LOVE the new purse! I don't really like Dooney either but that is cute!!



the pap story is hilarious!! sounds like you had loads of fun *omg!*

post some photos of your trip and your retail haul when you can!!


----------



## girlvintage

Peaches23 said:


> Sadie is doing a lot better took her to the vet Tuesday 5 more days of medicine!



hooray for sadie!


----------



## shinymagpie

Peaches23 said:


> Sadie is doing a lot better took her to the vet Tuesday 5 more days of medicine!



nice to hear it. Thank you for the update.


----------



## girlvintage

i want to bring home some "treats" for binky, went to petco today and couldn't decide what to get! what's a good fail-proof treat to buy? binky loves sweets but if its too weird or foreign he wont go for it.. 

petco has this bar of seeds and stuff held together by a honey like glue.. and also this pastry looking thing with apples and carrots called "apple strudel".. and also some carrot chews.. the staff suggested the bar of seeds.. what do you guys suggest?


----------



## pond23

Peaches23 said:


> Sadie is doing a lot better took her to the vet Tuesday 5 more days of medicine!



^ That's wonderful news about Sadie *Peaches23*!


----------



## pond23

omgblonde said:


> It was amazing! We did sooo much shopping but I didn't really end up spending _too_ much  haha
> 
> You know I mentioned we went to see the American Idol concert? Well we had passes to the aftershow & during the aftershow a couple of the guys invited us out for drinks with them LOL so we ended up going to meet them at their hotel bar for a bit & then went out for pizza with some of them.. what a random night! We even got papped! Some guy literally jumped out from behind a pillar and flashbulbs started going off.. so freakin' weird!



^ Sounds like you had a blast during and after the American Idol concert *omgblonde*! What a cool adventure, especially with the paparazzi! LOL!


----------



## shinymagpie

girlvintage said:


> i want to bring home some "treats" for binky, went to petco today and couldn't decide what to get! what's a good fail-proof treat to buy? binky loves sweets but if its too weird or foreign he wont go for it..
> 
> petco has this bar of seeds and stuff held together by a honey like glue.. and also this pastry looking thing with apples and carrots called "apple strudel".. and also some carrot chews.. the staff suggested the bar of seeds.. what do you guys suggest?



We got some strange leaves at the Rabbit Coffee Shop in Japan. Binky went absolutely mental over them. If you saw something like that, it would be a good choice too perhaps? Or maybe something hard to chew on.


----------



## girlvintage

binky isn't much of a chewer, all his chew toys are neglected. when he's not eating he'll just laze around and wait for more treats.. he has a major sweet tooth! here are the treats i'm choosing from:

honey bars
http://www.petco.com/product/14416/...e-Honey-Bars-for-Rabbits-and-Guinea-Pigs.aspx

apple strudels
http://www.petco.com/product/14909/Sun-Seed-Sunthing-Special-Animalovens-Apple-Strudels.aspx

fruit and nut sticks
http://www.petco.com/product/2301/Kaytee-Rabbit-Fruit-Nut-and-Vegetable-Treat-Stick.aspx

i just found from the pages that most customers rabbits like the last one, the fruit and nut stick... 

has anyone tried any one of these? which one should i get??


----------



## omgblonde

YAY I'm glad Sadie is doing better!

GV - LOL Honey would probably like ALL of those.. he's such a pig! I think he'd prefer the last ones though. He's had similar but not the same brand.


----------



## jellybebe

Ooh Omg what an adventure! I wonder if your pics will show up on any of the gossip websites? "Idols out on the town w/ mysterious blonde British hottie!"

GV, why don't you try making Binky some homemade treats? I have a recipe somewhere, let me see if I can find it...


----------



## jellybebe

Here it is. You can use a blender instead of a coffee grinder:

1 small carrot, pureed
1/2 banana, mashed until really creamy
1 tbsp honey
1/4 cup rabbit pellets, ground finely in a coffee grinder
1/4 cup ground oats, ground finely in a coffee grinder

Mix pureed carrot, banana and honey in a medium bowl. Add pellet powder and ground oats. Mix until blended. Knead in your hands for 1-2 minutes. Roll out the "dough" in 1/8- to 1/4-inch thick layers between sheets of plastic wrap. Cut into small cookies (about 3/4 inch across). Place cut shapes onto a parchment paper covered cookie sheet. Bake at 325 degrees for about 30 minutes (check to make sure they are not browning too much). Turn off the heat and let the cookies sit in the warm oven for an hour or so.


----------



## girlvintage

jellybebe said:


> Here it is. You can use a blender instead of a coffee grinder:
> 
> 1 small carrot, pureed
> 1/2 banana, mashed until really creamy
> 1 tbsp honey
> 1/4 cup rabbit pellets, ground finely in a coffee grinder
> 1/4 cup ground oats, ground finely in a coffee grinder
> 
> Mix pureed carrot, banana and honey in a medium bowl. Add pellet powder and ground oats. Mix until blended. Knead in your hands for 1-2 minutes. Roll out the "dough" in 1/8- to 1/4-inch thick layers between sheets of plastic wrap. Cut into small cookies (about 3/4 inch across). Place cut shapes onto a parchment paper covered cookie sheet. Bake at 325 degrees for about 30 minutes (check to make sure they are not browning too much). Turn off the heat and let the cookies sit in the warm oven for an hour or so.



oh wow! this does look simple enough, thanks jelly!!  

wait -- is that oats like in quaker oatmeal?


----------



## jellybebe

^Yes, like rolled quick oats that you use in oatmeal. Is that not readily available where you are?


----------



## girlvintage

oh its available! just making sure


----------



## pond23

That sounds like such a yummy recipe for the bunnies *jelly*! I never thought about baking treats for them! I have to try this.


----------



## jellybebe

Yes, I really want to try this too, but I am a bit wary of the rolled oats for my little guy on account of his history with GI stasis. If they are ground up very finely and these are only given as occasional treats I think it would be ok though. I don't have any bunny food here though, otherwise I would make a batch and ship them to him!


----------



## omgblonde

jellybebe said:


> Ooh Omg what an adventure! I wonder if your pics will show up on any of the gossip websites? "Idols out on the town w/ mysterious blonde British hottie!"
> 
> GV, why don't you try making Binky some homemade treats? I have a recipe somewhere, let me see if I can find it...


LMFAO that would be hilarious, but I doubt it! One of the guys gave the pap backstage passes for his daughter for the next night in return for him not posting them!


----------



## shinymagpie

Momo update

As of this morning, Momo is trialling life at my daughters school. 

Things got a little complicated here between the Rabbits, us, the dogs and the fence.

Momo started hassling Binky big time. He is such a softy (and he's been neutered). Outside in the garden, she was circling him and trying to hump him. He did the circling too, but when the humping started he kept running off. Either she wants baby bunnies or she wants him to know who's boss. She grooms him constantly, to the point where he wriggles away when he is trying to sleep.

But she also kept escaping. Given that we live next to professional small farmers, this is a problem.  Keeping her in a cage all day, when we can easily let Binky out and he just lollops around the garden doesn't seem fair. But yesterday DH found her scaling the fence.  She also flys at the faces of the dogs, even if they are not doing anything. She's just very curious and definitely a smart bunny. 

As she's got bigger, we decided that she is actually part Hare.  Momo doesn't like being picked up much (we handled her constantly from kittenhood) and doesn't seem to crave human contact like Binky does. 

At the school, there is a largish rabbit enclosure, fully fenced and protected from animals (and small prying children). It's home to Hakuto a solitary white male (still with the required equipment) rabbit. He looks terribly lonely and bored. So we talked with the Principal and asked if we could trial Momo with Hakuto.  He was keen on the idea (I suspect he thought Hakuto looks lonely too), providing they don't fight.

The School enclosure has an all dirt floor with very deep side walls. Hakuto is an expert tunneler, so there are lots of tunnels and places to retreat to. 
He gets patted, when he wants to, but not picked up or chased around by kids. Given Momo's temperament, we thought it might be a good fit. Everyday, the enclosure is cleaned up by a small team of 10 year olds who sort out the food and water (the school has rabbit pellets for food, but the kids on Rabbit Roster bring a range of vegetables for him). 

I just put her inside her cage into his enclosure. After a few minutes, Hakuto came up and sniffed a bit and they had a bit of a nose to nose session. He wandered around then ambled off, gave a few tiny thumps (when the kids started their first class and he heard the chair noises), to which she sat up and watched. Then he had another look at her then went down a burrow out of sight.  She was chomping away on some food and looking for how to get out of her cage. So both of them looked minimally stressed. I'd say by lunchtime, she will have superstar status at the school.

I am hoping it works out because then DD2 can look at Momo everyday. We won't have the stress of chasing Momo or finding her flat on the road. She gets the boyfriend she wants. He gets a companion. If there are babies at the school, we will work with the school on placing them.  Given that rabbits are one of the most common pets here (and moderately expensive), it shouldn't be a problem.

Assuming Momo is not a _one rabbit_ kind of a girl, we will start the process of finding another companion for Binky. He has a rather nice life at present roaming the yard, digging in the dirt etc.  Because he is a natural people rabbit, he has no desire to escape and is a bit more like a silent dog than a rabbit. 

We didn't realise how much of a temperament difference there might be between a Holland Lop and a Mini Rabbit (with a touch of Hare thrown in). If there was any sign that Momo would become more tame, we'd just go with neutering, but she truly doesn't seem to want any contact. 

I'd think that Binky would need another female Holland Lop (who will be neutered eventually) to match the temperament. DD1 thinks that another Holland Lop male would be ok, if it had a friendly disposition. 

Anyone got any opinions on what to consider in finding a new partner for Binky?


----------



## girlvintage

hi guys.. still in sanfran, but so worried and saddened about the typhoon that has devastated my hometown in the Philippines. 

Last Saturday, Sept 26, typhoon Ketsana (Ondoy) released 2.5inches of continuous rainfall on metro Manila for 6 straight hours.. (just to give you an idea - hurricane Katrina in 2007 was 1inch rainfall in 3 hours) ...no one knew this typhoon was going to be this bad, flood waters rose at an alarming rate before everyone could be evacuated.. cars have been completely submerged, floods have reached up to the second and third floors of houses and buildings, forcing families to wait on rooftops for rescuers.. at least 500,000 filipinos are now homeless, hundreds are still missing.. 

My family and friends back home are safe and sound.. they are the lucky ones.

I am more homesick than ever, i see on facebook how all they are all scrambling to organize and collect relief goods for the poor and needy.. and it breaks my heart that i'm still here.. 

I fly back to manila this friday, with a short stop over in taipei, but i hear there's yet another storm on its way to manila, set to hit this weekend. I just pray i don't get stranded in the airport, i want to get home and help.

Please pray for those who are still without food and a warm place to rest..

Those in the US and CANADA who wish to help in the rescue/ relief operations, you may donate through The American Red Cross. Call 1-800-435-7669. 

Here is a link to donate directly to Philippine Red Cross. You can use your credit card and make sure you specify activity/project for TYPHOON ONDOY. The link www.redcross.org.ph/Site/PNRC/Default.as


----------



## girlvintage

girlvintage said:


> hi guys.. still in sanfran, but so worried and saddened about the typhoon that has devastated my hometown in the Philippines.
> 
> Last Saturday, Sept 26, typhoon Ketsana (Ondoy) released 2.5inches of continuous rainfall on metro Manila for 6 straight hours.. (just to give you an idea - hurricane Katrina in 2007 was 1inch rainfall in 3 hours) ...no one knew this typhoon was going to be this bad, flood waters rose at an alarming rate before everyone could be evacuated.. cars have been completely submerged, floods have reached up to the second and third floors of houses and buildings, forcing families to wait on rooftops for rescuers.. at least 500,000 filipinos are now homeless, hundreds are still missing..
> 
> My family and friends back home are safe and sound.. they are the lucky ones.
> 
> I am more homesick than ever, i see on facebook how all they are all scrambling to organize and collect relief goods for the poor and needy.. and it breaks my heart that i'm still here..
> 
> I fly back to manila this friday, with a short stop over in taipei, but i hear there's yet another storm on its way to manila, set to hit this weekend. I just pray i don't get stranded in the airport, i want to get home and help.
> 
> Please pray for those who are still without food and a warm place to rest..
> 
> Those in the US and CANADA who wish to help in the rescue/ relief operations, you may donate through The American Red Cross. Call 1-800-435-7669.
> 
> Here is a link to donate directly to Philippine Red Cross. You can use your credit card and make sure you specify activity/project for TYPHOON ONDOY. The link www.redcross.org.ph/Site/PNRC/Default.as



sorry the link i posted seems to be broken, here's another one:

http://www.redcross.org.ph/Site/PNRC/Default.aspx?S=48&SS=972


----------



## shinymagpie

girlvintage said:


> sorry the link i posted seems to be broken, here's another one:
> 
> http://www.redcross.org.ph/Site/PNRC/Default.aspx?S=48&SS=972



GV. Thanks for posting that information. Take care. I understand how hard it is to be away when there is a crisis. Yes there is nothing you can physically do right now, but posting your link was good work. Really glad that your family is OK.


----------



## queennadine

Hey guys! I got a phone call this morning from a family friend who told me he got a bunny for us! DH and I will pick it up tomorrow morning sometime.

I think we're going to keep it in a cage inside the house when we're not home, and then let it out when we are. We have 2 dogs, so we'll have to slowly integrate them together.

This is what I know about the bunny:
1. It's a Rex
2. black and white
3. almost full grown

What do we need to get? We have a cage. What kind of food? Bedding? Toys?
Also, how do we introduce bunny to the pups?

Help me out please! I'm excited but nervous at the same time!!!


----------



## shinymagpie

queennadine said:


> Hey guys! I got a phone call this morning from a family friend who told me he got a bunny for us! DH and I will pick it up tomorrow morning sometime.
> 
> I think we're going to keep it in a cage inside the house when we're not home, and then let it out when we are. We have 2 dogs, so we'll have to slowly integrate them together.
> 
> This is what I know about the bunny:
> 1. It's a Rex
> 2. black and white
> 3. almost full grown
> 
> What do we need to get? We have a cage. What kind of food? Bedding? Toys?
> Also, how do we introduce bunny to the pups?
> 
> Help me out please! I'm excited but nervous at the same time!!!




Congratulations!

Make sure your area is bunny proof. Bunnies will eat electric cables at the drop of a hat. Put all your cables up and put cable covers on anything the bunny will go for. There is no such thing as a biting spray that will deter a bunny (I've tried!!!)

Let the bunny have a lot of time to get used to the sight and smell of the dogs. With the dogs, you can only let one out at a time if the bunny is loose. You will have to watch them really closely. 2 dogs will automatically set off a pack instinct. 

Momo is really enjoying the big enclosure at school. I watched her ambling about nibbling on things and drinking water.  DD told me that she has seen Momo and Hakuto (prior solitary bunny (which is a girl, not a boy as we had thought)) doing tandem tunneling. So now that she is established, we are off to trawl the circuit to find the oldest holland lop female that we can. Everyone's relaxed a bit now that we are not having to constantly try to find her or watching her trying to break out. Binky is a bit put out and has taken to pushing his toilet around the cage at night. Still very affectionate though.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Hi everyone me and luigi are ok. Not been very well.  Still same things as last year but they did figure out one thing.  I had my gallbladder removed last wed and hopefully they can figure out the rest. 

  I took Luigi out on the balcony at our apt today and I think it scares him.  He hid under my chair most of the time and when I bent down he climbed on my leg and then jumped in my arms.  I will just keep trying for a few minutes a day until he gets used to it.


----------



## shinymagpie

ItalianFashion said:


> Hi everyone me and luigi are ok. Not been very well.  Still same things as last year but they did figure out one thing.  I had my gallbladder removed last wed and hopefully they can figure out the rest.
> 
> I took Luigi out on the balcony at our apt today and I think it scares him.  He hid under my chair most of the time and when I bent down he climbed on my leg and then jumped in my arms.  I will just keep trying for a few minutes a day until he gets used to it.



Nice to see you posting, glad you are up to it now. I hope you recover well from your operation. Positive thoughts for you.

I think sitting on the balcony with a bunny on your lap sounds really nice. What scares him? Can he see the ground?


----------



## pond23

Very happy to 'see' you here *IF*! I had my gallbladder removed too several years ago. I wish you a speedy recovery! I am sure Luigi makes a great nurse.


----------



## ItalianFashion

shinymagpie said:


> Nice to see you posting, glad you are up to it now. I hope you recover well from your operation. Positive thoughts for you.
> 
> I think sitting on the balcony with a bunny on your lap sounds really nice. What scares him? Can he see the ground?


 


Thanks   I think hearing the birds scares him or maybe he can smell other animals that have been around.  We are on the ground floor and a lot of people walk dogs around this area.


----------



## ItalianFashion

pond23 said:


> Very happy to 'see' you here *IF*! I had my gallbladder removed too several years ago. I wish you a speedy recovery! I am sure Luigi makes a great nurse.


 

Thanks.  I am still a little freaked out about not having an organ.  I have been eating low fat mostly this week.  My stomach was upset a lot the first 5 days but seems a little better.  I have heard you can have the bile dumping for a little while.  Can you eat any fat ? If so when did you start eating foods with fat?

I am not so sure about him being a great nurse.  The meanie was on my stomach being petted the other day and started digging my incision areas  and bit me and made my finger bleed when I stopped.  I think he now thinks its a game to bite.  I would always put my hand underneath and he would lick me or move me with his teeth. I never corrected him or did anything different when he would be bossy and move me with his teeth.     Now instead of moving me with his teeth he nips sometimes.


----------



## pond23

ItalianFashion said:


> Thanks.  I am still a little freaked out about not having an organ.  I have been eating low fat mostly this week.  My stomach was upset a lot the first 5 days but seems a little better.  I have heard you can have the bile dumping for a little while.  Can you eat any fat ? If so when did you start eating foods with fat?
> 
> I am not so sure about him being a great nurse.  The meanie was on my stomach being petted the other day and started digging my incision areas  and bit me and made my finger bleed when I stopped.  I think he now thinks its a game to bite.  I would always put my hand underneath and he would lick me or move me with his teeth. I never corrected him or did anything different when he would be bossy and move me with his teeth.     Now instead of moving me with his teeth he nips sometimes.



^ Luigi doesn't sound like much of a good nurse *IF*. LOL! Yum Yum has started a bad habit of biting too. He never did that before, but all of a sudden, instead of pushing with his head or just grazing with his teeth, he started biting. I don't know what to do about it. He doesn't do it often, but he's already scaring some of my family members and friends. I hope it is just a phase. I don't know what brought it on all of a sudden. The first two years of his life, he was very good about not biting.

I suffered from so much abdominal pain and acid reflux for months before my surgery that I was actually so relieved to have my gallbladder removed. I was very good about eating very low fat for about two years after my surgery. I made sure to eat small portions too to not overwhelm my liver. My body has gradually adjusted to not having a gallbladder over the years. I was able to significantly increase my fat intake after two years. Now I am almost back to 100% normal. I now eat a moderate, healthy amount of fat. Once in a while when I eat a high fat meal, my body will feel a bit tired and stressed out. You can tell that it takes more effort for your liver and for the rest of your body to process the fat. But it is not that big a deal because I don't want to eat fatty foods often anyway. If I get acid reflux from fatty foods, I take an OTC Pepcid AC.

Let your body adjust to life without a gallbladder. Be careful about your diet for 1-2 years, and then gradually increase your fat intake over time. You will probably not even notice not having a gallbladder after 1 or 2 years. 

Don't worry! This is a very common operation, and is happening more and more among young women. I wish you a full and speedy recovery!


----------



## ItalianFashion

pond23 said:


> ^ Luigi doesn't sound like much of a good nurse *IF*. LOL! Yum Yum has started a bad habit of biting too. He never did that before, but all of a sudden, instead of pushing with his head or just grazing with his teeth, he started biting. I don't know what to do about it. He doesn't do it often, but he's already scaring some of my family members and friends. I hope it is just a phase. I don't know what brought it on all of a sudden. The first two years of his life, he was very good about not biting.
> 
> I suffered from so much abdominal pain and acid reflux for months before my surgery that I was actually so relieved to have my gallbladder removed. I was very good about eating very low fat for about two years after my surgery. I made sure to eat small portions too to not overwhelm my liver. My body has gradually adjusted to not having a gallbladder over the years. I was able to significantly increase my fat intake after two years. Now I am almost back to 100% normal. I now eat a moderate, healthy amount of fat. Once in a while when I eat a high fat meal, my body will feel a bit tired and stressed out. You can tell that it takes more effort for your liver and for the rest of your body to process the fat. But it is not that big a deal because I don't want to eat fatty foods often anyway. If I get acid reflux from fatty foods, I take an OTC Pepcid AC.
> 
> Let your body adjust to life without a gallbladder. Be careful about your diet for 1-2 years, and then gradually increase your fat intake over time. You will probably not even notice not having a gallbladder after 1 or 2 years.
> 
> Don't worry! This is a very common operation, and is happening more and more among young women. I wish you a full and speedy recovery!


 

So yum yum has the same bad habit.  Maybe they are so comfortable with us now they try to dominate us.   It seems to be working  and I am not sure what to do to correct him.  He has bit my husband as well.  I find we are both a little more cautious around him.  I had bad abdominal pain and reflux too before the surgery.  I think my reflux is already even better!  I still have some pain where the gallbladder was but its not as constant or stabbing as before.  He said he could tell it had been inflammed a lot from the adhesions and he had to scrape it off the liver where it had formed a sort of fat attaching them together.   I am so used to eating what I want so this has been a big change.  It should help my cholesterol which is borderline.  I guess I will eventually get used to a low fat diet.  I tried a small piece of chocolate today and felt yucky all day so none of that for a while.


----------



## Schientist

Love the bunny pictures!


----------



## queennadine

Here's my Annabelle! 







She's a Rex and soooooo soft! DH and I love her already, and the pups wants to be around her all the time too! We just got her on Friday and she seems to be pretty tame and adjusting well already!


----------



## pond23

ItalianFashion said:


> So yum yum has the same bad habit.  Maybe they are so comfortable with us now they try to dominate us.   It seems to be working  and I am not sure what to do to correct him.  He has bit my husband as well.  I find we are both a little more cautious around him.  I had bad abdominal pain and reflux too before the surgery.  I think my reflux is already even better!  I still have some pain where the gallbladder was but its not as constant or stabbing as before.  He said he could tell it had been inflammed a lot from the adhesions and he had to scrape it off the liver where it had formed a sort of fat attaching them together.   I am so used to eating what I want so this has been a big change.  It should help my cholesterol which is borderline.  I guess I will eventually get used to a low fat diet.  I tried a small piece of chocolate today and felt yucky all day so none of that for a while.



^ Yeah, I think that Yum Yum and Luigi have become bossy, spoiled little men, *IF*!  They know that they are loved and that they rule the roost. Just be careful and make sure that he doesn't get near your incisions again. Keep that area intact and clean, in order to prevent infection. 
My gallbladder was in such bad shape that the doctor called it "sludge." Ugh. You are going to feel so much better in the long run. Be very careful with what you eat for the time being. If you crave sweets, eat something that is lower fat and easier to digest than chocolate (e.g. little piece of candy). Your body will naturally adjust to life without a gallbladder, and then you can increase your intake of more 'sinful' goodies. LOL.


----------



## pond23

queennadine said:


> Here's my Annabelle!
> 
> She's a Rex and soooooo soft! DH and I love her already, and the pups wants to be around her all the time too! We just got her on Friday and she seems to be pretty tame and adjusting well already!



^ Annabelle is such a cutie pie *queenadine*! Thanks for sharing this pic with us!


----------



## shinymagpie

Cute bunny queennadine!


----------



## petitechouchou

She's a cutie pie queennadine! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

annabelle is so cute...i wan ot hug her


----------



## em821

DH and I planned a last min driving trip in CO to use up some of our vacation days. We saw amazing fall colors, national parks, hikings but I missed the bunnies so much! We left them with a bunny sitter who knows a lot about rabbits (she's very involved with the HRS), so I can be sure they were cared for. But I'm so sad - when I picked them up, I saw the water, litter box ... were dirty and Petunia appeared to have sat in the litter box so much that her tail and feet were urine stained  They are back to their routains at home now and I have been hugging them non-stop!

In addition, Petunia seemed to lost strength to her back legs since she got home. I'm taking her to the vet this Friday. I'm so worried - please keep her in your thoughts!


----------



## pond23

^ It is so difficult to put our beloved bunnies in the care of others when we go out of town. I always worry, and I don't trust anybody fully. I will keep Petunia in my prayers *em*! Please keep us updated.


----------



## shinymagpie

Update on the Momo and Binky story.

Well. Momo settled into the school rabbit enclosure really well. The other rabbit in there which was usually catatonic from boredom is now running around with her and chasing her. Momo gets to wash the other rabbit, but not be picked up by people unless she wants to. Just how she likes it. Today I went down there to eyeball her myself. She was sitting up on a dirt mound taking in the view. One word from me 'Momo-chan....?' And she shot straight down the burrow. DD told me that the amount of time the rabbits spend underground is increasing (eg the number of seconds they spend underground when chasing eachother), so the teachers think that Momo and Hakuto are tunnelling. The floor of the enclosure is dirt. They get a steady supply of vegetables, rabbit pellets to eat and about 8 metres of floor space to run around in and dig up as they please. So I think it was successful. Deciding to do it was hard though.

As for Binky. Initially he was pretty happy being alone. As Momo washed him constantly he might have been tired - he was moving away from her sometimes. Then he got a bit withdrawn for a couple of days. No biting though. He had a nice time running around the garden but seemed to be aware something was missing.  When we were certain that Momo seemed to be bonding with Hakuto, we went out to find another Holland Lop.  We had hoped to rescue a rabbit that had been in a petshop for too long, but there were none. The house that Binky came from had no babies. So we ended up going to a Pet Shop and found Kurumi (koo roo me) who is a small grey lop with a dash of brown here and there. 

Binky was a bit put off initially with her and there was a bit of foot slapping. Probably because she wasn't Momo or perhaps she was skittering a bit. But by yesterday, she shoved herself under his front legs and he melted. Now he's washing her, which he didn't do to Momo. And he drops flat on the ground in front of Kurumi, so it all looks good. Will post a photo soon.
Bye


----------



## pond23

^ Hi *shinymagpie*! I was a bit sad when I first read that Momo and Binky parted ways, but I am very happy to hear that she has settled very well into the school rabbit enclosure. I can just imagine what a difficult decision it was for you to re-house her. It sounds like Momo and Hakuto are having a fun time tunneling together.

I hope that Kurumi and Binky have a successful time bonding with each other. It sounds like Binky wants a bunny companion. I would love to see pics of Kurumi. Good luck with your new family member!


----------



## shinymagpie

pond23 said:


> ^ Hi *shinymagpie*! I was a bit sad when I first read that Momo and Binky parted ways, but I am very happy to hear that she has settled very well into the school rabbit enclosure. I can just imagine what a difficult decision it was for you to re-house her. It sounds like Momo and Hakuto are having a fun time tunneling together.
> 
> I hope that Kurumi and Binky have a successful time bonding with each other. It sounds like Binky wants a bunny companion. I would love to see pics of Kurumi. Good luck with your new family member!



Thanks. It was very hard to do. Clearly she was not adjusting to being a pet rabbit. Binky liked her but wasn't over the moon with her. Now she seems to be happy with relative freedom. If there is any problem, she'll be coming back and we will have to work out plan B with managing her so that she doesn't escape.  A loose rabbit surrounded by tiny farms which grow root vegetables is really not good. 

Binky is totally besotted with Kurumi-chan. They lie wrapped round eachother. Must be the both having floppy ears thing.  He still loves running round the garden. we have a tall step to enter the house (Japanese houses always have a step up of about 18 inches.  Binky springs off the ground, lands on the step and then peers in the screen door. The minute you go to look at him he springs back down onto the grass and makes for the bushes.  He looks pretty happy with himself. Becoming much harder to catch at the end of garden time.


----------



## em821

Back from the vet. Petunia has dilated cardiomyopathy. She had xray which showed her heart has been greatly enlarged. We scheduled her to see a heart specialist to get ultra sound and EKG then her vet can decide on best treatment. Her leg condition not likely to be reversed, damage is done. But there are meds to help with heart problem, even though it's mostly used for cats and dogs not much data for long term use in rabbits. Please keep her your thoughts


----------



## shinymagpie

em821 said:


> Back from the vet. Petunia has dilated cardiomyopathy. She had xray which showed her heart has been greatly enlarged. We scheduled her to see a heart specialist to get ultra sound and EKG then her vet can decide on best treatment. Her leg condition not likely to be reversed, damage is done. But there are meds to help with heart problem, even though it's mostly used for cats and dogs not much data for long term use in rabbits. Please keep her your thoughts



So sorry to hear that. Sending mental binkies to petunia. Happy rabbit thoughts that is, not my actual Binky Boy!


----------



## jellybebe

em821 said:


> Back from the vet. Petunia has dilated cardiomyopathy. She had xray which showed her heart has been greatly enlarged. We scheduled her to see a heart specialist to get ultra sound and EKG then her vet can decide on best treatment. Her leg condition not likely to be reversed, damage is done. But there are meds to help with heart problem, even though it's mostly used for cats and dogs not much data for long term use in rabbits. Please keep her your thoughts



So sorry to hear this Em... I know you are doing your best for your little girl! Hugs to you both!


----------



## jellybebe

ItalianFashion said:


> Hi everyone me and luigi are ok. Not been very well.  Still same things as last year but they did figure out one thing.  I had my gallbladder removed last wed and hopefully they can figure out the rest.
> 
> I took Luigi out on the balcony at our apt today and I think it scares him.  He hid under my chair most of the time and when I bent down he climbed on my leg and then jumped in my arms.  I will just keep trying for a few minutes a day until he gets used to it.



Hi IF - we've missed you on here! I've been really busy with school and have been sad about being away from my bunny so I haven't been posting on here as much. The advice that Pond gave you about the gallbladder is all good. In the long run you will definitely feel much better.


----------



## shinymagpie

DD MK 1 has just asked me to tell all bunny owners that facing your bunny towards you then scratching behind both shoulderblades will make your bunny melt and fall asleep. She has been trying this technique on Binky. Works everytime. I am a behind the ears kind of a bunny scratcher. Makes Binky grind his teeth and make a purring noise.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Some happy relaxed bunny's from FOR's bunny spa this past weekend:










My work here is done


----------



## em821

^ Cute pictures! 

Thanks Pond, shinymagpie and Jelly. 

Update on Petunia:

Petunia had EKG and Echocardiogram yesterday. She has severe dilated cardiomyopathy (diminished contractile function of heart muscle), moderate pericardial effusion (fluid around the heart) and sustained supraventricular tachycardia (rapid heartbeat). She&#8217;s on 3 meds and will have another EKG and echocardiogram next week to evaluate response to treatment.  

We learned that if Petunia responds well to the meds she can have 1~2 years of life and while being comfortable. But dilated cardiomyopathy (DCM) is not treatable and will progress to congestive heart failure despite treatment or die suddenly. Majority cases are idiopathic. Not much we can do with her condition. Her hind legs seem to function more normal now. We are told to keep her days easy and low stress so her hart doesn&#8217;t need to over work and monitor her breathing. How do you give meds and exams to rabbits without stressing them? Only one run of meds (last night and this morning), Petunia is already running away from me when I approach her. They have free run of the house but every morning and night I spend hrs with my rabbits sitting/laying on the floor. She always runs toward me then sit next to me for petting/kissing/hugging. I&#8217;m drowned with such a helpless feeling - there are so little that we can do. I&#8217;ll cont to give her medications and unlimited love but will just have to watch her heart give up&#8230;


----------



## shinymagpie

em821 said:


> ^ Cute pictures!
> 
> Thanks Pond, shinymagpie and Jelly.
> 
> Update on Petunia:
> 
> Petunia had EKG and Echocardiogram yesterday. She has severe dilated cardiomyopathy (diminished contractile function of heart muscle), moderate pericardial effusion (fluid around the heart) and sustained supraventricular tachycardia (rapid heartbeat). Shes on 3 meds and will have another EKG and echocardiogram next week to evaluate response to treatment.
> 
> We learned that if Petunia responds well to the meds she can have 1~2 years of life and while being comfortable. But dilated cardiomyopathy (DCM) is not treatable and will progress to congestive heart failure despite treatment or die suddenly. Majority cases are idiopathic. Not much we can do with her condition. Her hind legs seem to function more normal now. We are told to keep her days easy and low stress so her hart doesnt need to over work and monitor her breathing. How do you give meds and exams to rabbits without stressing them? Only one run of meds (last night and this morning), Petunia is already running away from me when I approach her. They have free run of the house but every morning and night I spend hrs with my rabbits sitting/laying on the floor. She always runs toward me then sit next to me for petting/kissing/hugging. Im drowned with such a helpless feeling - there are so little that we can do. Ill cont to give her medications and unlimited love but will just have to watch her heart give up



MEDS.
crush them into something sweet - get some sort of sticky rabbit treat (we get rabbit jellies here) and wipe it on her front legs. The poor little blighter will have to lick it all off... 
Or if this doesn't work, maybe she will accept the process the usual way in a couple of days if you follow the meds with a very special treat. Rabbits do adapt to routine pretty fast.
Whatever happens to petunia, she looks like a cuddly well loved rabbit. If she has a genetic condition there is nothing you could do to prevent that occurring. You have given her a wonderful living environment. Be happy that you have done what you can for her and focus on living, not the possibility of losing her. Have fun with her.


----------



## jellybebe

em821 said:


> ^ Cute pictures!
> 
> Thanks Pond, shinymagpie and Jelly.
> 
> Update on Petunia:
> 
> Petunia had EKG and Echocardiogram yesterday. She has severe dilated cardiomyopathy (diminished contractile function of heart muscle), moderate pericardial effusion (fluid around the heart) and sustained supraventricular tachycardia (rapid heartbeat). Shes on 3 meds and will have another EKG and echocardiogram next week to evaluate response to treatment.
> 
> We learned that if Petunia responds well to the meds she can have 1~2 years of life and while being comfortable. But dilated cardiomyopathy (DCM) is not treatable and will progress to congestive heart failure despite treatment or die suddenly. Majority cases are idiopathic. Not much we can do with her condition. Her hind legs seem to function more normal now. We are told to keep her days easy and low stress so her hart doesnt need to over work and monitor her breathing. How do you give meds and exams to rabbits without stressing them? Only one run of meds (last night and this morning), Petunia is already running away from me when I approach her. They have free run of the house but every morning and night I spend hrs with my rabbits sitting/laying on the floor. She always runs toward me then sit next to me for petting/kissing/hugging. Im drowned with such a helpless feeling - there are so little that we can do. Ill cont to give her medications and unlimited love but will just have to watch her heart give up




So sorry Em. Please know that you are the best bunny mom ever and you are doing everything that you can do. Petunia is happy with you and that is the best job you can do.


----------



## em821

shinymagpie said:


> MEDS.
> crush them into something sweet - get some sort of sticky rabbit treat (we get rabbit jellies here) and wipe it on her front legs. The poor little blighter will have to lick it all off...
> Or if this doesn't work, maybe she will accept the process the usual way in a couple of days if you follow the meds with a very special treat. Rabbits do adapt to routine pretty fast.
> Whatever happens to petunia, she looks like a cuddly well loved rabbit. If she has a genetic condition there is nothing you could do to prevent that occurring. You have given her a wonderful living environment. Be happy that you have done what you can for her and focus on living, not the possibility of losing her. Have fun with her.


 
Good idea *shinymagpie*, but would it work for liquid medications? I'm not sure her meds would stay on her paw (I think her meds might run off the sides) then I won't be able to make sure she drinks the entire amount of meds. I'll ask for tablet form next week. I never heard of rabbit jellies, but I think I can powderize tablets and mush with banana! With luck she might think she's getting treats 2x a day! Thanks for the great idea!

Thanks *Jelly*! I don't think I'm a good bunny mom - as I just left them with sitter (stressed out Petunia) and went on vacation. I feel very guilty.


----------



## bellapsyd

em- i used to inject the liquid meds into a grape.....

*hugs*. i know how tough this can be.


----------



## bellapsyd

sorry i have been away!  work tires and stresses me out.   IF- great to see you back!  Jelly- how are you feeling?  Em- petunia and you are in my thoughts.


----------



## em821

Thanks Bella! They love grapes - that might work too!

Petunia took her meds without needing to be picked up tonight!!! Yay! A big success! She's laying with Oh-Oh right infront of me, not upset hiding in the far side of the house as the last few days after meds.

She was tentative at first - very delicately took a bite - then basically ate the spoon! She looked confused after finishing her "treat"!


----------



## em821

^ Oops - must have been too happy - forgot to actually say I mixed her meds with mashed banana = treat!


----------



## shinymagpie

em821 said:


> ^ Oops - must have been too happy - forgot to actually say I mixed her meds with mashed banana = treat!



Excellent! So pleased to hear this.

Momo is back. Seems she mistook Hakuto the school rabbit for a punching bag. ... oh dear.
So now Binky has two girlfriends. He's rather pleased. Kurumi pursues Momo around the room and tries to climb under her when she stops moving. For a while they were all huddled together in one of the cages today. We are keeping Momo in her own cage overnight because it is only a matter of time before she tells Kurumi to get out of her face! Or maybe she'll become a doting auntie.


----------



## jellybebe

em821 said:


> ^ Oops - must have been too happy - forgot to actually say I mixed her meds with mashed banana = treat!



Good! She's not mad at you - don't worry! 

OT - has anyone tried/heard of Brazilian/keratin protein straightening? It's not damaging on hair like Japanese ionic straightening and is meant for colour treated/processed hair, as it conditions hair too. I have a consultation for next week, but I'm just worried that it will be super expensive (starts at $250, goes up according to hair type/length/thickness). It lasts 3-5 months but I will have to use shampoo without sodium laureth sulfate (or any sodium sulfates since it pulls the straightening protein out of the hair) and I won't be able to wash, tie back or even sweat in my hair for 3 whole days. I figured that since I hurt my back and can't work out for a while anyway, now would be the time to do it. My hair is sort of weird. It's not quite straight - it sort of waves and kinks out when I don't blowdry it straight, and flat-ironing it every day definitely damages it badly, so I thought this might be a way for me to actually start liking my hair.


----------



## shinymagpie

Kurumi's debut on PF. She is the little grey one. Binky is stepping over her to get at some food. Momo is snuggled up to Kurumi. Kurumi is quite tiny, but she was closest to the camera so she looks biggest.



Then they all snuggled together. They like being together and all climb into one cage to sleep (there are 2 cages).


----------



## em821

Awwwwww! CUTE! Looks like the 3 of them have bonded with each other so well! Thanks for sharing these pics!


----------



## em821

Jelly - I know what you mean, my hair is also like how you describe yours - not exactly straight, a bit wavy and sticks out at odd places. I use flatiron a lot. Tired of fighting with my hair, 2 years ago I premed my hair to make it curly through out. Loved the result! Leting my hair have a break so stopped perming a year ago - i guess not really a break for my poor hair, since I'm back flatiron a lot or just tied up to pony tail. I have never heard or tried it - sounds interesting! 3 days part might be the hardest for me though.


----------



## omgblonde

Em - I am SO sorry to hear about Petunia, but you are a GREAT bunny mommy! Keep us updated 

Shiny - OMG SO CUTE! They look like they are getting along splendidly!


----------



## bellapsyd

jellybebe said:


> Good! She's not mad at you - don't worry!
> 
> OT - has anyone tried/heard of Brazilian/keratin protein straightening? It's not damaging on hair like Japanese ionic straightening and is meant for colour treated/processed hair, as it conditions hair too. I have a consultation for next week, but I'm just worried that it will be super expensive (starts at $250, goes up according to hair type/length/thickness). It lasts 3-5 months but I will have to use shampoo without sodium laureth sulfate (or any sodium sulfates since it pulls the straightening protein out of the hair) and I won't be able to wash, tie back or even sweat in my hair for 3 whole days. I figured that since I hurt my back and can't work out for a while anyway, now would be the time to do it. My hair is sort of weird. It's not quite straight - it sort of waves and kinks out when I don't blowdry it straight, and flat-ironing it every day definitely damages it badly, so I thought this might be a way for me to actually start liking my hair.



my hairstylist does it.  it IS pricey- however she won't touch anyone who has had colored hair in the past.  She does my extensions and I use shampoo w/o SLS also.  There is actually a great cheap brand that kate hudson endorses - it's not tested on animals!!  

I had only heard about hair straightening that IS dangerous- glad to know it is a different one!


----------



## pond23

*Em*: I wish you and Petunia all the best!  I am sending positive vibes her way! I'm so happy that you were able to mix the meds with the bananas. It's tough for me to give any medication to my bunnies also. I have to change my strategy each time.

*shinymagpie*: Looks like Binky has become quite the ladies' man! He has himself a mini harem! The pics are beyond adorable, and I hope that they all get along. Kurumi is beautiful!

*bunnymasseuse*: Love the bunny spa day pics! Sooo cute!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

pond23 said:


> *bunnymasseuse*: Love the bunny spa day pics! Sooo cute!


Thanks! I don't often get to take any because I'm so busy with bunnies... but I had my phone near me so I could snap a few.


----------



## gillianna

My two female bunnies seem to love messing up their cage.  Their hay from the litter box was always all over until I got a new litter box with a high side and double bottom.  I put newspaper on the bottom and then the top over tray with holes and put their litter in it and hay.  It seems to be working since the mother bunny can't kick it out.  But one thing I find interesting is now they are kind of building a nest like thing in their little house.  They carry the hay and rip up cardboard and make it very comfortable (for them). They have a sheepskin type fluffy blanket on top of their wooden house and they seem to love it (actually had it for two years without ripping it apart) and if I put a towel or baby blanket in the cage all they do is pee on it......  Does anyone else have bunnies that seem to like to make a nest in their house?  The one male bunny loves his blanket and toy in in house while the other male bunny will take everything out of his house.  It is funny to watch how they all do their thing a certan way.


----------



## girlvintage

havent been on chat in awhile -- i hope all the bunnies here are doing ok..

 - since i got back from my vacay things have really turned to crap, moments into my landing i found out that my ex was already dating - after 8 years with me he manages to find someone in only 2 weeks? UGH. so been dealing with all the sad news, my friends and family have surrounded me with overwhelming love and support and i've been trying to have fun as much as possible to get over my heartache.. binky has been a wonderful bun, never leaving my side when i'm home, its like he knows i'm feeling down.. i know things can only get better from here, i just hope sooner than later.


----------



## bellapsyd

^hugs.


----------



## peachiesncream

hope everyone is doing well. 

EM, really sorry to hear about Petunia. (((( you are in my prayers. 

hefner wants to wish everyone a happy halloween


----------



## girlvintage

peachiesncream said:


> hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> EM, really sorry to hear about Petunia. (((( you are in my prayers.
> 
> hefner wants to wish everyone a happy halloween



 puts a smile on my face  am still deciding what to dress binky.. hmmm.


----------



## pond23

^ *GV:* I am sending you lots of hugs and support! The bunnies have really helped me during periods of heartache or sadness during the past several years. They seem to sense when you are down or when things are off. They are a great sense of comfort. Concentrate on Binky and on all of the other good things in your life! I know it is cliche to say, but the passage of time really seems to take the edge off of hurt. Memories fade, and you feel yourself getting stronger.


----------



## pond23

*peachiesncream:* I always love seeing photos of cute little Hefner! He looks adorable in his witch's hat! I've been looking at adorable pet costumes at Target, but I haven't bought anything yet.


----------



## jellybebe

OMG that pic of Hefner is SOOOO cute! Makes me want to squeeze him! He's like a little furry pumpkin! 

GV - Sorry to hear you're sad. So many men are codependent and can't be single. Clearly he misses your relationship, otherwise he wouldn't "rebound" so quickly. Anyway, spend lots of time with Binky and your friends/family! Things will get better, and I'm sure Binky is a great source of comfort and entertainment.


----------



## caruava

Just read through the pages... *GV* so sorry to hear about your ex. Don't worry, you're going through a rough patch at the moment but I know you'll find someone who will treat you much better. In the meantime I hope you're keeping yourself entertained, going out and spending time with your gf's.

*em* and petunia all the best. Sending hugs your way.

So many cute photos but this one takes the cake! Hefner is so bloody CUTE! He looks like he's high up, such a cutie with the hat on! Actually I took a photo of shadow with a hat on too I will go find it. 

He refused to stay still though so I had to resort to holding him.


----------



## peachiesncream

haha thank you everyone! hefner actually sits through all the photos, and he always has this bug eyed look. LOVE HIM!


----------



## caruava

Here you go *peachies*... and I couldn't get him to stay still no matter how hard I tried.


----------



## peachiesncream

HAHAAHHAHHA OMGGG THAT IS SOOOOO CUTEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE! i will find hefner one for his birthday in january!! hahahhahahhah


----------



## girlvintage

*bella, pond, jelly, kav* - thank you for all the support girls! really means alot to feel all the love..  

kav - love the party hat costume!

peaches - i just noticed hef was sitting on whats looks like a pretty high ledge there, i'd have a heart attack just trying to take that shot! (whew)


----------



## girlvintage

ok.. so binky's costume isn't "quite" original?


----------



## caruava

LOL, yup I get what you mean by it's not 'original'! You managed to hide his ears pretty well though. Also good job getting him to sit still!


----------



## bellapsyd

on "set" with the girls during their halloween shots....will show the finished ones when they come!


----------



## caruava

OMG that is too cute!!!! I love the tree and the sky in the background. Can't wait to see the end results!


----------



## jellybebe

kavnadoo said:


> Here you go *peachies*... and I couldn't get him to stay still no matter how hard I tried.



Ahhh so cute!


----------



## peachiesncream

girlvintage said:


> ok.. so binky's costume isn't "quite" original?



OMG this is the cutest thing ive ever seen!!!!

yeah, it was pretty high but hefner can easily hop off cuz there are steps  in the back and in the front


----------



## pond23

^ OMG! How cute are all of these recent photos?! All of these bunnies are soooo adorable in their costumes!


----------



## savvysgirl

Good afternoon ladies! Hope everyone & their beautiful bunnies are well. All the piccie are just GOREOUS!!!! 

I'm worried about my baby, Lucas .. i think he might be deaf. He is seeing the vet this evening. Has anyone got a deaf bunny?


----------



## shinymagpie

savvysgirl said:


> Good afternoon ladies! Hope everyone & their beautiful bunnies are well. All the piccie are just GOREOUS!!!!
> 
> I'm worried about my baby, Lucas .. i think he might be deaf. He is seeing the vet this evening. Has anyone got a deaf bunny?



Haven't got a deaf bunny, (just a cute one, a belligerent smart one and a young impressionable one) but Lucas is seriously cute. How do he and the cat get on in real life? I'm just curious. 

Good luck with the vet trip.


----------



## girlvintage

*HAPPY HALLOWEEN BUNNIES AND MOMMIES!! *

i vant to dreeenk your carrot juice..





always listen to your pimp when it comes to wigs





some people call me the space cowboy.. 





the devil loves disco.


----------



## pond23

^ OMG! TOO CUTE *girlvintage*! My favorite costume is the one with the rainbow wig!


----------



## pond23

savvysgirl said:


> Good afternoon ladies! Hope everyone & their beautiful bunnies are well. All the piccie are just GOREOUS!!!!
> 
> I'm worried about my baby, Lucas .. i think he might be deaf. He is seeing the vet this evening. Has anyone got a deaf bunny?



^ Please let us know how the visit with the vet goes *savvysgirl*! I wish you and Lucas all the best!


----------



## bellapsyd

savvy- how did the vet trip go?  what's making you think he may be deaf?  maybe it is just an ear infection?

loooove the pictures GV!!


----------



## caruava

I can't decide which pic I love best!


----------



## shinymagpie

girlvintage said:


> *HAPPY HALLOWEEN BUNNIES AND MOMMIES!! *
> 
> i vant to dreeenk your carrot juice..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> always listen to your pimp when it comes to wigs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> some people call me the space cowboy..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the devil loves disco.



You have the world's most compliant bunny! Cute.


----------



## jellybebe

GV - I like the Bunnycula and the Devil Disco pics best! Adorable! I can't believe he doesn't try to rip them off!


----------



## birkinbag

Hi everyone.  Wow, long thread.  I'm about to adopt a rabbit or two.  I've been visiting with potential rabbits that I want to adopt and omg, it was such a hard decision.  I finally nailed it down to one, the first one I met that I absolutely fell in love with, but then I couldn't bear to leave him alone so then we found him a potential companion and they seem to get along really well.  It was so funny when they first met because they kept mounting one another and it looked like they were having sex, lol, even though that's not the case.  It was like I wasn't even there.  I have to wait for a little while and see if they get along so they are being watched at the foster home.  The female one is going to be tough to work with because she is so jumpy so everytime I try to pet her, she is just so jumpy or has no idea what I'm trying to do so she'll look up at my hand and try to get away.  She was a stray so I guess she isn't used to humans.  But if they are still getting along after a few days, I will have to adopt them both because I really want him to have a companion and will take whoever he chooses.  She was the only female available who wasn't part of a bonded pair.  Maybe I should've just gotten him and waited to get another one later but then they were introduced and since they were getting along so well, I couldn't bear to separate them.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ she will most likely warm up to you over time.  She may not be super cuddly, but it's ok, she'll show love in her own way.  I think you are doing a wonderful thing adopting the two of them; especially since you aren't sure of the female.  Give it some time and just think- you are giving a bunny who may never get adopted a home and a lifelong partner.  I applaud you.


----------



## Sweetpea83

Haha, cute pics!!


----------



## girlvintage

jellybebe said:


> GV - I like the Bunnycula and the Devil Disco pics best! Adorable! I can't believe he doesn't try to rip them off!



thanks all!! i was doing the costume-change quite fast so he was too stunned to rip any of them off! heehee.


----------



## girlvintage

bella - adorable avatar!!! i wish binky could've joined the shot! LOL


----------



## bellapsyd

thanks gv!!


----------



## bellapsyd

*...is it RAOK time again?? *


----------



## girlvintage

Yeah!! Raok raok raok raok raok!!!


----------



## gillianna

Birkinbag,
I think it is great that you want two bunnies.  The one bunny will come to you on her own terms.....  We took a bunny in when she was about 1 year old.  She was a outdoor bunny and was taken care of but I don't think had a lot of affection.  She is sweet and will let you pick her up and loves to lay on a blanket on your lap and be petted and will fall asleep on your lap but if she is on the floor she is the one to decide to come up to you and be petted. She is a bit on the shy side but not mean in any way.   She was pregnant when we got her (did not know this) and we have 3 of her babies.  The babies are very affectionate and will literally jump in your arms to play.  But they had lots of love and attention from day one so to me they are used to being held.  I do think the bunnies you are getting will know they have a good home and in time they will show you the love you are giving them.
Until you own a bunny you will never really realize how wonderful they are.  I wish you the best.


----------



## em821

Thanks ladies for the thoughts, vibes and prayers  they must worked! Petunia appears more like her normal self lately. Her medications and dosage seem to be right and helping her. Her breathing sound louder than used to but doesn't appear to be struggling to breath. The latest blood work showed her kidney is working well and able to handle the diuretic pill, but her calcium level is high. We are very puzzled, because she doesnt have a high calcium diet and used to be normal with her other blood-work in the past. Shell be tested again in a few weeks. Other than that, she started circling, jumping on me, running around, running on stairs, chasing Oh-Oh etc  ie all the stuff she shoudnt be doing to stress her heart! We got ~17 inches of snow last week. Petunia was looking out and almost launched her body on the door want to go outside, here're some pic of Petunia and Oh-Oh played in snow on our deck (I didn't let them out in the actual yard, doesn't want her to get too exposed)









Our back yard was winter wonderland!



GV  sorry to hear about your ex. Cuddle up with Binky - bunnies are great comfort and surround yourself with family and friends. Sending you hugs J

Savvysgirl  How was the vet trip?

Peachiesncream, Kav, GV & Bella  So many great pics ! Bunnies in costumes are so adorable!

Birkinbag  Dont worry too much about the female bunny, shell warm up to you as long as you give her time and work with her slowly. Try when petting her, extend your hand from the front of her face instead lower from the top of her head, see if that helps. One of my bunny, Petunia was very shy (which show aggression) at the shelter. I barely touched her while she was at the shelter. Within ~3 months shes running around the house, stretch herself out in the middle of the living room, demand petting and hope onto my lapetc. You are doing a great thing to give home to 2 homeless bunnies! Youll have so much joy and fun with them! Post pics when they are home!


----------



## em821

bellapsyd said:


> *...is it RAOK time again?? *


 
Yes!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

em- I was JUST thinking about you and petunia!  what gorgeous photos!  it's so funny to see those considering it was 90 degrees and sunny in los angeles this past weekend!!! 

hopefully I'll get a few more opinion on RAOK and we can begin pulling names!!!


----------



## girlvintage

em - so glad to hear petunia is doing much better! the snow bunny photos are so adorable, i love how they were so excited to run around in it!


----------



## suzie_hun

Hi everyone! This is my first post here
I actually fell in love with a bunny! There's a pet shop near my flat and for the last 2-3 weeks I've been watching a cute bunny through the shop window. Today I finally went in and asked some questions about him. I totally fell in love with him!!
But.. He is 5 months old, he won't grow bigger than his actual size. Isn't it too old? Is it better to get a bunny when it's 2-3 months old or it doesn't really matter?
He was also very shy, he barely let me pet him, sometimes he hopped to the other side of the hutch when my hand draw near him. But I guess this would change if he got used to me.


----------



## shinymagpie

suzie_hun said:


> Hi everyone! This is my first post here
> I actually fell in love with a bunny! There's a pet shop near my flat and for the last 2-3 weeks I've been watching a cute bunny through the shop window. Today I finally went in and asked some questions about him. I totally fell in love with him!!
> But.. He is 5 months old, he won't grow bigger than his actual size. Isn't it too old? Is it better to get a bunny when it's 2-3 months old or it doesn't really matter?
> He was also very shy, he barely let me pet him, sometimes he hopped to the other side of the hutch when my hand draw near him. But I guess this would change if he got used to me.



Welcome. Personally, I think he'd be one thrilled bunny to be out of that small cage and into a welcoming home. I was surprised at how nice bunnies are as pets. But do keep the electrical cables out of reach - they are a touch suicidal with the old electricity... I'd have no hesitation in taking on an older bunny.


----------



## suzie_hun

^^^ Thank you! I'm very happy to hear that! Especially that I just told my story to a friend of mine who is a bunny-lover, and her opinion was quite the opposit. She thinks it would be much harder for him to get used to me and the new place. She told me she had a bunny who she got when it was 8 months old, and it took half year for the bunny to just tolerate her and her bf.. 
I never had a bunny so I really don't know what to think  
My bf says he would tell me the same as you wrote if the bunny showed any interest. But poor bunny must have been really scared. The woman in the shop told me she was attacked by another bunny. Maybe that's the reason?


----------



## girlvintage

welcome to the forum suziehun!! 

all bunnies have diff personalities but for as long as you show them constant love and not be threatening in any way then the bun should warm up to you soon enough! my bunny thinks i'm his gf and loves to lick my cheek while i watch tv, i would never exchange that kind of love and attention for anything in the world! good luck with your new guy!!


----------



## shinymagpie

GV is right. Shower the bunny with love. Give it a nice easy to clean cage to live in. Leave the door open when you are around and the environment is safe. The bunny will come to you. Never try to lift the bunny out of the cage. As bunnies are natural gut's you can always tempt them out with a bit of food. They like having a box to creep into and peer out of too. Tickle the bunny behind the ears a lot. It will relax. When it starts to 'binky' that is leap in the ear and spin around, you will know that you have a happy bunny!


----------



## suzie_hun

Thank you girlvintage! Your bunny is soo cute!! 

Do you think it's not a good choice to get a bunny from a pet shop? My friend told me I should get one from a breeder so I know where he's from and if he inherited any kind of illnesses. I don think I care about where he's from, as long as he's THAT cute!!
And I read on every site that a bunny is not smelly at all, though my mom called our vet and asked him several questions and he said they are smelly. Honestly I can't really imagine them being smelly, they're not like a cat or sg..


----------



## suzie_hun

shinymagpie said:


> GV is right. Shower the bunny with love. Give it a nice easy to clean cage to live in. Leave the door open when you are around and the environment is safe. The bunny will come to you. Never try to lift the bunny out of the cage. As bunnies are natural gut's you can always tempt them out with a bit of food. They like having a box to creep into and peer out of too. Tickle the bunny behind the ears a lot. It will relax. When it starts to 'binky' that is leap in the ear and spin around, you will know that you have a happy bunny!



Thanks for the tips


----------



## suzie_hun

Can I ask one more thing.. I may be allergic to cats and dogs. Not sure about it, I used to live with both when I lived with my parents, but I moved and when I visit them, I always sneeze and have runny nose. I don't have these symptoms when I'm at someone else's place who has pets.
My mom reminded me that I may be allergic to cats, I totally forgot about it ush: If that's the case, do you think I'd be allergic to bunnies too??


----------



## em821

Suzie_hun  At 5 months old, the bunny can still get a bit bigger. I adopted Oh-Oh when he was ~8 months old, Allegra when she was ~3 years old, and Petunia was 6 years old when I adopted her from the shelter. From my experience, age really isnt a factor. As GV and Shiny said, give the bunny lots of love, he/she will love you back more than you can imagine; no matter what age the bunny get to know you! I actually like older bunnies, they are more calm and less destructive to your house. Bunnies are pray animals, give it plenty time, sometimes months (be patient), to develop trust to you and the new surrounding. 

As where to get a bunny? I personally would only adopt animals from shelters, not from pet stores or breeders. But if you are already in love with this bunny just try hard to commit to it, so he/she wont end up in the shelter. 

Mine runs free inside my house, theres no cage. I dont think bunnies are smelly, my house smells like fresh cut grass (from their hay) - love that smell! Bunnies are pray animals, so they keep their smell to a min as to not be traced by predator. The smelly part can be from their litter box, but change it frequently, you wont detect much smell from it. 

Bunnies are great pets, they are very different vs. having cats/dogs. Check out the house rabbit society website for lots of information too (housing, care, health...etc)! 
http://www.rabbit.org/


----------



## em821

^^My DH is very allegric to cats (nose running, eyes watering...etc) but have no problem with bunnies. The only way to tell is to spend sometime with bunnies! Can you ask your friend that if you can go over to play with the bunnies? Another thing to consider is "hay". Hay is bunnies most important food, make sure you are not allegric to hay


----------



## suzie_hun

Thank you em821!! 
Sadly my friend doesn't have a bunny at the moment, only her parents, but they live in an other city.

Honestly, I can't get that cutie out of my head! I think I'm gonna bring him home with me this week 
Hope I'll be a good mommy of him, he's gonna be the first pet that's only mine. It seems like a huge responsibility, but I'll do my best to give him everything I can


----------



## birkinbag

Thanks bella and gillianna for the encouragement.  I forgot to mention that the male is also on medical hold since he just underwent surgery to get neutered and it wasn't successful so that's why I'm still waiting to be able to adopt them.  I just can't wait until I can visit with them again and eventually be able to take them home with me.


----------



## girlvintage

suzie_hun said:


> Can I ask one more thing.. I may be allergic to cats and dogs. Not sure about it, I used to live with both when I lived with my parents, but I moved and when I visit them, I always sneeze and have runny nose. I don't have these symptoms when I'm at someone else's place who has pets.
> My mom reminded me that I may be allergic to cats, I totally forgot about it ush: If that's the case, do you think I'd be allergic to bunnies too??



a misconception about pet allergies is people are allergic to fur -- this isnt true, research shows that people are allergic to the saliva of that particular pet and when it grooms itself the saliva goes to the fur.. this is why certain breeds of dogs and cats are considered "hypo-allergenic" bec their saliva doesnt make people allergic.. 

bunnies do groom a lot, so you have to be prepared, but they are not at all smelly! if you keep their living area clean and regularly change the litterbox then you shouldn't smell a thing.

one downside though is bunnies shed fur 3-4 times a year, so if you're a neat freak and will be bothered by fur on the coach and everywhere else, then you should think about it well.. but honestly, a good furminator brush solves this.


----------



## jellybebe

em821 said:


> Thanks ladies for the thoughts, vibes and prayers  they must worked! Petunia appears more like her normal self lately. Her medications and dosage seem to be right and helping her. Her breathing sound louder than used to but doesn't appear to be struggling to breath. The latest blood work showed her kidney is working well and able to handle the diuretic pill, but her calcium level is high. We are very puzzled, because she doesnt have a high calcium diet and used to be normal with her other blood-work in the past. Shell be tested again in a few weeks. Other than that, she started circling, jumping on me, running around, running on stairs, chasing Oh-Oh etc  ie all the stuff she shoudnt be doing to stress her heart! We got ~17 inches of snow last week. Petunia was looking out and almost launched her body on the door want to go outside, here're some pic of Petunia and Oh-Oh played in snow on our deck (I didn't let them out in the actual yard, doesn't want her to get too exposed)
> 
> View attachment 926948
> 
> 
> View attachment 926949
> 
> 
> View attachment 926950
> 
> Our back yard was winter wonderland!
> View attachment 926951
> 
> 
> GV  sorry to hear about your ex. Cuddle up with Binky - bunnies are great comfort and surround yourself with family and friends. Sending you hugs J
> 
> Savvysgirl  How was the vet trip?
> 
> Peachiesncream, Kav, GV & Bella  So many great pics ! Bunnies in costumes are so adorable!
> 
> Birkinbag  Dont worry too much about the female bunny, shell warm up to you as long as you give her time and work with her slowly. Try when petting her, extend your hand from the front of her face instead lower from the top of her head, see if that helps. One of my bunny, Petunia was very shy (which show aggression) at the shelter. I barely touched her while she was at the shelter. Within ~3 months shes running around the house, stretch herself out in the middle of the living room, demand petting and hope onto my lapetc. You are doing a great thing to give home to 2 homeless bunnies! Youll have so much joy and fun with them! Post pics when they are home!



Adorable pics Em! I'm glad Petunia is doing better!


----------



## ShimmaPuff

*Princess Pet's Second Halloween Report

*Princess Pet is now an Official Neighborhood Halloween Tradition!

This was her 2nd Halloween, and we were amazed at how many kids actually remembered her from last year, and it was so much fun to watch the little wavelets of them come running into the yard and up the steps, yelling in a bazillion languages for Princess Pet!

She had a delightful time getting hugs and kisses, and a few of them even remembered her traditional Halloween exhortation to eat more candy that they, too, might grow floppy ears!

We even had one little goblin who was going from house to house with his cell phone to his ear, chatting away and not saying Trick or Treat to anyone, but when he got to our house, we were amazed when he told the person he would call them back, demanded a "Princess Pet hug"  before grabbing some candy with one hand, putting the phone back up to his ear and punching something with the other, and resuming his conversation without missing a beat!

Later in the evening, we heard one of the teens shout from several houses away, "_Yo, dawg! Go check out Princess Pet! She still be sittin' on that pillow!_"






*
*(Photo is not the actual Princess Pet, but since it is one of her batch-mates, it might as well be).
*

*


----------



## girlvintage

Binky is heavily shedding again.. i wish i could figure out how to make a sweater from all this fur.. i'd have a nice sweater business by now! LOL


----------



## shinymagpie

girlvintage said:


> Binky is heavily shedding again.. i wish i could figure out how to make a sweater from all this fur.. i'd have a nice sweater business by now! LOL



Our Binky is doing exactly the same thing. He has a big tide mark on his fur as the color is changing to his Winter coat. Just got some snaps of him and the others in the garden. Will post later.


----------



## shinymagpie

shinymagpie said:


> Our Binky is doing exactly the same thing. He has a big tide mark on his fur as the color is changing to his Winter coat. Just got some snaps of him and the others in the garden. Will post later.



Here are some shots from the outdoor enclosure which is a work in progress. They love it! Kurumi the grey one, is getting bigger. Momo and Binky are still very much in lurrrve. Momo is still much too smart to be trapped in the body of a bunny.  You can see the tide mark on Binky where his winter coat is growing through. In the garden shot, Momo was circling Binky and springing high in the air and flying past him. He was rolling around in a hole in the ground. My daughter likes the photo of Binky sucking down grass. She thinks it looks like Kav's picture of Shadow drinking through a straw. If you are new to the forum you should look for Kavnadoo's video of Shadow drinking from a straw. It's hysterical.


----------



## pond23

^ It looks like the bunnies are going to have a lot of fun in that outdoor enclosure *shinymagpie*! I wish my little ones had a backyard.


----------



## shinymagpie

Thanks. ^^ The bunnies have a great time. We watched the three of them this  morning all running around in the dirt and leaping in the air together. They just love it. Momo still thinks about nicking off and going for a walk, but she does come back - a homing rabbit. We still don't know how she escapes, or returns! We will have to do bunny cam.


----------



## suzie_hun

Hi girls! A little update.. Yesterday afternoon I brought home the bunny I wrote about. He's soo adorable! I can sit and stare at him and forget about everything else. He's very shy though, I tried to give him a piece of apple from my hand several times today. He smells it and gets frightened and jumps away. First he even got frightened when his nose hit the straw. I was a bit worried that he won't drink, but it seems like he made friends with it during the night, lol.


----------



## shinymagpie

suzie_hun said:


> Hi girls! A little update.. Yesterday afternoon I brought home the bunny I wrote about. He's soo adorable! I can sit and stare at him and forget about everything else. He's very shy though, I tried to give him a piece of apple from my hand several times today. He smells it and gets frightened and jumps away. First he even got frightened when his nose hit the straw. I was a bit worried that he won't drink, but it seems like he made friends with it during the night, lol.



Congratulations! Give it time. He will warm up to you!


----------



## bellapsyd

ok guys!  I am going to get the elfster set up for RAOK!

*please PM me your email and other info by SUNDAY NOVEMBER 22 if you want to be a part of it!*

*remember, you have to be willing to ship out of country!!


----------



## shinymagpie

bellapsyd said:


> ok guys!  I am going to get the elfster set up for RAOK!
> 
> *please PM me your email and other info by SUNDAY NOVEMBER 22 if you want to be a part of it!*
> 
> *remember, you have to be willing to ship out of country!!



Would love to know what RAOK means.... or will you have to cut off your typing hands if you disclose it.

Rabbits are OK?
Rabbits Associated OK?
Rabbits Anonymous OK?


----------



## bellapsyd

lol!

random act of kindness

we get an anonymous person (like secret santa) and we will exchange gifts!  search in the old thread for pictures- we've done it twice before!  we do it "bunny style" though


----------



## shinymagpie

Our rabbits love the rain. They can't wait to run around in it. I find this surprising.  If I had that much fur I'd want to stay dry. But maybe it is just another way of getting water into your system - lots of grooming afterwards.


----------



## TxGlam

My bunny just about refuses to eat timothy hay (she's 8) and is sadly starting to develop some problems so the vet told me to force feed her critical care (powder hay mixed with water) but it is pretty much impossible to do. She fights me and spits out anything I get in her mouth by syringe. 

What other types of hay would you all suggest? She loved alfalfa when she was little but never timothy. Is Orchard or Bermuda hay okay? I've seen those at Petsmart. 

TIA!


----------



## girlvintage

TxGlam said:


> My bunny just about refuses to eat timothy hay (she's 8) and is sadly starting to develop some problems so the vet told me to force feed her critical care (powder hay mixed with water) but it is pretty much impossible to do. She fights me and spits out anything I get in her mouth by syringe.
> 
> What other types of hay would you all suggest? She loved alfalfa when she was little but never timothy. Is Orchard or Bermuda hay okay? I've seen those at Petsmart.
> 
> TIA!



welcome to the forum txglam! my binky is just the same, he doesnt eat much hay and he only sits on it, plays toss-the-hay and uses it as litter. i used to give him berbuda when he was a baby and he used to eat it up, until it was too hard to find.. so i now give him leafy veggies to make up for it.. but i suggest to always have hay in his cage no matter what.. usually tough love is the only way to go, bec when there is nothing left to eat in his cage the bun will usually go for whats left which is hay.. good luck!


----------



## TxGlam

girlvintage said:


> welcome to the forum txglam! my binky is just the same, he doesnt eat much hay and he only sits on it, plays toss-the-hay and uses it as litter. i used to give him berbuda when he was a baby and he used to eat it up, until it was too hard to find.. so i now give him leafy veggies to make up for it.. but i suggest to always have hay in his cage no matter what.. usually tough love is the only way to go, bec when there is nothing left to eat in his cage the bun will usually go for whats left which is hay.. good luck!


Thx Vintage, I am in love with the avatar pic of your bunny , so ADORABLE! 

She always has plenty of fresh hay along w veggies but refuses to eat the hay...if anything she just pushes it aside. Another problem is that she has her own bedroom and if there is nothing else to eat, she tears up carpet and eats it! Well, she really eats carpet all the time, not sure why she is doing it so much lately...
This is one of the major problems we are having right now and it's causing her to get sick  I'm planning on going to Petsmart tomorrow and will buy every type of hay there is, cube or bale, and see what works. I just want to make sure that orchard or bermuda is bad for older bunnies like alfalfa is? I even thought about buying fresh hay from a farm somewhere but I don't know if that's a good idea or not. 
I wish she wasn't so darn stubborn, lol.


----------



## bellapsyd

TxGlam said:


> My bunny just about refuses to eat timothy hay (she's 8) and is sadly starting to develop some problems so the vet told me to force feed her critical care (powder hay mixed with water) but it is pretty much impossible to do. She fights me and spits out anything I get in her mouth by syringe.
> 
> What other types of hay would you all suggest? She loved alfalfa when she was little but never timothy. Is Orchard or Bermuda hay okay? I've seen those at Petsmart.
> 
> TIA!



also try oat hay- my shelter says it is perferred.  orchard is good too.  mix up the critical care with pumpkin (not pie filling, natural pumpkin) and hey will usually eat it out of the bowl itself. pumpkin offers them lots of nutrients as well and is not a treat (although they think it is!)


----------



## girlvintage

^ thanks glam! 

oh dear, carpet fiber is NOT the good fiber for bunnies! LOL!! always fill up her bedroom space with good treats and toys so that she doesnt get bored and resort to munching on floor treatments, every bunny will try and test you with how much they can get away with without thinking if its actually harmful for them, so more distraction equals less harmful stuff to get to..

i'm pretty sure bermuda is ok, bec alfalfa is loaded with calories thats why its bad for adults..


----------



## em821

TxGlam said:


> She always has plenty of fresh hay along w veggies but refuses to eat the hay...if anything she just pushes it aside. Another problem is that she has her own bedroom and if there is nothing else to eat, she tears up carpet and eats it! Well, she really eats carpet all the time, not sure why she is doing it so much lately...
> This is one of the major problems we are having right now and it's causing her to get sick  I'm planning on going to Petsmart tomorrow and will buy every type of hay there is, cube or bale, and see what works. I just want to make sure that orchard or bermuda is bad for older bunnies like alfalfa is? I even thought about buying fresh hay from a farm somewhere but I don't know if that's a good idea or not.
> I wish she wasn't so darn stubborn, lol.



orchard hay is good and ok for bunnies. 

Farm hay often is better then hay from petsmart. Farm hay = more fresh, which is tasty! If u have been buying hay from petsmart, this can be why she's not liking hey. I order hay from "oxbow:" http://www.oxbowanimalhealth.com/
The hay from them are so fresh, smell wonderful! I feed my bunnies timothy hay cack, timothy, orchard and oat hay (all from oxbow). They especially love the oat hay! All can be feed unlimited. Call them to order bulk or large quantity.  

I think bermuda is a mix with alfalfa - I'm not 100% sure about it, I'm really sleepy now, I'll try to look it up tomorrow and post! But in the meantime, maybe not giving bermuda hay!


----------



## TxGlam

bellapsyd said:


> also try oat hay- my shelter says it is perferred.  orchard is good too.  mix up the critical care with pumpkin (not pie filling, natural pumpkin) and hey will usually eat it out of the bowl itself. pumpkin offers them lots of nutrients as well and is not a treat (although they think it is!)



ooh pumpkin, I will definitely have to try that tomorrow, thanks!!

question- do you mean canned natural/organic pumpkin or buy an actual pumpkin and puree it?


----------



## TxGlam

thanks ladies! I bought oxbow orchard today, the kaytee timothy cubes and one of those timothy edible bowls and she could care LESS! She was more interested in the plastic wrap than anything, go figure. I will look into ordering straight from oxbow. 

I just don't understand what she has against hay. When she was younger she loved hay but the last couple of years she really hasn't had any interest in eating it. Not good, at all...


----------



## em821

^ If she has too much veggies or pellets, she's not going to eat much hay. Try cut back on veggies and pellets. Also try tickle/annoy her with the new hay so she'll take some bits, then she might decide she likes it after she tried! Bunnies are stubborn - don't wait for her to try new thing - force her to try hay in a fun playful way!

Critical care is one of the hardest thing to feed. you can also try mix it with baby food and water/fruit juice to keep her interested! Watch the sugar, which cause problem too!


----------



## em821

TxGlam said:


> ooh pumpkin, I will definitely have to try that tomorrow, thanks!!
> 
> question- do you mean canned natural/organic pumpkin or buy an actual pumpkin and puree it?



Can pumpkin (not pie filling) is ok to use straight out of the can! I have never tried raw pumpkin, but pretty sure baked pie pumpkin then mush it yourself will be ok too!


----------



## bnjj

I love reading this thread.  Bunnies are so darn cute.  

suzie_hun, I hope you will post a picture of the new addition to your family.


----------



## bellapsyd

em!  how's petunia??


reminder: PM me about RAOK!


----------



## em821

bellapsyd said:


> em! how's petunia??
> 
> 
> reminder: PM me about RAOK!


 
An update on Petunia:
Petunia's doing ok. Most of the time she's like how she always been (eating, playing...etc), but I feel she's distant herself - she would hop away and lay down at a different part of the house - which she didn't use to do that, but still very cuddly when she wants too. Chasing Oh-Oh around and beging for food are still high on her list of things to do  She's still loving her medication/furit mush, but she's becoming picky and only wants very very tasty fruit (banana & apple)! She's breathing louder and sometimes her nose-wigglings are too dramatic (maybe a sign of struggle to take in more oxygen) but are mostly momentary so far. I'm very puzzled by the loud noise her belly makes (really loud gargling sound) - not sure what that means! I need to take her in for blood work early December. 

When is the exchange for RAOK going to be? After christmas like last time? I'll pm you later!


----------



## shinymagpie

em821 said:


> An update on Petunia:
> Petunia's doing ok. Most of the time she's like how she always been (eating, playing...etc), but I feel she's distant herself - she would hop away and lay down at a different part of the house - which she didn't use to do that, but still very cuddly when she wants too. Chasing Oh-Oh around and beging for food are still high on her list of things to do  She's still loving her medication/furit mush, but she's becoming picky and only wants very very tasty fruit (banana & apple)! She's breathing louder and sometimes her nose-wigglings are too dramatic (maybe a sign of struggle to take in more oxygen) but are mostly momentary so far. I'm very puzzled by the loud noise her belly makes (really loud gargling sound) - not sure what that means! I need to take her in for blood work early December.
> 
> When is the exchange for RAOK going to be? After christmas like last time? I'll pm you later!



Thanks for the update on Petunia. Take care.


----------



## TxGlam

em821 said:


> Can pumpkin (not pie filling) is ok to use straight out of the can! I have never tried raw pumpkin, but pretty sure baked pie pumpkin then mush it yourself will be ok too!



She did not like pumpkin AT ALL! With or without critical care mixed in, she did not like the smell of it. GRR! I bought the organic kind.

Any other suggestions? Thx!


----------



## bellapsyd

what flavor critical care are you using? original or apple banana?


----------



## em821

TxGlam said:


> She did not like pumpkin AT ALL! With or without critical care mixed in, she did not like the smell of it. GRR! I bought the organic kind.
> 
> Any other suggestions? Thx!


 
Mine only eats Libby's can pumpkin, no other brand! But if your bunny doesn't like the smell of pumpkin, then a different brand won't help. 

Try store bought baby food or you can make your own fruit mash (banana, apple, pear, strawberry, ...etc) - that is what I do to mix with my bunny's medications. Pick base on the fruits she likes, give her just the mush first. Then add critical care to it. Mix with either water or furit juice until you have the right consistancy. Make the mush dry if she'll eat on her own, make it soft/running if syringe feed. 

Just to add, Petunia would not eat out of a syringe, but the same thing on a tiny plate or a spoon she'll eat up happily! Find out if she has problem with syringe by just giving her water in syringe - see if she drinks from it!


----------



## jellybebe

em821 said:


> orchard hay is good and ok for bunnies.
> 
> Farm hay often is better then hay from petsmart. Farm hay = more fresh, which is tasty! If u have been buying hay from petsmart, this can be why she's not liking hey. I order hay from "oxbow:" http://www.oxbowanimalhealth.com/
> The hay from them are so fresh, smell wonderful! I feed my bunnies timothy hay cack, timothy, orchard and oat hay (all from oxbow). They especially love the oat hay! All can be feed unlimited. Call them to order bulk or large quantity.
> 
> I think bermuda is a mix with alfalfa - I'm not 100% sure about it, I'm really sleepy now, I'll try to look it up tomorrow and post! But in the meantime, maybe not giving bermuda hay!



I agree about the farm hay. Is there anywhere you can get some? My bunny refused to eat store-bought hay after a while, but he's happy to eat farm hay. I put it in his litterbox.


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> em! how's petunia??
> 
> 
> reminder: PM me about RAOK!


 

Bella are you doing ok? Saw your post. Sounds like my attacks.  I  hope they investigate this for you.    I have been back in hospital again.  I have been following my lowfat diet after my GB removal but started getting horrible gallbladder attacks again without a gallbladder. This was even more severe. I was in er and my alt ast liver enzymes went to 387 and 350 about 8x  upper limit of normal and elevated Tbili.   I find I  now have sphincter of oddi dysfunction.  Its a problem with spasming in the bile duct that backs up bile in your bloodstream. Thats why my gallbladder went bad.  I am going to a specialist in SC Dec 21st to get ercp and help manage this since it usually leads to chronic pancreatitis.  

Is there a raok going on?


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> Binky is heavily shedding again.. i wish i could figure out how to make a sweater from all this fur.. i'd have a nice sweater business by now! LOL


 

Luigi is shedding again also must be the time of year again.


----------



## ItalianFashion

double post


----------



## ItalianFashion

shinymagpie said:


> View attachment 929175
> View attachment 929174
> View attachment 929176
> View attachment 929173
> View attachment 929172
> 
> 
> Here are some shots from the outdoor enclosure which is a work in progress. They love it! Kurumi the grey one, is getting bigger. Momo and Binky are still very much in lurrrve. Momo is still much too smart to be trapped in the body of a bunny. You can see the tide mark on Binky where his winter coat is growing through. In the garden shot, Momo was circling Binky and springing high in the air and flying past him. He was rolling around in a hole in the ground. My daughter likes the photo of Binky sucking down grass. She thinks it looks like Kav's picture of Shadow drinking through a straw. If you are new to the forum you should look for Kavnadoo's video of Shadow drinking from a straw. It's hysterical.


 

That enclosure looks like heaven for any bunny! All kinds of fun things to get into.


----------



## ItalianFashion

em821 said:


> Back from the vet. Petunia has dilated cardiomyopathy. She had xray which showed her heart has been greatly enlarged. We scheduled her to see a heart specialist to get ultra sound and EKG then her vet can decide on best treatment. Her leg condition not likely to be reversed, damage is done. But there are meds to help with heart problem, even though it's mostly used for cats and dogs not much data for long term use in rabbits. Please keep her your thoughts


 

I am so sorry about petunia.  I hope she can be kept comfortable with this problem.  How is she now?


----------



## bellapsyd

IF!  so great to see you posting!!!!  I am so sorry things have been so awful for you lately!!!  Is Luigi comforting you??


My two have suddenly decided to start eating the painted woodwork/moulding in my apt- any idea why the sudden interest and how to stop it?  wakes me up all night and I worry about damage to them and the apt!!!  bad tasting sprays apparently DON'T taste bad to them!


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> IF! so great to see you posting!!!! I am so sorry things have been so awful for you lately!!! Is Luigi comforting you??
> 
> 
> My two have suddenly decided to start eating the painted woodwork/moulding in my apt- any idea why the sudden interest and how to stop it? wakes me up all night and I worry about damage to them and the apt!!! bad tasting sprays apparently DON'T taste bad to them!


 

Thanks Bella,  I am having the same problem with luigi.  He has ate the baseboards and molding around the door and the cabinet in the bathroom. I am going to have to pay for both I am sure.  I have found these and stick them on the edges of things he chews. They are meant to be for the tub. Here is what they look like.  I buy a pack of 10 from target for like 3.00 and stick them on the edge of the door and places he eats and he will not bother them.  They are just like thick long stickers.  

Such bad bunnies our apartments must be like one great big wood chew to them.

http://venturi.amazonwebstore.com/7.5-Non-Slip-Safety-Treads/M/B001BVMRUS.htm


----------



## em821

IF! So good to see your posts! So sorry about all you are through! Petunia is mostly ok, but she has moments that gets me really worried loud breathing sonund, I just hope she has more live in her for us to be together!   

Bella: I have no suggestion for base board, Oh-Oh loved it too when I lived in my apartment. My house now has very smoth baseboard! I patched up before move out, but eating paint is not a good thing


----------



## shinymagpie

ItalianFashion said:


> Thanks Bella,  I am having the same problem with luigi.  He has ate the baseboards and molding around the door and the cabinet in the bathroom. I am going to have to pay for both I am sure.  I have found these and stick them on the edges of things he chews. They are meant to be for the tub. Here is what they look like.  I buy a pack of 10 from target for like 3.00 and stick them on the edge of the door and places he eats and he will not bother them.  They are just like thick long stickers.
> 
> Such bad bunnies our apartments must be like one great big wood chew to them.
> 
> http://venturi.amazonwebstore.com/7.5-Non-Slip-Safety-Treads/M/B001BVMRUS.htm



Hi.

I tried every animal spray to stop chewing. All our cables have been moved up or encased in plastic tubes and checked regularly. One good bite on a cable and our house could go up including the neighbors houses.

I didn't try chili though. I have sometimes thought of dropping a small bit of chili and seeing what happens, but I don't know how to take the heat off if the bunny is upset by it. Maybe a weak mix of chili spray would do it. 

I also tried anti- nail biting mix. No effect.

Right now Bunnies are outside in bunny world and Binky is sitting between his two girls alternately grooming each of them. Momo is most concerned with the inner ears of both her colleagues  Yeuuuchh!!!


----------



## gillianna

My friend has one big bunny who is free in the house most of the time.  He has taken to eating the baseboard around her bedroom door.....the one area of the house he does it to.
She bought the plastic glue on strip that you put under the kitchen cabinets and put it on the baseboard area---he stopped biting the wood so it worked pretty well for her.  My bunnies (4) do not bite wood at all but one has taken to thinking biting under the wicker chair is the best fun ever.....the other found a way to get stuck under the leather of the couch  bottom where the lazy boy feet  pop up----so they do get in trouble if they can.

The 2 girl bunnies are shedding and my son flipped out this morning saying the mom bunny had something in her mouth and could not get it out....turned out she was making a nest in her house with the extra fur and wow did they have a lot of it in there.  I just cleaned the inside of her house 3 days ago and nothing was there.  She has a sheepskin blanket on the bottom of her house and a sheepskin dog bed on the outside and seems to love them.  All bunnies got new dog beds this week and spend so much time laying in them. Maybe with the colder weather they feel warmer.  They are inside bunnies but I guess they feel more secure in snuggling against something.  It is so funny to watch them.  They still bring their baby stuffed bunny toys to the water dish and litter box and sometimes push it inside the holes to their wooden houses......I need to video tape them.


----------



## shinymagpie

gillianna said:


> My friend has one big bunny who is free in the house most of the time.  He has taken to eating the baseboard around her bedroom door.....the one area of the house he does it to.
> She bought the plastic glue on strip that you put under the kitchen cabinets and put it on the baseboard area---he stopped biting the wood so it worked pretty well for her.  My bunnies (4) do not bite wood at all but one has taken to thinking biting under the wicker chair is the best fun ever.....the other found a way to get stuck under the leather of the couch  bottom where the lazy boy feet  pop up----so they do get in trouble if they can.
> 
> The 2 girl bunnies are shedding and my son flipped out this morning saying the mom bunny had something in her mouth and could not get it out....turned out she was making a nest in her house with the extra fur and wow did they have a lot of it in there.  I just cleaned the inside of her house 3 days ago and nothing was there.  She has a sheepskin blanket on the bottom of her house and a sheepskin dog bed on the outside and seems to love them.  All bunnies got new dog beds this week and spend so much time laying in them. Maybe with the colder weather they feel warmer.  They are inside bunnies but I guess they feel more secure in snuggling against something.  It is so funny to watch them.  They still bring their baby stuffed bunny toys to the water dish and litter box and sometimes push it inside the holes to their wooden houses......I need to video tape them.



Please do that. It would be fun to watch them. Ours throw things around but don't carry. 

Italian Fashion. Nice to see you back! Hope you and Luigi are doing well.


----------



## bellapsyd

gilliana- please post a video!


----------



## TxGlam

Thanks em, I will give the fruit mash a shot tomorrow. She is doing much better so hopefully she won't need critical care for too long, although it is good for her since she eats no hay.


----------



## TxGlam

bellapsyd said:


> what flavor critical care are you using? original or apple banana?



original.....i didnt know they made different flavors. Can I only buy CC from the Vet?


----------



## bellapsyd

^ for the most part yes, but i think some websites (maybe oxbow?) carry it as well.


----------



## em821

^oxbow used to be the only source for critical care - because oxbow require professional supervision (vet) for the use of critical care and would only sale to vets. U can ask ur vet to order the apple-banana flavor critical care for u!  

just want to add that Oxbow has changed, sometimes last year, they no longer sale their products directly, all are through 3 party retailers now. Oxbow has been taking my order on phone, when I order "bulk" that the 3rd party retail can't fill (larger quantity still not available widely). 

That said, u might want to check those 3rd party retails - to see if they can sale critical care now that Oxbow doesn't have exclusive control over this line of product! 

Glad to hear ur bunny is doing better!


----------



## shinymagpie

Bunny observation here. Our bunnies have a large enclosure outside these days. They have full shelter and a choice of aspects. They can sit in their large bucket apartment on a grass mat, on the ground, on a huge pile of timothy grass which is constantly topped up, or on a large wooden board with slats. They always seem to prefer the wooden board & they loaf around on it, sit on it for group preening etc. They must like the surface of it, but it is the only wooden object that they don't destroy. They are also enjoying running around the garden during their free range time, and loafing about in the late autumn sun.

Their faces are changing. Kurumi was grey and is going brown and Momo was brown and is going grey. Must be the winter coats.

Right now, there is a late night group preening session going on, on the wooden board of course!


----------



## ItalianFashion

gillianna said:


> My friend has one big bunny who is free in the house most of the time. He has taken to eating the baseboard around her bedroom door.....the one area of the house he does it to.
> She bought the plastic glue on strip that you put under the kitchen cabinets and put it on the baseboard area---he stopped biting the wood so it worked pretty well for her. My bunnies (4) do not bite wood at all but one has taken to thinking biting under the wicker chair is the best fun ever.....the other found a way to get stuck under the leather of the couch bottom where the lazy boy feet pop up----so they do get in trouble if they can.
> 
> The 2 girl bunnies are shedding and my son flipped out this morning saying the mom bunny had something in her mouth and could not get it out....turned out she was making a nest in her house with the extra fur and wow did they have a lot of it in there. I just cleaned the inside of her house 3 days ago and nothing was there. She has a sheepskin blanket on the bottom of her house and a sheepskin dog bed on the outside and seems to love them. All bunnies got new dog beds this week and spend so much time laying in them. Maybe with the colder weather they feel warmer. They are inside bunnies but I guess they feel more secure in snuggling against something. It is so funny to watch them. They still bring their baby stuffed bunny toys to the water dish and litter box and sometimes push it inside the holes to their wooden houses......I need to video tape them.


 

You are so lucky they sleep on the beds instead of ripping them to pieces.  Luigi liked laying on his but he tore it apart really fast.


----------



## skyqueen

ItalianFashion said:


> You are so lucky they sleep on the beds instead of ripping them to pieces. Luigi liked laying on his but he tore it apart really fast.


 I thought that was Luigi...how are you IF?


----------



## shinymagpie

Bunnies in the garden. 3 all together, Momo on the alert.


----------



## shinymagpie

Darling Daughter MK1 just found this. Enjoy.
http://www.disapprovingrabbits.com/search?updated-max=2009-11-19T00%3A08%3A00-06%3A00


----------



## girlvintage

shinymagpie said:


> Darling Daughter MK1 just found this. Enjoy.
> http://www.disapprovingrabbits.com/search?updated-max=2009-11-19T00%3A08%3A00-06%3A00



oh i've been a fan of this site for awhile now! in fact, you can submit your own grumpy bunny photos and i did -- binky's photo was posted in one of the pages! LOL


----------



## omgblonde

Hola! I have been so mia lately but I am backkkk! Hope everyone & all the bunnies are doing well! x


----------



## ItalianFashion

skyqueen said:


> I thought that was Luigi...how are you IF?


 

Hi! I have not talked to you in a while. I am doing ok hanging in there trying to deal with this medical issue until I see a specialist in SC next month.  Luigi and I went home to NC this week to visit.  The first thing he did was chase the cats. I could tell he missed them.  Its weird how they can remember everything. He still has the same favorite places to lay down and hide . How have you been doing?


----------



## ItalianFashion

shinymagpie said:


> Bunnies in the garden. 3 all together, Momo on the alert.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 948118


 

Such an adorable picture.  I bet they love it out there!


----------



## ROMAAMOR

Our bunny Galileo


----------



## bellapsyd

omg!  so cute!!!


----------



## girlvintage

aw!!! hello little galileo!!


----------



## shinymagpie

Gallileo is very cute! 
IF - Bunnies do love being out in the garden. They got out again yesterday. We had wild animals for 1 hour. Fortunately the neighbors didn't freak - one of them came out with some spinach to help catch them! DH was very pleased with his rabbit thwarting rebuild this morning. No escapees this time.


----------



## omgblonde

Awwww Galileo is adorable! What a little cutie!


----------



## girlvintage

i just received my elfster draw for the new raok! yipee!


----------



## girlvintage

woah, can you guys believe the bag giveaway this time?? i thought i was hallucinating! 

i would never be able to afford a birkin so i do pray i win this time!!


----------



## bellapsyd

got my elfster draw as well!!


----------



## em821

I got my elfster draw too!

Petunia has been having "horrible" potty problems lately - on carpet at the area I sit! Not other places! So I don't think she lost control. I have white carpet! Just within the last few hrs I cleaned pee off carpet 3x!!! And it's going everyday! Off to get more papper towel tomorrow!


----------



## sab_angel

Aww i love looking at this thread, Ive had a bunny for over a year now, and I love him so! Everyone's bunnies r so cute!!


----------



## em821

^Sab_angel - Please post pic of ur bunny!

I have 4 bunnies at my house now! Just added two foster bunnies today!


----------



## shinymagpie

Yes! More bunnies please.


----------



## girlvintage

em - oh dear! sorry to hear about your carpet mishaps! could it be bec of the two new comers? 

     - pls do post photos of the new buns!! 

sab angel - pls post your bunny pics as well!! 

i'm FINALLY feeling the holidays.. sending xmas cheer and warm nose nudges to all!!


----------



## em821

^Petunia started before the foster bunnies arrived, hum... Maybe she read my email and knew I was thinking about fostering!  

Anyone know how to post pic from iPhone? I'm not closeby a computer now


----------



## ItalianFashion

em821 said:


> I got my elfster draw too!
> 
> Petunia has been having "horrible" potty problems lately - on carpet at the area I sit! Not other places! So I don't think she lost control. I have white carpet! Just within the last few hrs I cleaned pee off carpet 3x!!! And it's going everyday! Off to get more papper towel tomorrow!


 

Strange you may have to put something down in that area in case it keeps happening. I cannot wait to see the new bunnies!


----------



## birkinbag

guys, please help me out here.  i'm trying to figure out what my rabbit did today.  i was trying to take pictures of him and really wish i would've gotten this on video but i was too concerned b/c i had no idea what he was doing as it was his first time.  he was lying under my bed just chilling like he normally does and looked really relax.  then all of a sudden i heard this loud noise and it looked like he was hiccuping and it sounded like he was hiccuping too.  i went to look it up but i'm not sure now b/c at least the youtube video i saw, they weren't making any noise.  his body was twitching and the sound coming out was this loud, high squeak noise that sounded like a hiccup and it came at intervals and i mean it was loud for a rabbit but then he seems to do everything pretty loudly.  and i saw another youtube video where a rabbit was snoring and it sounded more like that.  but i couldn't tell if he was sleeping or not b/c it wasn't that long.  i've been able to figure out all of the other noises he makes so far but i can't quite pinpoint this one.  any ideas guys?


----------



## shinymagpie

Lovely sunny early winter's afternoon here. Perfect timing for chilling out on the duckboard.


----------



## em821

IF - I would put something down but the area is  infront of my couch but in the middle of the living room! I always sit there to pet them - I think Petunia's trying to mark me. She seem to be getting a little better now. 

birkinbag - I have no idea what the loud noise mean. As far as I know rabibits don't hiccup. Is he eating/pooing normal? My bunnies would snore but not very loud. Petunia's belly makes loud noise, first it was only when she drinks, now I hear it when she's just next to me. Maybe call your vet to ask?!? Would love to know what you find out about it! 

Shiny - So cute, love cuddling pic! So jealous of the weather! It's been snowing for last couple of days and supposed to con't for a few more days! It was down to 9 deg F this morning! 

Here are a couple of pic of the foster bunnies: Ellice (one ear up one ear down) and Evangeline (lop, smaller)!
They are sisters, born at the CO-HRS June/2007. They are so sweet and very good with litter box! I can't believe they have been at the shelter for so long!


----------



## jellybebe

Yay for new foster bunnies Em! I would love to foster some new bunnies. Sorry to hear that Petunia is using your carpet as her toilet! 

Will go through the thread and respond later, when I'm done exams!


----------



## em821

^good luck on your exams jelly!!!


----------



## girlvintage

em - the new buns are adorable!! are they a bonded pair?

shiny - i wish i had a dock too, all i have is a 29th floor balcony and i'm too afraid to let binky hang there 

jelly - good luck with exams!!!

here are a few recent pics of binky..

first was snuggle time with me, endless bunny kisses!! 

.. and second was when he was being a brat and refused to get off the bed when i was rushing out..


----------



## em821

^Yep, they are sisters and are bonded to each other! Ah! Binky is too cute - I love the snuggling one - so sweet!


----------



## em821

Ellice and Evangeline are holding their paws together!

excuse the messy background! I have not finished bunny proof this bedroom -and Evangeline loves to check out everywhere. I'm just following her and placing random objects to block. She has gotten throught the bunny-barrier a few times already!


----------



## shinymagpie

New photos are just too cute.
GV - Your Binky is such a smoocher.
EM - those two are an amazing pair. Stunning color.

Any other bunny photos around...? My kids adore seeing the bunnies. Please post some more.


----------



## nauticalstar

I have some pictures of my sister's bunny, Jack. I picked him up for her and kept him a few days. He's grown so much since the summer, but I thought I'd post some of his baby pics to share 

The first pic is a closeup- he's a lionhead and he has an awesome little mustache 

In the second one, We built him a cage with those wire shelf sets, but he was so small when we first got him that he could walk through them! So the first morning we got up and he wasn't in his cage! But we had draped a towel over one end and we found him cozied up on the towel!

In the third pic, he's meeting my bird Beaker. Beeks was fascinated by him. After I took this pic, Jack reached forward and sniffed Beaker, and Beeks preened Jack's whiskers. It was so adorable!


----------



## girlvintage

^ aw jack is so cute!!! i love the third pick with beeker, i just love how animals are fascinated with each other and become good friends!


----------



## bellapsyd

hi everyone!  sorry i've been MIA- my brother was here for a week visiting and just left an  hour ago.  I have a lot of catching up to do (and phone calls to return!).

random question: what do you/have you done when you have been single, live alone, new area/ no friends (work consumes your life!)?  I know there are a few threads on this currently, but I felt like posting here instead.  I'm really struggling with feeling sad and lonely lately.  I guess I just feel very alone.


----------



## girlvintage

^ dear bella.. its great that you posted here, you are in fact amongst friends!  i also have been feeling very alone since my breakup after 8 years with the same guy, and to tell you honestly this thread has helped put a smile back on my face.. its been 4 months since and i've, as much as i can, surrounded myself with friends and family, but when i find myself alone in my place i snuggle with binky.. i've found enormous comfort in a sweet little bunny who everyday wakes up waiting to love me! dont worry my dear, feeling alone is normal and human, specially during the holidays.. when you do, just count your blessings and remember those who are far less fortunate than all of us on this thread.. immerse yourself in the things you love to do and dont forget to pamper your soul. 

PM me if you want to chat some more! 

M.


----------



## em821

Nuticalstar - Ah! Jack and Beaker are so cute! I really wish my bird can be that nice to my bunnies! Ollie would sweep over the bunnies and brush her wing against them! Ollie also hiss at the bunnies all the time!

Bella - I'm so sorry to hear that! I've moved far a couple of times (Taiwan to US, DE to CO) and I know how hard it is. I think GV said all! We are thinking of you! Are you going home for Christmas?

Ok can you ladies please take a look of Ellice's right eye. I hope this pic shows what I mean. Rabbit's eyes don't show the white part. But her's is showing and it's "red" (not white). She has a slight head-tilt with the right side pointing down, so slight it's barely noticeable. Is this kind eye normal for bunny with head-tilt and I'm just freaking out over nothing? She's eating/playing/pooping...etc. She lets me pet and touch her cheek with no problem. 

I'm taking Oh-Oh and Petunia for their yearly check-up and blood-work this Saturday. So Ellice will be coming alone to get look at. What you think of her eye? Any of you ever seen this?


----------



## shinymagpie

bellapsyd said:


> hi everyone!  sorry i've been MIA- my brother was here for a week visiting and just left an  hour ago.  I have a lot of catching up to do (and phone calls to return!).
> 
> random question: what do you/have you done when you have been single, live alone, new area/ no friends (work consumes your life!)?  I know there are a few threads on this currently, but I felt like posting here instead.  I'm really struggling with feeling sad and lonely lately.  I guess I just feel very alone.



Agreed with wise advise from GV and EM. 

Keep yourself open to new things. If you are feeling down, you can easily build a wall that is hard for you to climb over or for others to climb over too. Sometimes, we build a wall that is invisible and we or others don't even know it is there. If you have built a wall, smash it down.

Find a way to be with other people. If your work is draining (even though you probably really want to love your job), do something just because it is fun. Do it for no reason other than because it is something you like. For example, I have never met anyone who hates doing a salsa dance class because it's hard to do, it's energetic and all the right and left brain coordination needed makes your brain tired but happy. This will help you sleep better. 

And cuddle the bunnies. 

Even when you are feeling down, smile as you pass people. It does work. People will smile back, endorphins get released etc...  

If you have stairs in your building, do a walk up or down them - about 3 floors will do it. It will also trigger an endorphin release, which will give you enough zest to pick yourself up a bit. 

You probably studied all this stuff. But sometimes hearing it from outside is also useful.

Take care.


----------



## bellapsyd

thank you - you ladies are all so amazing   sometimes things just get rough...


----------



## girlvintage

bella - sending some warm bunny kisses and nose nudges from binky!

em - that eye does look worrying, do let us know what the vet says! 

my mom is in town for the holidays and binky has taken to her, he hops to the living room whenever she's there and stretches out by her feet and allows her to smoosh-up his fur endlessly like she would a dog.. she is still so amazed at how a bunny can be so affectionate and "dog-like", i just smile proudly of course!


----------



## em821

Yesterday I brought the bunnies to the shelter manager for her to look at Ellice's eye. She thought it could be pink eye - Ellice got a dose of antibiotic ointment immediately. The bunnies stayed at shelter overnight and Ellice was checked by the vet today. He was a bit unsure what it could be, but thought it most likely some kind allergic reaction (but only 1 eye-which is strange).  

The bunnies are back at my house now. Ellice needs an eye drop & eye ointment 2x a day. Lots bunny medications to give!


----------



## em821

GV- yay for binky leaving good bunny impression! binky is like Oh-Oh - loves everyone and so relaxed!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

i didn't know bunnies got pink eye!  learn something new everyday...


----------



## em821

Just got back from the vet with Ellice. Her eye looked so much better this morning but when I came home it looked horrible! The front was so swellen! The vet did cotton swap and saw lots of bacteria. They are being drive around the last 3 days - poor bunny


----------



## shinymagpie

MoMo's tunnelling! Will post pictures later.


----------



## bellapsyd

oh no em!!! i hope she's ok


----------



## omgblonde

Awwww all the new bunny pictures are so cute! I need to post some new ones of Honey!

I hope her eye clears up soon Em!


----------



## Pieceratops

Hi everyone! I've never posted here before, you all have such adorable bunnies!! 
This is mine, his name is Rumble  He's a lionhead rabbit and I love him to death.





And Em821, I hope your bunny feels better!!


----------



## shinymagpie

Hi Pieceratops. Seriously cute little guy you got there.
Em poor little Ellise. How is she going?


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> em - the new buns are adorable!! are they a bonded pair?
> 
> shiny - i wish i had a dock too, all i have is a 29th floor balcony and i'm too afraid to let binky hang there
> 
> jelly - good luck with exams!!!
> 
> here are a few recent pics of binky..
> 
> first was snuggle time with me, endless bunny kisses!!
> 
> .. and second was when he was being a brat and refused to get off the bed when i was rushing out..


 

How adorable! He is so sweet cuddling and giving kisses. 



em821 said:


> Ellice and Evangeline are holding their paws together!
> 
> excuse the messy background! I have not finished bunny proof this bedroom -and Evangeline loves to check out everywhere. I'm just following her and placing random objects to block. She has gotten throught the bunny-barrier a few times already!


 
I think you found luigis family em  They seem to look like.  Very cute bunnies. Is evangiline a lot bigger? 



bellapsyd said:


> hi everyone! sorry i've been MIA- my brother was here for a week visiting and just left an hour ago. I have a lot of catching up to do (and phone calls to return!).
> 
> random question: what do you/have you done when you have been single, live alone, new area/ no friends (work consumes your life!)? I know there are a few threads on this currently, but I felt like posting here instead. I'm really struggling with feeling sad and lonely lately. I guess I just feel very alone.


 
Have you met anyone to go out with at work if even to lunch? I am sorry you feel so alone. I feel that way here but talking online helps and I try to go out and do things bymyself as well to feel less lonely and keep busy.



em821 said:


> Just got back from the vet with Ellice. Her eye looked so much better this morning but when I came home it looked horrible! The front was so swellen! The vet did cotton swap and saw lots of bacteria. They are being drive around the last 3 days - poor bunny


 
Is the eye better? Hopefully the antibiotic can clear it up.


I am going to the specialist in SC for sphincter of oddi to get mrcp and ercp with possible sphincterotomy next monday. We might leave sat so I do not have to sit in the car for long periods of time.  I am scared and second guessing getting the ercp since  its so risky.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ IF, keeping you in my thoughts!!!

I want a lionhead so badly!  And a hotot!

I'm excited to go home on Wednesday to see my family for the holidays!


----------



## shinymagpie

ItalianFashion.
So sorry to hear that your health is not well again. It's a pity that traveling will be uncomfortable and its so stressful for you and your family. Thinking of you and sending lots of Bunny vibes your way. Take care and I hope your tests and ops work out with the best possible outcomes. Do post here when you are feeling up to it but if you can't, please remember that we will be thinking of you.
I'll leave you with a mental image that Binky is lying on the ground between Momo and Kurumi who are both washing his inner ears for him! Very dutiful girlfriends.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ Imagine what I could accomplish if I had 2 dutiful boyfriends to do my dirty work....2 people rubbing my feet?  painting my toes?


----------



## girlvintage

i've been wanting a lionhead bunny too!! 

IF - so sorry to hear you're not feeling well again, you'll be in my thoughts and prayers 

em - poor bunny!! i hope the meds work quickly..

shiny and bella - ahh if only we could find boyfriends like that!


----------



## katlun

^^bunnies do get pinkeye and they can give it too you and you can give it to them

one of our bunnies seems to get it too often, not sure what causes it but you can use the same drops you use on them and also clean their eye with a warm wet washcloth, it should clear up in 2 days

just with I could get all our bunnies to like each other


----------



## shinymagpie

Snow bunnies


----------



## em821

*Pieceratops * Rumble is so adorable! 

*IF*  The 3 of them do look very alike! Evangeline (the lop) is the smaller one wt ~5+lb and Ellice is about the same size as Oh-Oh at 7+lb. How was the visit with the specialist? Thinking of you and hope you are doing the best possible! 

*Bella*  Yay for going home for the Holidays! Enjoy your time with the family 

*Shiny * Love the snow bunnies! 

Sorry I havent reply sooner! Thanks Ladies for the get well wishes! 

Ellices eye is almost normal now. Shes still on baytril and 2 other eye drops. Shell be done with meds this Friday for a total of 2 weeks. 

On another note, I took Oh-Oh and Petunia to their yearly exam last Sat. Petunias heart is sounding better, the gallop rhythm is gone and she has lost 0.5kg. Weighting less is good for her with the heart problem. Well monitor her wt closely to make sure no more major wt loss. Oh-Oh has glaucoma in his right eye  so hes on eye drop 2x a day and will be for life. I have been super busy with all 3  bunnies need medications  but are getting more used to the schedule! 

Sending season greetings to all bunny lovers! Happy Holidays


----------



## jellybebe

Happy Holidays everyone! Sorry I haven't posted in a while but it's still busy around here! Still haven't finished my shopping (I'm in big trouble!) but I've been spending lots of time with Evander! He's hilarious, as usual. His eye is running all the time though so although I tried a maneuver that is supposed to work on children, it doesn't work on him. I'm just keeping the area clean and helping him declump the matted fur under his eye every day. 

Em, how did the vet determine that Oh-Oh had glaucoma? How did the vet keep him still so that they could look into his eye? I try to examine Evander's eyes but the light is so bright and he always closes them. Sounds like you've been very busy with all the bunnies! But you're such a good bunny mom, they really need you! 

Bella I'm glad you're going home for Christmas! Sorry to hear you've been having a rough time. I think things will get better with time. LA is a huge city with tons of young people, you just haven't had the chance to meet many people yet! I'm confident it will happen - it's not like you're antisocial and staying in every night. 

IF - I hope they figure out what is going on! I also hope that 2010 will be a better year for your health! I'm thinking of you...

I hope everyone else is well! I would love a hotot and a Flemish Giant one day! English angoras are cute too!


----------



## em821

*Jelly* - Yay for being able to spend lots of time with Evander - you must really miss each other! Is the running eye an allergic reaction? Sorry you haven't find something that can help - did you bring him to a vet? 

Oh-Oh is usually very relaxed and doesn't struggle much being examed. His lens has fallen forward (can't remember the actual term - but it happens to bunnies alot when they are old). Because of it, he hardely responded when the vet directed light into his eye. The glaucoma is by his eye pressure - his is 27-33 - not extreme yet so hopefully the eye drop can bring the pressure down and not gettig to painful stage.

I have been preparing food and getting the house ready all day! Petunia is scared of food smell so it's been really hard on her. It's so cold outside so can't really open windows either. I feel so horrible doing this to her but we always host Christmas so it's a must. I'm feeling kinda tired now but excited for Christmas tomorrow! Happy holidays to everyone  



jellybebe said:


> Happy Holidays everyone! Sorry I haven't posted in a while but it's still busy around here! Still haven't finished my shopping (I'm in big trouble!) but I've been spending lots of time with Evander! He's hilarious, as usual. His eye is running all the time though so although I tried a maneuver that is supposed to work on children, it doesn't work on him. I'm just keeping the area clean and helping him declump the matted fur under his eye every day.
> 
> Em, how did the vet determine that Oh-Oh had glaucoma? How did the vet keep him still so that they could look into his eye? I try to examine Evander's eyes but the light is so bright and he always closes them. Sounds like you've been very busy with all the bunnies! But you're such a good bunny mom, they really need you!


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

Pieceratops said:


> Hi everyone! I've never posted here before, you all have such adorable bunnies!!
> This is mine, his name is Rumble  He's a lionhead rabbit and I love him to death.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Em821, I hope your bunny feels better!!



so adorable.. now i wan one


----------



## girlvintage

em - what do you mean by Petunia is scared of food smell? the smell of meat cooking you mean? how does she react? does she look suspicious that she might be next? 

i often wonder if binky is also suspicious of me eating meat, bec whenever i eat anything he comes to me and investigates if its anything he'd like to taste, if i'm eating anything cooked i dont dare let him smell it but if its natural stuff like fruits and nuts then i let him take a nibble, he has learned to love macadamia nuts of all things - i know its deadly fattening so i only limit him to half a nut..


----------



## savvysgirl

I keep forgetting about the lovely ladies here in the bunny thread. I hope everyone is well and is having a fabulous christmas 






Excuse the poor BB quality!


----------



## em821

Savvygirl - they are so CUTE!

GV - The smell doesn't have to be from meat cooking. Althought meat/main dishes' smell are the worst (ie the strongest reaction from her)! Even lightly cooked (steam, microwave ...) veggies, toast, some crackers, strong flavored herb tea, baking cookies, cakes ... will scares her. Sigh~ so no investigating at all for her! We know it's not the sound / loud noise bothers her - she doesn't run away until there's smell, you can see her nose wiggle then she runs away  

Her reaction is hard to describe but very distinct. When she detects food smell she runs back to her room to hide inside their "cave" (a hiding/personal space I setup for them), then she would either dig, chew, tense up, shrenk away deep ... (she's always streched-out in the middle of the living room otherwise) 

This is hard because I really enjoys cooking/baking...  Since knowing her heart problem DH and I have been eating out lots to not stress her out too much. 



girlvintage said:


> em - what do you mean by Petunia is scared of food smell? the smell of meat cooking you mean? how does she react? does she look suspicious that she might be next?
> 
> i often wonder if binky is also suspicious of me eating meat, bec whenever i eat anything he comes to me and investigates if its anything he'd like to taste, if i'm eating anything cooked i dont dare let him smell it but if its natural stuff like fruits and nuts then i let him take a nibble, he has learned to love macadamia nuts of all things - i know its deadly fattening so i only limit him to half a nut..


----------



## girlvintage

^ that is quite peculiar but also very familiar! binky as a baby has always had an odd fear of high pitched noises - whistling in paarticular! i first noticed it when i brought him home and he would freak out and go back home whenever my cell phone rang, but was exceptionally frightened when anyone would whistle, even my phone! i always thought maybe a cruel breeder had a whistle that scarred him for life..

and its odd that petunias reaction is so similar but with diff stimuli?? 

so why are our buns afriad of random harmless things?? - bec i love cooking and he loves to check out what i'm eating, so its fascinating that ours buns have chosen to be afraid of food smells and whistles!


----------



## bellapsyd

we got a cute new foster bunny (named catherine!).  she's really sick and has to take a lot of medications, but she LOVES taking them.  She stands up for it to be squirted in her mouth!  I took a video, I'll have to figure out how to post it!


----------



## shinymagpie

Hi everyone! Snowed in here tonight in Japan. Hope you are having a lovely New Years eve.  My daughter sends you this link to the House Rabbit Society 20th Anniversary binki fest for New Year. Enjoyhttp://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltI4IDwYMEE
Best wishes


----------



## girlvintage

bella - would love to see the new bunny!! 

happy new year to everyone!!!!


----------



## girlvintage




----------



## shinymagpie

^^ GV that just cracks us up!!! Your Binky is amazing.


----------



## bellapsyd

omg- that picture is THE BEST!

here are my chester and sarafina cookies!  (although sarafina has blue eyes)


----------



## bellapsyd

just wanted to remind everyone to get your RAOK gifts out!

Also, wanted to share my excitement: today I start my specialized training in animal loss and pet bereavement!  In a few months I'll be certified!  While I am completing my clinical psychology doctorate, I feel pet bereavement is something not really focused on, so I set out to find a nationally recognized and accredited program to train me!  I'm very excited to do this and soon be able to help other animal lovers through their grief.

side note: how can i attach videos on here that are not on youtube?  (from my phone)


----------



## girlvintage

i just sent out my RAOK package!! 

bella - those cookies are adorable! good luck with the training!!


----------



## em821

*GV*  It is very interesting how Binky and Petunia both are afraid of harmless things. Binky is adorable - love that picture! 

Anyone elses bunnies afraid of random everyday things?

Oh *Bella*! A new bunny! Is she named after you or she came with your name? Its so nice of your family to foster her  what a lucky little girl she is! I remember Sarafinas beautiful blue eyes when I made the RAOK card to you last year! 

Getting my RAOK pkg ready, will send out very soon! Please everyone check your mailing address and make sure its current! 

Happy New Year ladies! I have been having painful gum around one of my back tooth for the last few days. Its gotten very swollen and my jaw and neck is in pain. I just got back from my dentist today. I have a tooth abscess! Getting surgery tomorrow and got strong painkiller and antibiotic. I dont think Ill take the painkiller unless I cant sleep again. UGH not a good way to start the new year


----------



## girlvintage

^ ouch that sounds so painful em! hope you feel better soon.. 

i'm so excited for the RAOK!!! yipee!


----------



## em821

^Thanks GV! I was better immediately after the tooth was extracted. The tooth was cracked - from what I have no idea! The dentist said could even been cracked for a long time the infection just waiting to strick. I guess being stressed out lately doesn't help. I'm sad to loose the tooth but nothing can be done. Scheduling implant - which the procedure sounds horrible! 

On another note - any of you getting the rabbit charm that LV has? I think I'll get it - I need something after the problem with my tooth but can't spend so much since the implant is gonna cause about 2 chanels!


----------



## bellapsyd

haven't seen it! will you post a picture??


----------



## em821

this is the bag charm there is also a coin purse

http://www.louisvuitton.com/media/images/Acc/skus/S000M6612900N0.jpg?langue=en_US&buy=1


----------



## shinymagpie

em821 said:


> ^Thanks GV! I was better immediately after the tooth was extracted. The tooth was cracked - from what I have no idea! The dentist said could even been cracked for a long time the infection just waiting to strick. I guess being stressed out lately doesn't help. I'm sad to loose the tooth but nothing can be done. Scheduling implant - which the procedure sounds horrible!
> 
> On another note - any of you getting the rabbit charm that LV has? I think I'll get it - I need something after the problem with my tooth but can't spend so much since the implant is gonna cause about 2 chanels!



Wow. You must have been so sick. This happened to a close friend about 10 years ago. Glad that you got it pulled at last.  Take care.


----------



## em821

shinymagpie said:


> Wow. You must have been so sick. This happened to a close friend about 10 years ago. Glad that you got it pulled at last.  Take care.



Thank you Shiny  The pain was intense but I'm doing well now


----------



## omgblonde

em821 said:


> this is the bag charm there is also a coin purse
> 
> http://www.louisvuitton.com/media/images/Acc/skus/S000M6612900N0.jpg?langue=en_US&buy=1


Awww that's precious!! So cute.

Glad your feeling better now Em, that must of been horrible


----------



## bellapsyd

I got my RAOK gift!!!!!  Posting pictures as soon as the camera charges!!!  LOVE IT!!!!  

My Buddy- I have to apologize, I have been home sick all week and just got to the post office today (still home sick, but able to drive today!)- if your gift is a few days late, I am so so so sorry


----------



## omgblonde

Awww hope you're feeling better soon  I've been home all week too, with the flu!

Yesterday I FINALLY bought my first pair of Louboutins! I am so excited for them to arrive. These are them.. what dya think?


----------



## girlvintage

omg - WOW!!! those are the fiercest shoes i have evah seen!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

looove the shoes!!!!  I MUST see a picture of you rockin them!!!

ok RAOK pictures!!!!  The packaging was DARLING! Chester just LOVES his blankie- he slept on it overnight!!  I keep calling it his snuggie!  The bag is beautiful!  I don't remember where I saw this bag before but I KNEW I wanted it and could never find it!  Perfect timing as I need a new bag for work (Chester and Sarafina sent my old, crappy bag, to Bag Heaven!).  I ADORE the keychains- onto my new GSH maldives Bbag (PT)!!!!!  The card was so thoughtful buddy (not mentioning names so that we can all surprise each other when we all get our gifts).  Sorry pictures are so small....for some reason I cannot attach my Flickr ones and have to do it this way? edit: now it won't let me attach most this way! grrr...off to fight with flickr!






<P>





<P>





<P>





<P>





<P>





<P>





<P>


----------



## bellapsyd

<P>





<P>





<P>





<P>





<P>


----------



## ItalianFashion

Hi I went to the specialist and its determined my problem is definitely  sphincter of oddi based on lab results and my reaction to morphine which causes severe attacks. This is what caused my gallbladder to go bad.   He did an mrcp which looked good.  He wanted to do the ercp and cut my  ducts to try to help me not have attacks but very risky . He told me 1 in 20 chance I will be in hospital a week with pancreatitis and 1 in 100 chance I will be there months in icu with severe pancreatitis.  I did not want to risk it at christmas.  He told me thats ok and gave me some pills to help in the meantime even though they usually do not work that good for this.  It looks like this is a disease I will be dealing with for my lifetime.  The ercps have a 50/50 chance of helping for a few years each time and this disease can sometimes lead to chronic pancreatitis.  I guess I will hope that it does not advance to that and try to manage the best I can. I can no longer ever have morphine based drugs for anything and several more that irritate this condition.



Em. Glad to hear Petunia is doing better but now OH OH has a problem   Poor things.  You are such a good mommy to them.  Its so sad when our babies start getting health issues.  I see you broke a tooth as well. That is so painful! I know what you mean about the cost.  I am going to be broke.   I broke 3 over the holidays! I am getting 3 crowns.  She thinks its from grinding in my sleep so have to get a mouthguard.  
I love that LV bunny!!! How much is that?  I really want one so maybe hubby will get it for me for my birthday next month.  

GV- Binly looks so cute in his New year getup! 

Shiny magpie - I love the snowbunnies pics.  Thats amazing they love the snow so much! I would think they would hate being cold.

OMG - Love those shoes .  They are hard to walk in but worth it!

Bella,  aww glad you can help  out another bunny.  I have been trying to donate to all these charities lately seems like a lot of shelters are overrun with small animals lately.  Its so sad.  Such a nice bunny gift! I wanted that bag as well but it was sold out when I was trying to get it.  



I will be mailing mine tomorrow priority mail.  I had to wait for one more thing to come in.


----------



## omgblonde

I'll be sure to take pictures of them when they arrive! I hope they fit! I ordered TTS because all the other sizes were sold out.

Bella - oooh your buddy was good to you! love the gifts! That blanket is ADORABLE omg.

IF - I'm so sorry to hear that  I hope the pills are able to help you.


----------



## bellapsyd

IF- I'm so sorry about everything!  Do you feel some relief finally having a diagnosis and prognosis though?

OMG- how is honey doing??

I used my bag today for work!  LOVE it- sooo functional, thanks RAOK buddy!!!!


----------



## ItalianFashion

em821 said:


> this is the bag charm there is also a coin purse
> 
> http://www.louisvuitton.com/media/images/Acc/skus/S000M6612900N0.jpg?langue=en_US&buy=1


 

wow I missed you saying there is a coin purse as well.  This is so cute! I want both!


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> IF- I'm so sorry about everything! Do you feel some relief finally having a diagnosis and prognosis though?
> 
> OMG- how is honey doing??
> 
> I used my bag today for work! LOVE it- sooo functional, thanks RAOK buddy!!!!


 ''


Hi yes its a huge weight off my shoulders to at least have that figured out!  I at least now know what can and cant be done. Before I just had no clue but knew I was sick. Its funny when I very first got sick I was watching this show called mystery diagnosis and this girl had this and I always remembered the name of the disease since it sounded so strange.  She presented a little differently and they said on the show that  made her diagnosis a challenge. She was vomiting all day for 8 weeks straight and could not function at all.   Her Dr  took out her gallbladder and appendix trying to find the problem then had her on a pic line and told her they could not help her anymore. Her family drove her to yale and a specialist figured it out. She had the ercp and it helped her.   This disease has normal labs so its hard to figure out. The only time your labs elavate is during an attack and they only do that occasionaly.  


Do you think you will get the lv charm or coin purse bella?


----------



## bellapsyd

^ I don't think I will.  I'm anticipating NO money next year (resident salaries in SoCal typically pay only 23K-30K- less than my internship!)....so I'm having MAJOR panic attacks thinking about basic survival next year!


----------



## girlvintage

IF - I hope you find some comfort in knowing more about whats making you sick, although I hope they do find more ways to make you feel more comfortable specially if you can no longer take morphine meds.. sending you good vibes all the way. 

em - that charm is too cute! i think i'd go for the coin purse myself! hehe

bella - yay! you got your raok!!


----------



## em821

*OMG* &#8211; Thank you! I&#8217;m much better. I need to make app for implant but am dragging it out! Wow! Your new shoes is . Please post modeling pic when you get them!

*Bella* &#8211; Great package! Love the "snuggie"! That&#8217;s the LeSportsac bag right? So cute! I really want it but all were sold out by the time I checked!

*IF* &#8211; I&#8217;m so sorry but glad you finally got diagnosis about your condition and now can think about treatment &#8211; 1 in 20 sounds risky but when goes well you will be so much more comfortable. I just find out I react horribly to morphine based drug. My dentist prescribed percocet for my tooth abscess. I wasn&#8217;t going to taking any but the pain was so intense the night before extraction, so I broke down and took ½ pill. It made me very very sick (vomiting, dizzy, cold sweat&#8230 and it didn&#8217;t even kill the pain! DH was great and helped giving medications to Oh-Oh and Petunia and took care of them that night for me &#8211; since I was pretty much useless. I grind my teeth too and I hate my mouthguard so I don&#8217;t wear them. I have no idea how I cracked that tooth, the crack was all the way down to the root &#8211; so the tooth can&#8217;t be saved. I hope the nerves are not damaged on your teeth so you won&#8217;t need root canal on them. So sorry to hear you are going through teeth problems on top of everything. The charm is $340 and the coin purse is $500 - both are so cute &#8211; I think you need both! 

*GV* &#8211; I love the coin purse too! Well, actually I love to have both but $$$!

*To my buddy*: your package is all done other than one thing missing. I&#8217;m going to mail out your package tomorrow regardless. I&#8217;m so so sorry buddy &#8211; it&#8217;s going to be a few days late  but it's going to be on it's way to you soon!


----------



## omgblonde

Honey is doing good! I'm not on my computer right now but I'll have to post some new pics later! 

My Louboutins just arrived, oh my god they are BEAUTIFUL in real life.. BUT they don't fit!!  I'm devastated! I had the very last pair, all other sizes are sold out so I can't even size up!!


----------



## girlvintage

omg - thats awful news!! i hope they'll be able to find a good replacement pair!

i finally saw the bunny purse -- so cute too!


----------



## girlvintage

^^ although is it just me or does everyone think the front ear is upside down and was meant to be the other way around?


----------



## omgblonde

GV - omg that coin purse is SO cute! but i agree about the ear hahaha

I've just rang up a couple of Louboutin places over here, none have the Robot 120 left  I don't really wanna order from the US incase the next size up doesn't fit either but ahhhh they are perfect! Think I'm gonna order myself a McQueen scarf to cheer myself up!


----------



## em821

Oh No *OMG*! Can you ask the store to call around to locate a pair for you?

Yes I love the bunny coin purse too! And it's in my  color (pomme). I might just have to break down the get the coin purse - the charm is all sold out online! The coin purse might be useful - because it's actually pretty big. Are you getting one?


----------



## em821

^^ oops just saw yours after I posed! So sorry to hear that


----------



## girlvintage

em - how much is the bunny coin purse? 

i'm not decided yet if i should get one.. bec the front ear is really bothering me now the more i look at it, it really looks upside down, i'm so OC - hahaha!


----------



## em821

^ the coin purse is $500. I think the front ear looks like a lot carton drawings - the tip of the ear bends/fold. I'm not describing very well! It's so rare to see rabbit theme items!


----------



## shinymagpie

Trouble in bunnyworld. Momo went on heat and decided to start shredding Kurumi. Kurumi who regards Momo as a substitute mother was devastated and kept following Momo around until she bit a big hole in her ear. Binky just wanted a bit of 1 to 1 time with Momo. 
So we had to split them up. Now they can't be together at all. Binky does timeshare between his girls, separate yard time for the 2 females etc. Has anyone been through this. If we get Momo fixed, will she calm down, or given that she has always been a bit of a thug, is this likely to be permanent? Any views most appreciated. 

The only light entertainment moment was today, while Kurumi was out running round, she was binkying up and down the roof of the bunny enclosure (about 4 metres) making a shocking noise on the perspex roof. Momo was not amused. Momo is also tunnelling like crazy. 

Kurumi still wants to be friends and was lying just the other side of the bars, gazing at Momo who had her ears right forward and looking like she was bunny cursing!


----------



## em821

shinymagpie said:


> Trouble in bunnyworld. Momo went on heat and decided to start shredding Kurumi. Kurumi who regards Momo as a substitute mother was devastated and kept following Momo around until she bit a big hole in her ear. Binky just wanted a bit of 1 to 1 time with Momo.
> So we had to split them up. Now they can't be together at all. Binky does timeshare between his girls, separate yard time for the 2 females etc. Has anyone been through this. *If we get Momo fixed, will she calm down, or given that she has always been a bit of a thug, is this likely to be permanent?* Any views most appreciated.
> 
> The only light entertainment moment was today, while Kurumi was out running round, she was binkying up and down the roof of the bunny enclosure (about 4 metres) making a shocking noise on the perspex roof. Momo was not amused. *Momo is also tunnelling like crazy*.
> 
> Kurumi still wants to be friends and was lying just the other side of the bars, gazing at Momo who had *her ears right forward and looking like she was bunny cursing*!


 

 Oh no! Hope Kurumi is ok! 

Def get Momo spayed. Momo should be calmer, less frustrated/aggressive/territorial after she&#8217;s not suffering from "bunny PMS". Her hormone is driving herself crazy! When you say tunneling is it burrowing like making a nest? What are their ages? Are Binky and Kurumi fixed? Another note, there&#8217;s great than 80% chance she&#8217;ll develop cancer without spayed or when the procedure is done too late.


----------



## shinymagpie

Hi to my buddy. Got the package today.
 Will open it with the kids when they get home from school!

^^ thanks em821  - Definitely getting Momo done. It was always on the cards for her and Kurumi, but faster than we expected.

When I say tunnelling, I mean in the dirt making holes about 2 foot long with her strong little legs. They live in the garden in an enclosure & come in for cuddling and have the yard to run in a couple of times a day. We also bring them in 1 at a time for overnighting in a cage in the family room so they keep up their bunny to human social skills.  We gave them lovely warm fluffy things to sit on which they ignored in favor of a pile of timothy grass. Then we watched them go and seek out snowdrifts and sit in those for half an hour or so and realized the cold was not a big issue to the bunnies. They were all cuddling together all the time in their enclosure until bunny war was declared.


----------



## em821

My "huge" RAOK package arrived to work yesterday! I waited until I was home to open with Oh-Oh and Petunia and took pictures to post today at work (no internet at home)! I brought the camera but I forgot the cable - I'll look for a cable at work if not i'll run home to get it! Picture time soon! Thank you buddy


----------



## em821

Oh-Oh and Petunia can't wait to open it up! 






Sparkly package with a sweet card!


----------



## em821

Buddy you spoiled me with so many goodies!  Thank you! 
Here's a group shot:


pink stuffed bunny
pink pet-bed
paw print tote bag
candy,
light up bunny pen (My bird had so much fun with this one!)
bunny pj pants
fleece blanket,
cut bunny plate
princess food dish
pink bunny shaped bath bubble 
bunny slippers
loccitant verbena set 

Love Love Love everything! 

A mod pic:


----------



## em821

Ellice with the bed while Evangeline was hidding deep in their crate. I don't think they have seen a pet bed in their life, Ellice has no clue what to do with it! But she's having fun pushing/tossing it last night!


----------



## em821

I can't get Oh-Oh and Petunia to model. But here's Ollie checking out the new stuff! The pj is so cute with white bunny print - looks like Petunia! 






Thank you Buddy! You are too generous


----------



## ItalianFashion

shinymagpie said:


> Trouble in bunnyworld. Momo went on heat and decided to start shredding Kurumi. Kurumi who regards Momo as a substitute mother was devastated and kept following Momo around until she bit a big hole in her ear. Binky just wanted a bit of 1 to 1 time with Momo.
> So we had to split them up. Now they can't be together at all. Binky does timeshare between his girls, separate yard time for the 2 females etc. Has anyone been through this. If we get Momo fixed, will she calm down, or given that she has always been a bit of a thug, is this likely to be permanent? Any views most appreciated.
> 
> The only light entertainment moment was today, while Kurumi was out running round, she was binkying up and down the roof of the bunny enclosure (about 4 metres) making a shocking noise on the perspex roof. Momo was not amused. Momo is also tunnelling like crazy.
> 
> Kurumi still wants to be friends and was lying just the other side of the bars, gazing at Momo who had her ears right forward and looking like she was bunny cursing!


 

EEk! I hope Kurumi is ok.  I would think momo might feel better if she is fixed.  I would try it just for her health.  


I got my raok package also last night.  I went to the office to check and see if I got packages since I have not had any notes in the mailbox and it was there!   I will upload pics shortly.


----------



## em821

Action shots of the bunny pen! The white bunny lights up when the tip of the pen is pressed (when writting)!

Normal:



Light up! It's pink, hope it shows!


----------



## girlvintage

em - such great bunny gifts!!! i love the bed, looks very kooshy and soft


----------



## Lady Stardust

I don't have a bunny, I have a guinea pig but I think this is along the same lines.  My guinea pig, Juliet, is very nasty and doesn't like to be held (she'll try and bite you if you hold her and if that doesn't work she'll pee on you) but her nails are getting extremely long and she won't trim them herself like my other guinea pig used to do.  We're going to ask the vet to do it but is there something wrong with her that she doesn't take care of her nails?  They're not only crazy long but they're getting dirty now too, I clean them when I give her a bath but she makes no effort on her own to keep them nice, she's just dirty lol.  I try and tell her ladies don't have nails like that but she doesn't get the message lol


----------



## em821

> Your bird is so cute! I wish I could have a bird as well. I used to play with them all the time at the pet shop in italy. They would give kisses and loved attention.


 
IF - I wish Ollie (bird) would give me kisses but all i get from her is nibbing! She loves my DH but would attack me from time to time! I got pic of Ellice and Evangeling eating out of their princess-food bowl! I forgot my camera today thought - will post tomorrow! They are truely princesses 



girlvintage said:


> em - such great bunny gifts!!! i love the bed, looks very kooshy and soft


 
yes it is! I love it! A long time (~9 years!) ago I had one for Oh-Oh but all he did was pee on it. Since then I have not tried pet bed for my bunnies. Ellice and Evangeline don't have that problem. I scattered pellets to get them to hop in it - one step at a time!


----------



## em821

Lady Stardust said:


> I don't have a bunny, I have a guinea pig but I think this is along the same lines. My guinea pig, Juliet, is very nasty and doesn't like to be held (she'll try and bite you if you hold her and if that doesn't work she'll pee on you) but *her nails are getting extremely long* and she won't trim them herself like my other guinea pig used to do. We're going to ask the vet to do it but is there something wrong with her that she doesn't take care of her nails? *They're not only crazy long but they're getting dirty now too,* I clean them when I *give her a bath* but she makes no effort on her own to keep them nice, she's just dirty lol. I try and tell her ladies don't have nails like that but she doesn't get the message lol


 
I can't tell you if there's anything wrong with Juliet - I have very little experience with guinea pigs. Maybe *IF* can give you some advice! 

Indoor pet bunnies do need their nails trimed by human at least every other month. Lots bunnies don't like to be held, I ask my DH to hold my bunnies while I do the cutting (it's a 2 people job at my house!). Bunnies need their nail trimed at least every other month. 

I have never heard giving guinea pigs bath! Definately take Juliet to the vet and ask the vet to show you how to do nail-trim at home (if it's possible). I would think long nails are causing her discomfort when moving around and if too long - can break which would be painful and maybe even infection, excessive bleeding ..etc.


----------



## bellapsyd

loving everyone's gifts!

I'm having a lot of difficulty doing my pet bereavement homework this week.  It's about euthanasia and I can't seem to get through the chapters.  I still feel so awful over having to chose that for my Bella.  I had thought I was "over" her death, but this is proving me very wrong.


----------



## sab_angel

Loving all the bunny pics! So adorable!


----------



## girlvintage

bella - i know exactly how you feel, i had the most difficult time when my shih tzu of 12 years had to be put to sleep due to complications, i was pleading to the vet that it should be him to decide, bec i couldn't bring myself to let go of my baby.. to this day i'm still a bit traumatized when i remember the helplessness i felt on that day.. but pls know that they are all in pet heaven smiling down at us for loving and caring for them in their short time here..


----------



## girlvintage

i got by RAOK package today!!! buddy, thank you soooo much for the great gifts!! you spoiled binky and me way to much!!

a package arrives..






and binky inspects it right away..





"is this all for me, mama??"





binky helps tear up the wrapping..


----------



## girlvintage

*this was inside my buddy's package:*
a bunny felt card
bunny embroidered socks
bunny loofah
bunny paper clips
bunny plastic clips
smashbox eyeshadow
papaya tablets
7 all natural toss toys
healthy dried garden salad
organic barley biscuits
hay cakes
a bag of timothy hay

the adorable felt card from my buddy!





"mmm, something smells good here..!"





binky quickly did some interior decorating in his playhut.. he super loves the toss ring!!





binky and i loooove all the gifts!!! thank you buddy!!


----------



## em821

Yay! you got your pkg! Binky is a great model and sooooo cute!


----------



## bellapsyd

omg- great gifts!!!  binky is so photogenic!!!


----------



## shinymagpie

What a cute bunny with wonderful presents.


----------



## shinymagpie

Thank you RAOK buddy! 

Opening the box!



Reading the card.


----------



## shinymagpie

The edible tunnel. This is a big hit.



The cushion and the chewing sticks...


----------



## shinymagpie

Miss Momo modelling the cushion. 



Binky loving the Timothy grass with Marigolds.



Thank you!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Finally able to get pics done !  Wonderful gifts  Thank you buddy!

Bunny bento items  I have been wanting to get some for the longest time
Bunny stuffed figurine
Bunny scissors
Bunny erasers
Lighted heart bath light
bag hook  
Veggie treats

Luigi loves the treats. He was standing up and yanking them from me.


----------



## ItalianFashion




----------



## ItalianFashion

Lady Stardust said:


> I don't have a bunny, I have a guinea pig but I think this is along the same lines. My guinea pig, Juliet, is very nasty and doesn't like to be held (she'll try and bite you if you hold her and if that doesn't work she'll pee on you) but her nails are getting extremely long and she won't trim them herself like my other guinea pig used to do. We're going to ask the vet to do it but is there something wrong with her that she doesn't take care of her nails? They're not only crazy long but they're getting dirty now too, I clean them when I give her a bath but she makes no effort on her own to keep them nice, she's just dirty lol. I try and tell her ladies don't have nails like that but she doesn't get the message lol


 


em821 said:


> I can't tell you if there's anything wrong with Juliet - I have very little experience with guinea pigs. Maybe *IF* can give you some advice!
> 
> Indoor pet bunnies do need their nails trimed by human at least every other month. Lots bunnies don't like to be held, I ask my DH to hold my bunnies while I do the cutting (it's a 2 people job at my house!). Bunnies need their nail trimed at least every other month.
> 
> I have never heard giving guinea pigs bath! Definately take Juliet to the vet and ask the vet to show you how to do nail-trim at home (if it's possible). I would think long nails are causing her discomfort when moving around and if too long - can break which would be painful and maybe even infection, excessive bleeding ..etc.


 

I have had lots of guinea pigs and had to trim their nails. Just ask the vet how to do it. If the nails are dark you have to be careful not to cut the quick.  Most of them do not chew them down.  I would actually give my guinea pigs baths in the sink.  I would fill a large plastic mixing bowl with warm water and wash them and dry them with a towel and blow dry them . I was careful not to burn them.  Most of my pigs loved it.  I had a few who did not so I did not give them more baths.  I even had a couple pigs who liked to swim in the tub.  My oldest one pat really loved the bath.  The petshop gave him to me because someone dropped him off after having him many years.  She really took care of him but her job was making her travel a lot.  They said his previous owner told them he would get in the bath all the time and loved it, so when I got him he was in heaven when he got bathed.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ that sounds so adorable IF!  Luigi is such a doll!!!


----------



## em821

Great packages everyone! 
Haha! I love seeing pics of Luigi!


----------



## girlvintage

ok here's a strange question.. but how do you teach a bunny to be more of a chewer and be a more adventurous eater?? 

i'm thankful i never had a problem with Binky chewing on any furniture, he's always been suspicious of food that wasn't introduced to him as a baby.. but now he's not at all interested with all the yummy treats that he got from my buddy! he refuses to try the papaya tablets, hay cubes, timothy hay and dried flower petals - everything that a "normal" bunny would go gaga over! 

i've tried mixing up the new treats with his regular food but he just eats around it and looks at me with that "what are you trying to pull lady?" look.. LOL.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

I am not sure what to tell you girlvintage about your rabbit's eating habits. My bunny goes crazy for treats, she twitches her behind which I guess is a normal rabbit reaction to favorite foods!

You mentioned that Binky doesn't want timothy hay, which seems strange. My vet said their diet should consist of mostly hay, so maybe you should take Binky to the vet for suggestions? You might also want to give him fresh vegetables like lettuce or the occasional apple and banana. My bunny Sophie, loves those things!

Good luck!


----------



## girlvintage

^ thanks for the advice hellokatie 

i'm not too concerned with Binky's diet bec he eats very well, he loves fresh veggies, particularly broccoli, he loves apples and raisins but they have to be given sparingly bec of the sugar content.. 

he just hasn't been wanting to try the new dried treats like hay cubes and dried flowers, its prob bec its very foreign to him, where we live you can never find these treats for rabbits.. i just wish he'd be more adventurous and try then, but then again, i know he's very spoiled already! LOL.


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> ^ thanks for the advice hellokatie
> 
> i'm not too concerned with Binky's diet bec he eats very well, he loves fresh veggies, particularly broccoli, he loves apples and raisins but they have to be given sparingly bec of the sugar content..
> 
> he just hasn't been wanting to try the new dried treats like hay cubes and dried flowers, its prob bec its very foreign to him, where we live you can never find these treats for rabbits.. i just wish he'd be more adventurous and try then, but then again, i know he's very spoiled already! LOL.


 

Do they not have hay where you live?  I use the hay for luigis litter box and he just hangs out in there and eats it and poops at the same time.  He was really picky about his food as well.  He only would eat this one brand from italy . I gradually added new food to this a little at a time and would not fill it up until he finished and he finally got used to the new . food.  He learned to eat it if he is hungry.  Binky may be stubborn like this and not want to try things since he knows he has his other food around.   So just add some to his food and try to not give in and empty the bowl.  He should eventually eat it.


----------



## bellapsyd

yea, my guys refuse to eat new things too, but i'll leave it lying around and when they get hungry enough...they eat it!

ps- it's my birthday today and the bunnies seem to know- i got kisses!!!


----------



## girlvintage

*happy birthday bella!! *

thanks guys, i will persist leaving the new food mixed in with the regular stuff, hopefully he'll taste them!

IF - binky just sits on his hay and poops, occasionally plays with it but never eats it... he loves pellets, veggies and fruits.


----------



## em821

*Helloketiegirl*  Welcome! 

*Bella*  Happy birthday!

*GV*  Im sorry that Binky doesnt like the new stuff. I guess I have pigs that pretend to be bunnies! LOL  I dont have problem of them not trying new things  new veggies takes awhile but eventually gone. 

Those hay cubes are 100% timothy (there are binders but min thats why so crumbly) but theres no alfalfa or dried fruits  so its actually not treats (can give unlimited)  just pressed timothy hay. If Binky is not a big hay eater then he wont like those cakes.  Those papaya tablet is oxbows new formula. In the shelter when introduce new bunnies to papaya tables, we grand a tablet to powder then sprinkle a little on some pellets to get them to try then increase the amount of powder so they like the taste. The dried flower/herb is more like nature treat  so I think its ok that Binky doesnt eat it. Does he like the barely biscuits? I have yet to try with my bunnies  but thinking get some for them too.


----------



## em821

About Petunia:

Monday we brought Petunia to her quarterly check up. She&#8217;s in congestive heart failure &#8211;her cardiologist said stage 4A! She&#8217;s been doing so well on her medications since mid-October last year. I thought she&#8217;s being stable being in dilated cardiomyopathy. I&#8217;m confused why progressed to congestive heart failure and where were stages 1~3! Lots question for vet but need to organize my thoughts first &#8230; I&#8217;m very sad and shocked:cry: Vet said Petunia has 6~12 months to live


----------



## girlvintage

em821 said:


> *Helloketiegirl*  Welcome!
> 
> *Bella*  Happy birthday!
> 
> *GV*  Im sorry that Binky doesnt like the new stuff. I guess I have pigs that pretend to be bunnies! LOL  I dont have problem of them not trying new things  new veggies takes awhile but eventually gone.
> 
> Those hay cubes are 100% timothy (there are binders but min thats why so crumbly) but theres no alfalfa or dried fruits  so its actually not treats (can give unlimited)  just pressed timothy hay. If Binky is not a big hay eater then he wont like those cakes.  Those papaya tablet is oxbows new formula. In the shelter when introduce new bunnies to papaya tables, we grand a tablet to powder then sprinkle a little on some pellets to get them to try then increase the amount of powder so they like the taste. The dried flower/herb is more like nature treat  so I think its ok that Binky doesnt eat it. Does he like the barely biscuits? I have yet to try with my bunnies  but thinking get some for them too.



hi em! actually binky likes the barley biscuits! he eats pellets and i guess they are similar in taaste.. he has taken to "licking" the papaya tabs when i mixed it in with his food.. i am hopeful that when he gets hungry enough he should take a nibble at the hay cubes! thank you!! 

i'm so sorry to hear about petunia..


----------



## gillianna

Em-sending both you and Petunia great big hugs.....

My bunnies will eat anything.....They love their hay and pellets.  I will try special hays as a treat and there is one that has mint in it and they go crazy.  The marigold flower hay was a big hit.  They also love Cheerios cereal.  It is nice in the summer when we have a huge vegetable garden and I can go out and pick lettuces, spinach and carrots and feed them.
They all love bunny treats-yougurt being a favorite but will really eat anything.  I guess they were introduced to all this stuff as babies and they seem to get mad if you don't give them treats. We have 4 bunnies and it is funny to watch their own eating style.  The mother and daughter bonded bunnies like to steal food from each other.  One male bunny is a hog and the other male will eat slow and save his food.  
When my neighbor bunny sat the bunnies for 2 weeks she said they all loved the different herbs from her garden.


----------



## Lady Stardust

em821 said:


> I can't tell you if there's anything wrong with Juliet - I have very little experience with guinea pigs. Maybe *IF* can give you some advice!
> 
> Indoor pet bunnies do need their nails trimed by human at least every other month. Lots bunnies don't like to be held, I ask my DH to hold my bunnies while I do the cutting (it's a 2 people job at my house!). Bunnies need their nail trimed at least every other month.
> 
> I have never heard giving guinea pigs bath! Definately take Juliet to the vet and ask the vet to show you how to do nail-trim at home (if it's possible). I would think long nails are causing her discomfort when moving around and if too long - can break which would be painful and maybe even infection, excessive bleeding ..etc.


  Thanks for the advice   Yeah my plan is to ask the vet about the nails they're such a problem.  She loves getting baths though! lol she likes getting bundled in the towel afterwards


----------



## Lady Stardust

ItalianFashion said:


> I have had lots of guinea pigs and had to trim their nails. Just ask the vet how to do it. If the nails are dark you have to be careful not to cut the quick.  Most of them do not chew them down.  I would actually give my guinea pigs baths in the sink.  I would fill a large plastic mixing bowl with warm water and wash them and dry them with a towel and blow dry them . I was careful not to burn them.  Most of my pigs loved it.  I had a few who did not so I did not give them more baths.  I even had a couple pigs who liked to swim in the tub.  My oldest one pat really loved the bath.  The petshop gave him to me because someone dropped him off after having him many years.  She really took care of him but her job was making her travel a lot.  They said his previous owner told them he would get in the bath all the time and loved it, so when I got him he was in heaven when he got bathed.


  Thank you  My mom suggested blow-drying but Juliet's so skittish I'm afraid she'd get scared and pee lol.  She's so nasty too it'd just be another reason for her to get mad at me lol  I love her but she is MEAN I think it's because she's pretty and she knows it


----------



## bellapsyd

oh em!  how are you doing today?  petunia is in my thoughts. bunny prayers for you both!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Em, I am so sorry to hear about Petunia. I can't imagine what you must be going through, especially since it seemed to be so sudden with the diagnosis. Sophie (my bunny) and I are keeping you and Petunia in our thoughts.


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> yea, my guys refuse to eat new things too, but i'll leave it lying around and when they get hungry enough...they eat it!
> 
> ps- it's my birthday today and the bunnies seem to know- i got kisses!!!


 
aww how sweet  Hope you had a nice Birthday! 



em821 said:


> About Petunia:
> 
> Monday we brought Petunia to her quarterly check up. Shes in congestive heart failure her cardiologist said stage 4A! Shes been doing so well on her medications since mid-October last year. I thought shes being stable being in dilated cardiomyopathy. Im confused why progressed to congestive heart failure and where were stages 1~3! Lots question for vet but need to organize my thoughts first  Im very sad and shocked:cry: Vet said Petunia has 6~12 months to live


 
Im so sorry .  It sures seems to have progessed fast.  I will pray for her .




I was looking around and saw these online Juicy chocolate bunny charms.
http://www.neimanmarcus.com/store/c...CIGoogleBaseFeed&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=Y0DLU

They also have juicy bunny necklace and earrings!


----------



## bellapsyd

so cute!! i didnt see the necklace/earrings though?


----------



## LV-PRADAfanatic

prayer oging out to u....


----------



## ItalianFashion

bellapsyd said:


> so cute!! i didnt see the necklace/earrings though?


 

I thought it would be there too since neimans and juicy usually have the same thing.  Here it is on the JC site

http://www.juicycouture.com/shoponl...id=JC_GoogleBase&ci_src=14110944&ci_sku=Y0DQU


----------



## shinymagpie

EM - sorry to hear about Petunia. How hard for all of you. You are in our thoughts
Bella - Happy Birthday for the other day.
GV - how is the gourmet Binky doing?
IF - How is Luigi going?
Helloketiegirl & Gilliana - any bunny pictures?
Lady Stardust - would love to see a picture of a wallowing guinea pig. 

Tiny, tiny inklings of spring here.


----------



## ItalianFashion

shinymagpie said:


> EM - sorry to hear about Petunia. How hard for all of you. You are in our thoughts
> Bella - Happy Birthday for the other day.
> GV - how is the gourmet Binky doing?
> IF - How is Luigi going?
> Helloketiegirl & Gilliana - any bunny pictures?
> Lady Stardust - would love to see a picture of a wallowing guinea pig.
> 
> Tiny, tiny inklings of spring here.


 

Hi he is doing good.  I wish he would stop chewing everything! He bites and nips and chews now when he plays.  He has made holes in all of hubbys shirts and pants!  He is so spoiled.  He will now stomp his feet and make a whining noise if we do anything he does not like  such as not letting him eat someting he should not eat or if we keep him from going in a certain area or if we try to hold him when he is not in the mood.  I am going to try to get more pics soon.


----------



## girlvintage

Binky is hyper-shedding now.. the poor guy has been jumping from litter box to the drink bottle and stayed in his hutch pretty much the whole day 

so once i noticed "string of pearls" i knew he was uncomfortable, gave him pineapple juice just now, i hope it kicks in soon... 

if only he'd learn to eat hay then this would happen less often, but i have a feeling he actually looks forward to the emergency pineapple juice! --sigh--


----------



## girlvintage

follow-up -- the pineapple juice once again worked like a charm! binky was up and about at 6am waking me up to play! well rounded individual poop scattered all around the room..

the joys of bunny motherhood. LOL


----------



## shinymagpie

girlvintage said:


> follow-up -- the pineapple juice once again worked like a charm! binky was up and about at 6am waking me up to play! well rounded individual poop scattered all around the room..
> 
> the joys of bunny motherhood. LOL



Pleased to hear it. He probably loves that juice...


----------



## yarbs83

I put a bunny on hold! She's super cute 4-5 months and a tan and white lionhead, although she doesn't have that much of a mane!  She was super personable and curious and didn't flinch or get nervous when I petted her so I am so excited! We've been looking for over a year for a bunny to add to the family but we have 4 little dogs - so we wanted to make sure we got the right personality and not pick a brand new baby or one that was more timid.

I had a few questions - 

I have a very large (think German Shepard size) dog crate that has a flat bottom I planned to use as her cage - I was going to put a litter box on one side with pine and somehow use a fabric like fleece or something similar to line the bottom (adhering it outside somehow so it's non slip) - do you think that would work? Otherwise I'm fairly sure pine bedding would be *everywhere* and the cage has to be in my room because the dogs have access to all the other rooms, so I'm trying to limit the mess. 

Any other tips or suggestions? I plan to get a hay bail feeder to hang on the outside as well as a large water bottle to hang onto the crate, a litter pan, a large "chew" tube and I already have a food bowl that would be suitable.


----------



## omgblonde

Awww everybody got such cute and thoughtful RAOK gifts! 

I'm so sorry to hear about Petunia  I hope you're doing okay.

The Juicy couture bunny charm is SO cute! Maybe nows the time for me to start a Juicy charm bracelet? 

I hope everyone's doing good! Here are some new Honey pics!





chillin' on the sofa with my mum





demon bunny!





chillin' on my bed





& one of pancakes for good measure haha


----------



## hellokatiegirl

OMGblonde, your bunny pics are very cute! I need to post pics of my bunny Sophie soon, she is also a lop and looks a little bit like yours. 

I hope everyone else and their bunnies are doing well!


----------



## girlvintage

i love this one!! he looks so comfy!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Like the pics omg. Honey looks so cute and very relaxed.  Did you dye your hair brown? It looks good on you! You are one of those lucky people who could pull off about any haircolor.


----------



## gillianna

Yarbs,
I would get a bunny house to put in the cage.  I have wooden ones for my bunnies because they are rectangle and take up less room than the plastic oval ones all the pet stores sell.  My bunnies love to go in their houses to hide but also spend alot of time sitting/sleeping on top of them.  I think the feel more secure being up high and looking down.  A litter box always filled with litter and hay and a water bottle attached to the cage should make it comfortable. I also have sheepskin type ferret blankets on the floor of the bunnie houses, they love the comfy feel of the material.  Having a bunny is so much fun.  We have 4....
Went away with my daughter for the weekend and hubby said he thought the bunnies were sad.  Of course my daughter and I held them all when we came home and they seemed fine to us.  Got lots of kisses from them....too cute.


----------



## shinymagpie

Guess what Momo has been doing lately....
	

		
			
		

		
	




Well, she didn't get those paws by nibbling rabbit food. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




In she goes... 
	

		
			
		

		
	




And a little post work relaxation...
	

		
			
		

		
	




And washing your assistant, who tires very easily when his feed are muddy.
	

		
			
		

		
	




We don't know how long it is. But there is a retaining wall, so she can't break out of the yard. Being a smart girl, she's realised coming up on the dog side of the enclosure is a bad idea, so this is a one way in and out model.


----------



## omgblonde

hellokatiegirl - YAY I'm excited to see pics of your bunnies!

GV - haha, I know.. he looked SO snuggled up

IF - I did! Thanks! I've never been this dark in my life & I haven't even had my natural light brown colour since I was about 14 so I was SO scared! Everyone seems to like my hair dark MUCH better than blonde though

Shiny - OMG she's so cute! LOL at the tunnel, somebody's been a busy bunny!


----------



## girlvintage

omg - i think you look great as a blonde but i love this color on you too!

aw i wonder how kav is doing? havent seen her and shadow lately, i miss shadow's cute antics on video..!


----------



## omgblonde

Aww yeah. We all seem to be rather MIA yet! I miss the good old days when we'd not be online for 2 days and miss a few pages! LOL


----------



## yarbs83

gillianna said:


> Yarbs,
> I would get a bunny house to put in the cage.  I have wooden ones for my bunnies because they are rectangle and take up less room than the plastic oval ones all the pet stores sell.  My bunnies love to go in their houses to hide but also spend alot of time sitting/sleeping on top of them.  I think the feel more secure being up high and looking down.  A litter box always filled with litter and hay and a water bottle attached to the cage should make it comfortable. I also have sheepskin type ferret blankets on the floor of the bunnie houses, they love the comfy feel of the material.  Having a bunny is so much fun.  We have 4....
> Went away with my daughter for the weekend and hubby said he thought the bunnies were sad.  Of course my daughter and I held them all when we came home and they seemed fine to us.  Got lots of kisses from them....too cute.



Thanks so much for the advice! The bunny I had on hold ended up not working out because I decided to go with a breeder instead. I pick the new "baby" up tomorrow or monday evening so I am trying to get everything ready.

Does anyone use an xpen for their bunnies main cage? I have two different types leftover from when my little furbabies were puppies and I've seen some interesting pictures of set ups using them!


----------



## shinymagpie

yarbs83 said:


> Thanks so much for the advice! The bunny I had on hold ended up not working out because I decided to go with a breeder instead. I pick the new "baby" up tomorrow or monday evening so I am trying to get everything ready.
> 
> Does anyone use an xpen for their bunnies main cage? I have two different types leftover from when my little furbabies were puppies and I've seen some interesting pictures of set ups using them!



I agree with the idea to have the bunny up high, when you have 4 dogs. 
The bunny will be terrified of the dogs standing over it - which they will. 

We have 2 dogs and they work as a team to stand over the bunnies. They lived right next to eachother when the dogs were puppies and we thought they would get used to eachother. But as they grew up, as soon as the two dogs are together, they return to pack mentality and they hassle the bunnies. So we never let them out at the same time. 

Also, make sure the dogs can't reach into the bunny's cage and steal the food. One of our dogs is a master at doing this. She doesn't really want to eat the hay and carrots, but because it is there and the rabbit (power vaccuum) wants it, so does the dog!


----------



## yarbs83

shinymagpie said:


> I agree with the idea to have the bunny up high, when you have 4 dogs.
> The bunny will be terrified of the dogs standing over it - which they will.
> 
> We have 2 dogs and they work as a team to stand over the bunnies. They lived right next to eachother when the dogs were puppies and we thought they would get used to eachother. But as they grew up, as soon as the two dogs are together, they return to pack mentality and they hassle the bunnies. So we never let them out at the same time.
> 
> Also, make sure the dogs can't reach into the bunny's cage and steal the food. One of our dogs is a master at doing this. She doesn't really want to eat the hay and carrots, but because it is there and the rabbit (power vaccuum) wants it, so does the dog!



Thank you for all the advice! I have little terriers - so I am most definitely keeping the bunny separated from the dogs at all times. Mine also get into that pack mentality and start with their chorus of barking when something over excites them so I'm sure that would just terrify the bunny to no end! 

I'm planning to keep the bunny in my room - the dogs generally aren't allowed in there because there really isn't any other space that's a dog free zone. I didn't even think about the dogs trying to steal the bunnies food, but come to think of it mine love carrots also!!

I'm a little nervous because once when a friend's bunny was visiting - the dogs were extremely well behaved during, but after they were gone, my one little girl Emma started just panting and searching all around for where the bunny was. She was standing up on her hind legs and just looking all around. I'm hoping this won't be an issue since the bunny will be in my room with the door shut and that they'll get used to the unfamiliar smell.

I want to talk with the breeder about what will happen if my dogs cannot get themselves adjusted to the bunny. He said this bunny in particular is used to dogs and is very mellow - but I'm just worried about if my dog's will be able to learn to live knowing there's a bunny in my room.

I really want this to be a good experience and I've been looking for a bunny for nearly 2 years now, so I'm really nervous! I hope it all works out!


----------



## shinymagpie

yarbs83 said:


> Thank you for all the advice! I have little terriers - so I am most definitely keeping the bunny separated from the dogs at all times. Mine also get into that pack mentality and start with their chorus of barking when something over excites them so I'm sure that would just terrify the bunny to no end!
> 
> I'm planning to keep the bunny in my room - the dogs generally aren't allowed in there because there really isn't any other space that's a dog free zone. I didn't even think about the dogs trying to steal the bunnies food, but come to think of it mine love carrots also!!
> 
> I'm a little nervous because once when a friend's bunny was visiting - the dogs were extremely well behaved during, but after they were gone, my one little girl Emma started just panting and searching all around for where the bunny was. She was standing up on her hind legs and just looking all around. I'm hoping this won't be an issue since the bunny will be in my room with the door shut and that they'll get used to the unfamiliar smell.
> 
> I want to talk with the breeder about what will happen if my dogs cannot get themselves adjusted to the bunny. He said this bunny in particular is used to dogs and is very mellow - but I'm just worried about if my dog's will be able to learn to live knowing there's a bunny in my room.
> 
> I really want this to be a good experience and I've been looking for a bunny for nearly 2 years now, so I'm really nervous! I hope it all works out!



Honestly, I think it is a tall order for the dogs to get used to the bunny. They will be trying to get into your room all the time. When no one is around they will be barking at the door. Terriers were trained as bunny chasers because they are so little - it is just instinctive to them. I realise it must be frustrating to really want a bunny and be surrounded by dogs. I like how you are thinking it all through. 1 on 1, I'd say anything was possible, but 4 on 1 seems too hard.

We go through this every day, keeping our animals apart so they are all safe. One of our rabbits, Momo is very territorial and she will leap at the dogs and aim for their eyes if they get too close. She even tries to punch them through the cage if they get too close. But when there are two dogs, Momo just gives up and runs. As our dogs are biggish and the rabbits are small, if they do come face to face, the bunnies can squeeze under something low and the dogs are thwarted. But terriers can get in to little spaces too and they are good at leaping.

Our dogs constantly patrol the perimeter of our bunny enclosure. When they go out the back door, it is the first place they go, even before they do a pee! So your bunny will be a magnet for your dogs. The rabbit will need plenty of time outside it's cage everyday (at least 3 hours - would you want to sit on your bed for 21 hours a day?), so it will need to be happy and confident in it's own space. It will also try to get out the door just as much as the dogs will try to get in.

Could a dog gate block the access to your door? That would be a secondary precaution. 

It would take 100% coordination with every member of your household to keep the bunny safe, every day.

Having said this, we loved getting Binky when he was a baby and then got him a girlfriend so he wouldn't be lonely - they really do like company & someone to hang out with. A solitary rabbit is easy to keep in a room as long as you keep all the electric cables up off the ground and completely block access to powerpoints. If it is bored, it will look for something to chew. Binky nearly took out a cable, even though we had put a special casing over it - luckily we found it in time. We had another rabbit which made a bee-line for cables, every time she saw one. Two rabbits together is fun, but requires a lot more cleaning.

Sorry I can't be more enthusiastic. But as someone who is wrangling rabbits and dogs on a daily basis - even animals which are very familiar with eachother, I still worry about the rabbits safety a lot because of the 'pack' problem.


----------



## omgblonde

^ Good advice Shiny! I have no experience with dogs and bunnies to offer but I hope it all works out for you! Keep us posted!

I have some new Honey pics to share (again! LOL), attaching them because they are quite big! We recently had wooden flooring laid in the hallway.. Honey is HILARIOUS on it. The first night he jumped from the kitchen into the hallway as usual and went skidding for about 2 metres! LOL


----------



## bellapsyd

^ honey is SUCH a doll OMG!!!!!  How is he doing??  I am so jealous you got a binky shot!  I would die to get one of those!


----------



## shinymagpie

omgblonde said:


> I have some new Honey pics to share (again! LOL), attaching them because they are quite big! We recently had wooden flooring laid in the hallway.. Honey is HILARIOUS on it. The first night he jumped from the kitchen into the hallway as usual and went skidding for about 2 metres! LOL



Lovely pictures. is he still skating on it? Watching him trying to accelerate must be funny.

Any more bunny pictures anyone?

Binky is shedding for Spring now.


----------



## omgblonde

The binky shot was a TOTAL fluke! I was laying on the floor and Honey was in the kitchen and the light was off in there so it was pitch black. I couldn't be bothered to get up to go see what he was up to so I grabbed my camera to use the flash to look (so lazy!) and the binky shot was what I ended up with! hahahah

He can kind of hop on the floor now, but he looks so hilarious! It's like he tries to walk instead of hop!

Oh no not shedding season again  hate it! Honey's SO fluffy, it gets everywhere!


----------



## bellapsyd

in that one picture with the remote, I'm amazed that he hasn't eaten off the buttons!  My remote is very very sad looking, LOL- NO buttons


----------



## yarbs83

shinymagpie said:


> Honestly, I think it is a tall order for the dogs to get used to the bunny. They will be trying to get into your room all the time. When no one is around they will be barking at the door. Terriers were trained as bunny chasers because they are so little - it is just instinctive to them. I realise it must be frustrating to really want a bunny and be surrounded by dogs. I like how you are thinking it all through. 1 on 1, I'd say anything was possible, but 4 on 1 seems too hard.
> 
> We go through this every day, keeping our animals apart so they are all safe. One of our rabbits, Momo is very territorial and she will leap at the dogs and aim for their eyes if they get too close. She even tries to punch them through the cage if they get too close. But when there are two dogs, Momo just gives up and runs. As our dogs are biggish and the rabbits are small, if they do come face to face, the bunnies can squeeze under something low and the dogs are thwarted. But terriers can get in to little spaces too and they are good at leaping.
> 
> Our dogs constantly patrol the perimeter of our bunny enclosure. When they go out the back door, it is the first place they go, even before they do a pee! So your bunny will be a magnet for your dogs. The rabbit will need plenty of time outside it's cage everyday (at least 3 hours - would you want to sit on your bed for 21 hours a day?), so it will need to be happy and confident in it's own space. It will also try to get out the door just as much as the dogs will try to get in.
> 
> Could a dog gate block the access to your door? That would be a secondary precaution.
> 
> It would take 100% coordination with every member of your household to keep the bunny safe, every day.
> 
> Having said this, we loved getting Binky when he was a baby and then got him a girlfriend so he wouldn't be lonely - they really do like company & someone to hang out with. A solitary rabbit is easy to keep in a room as long as you keep all the electric cables up off the ground and completely block access to powerpoints. If it is bored, it will look for something to chew. Binky nearly took out a cable, even though we had put a special casing over it - luckily we found it in time. We had another rabbit which made a bee-line for cables, every time she saw one. Two rabbits together is fun, but requires a lot more cleaning.
> 
> Sorry I can't be more enthusiastic. But as someone who is wrangling rabbits and dogs on a daily basis - even animals which are very familiar with eachother, I still worry about the rabbits safety a lot because of the 'pack' problem.



No, honestly thank you for the really thoughtful insight!! We've been hovering around the decision to get a bunny for years now, and what you're describing is my big fear. I almost wish I could foster a bunny first to see how everything went, but as far as I know there aren't any options for that in my small town. We decided to not get the bunny at this time, which is heartbreaking, but truly I'm terrified it will turn into a nightmare if the dogs can't get used to the bunny and although I know I'd keep it safe - I wouldn't want that kind of environment. I have a hard enough time wrangling my little "beasts" =).

You know, honestly I had forgotten too that last summer wild bunnies had babies in our back yard and no one was too interested in them except for my yorkie/jrt mix, Emma. It was a constant battle to keep her away from the nest until they all were able to venture off on their own. She is normally a really good girl and listens no matter what - but it was like she totally ignored me when I'd say "NO" get away from the nest. One of us had to stand there and guard it because she would not leave it be. I always assumed it was because they were wild bunnies, but maybe it wouldn't matter. 

Anyhow guys I am sorry to be posting these books on your thread!  For now, I guess I will enjoy all the sweet pictures of your babies!! Thank you again for the good advice!


----------



## em821

*Shinymagpie* &#8211; Thank you for sharing your experience! I grew up with dogs but since I started having rabbits, I have not had a dog in the same time in fear of what you described. 

*OMG* &#8211; Honey is so adorable! The binky pic is priceless! 

*Bella* &#8211; The remotes in my house is the same with chewed buttons. Petunia is like a magnet to remotes. Petunia would sniff then yank it out of my hand when I hold one. 

*Yarbs83* &#8211; I applaud you for thinking about adding a bunny to your house carefully! So many people go out and get a bunny without any thought of how a pray animal as pet is so different from a predator (such as dog, cat, human).  As you said, even you can make sure no contact between the dogs and bunny, I agree it would be a stressful environment for the bunny and stress on you mentally as the caretaker/peacemaker of all of them. I think you will be a great bunny-parent when you can figure out the housing situation. In the mean time, have you thought of the possibility to volunteer at a local shelter that has rabbits? Volunteer not only will help a shelter but you get to interact with rabbits (a dose of the rabbit-cuteness) and the good feeling about yourself after helping the bunnies! Don&#8217;t be sorry, please come back anytime if you have questions about bunnies!


----------



## em821

Any of you read the NY time article about killing and eating rabbits in the dinning section? Here's the link (graphic): 
http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/03/dining/03rabbit.html

If you find the way it's written as nauseating and horrifing like me, please take a moment to write to Clark Hoyt, the time public editor to express your feeling. 

Here is his contact info:
E-mail: public@nytimes.com 
Phone: (212) 556-7652 
Address: Public Editor
The New York Times
620 Eighth Avenue
New York, NY 10018


----------



## shinymagpie

yarbs83 said:


> No, honestly thank you for the really thoughtful insight!! We've been hovering around the decision to get a bunny for years now, and what you're describing is my big fear. I almost wish I could foster a bunny first to see how everything went, but as far as I know there aren't any options for that in my small town. We decided to not get the bunny at this time, which is heartbreaking, but truly I'm terrified it will turn into a nightmare if the dogs can't get used to the bunny and although I know I'd keep it safe - I wouldn't want that kind of environment. I have a hard enough time wrangling my little "beasts" =).
> 
> Anyhow guys I am sorry to be posting these books on your thread!  For now, I guess I will enjoy all the sweet pictures of your babies!! Thank you again for the good advice!





em821 said:


> *Yarbs83*  I applaud you for thinking about adding a bunny to your house carefully! So many people go out and get a bunny without any thought of how a pray animal as pet is so different from a predator (such as dog, cat, human).  As you said, even you can make sure no contact between the dogs and bunny, I agree it would be a stressful environment for the bunny and stress on you mentally as the caretaker/peacemaker of all of them. I think you will be a great bunny-parent when you can figure out the housing situation. In the mean time, have you thought of the possibility to volunteer at a local shelter that has rabbits? Volunteer not only will help a shelter but you get to interact with rabbits (a dose of the rabbit-cuteness) and the good feeling about yourself after helping the bunnies! Dont be sorry, please come back anytime if you have questions about bunnies!



Yarbs, thanks for posting back. You are so welcome here. em821 has hit the nail on the head here. You will make a fabulous bunny owner at some point because you have the humanity to put yourself into the position of your pets...  (does that make sense...) Not everyone is able to do that. I liked your story about the wild rabbits too, because your dog was just doing what a dog does - she sounds like a fabulous terrier. 

I agree, do go and hang out somewhere to get your bunny fix! Eventually, do get a bunny or two because they are great pets.

We did just have another dog vs rabbit experience here.
Momo tunnelled out of the enclosure one afternoon. We were home at the time and found her sprinting round the yard with the dogs chasing her. 

I grabbed her and gave her a cuddle, but realised that Binky was probably the best one to comfort her. 

I put her in the cage, and she ran up to him and shoved her head between his front legs. 

Then, this is the really interesting part... He stood quite still for a second, then he started washing her between the eyes, above her eyebrows and up to her ears for ages. Just the front of her head. 

I am sure that means it is the spot which is the area which will release calming pheramones in rabbits. Binky is so lazy that normally if Momo tries to get him to wash her, he sneaks under her head and sets off a washing reflex in her. But this time, Binky was up to the job and washed her for ages. I don't think it was a case of washing off 'stinky dog breath...' because the dogs never got near her - she's too fast. So it must have been a rabbit _pressure_ point.

I had always thought that rabbits calmed down when you scratched them behind the ears. Momo grinds her teeth when I scratch her behind the ears... and Binky seems to like it. But between the eyes seems to be important too.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

em821 said:


> Any of you read the NY time article about killing and eating rabbits in the dinning section? Here's the link (graphic):
> http://www.nytimes.com/2010/03/03/dining/03rabbit.html
> 
> I read this article last week at work and I started crying! I don't know who else looked at the article, but it is really disturbing if you have a pet rabbit. The photos that go along with the article are so sad. They had a dinner with rabbit as the main dish and to drink they had glasses with carrots in them for carrot brandy!


----------



## ItalianFashion

I let luigi have fun and shred napkins yesterday.  He loves shredding paper


----------



## ItalianFashion

Shiny magpie, looks like Momo has been  busy! I often wondered how much they would dig outside.  Looks like they must really enjoy it lol.  

OMG- Love the binky pic haha.  It will take a while to get used to the floors. We had tile in Itlay all over the house and when Luigi would run he would always skid across the floor and sometimes into the wall.  I put a carpet in his room and he would binky on that since he would not slide on it.  I am also suprised you have any buttons left on the remote.  We are missing quite a few !


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Luigi is so cute! My bunny Sophie will shred anything too, I think her favorite things to shred are toilet paper rolls!


----------



## omgblonde

Haha, the only reason we have buttons left is because Honey is a FREAK (in the best possible way!). He doesn't really chew anything that's not inside his cage. He won't even eat his food or treats outside his cage, they have to be put in there! The only thing he really does is shred magazines/paper/books and he has an area in the kitchen he chews to pieces! The hamster on the other hand chews EVERYTHING in site.

IF - Luigi is SO cute, awwww! His little teeeeeth!! 

Honey yesterday...


----------



## shinymagpie

ItalianFashion said:


> I let luigi have fun and shred napkins yesterday.  He loves shredding paper



IF The top photo just gets me!!! He is so cute (unless you are a napkin...) Momo has dug out twice now. The other night a cat went into the yard. We heard horrendous screaming from near the enclosure. Cat screaming that is. We think that it put a paw into the cage and Momo bit it. She is a very territorial girl.

OMG lucky you having a non-chewing bunny. Our Binky is obsessed with electrical cables. We can't have him loose anywhere without close supervision (living in a wooden house - closely surrounded by other wooden houses).


----------



## girlvintage

waaaah!!! luigi and honey are sooo cute!!! i'll try to upload new photos of binky soon! hugs to all the bunnies!!


----------



## bellapsyd

ahhh! his little teeth are SO cute IF!!!

I need some advice!  Sarafina has recently discovered she LIVES to kick everything out of her potty.  I almost think she is playing a game!  She kicks stuff out, I vaccum and then she does it again, repeat process.  It's becoming insanely frustrating to me!


----------



## girlvintage

^ hahaha!! oh bella, who knows why old bunnies "learn" new tricks?? 

my suggestion is maybe move her litterbox to another place so she might be too busy about figuring out the change and possibly "forget" about her new found activity?

i notice when binky starts doing a bad habit i just change up the furniture and he is just too curious looking around inspecting that he quickly forgets what he came to do!


----------



## gillianna

My one girl bunny (the mother of our 3 other bunnies) has been a potty digger kicker to the other part of her cage forever.  I tried so many different litter boxes, litter types and finally found what works for us.  I bought a large cat litter pan with a top layer that has holes in it that goes over the box.  I put corn cob litter on the bottom of the box, put the top part over it and some corn cob litter on this and cover with hay.  It also has tall sides and kind of a rim.  Stopped her from digging it out and her cage is now spotless.  It used to drive me nuts to clean her cage 2-3 times a day.  I think she just likes to dig.  I give her paper towels or rolled up pieces of paper and boxes to keep her occupied and this helps.


----------



## shinymagpie

gillianna said:


> My one girl bunny (the mother of our 3 other bunnies) has been a potty digger kicker to the other part of her cage forever.  I tried so many different litter boxes, litter types and finally found what works for us.  I bought a large cat litter pan with a top layer that has holes in it that goes over the box.  I put corn cob litter on the bottom of the box, put the top part over it and some corn cob litter on this and cover with hay.  It also has tall sides and kind of a rim.  Stopped her from digging it out and her cage is now spotless.  It used to drive me nuts to clean her cage 2-3 times a day.  I think she just likes to dig.  I give her paper towels or rolled up pieces of paper and boxes to keep her occupied and this helps.



Can you photograph this please? Sounds interesting.


----------



## ItalianFashion

omgblonde said:


> Haha, the only reason we have buttons left is because Honey is a FREAK (in the best possible way!). He doesn't really chew anything that's not inside his cage. He won't even eat his food or treats outside his cage, they have to be put in there! The only thing he really does is shred magazines/paper/books and he has an area in the kitchen he chews to pieces! The hamster on the other hand chews EVERYTHING in site.
> 
> IF - Luigi is SO cute, awwww! His little teeeeeth!!
> 
> Honey yesterday...


 
Honey is always so relaxed  You are extremely lucky he does not chew everything! I used to be able to let luigi out without worrying but in the us he likes the wood on the walls.  I guess the wood in our old place had a bad taste lol.





bellapsyd said:


> ahhh! his little teeth are SO cute IF!!!
> 
> I need some advice! Sarafina has recently discovered she LIVES to kick everything out of her potty. I almost think she is playing a game! She kicks stuff out, I vaccum and then she does it again, repeat process. It's becoming insanely frustrating to me!


 
You have to ignore her and occupy her with something else so she will forget about that.  She is probably playing.  Luigi will do things a lot if I reinforce his behavior by reacting to it.   Try not vaccuming when she does it.  Just leave it for a while and she may forget about it.   They like to play games with us.   Luigi for example will run under the bed and binky right before if he knows I want to pick him up.  But if I casually pet him and pay him no attention he will lie still an let me get him.  He also will nip sometimes.  If I react to it he will do it over and over to get his way but if I ignore him and just move my hand he stops and licks me. 

I received the sunglasses today! I do believe they are real.  I compared with the photos on authentic forum and look ok. She included receipt , and the box also has the luxottica group sticker.   I am so happy I got such a good deal and they are in pretty good condition.




shinymagpie said:


> IF The top photo just gets me!!! He is so cute (unless you are a napkin...) Momo has dug out twice now. The other night a cat went into the yard. We heard horrendous screaming from near the enclosure. Cat screaming that is. We think that it put a paw into the cage and Momo bit it. She is a very territorial girl.
> 
> OMG lucky you having a non-chewing bunny. Our Binky is obsessed with electrical cables. We can't have him loose anywhere without close supervision (living in a wooden house - closely surrounded by other wooden houses).




Where did momo go when he dug out?   Haha Bunnies can be pretty mean if someone comes into their area. The cat will probably stay away from now on.   Luigi has charged cats and dogs as well.   You would think they would run since they are little but they act like they can take on anything.


----------



## shinymagpie

Hi all. Our  bunnies are fighting fit and I hope yours are too. 
Just a little insight into Japan with a lovely series of photos of an elderly farmer and her beloved pussy cat. Click on any photo under the main one and you can then scroll through them. http://forum.purseblog.com/animalicious/amazing-pictures-from-japan-one-for-cat-lovers-572930.html#post14750359


----------



## omgblonde

Awwwwww those photos are amazing/adorable! Such a cute little kitty! and owner! 

Hope everyone's bunnies are doing good! 

Psssss. Guess who I met yesterday?  Adam Lambert!


----------



## ItalianFashion

omgblonde said:


> Awwwwww those photos are amazing/adorable! Such a cute little kitty! and owner!
> 
> Hope everyone's bunnies are doing good!
> 
> Psssss. Guess who I met yesterday?  Adam Lambert!


 

What a great pic Both of you look gorgeous! How did you get to meet him?


----------



## omgblonde

Thanks! I'm so chuffed with them hahah

He's been in the UK for the past week doing promo, his single hasn't even come out here yet though so barely anyone knows who he is.. and the label wanted to drum up some publicity so they emailed some fans his schedule and asked them to come down and they'd get to meet him etc, win/win situation! So we went to a radio station then ended up at a bowling alley with him hahaha, he was super sweet!


----------



## shinymagpie

OMG  OMG!!! Lucky you!


----------



## bellapsyd

OMG- did you get to bowl with him???


IF- I'm so glad you got the sunglasses!!!  I'm trying to take your advice and ignore Sarafina....


----------



## pollinilove

i want a bunny my husband keeps saying no


----------



## girlvintage

omgblonde said:


> Awwwwww those photos are amazing/adorable! Such a cute little kitty! and owner!
> 
> Hope everyone's bunnies are doing good!
> 
> Psssss. Guess who I met yesterday?  Adam Lambert!



OMG HE'S SOOOO HOTTT!!!


----------



## omgblonde

We didn't get to bowl with him, but we did get interviewed! LOL. I'll have to post the video when it surfaces!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

pollinilove said:


> i want a bunny my husband keeps saying no


pollinilove- I had my bunny before I met my husband, so he didn't really have a choice  I was lucky that he instantly fell in love with her (although he thought I was over feeding her because he didn't know that lop bunnies can get to be so big!) Anyway, I am very thankful that my husband takes great care of my bunny and loves her just as much as I do. 

I am curious why your husband says no to getting a rabbit. They can be a lot of work to take care of properly so you want to both be ready for the commitment, but they are wonderfully enjoyable pets. Maybe you should show him some cute bunny pictures and he will change his mind


----------



## bellapsyd

earthquakkkkkkkkke.


bunnies slept through it!


----------



## shinymagpie

bellapsyd said:


> earthquakkkkkkkkke.
> 
> 
> bunnies slept through it!



Bella you poor thing. How scary, I completely understand. Hope you are feeling OK.

Interesting that the bunnies were not worried by it. Must have been the shape of the waves or something.


----------



## shinymagpie

Binky is surfing!!! He just knocked a cover off the top of the enclosure. The cover is a base plate from his old cage and was being used as a sunshade. It fell onto a brick, so it's up on a slight angle. He is jumping onto it and surfing down the slope. He's done it 3 times now, so he is definitely playing with it. His claws make a lot of noise as he scampers off the plastic!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ omg- youtube video please!


----------



## ShimmaPuff

pollinilove said:


> i want a bunny my husband keeps saying no


Maybe you could get adopted by a plush bunny rabbit. Since adopting us, Princess Pet  has become my closest companion and business partner.





_(*Disclaimer*: Illustration is not the actual Princess Pet, but one of her (few) batch-mates, so it might as well be she)_


----------



## lunette

Hi guys, just wanted to say hello.  I've been one of those MIA, I'm sorry to say.  And can't really think of a good reason why.  It's really good to see you're still here, though, bunnies and all!


----------



## shinymagpie

Hey bunny afficionados.

How are all the bunnies going?

Spring is happening here and the bunnies love it. They are changing color. 

We decided to turn them into living compost manufacturers. We pulled a big pile of weeds and handed them to the bunnies. Momo was inhaling the dandelions. The kids like to peel their apples and the bunnies suck up the apple peels like they are spaghetti!

We also discovered that they love to eat Photinias and Camellia bushes. If you have either of those available, cut a few sprigs and watch them go for it.

Must be time for some new photos...

Anyone snapped any photos lately?


----------



## TCarlsson

Hey!
I just found this thread and made me so happy to see so many bunny lovers.
I have been a bunny lover since I was a little kid.
Right now I am a proud bunny mom for the second time (my first bunny died some years ago), and i absolutely in love with my baby!

I have seen some of the pictures and your bunnies are lovely , i am so glad that i can discuss my eternal love for bunnies with all you.


----------



## shinymagpie

Hey TCarlsson welcome! Your baby bunny is so lovely - those ears!!! What's the bunny's name?


----------



## bellapsyd

i have so many pictures, but I can't seem to post them anymore?  

on a side note, I defend my dissertation monday!!!


----------



## TCarlsson

shinymagpie said:


> Hey TCarlsson welcome! Your baby bunny is so lovely - those ears!!! What's the bunny's name?



His name is Moomoo. (My bf call him Mr.Pelitos like Mr.Hairy! hahaha)


----------



## shinymagpie

bellapsyd said:


> i have so many pictures, but I can't seem to post them anymore?
> 
> on a side note, I defend my dissertation monday!!!



You go girl. How many years of study does that represent...?



TCarlsson said:


> His name is Moomoo. (My bf call him Mr.Pelitos like Mr.Hairy! hahaha)



Cute.  We call ours Binky the big fat rabbit! He wants to keep being a big fat rabbit, so food is his priority in life.


----------



## TCarlsson

shinymagpie said:


> You go girl. How many years of study does that represent...?
> 
> *Cute.  We call ours Binky the big fat rabbit! He wants to keep being a big fat rabbit, so food is his priority in life*.



Hahaha mine is a slacker! He wants to sleep all day long and when he wakes up he comes to me for some cuddle time and then he goes to sleep again!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

shinymagpie said:


> Cute.  We call ours Binky the big fat rabbit! He wants to keep being a big fat rabbit, so food is his priority in life.



My bunny Sophie is fat too. When she sleeps she scrunches up and her big dewlap sticks out.  The vet says she is a good weight, but everyone thinks she is fat when they first see her!

I am always sort of amazed at how much she eats, she loves to just munch and munch.


----------



## baglici0us

Hi bunny lovers! 

Id love to share photos of my new pet, a darling little bunny I've named Buttons! Buttons is 7 weeks old, he loves to do binkies all over my bedroom floor, flops everywhere in his cage and on the bed and is a very loving little bunny. I feel so blessed to have him.

















^ he loves lording it over his bunny domain.


----------



## TCarlsson

baglici0us said:


> Hi bunny lovers!
> 
> Id love to share photos of my new pet, a darling little bunny I've named Buttons! Buttons is 7 weeks old, he loves to do binkies all over my bedroom floor, flops everywhere in his cage and on the bed and is a very loving little bunny. I feel so blessed to have him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ he loves lording it over his bunny domain.



Oh my god!!
Congratulations, He is extremely cute and tiny! 
I love happy bunnies that love to play and jump around.
Your are both so lucky to have each other!


----------



## hellokatiegirl

Buttons is so cute!!!!  I am glad he is such a happy and healthy bunny!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Buttons reminds me of my old Mokona! Beautiful coloring!

Side note, after a spa day this weekend we found a rabbit at the animal shelter we were at had a rabbit with these strange "pods" on his testicles... so far the notion is potentially pimples, but has anyone else seen this?













They are for the most part the same size/shape/length except the smaller ones that are small exact round circles that are very tiny at the ends of some of the visible blood vessels on the testicle that didn't get in the pictures as seen above... I saw more beginnings of them on the other testicle than the one in the picture as shown.  They didn't seem 100% fluid filled, but did have some sort of squishy/firm consistency inside of them.


----------



## shinymagpie

Interesting find Bunny.

These look like something of interest to researchers. Really good clinical photos. How you would find them I don't know. There are Journals of Vetinary Science websites, but how you could use this to find someone who would be interested, I am not sure. The sites are all about subscriptions and are at the technical level, so aimed at professionals not the public. I didn't see a contact us section on any of them.



bunnymasseuse said:


> Buttons reminds me of my old Mokona! Beautiful coloring!
> 
> Side note, after a spa day this weekend we found a rabbit at the animal shelter we were at had a rabbit with these strange "pods" on his testicles... so far the notion is potentially pimples, but has anyone else seen this?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are for the most part the same size/shape/length except the smaller ones that are small exact round circles that are very tiny at the ends of some of the visible blood vessels on the testicle that didn't get in the pictures as seen above... I saw more beginnings of them on the other testicle than the one in the picture as shown.  They didn't seem 100% fluid filled, but did have some sort of squishy/firm consistency inside of them.


----------



## bellapsyd

not sure bunnymasseuse.  I know rabbits can get syphillis, I am not sure how it presents int he ear;y stages on rabbits, has this been looked into?


*I successfully defended my dissertation Monday!  Minor edits and then I am DONE!!!  Shineymagpie- I did the accelerated track, so I did 4 yrs of undergraduate degree, 2 years of master's degree, and 2 years of doctorate (this year being my final year while on internship), so I will be done officially on August 20th!  

Everyone please wish on your lucky stars so that I get a JOB ASAP in my field out here in Los Angeles!


----------



## girlvintage

hiya bunny mommas..

bit of stressful news about binky, i noticed he was a bit teary eyed last week and i was already scheduling a visit with his vet when just this morning i noticed he had been drooling.. it was a suspicion i was all too afraid to face...  after several xrays we've now confirmed he has molar overgrowth and its growing into his jaw bone and up pushing against his eyes.. 

because binky already has overgrown front teeth that i periodically have to trim, i was hoping he would not have to go through molar spurs too.. but now it seems molar overgrowth is even worse because it requires major surgery that none of the vets here are trained to do on rabbits...

my vet said he will try his best efforts to ask his vet surgeon and animal dentist if they would agree to file down the teeth to make him more comfy but even that is not certain bec they haveno experience with sedating rabbits here and would rather not take the risks...

i'm so worried i will get the bad news that the other vets will not agree to the sedation and filing of teeth and that binky will have to go through life with facial pains due to his teeth peircing through his skull - its a horrible thought and i would do anything, pay anything, just to take this inevitable pain from happening.. 

i've always indulged him in his love for pellets and veggies, and now i feel so horrible for not being stricter in making him eat more hay, and now he has to pay for it, i feel like a very bad mother now....

in the meantime, the vet said its never too late to be stricter with his diet and give more hay, but how do i explain to a little bunny to: "pls eat your hay or your tooth aches will get worse and you may go blind"....i am at a loss right now, all i can do is stare at his sad face, looking at me and wondering why his bowl has very little of the good stuff???

i am desperate to make him eat hay now, but he just doesnt get it... :cry:


----------



## shinymagpie

Oh. That's tough news. Poor Binky!

Well, the story is, put the hay in the cage, a few carrots, some bits of wood and let him go for it. He will eat when he gets hungry. I know this sounds blunt, but he will do it.

Our Binky was obsessed by pellets. We bumped up the hay content dramatically. Now he has changed his diet quite a bit. He will happily dig through the hay to find the good bits. But it took a couple of months to cut down his addiction to the growth pellets.


----------



## girlvintage

shinymagpie said:


> Oh. That's tough news. Poor Binky!
> 
> Well, the story is, put the hay in the cage, a few carrots, some bits of wood and let him go for it. He will eat when he gets hungry. I know this sounds blunt, but he will do it.
> 
> Our Binky was obsessed by pellets. We bumped up the hay content dramatically. Now he has changed his diet quite a bit. He will happily dig through the hay to find the good bits. But it took a couple of months to cut down his addiction to the growth pellets.



thanks... i know i have to learn tough love.. but its hard to know he's hungry and cant understand why i'm not feeding him.. breaks my heart. and worse, what if this tough love is much too late considering the growth has already pushed inwards? ugh. i wish i could do more to help him.


----------



## bellapsyd

do you have timothy hay cubes by you?  Mine love them and think they are a treat (they arent)...try that!

Also- there are articles on the internet about what the right type of sedation is for rabbits- look them up and read them, there are some medicines that SHOULD NOT be used- you need to be more educated than your vet!

Lastly, I have no idea your financial situation or if you have family elsewhere (country wise)- but any way you can "take a vacation" and have him to go a vet in another area/country that is more experienced with rabbits?  

Do you have a Veterinary Association where you can look up docs by specialty?  Or a Rabbit Association?


----------



## baglici0us

Thanks for your kind comments about Buttons, TCarlsson, hellokatiegirl and bunnymasseuse.

Unfortunately poor Buttons has not been a healthy bunny. When I first got him, I realised that he had fleas and applied the appropriate treatment on him. A few days ago, i noticed some patchy bits on his ears and googled it and thought it was ear mites. Took him to the neighbourhood vet this morning and the vet said she thought it was not ear mites but ringworm. She gave it a shot to stop the itching and prescribed antibacterial wipes twice a day for the affected area. I took a photo of the area and sent it to a good vet friend of mine who thought that it looks like ear mites. In your experience, what do you think it is? He keeps shaking his head and trying to groom his ears. He is a house bunny and only kept indoors.


----------



## baglici0us

Here are more pictures of Buttons:
















Cosy in his loveseat..





Standing tall...


----------



## Balthazar

Dear bunny lovers,

I can't believe I have to do this but I think it's in the best interest of my bunny. I am moving to the country where there are no conditions for taking care of bunnies. I had to make decision between taking him there and jeopardizing his life and leaving him here with a good family. 
Does any of you know anybody who knows how to take care of rabbits and would be willing to take him?
He is a small bunny, very playful, knows what he wants and knows how to tell you that. He comes when you call him by name. His name is Balthazar.
We live in Chicago.
Unfortunately can not upload the pictures. Don't know why. Says error all the time.
My email is milena-3@msn.com
Thanks


----------



## bellapsyd

^ take him to red door shelter.  when i lived in chicago i volunteered with them.  i have also adopted from them- they are amazing.  talk to toni


----------



## Balthazar

Thank you for reply. He came from red door though. They are doing good job and I have been  supporting them every way I could. However I would really like something more personal for him. He is a small rabbit with a great personality. He longs for company, cuddling and interaction all the time.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ I understand- but they will always take back their own and it's most definitely better than nothing if you cannot take him.  May I ask why you can't?  Surely in the country you can still get greens for him to eat?  And order hay?


----------



## Balthazar

It's hot there. African hot. Food would be only one of the problems. I will have to make trips around. Taking him with me on the buses, small plains etc in that hit would kill him. Leaving him with somebody would be equally dangerous. They sometimes see them as food, being the worse case scenario.


We thank you so much in taking interest in Balthazar' life.


----------



## bellapsyd

I'm so sorry   Please keep us updated on him!


----------



## Balthazar

Thank you. I am working hard and am determined to find the best solution for him. I'll let you know.


----------



## girlvintage

hiya guys.. been MIA..

binky's tooth problem is still stressing me out, his eyes have stopped tearing but now he has a constant drool, the poor thing.. i'm feeling so helpless in teaching him to eat more hay, i've reduced his veggies and pellets to a sparse minimum so that he'd be forced to eat the hay cubes and i think he's learning to eat the cubes slowly.. 

just read on some site that sunbathing can also help "tame" the tooth overgrowth?? is that true? he loves sunbathing by the glass door in the morning where he gets a good amount of sunshine, and the site suggests bringing the bunny out and not just get sun through the glass.. i'm willing to try anything to help -- but does this even make any sense with connection to their teeth?


----------



## lunette

baglici0us said:


> Thanks for your kind comments about Buttons, TCarlsson, hellokatiegirl and bunnymasseuse.
> 
> Unfortunately poor Buttons has not been a healthy bunny. When I first got him, I realised that he had fleas and applied the appropriate treatment on him. A few days ago, i noticed some patchy bits on his ears and googled it and thought it was ear mites. Took him to the neighbourhood vet this morning and the vet said she thought it was not ear mites but ringworm. She gave it a shot to stop the itching and prescribed antibacterial wipes twice a day for the affected area. I took a photo of the area and sent it to a good vet friend of mine who thought that it looks like ear mites. In your experience, what do you think it is? He keeps shaking his head and trying to groom his ears. He is a house bunny and only kept indoors.




Actually I have no experience with anything like this in our bunnies, I just know that ringworm is a fungal infection, and antibacterial treatment won't help it, so that seems odd to me.  Did your vet do any kind of biopsy or test for the diagnosis?  It'd seem to me like mites would show up under a microscope.  Maybe you could ask your vet friend to be certain...  if it is mites you want to be sure to get them treated.  My niece just lost her pet rat to a mites-related injury/ infection, it was horrible.  Sending you healthy bunny thoughts~


----------



## shinymagpie

baglici0us. How's Button's ear?
GV, how is Binky. Is the hay diet getting better?  Can he eat bits of other plants?

We have been giving the bunnies lots of stuff lately. They like apple peels and cores, thistles, dandelions (particularly the flowers). Today I gave them lots of Camellia branches (they peel the bark off the sticks - GV maybe this would be good for Binky too?) I also cut some bits of honeysuckle and they ate the flowers first then the leaves. Momo was only eating the leaves but not the stem of each leaf.
Just recently, we started giving them bits of banana - the squashy end bits and the whole peel. Today we threw a piece out while they were running around in the garden. Binky ran up to it immediately and started scoffing it down. Momo crept up, then pulled half of it right out of his mouth and ran off a few paces. Then she nibbled it and ran off another couple of meters and turned around so she could see if he was coming towards her. So banana seems to be the go.

The bunnies even have their own 'garden' in the edge of their enclosure. Something like a pumpkin or cucumber plant has come up inside the edge of their cage. It has two lovely big green leaves on it. Just incase Binky hadn't seen it, my daughter patted him right next to it. He sniffed it but was not interested in nibbling it. We are waiting to see what it grows into. It is pretty funny to see a lovely green plant right next to where they sleep. 
We also read an article on bunnies eyesight. They can actually see planes overhead. I was surprised by this, but it makes sense as a plane looks a bit like an eagle or a hawk. So there is roughly 10 degrees that the rabbit can't see and that is right in front.  So now we notice that they go past their food when searching for it, then turn sideways to find it. It also means that Binky can see us when we open the curtains at night and he is watching to see what we are doing. We thought we might be big fuzzy shapes, and that he was mainly listening for us, but apparently not.  We let them out to play in the garden in the evenings now as well as in the day. 

Looking forward to hearing more about your bunnies. And photos if there are any.


----------



## bellapsyd

anyone have any experience with pneumonia in bunnies?


----------



## girlvintage

shinymagpie said:


> GV, how is Binky. Is the hay diet getting better?  Can he eat bits of other plants?
> 
> We have been giving the bunnies lots of stuff lately. They like apple peels and cores, thistles, dandelions (particularly the flowers). Today I gave them lots of Camellia branches (they peel the bark off the sticks - GV maybe this would be good for Binky too?) I also cut some bits of honeysuckle and they ate the flowers first then the leaves. Momo was only eating the leaves but not the stem of each leaf.



Binky has been very sly in letting me know if he's eating his hay or not! I leave several hay cubes in his bowl, even break them up into smaller pieces to make it easier for him to adjust, but i'm always finding ground up almost pulverized hay the next day -- i'm not sure if he really munches on them and eats them or just crushes them with his fat ass to make me believe that he eats them! hehe!

but in all seriousness, he still has the occasional worrying "drool" but it has lessened, which makes me think he's slowly learning to eat healthier.. his appetite is still intact which i have to say is a great relief -- he loves  broccoli and apples and has started to eat more carrots lately so i think the pain of his tooth problems maybe subsiding, hopefully with more tough love the overgrown teeth will eventually be worn down..


----------



## gillianna

Will Binky chew on wood toys?  I hope he is eating the hay cubes for you.  My 4 bunnies will eat anything.  The do seem to love chewing on apple and peach tree bark.  Yesterday I took all their bunny beds (really dog beds) out of their cage and put in nice soft carpet which I got for $2.00 each.  They are the size of a very small rug and fits about 1/3 of their cages.  They seem so happy to stretch out on the carpet or maybe they just like something new.  I will wash their beds today and put them back in since they all love to snuggle with their stuffed babies in their beds.  They also seem to love being brushed more and more each day.  It is so funny to see them stretch out when we brush them.  When you stop they kind of nudge you like "keep brushing".  I want to bring one extra cage we have in the basement and put it outside so I can bring them outside when I work in the gardens.  I think they will like the fresh air.  I need to go visit my neighbor and pick things from her big herb garden, last year she used to give the bunies all sorts of things I never gave them and she said they loved herbs.  

Hope Button's ear gets better soon.  I was talking to a neighbor who has a 8 year old house rabbit and she said her rabbit was never sick a day in its life.  The rabbit is kind of mean and will not let you pet or hold it.  She so wanted a affectionate rabbit but I guess they decide how close they will let you get.


----------



## poopsie

Awwwww- everybody's bunnies are so cute!

Several evenings a week I ride my bike out in the foothill neighborhoods and go visit the swarms of cottontail bunnies! Just the cutest little things EVER! Never fails to make me happy no matter how tough the day was. Bunnies ROCK!


----------



## emcosmo1639

I can't believe I just now found this thread!  I had two bunnies my whole childhood and they were the best pets ever!!  keep your pics and stories coming...I'm loving this!!  it makes me wish I could have bunnies again!


----------



## shinymagpie

Binky was just eating some apple, pushing his face into it as fast as he could, raised his head to chew and Momo did a drive by robbery and sprang past him and into a corner. Binky was left spinning in circles looking for it. So I gave him a bit more.  True love does not count for much where there are apples at stake.

Now our dogs are trying to tunnel, just like the bunnies do... They are already stealing carrots and trying to eat the Timothy Grass. Identity crises.


----------



## rkuro

Dont mean to change the subject here, but that Hall0oween bunny pic is awesome. was it professionally done?


----------



## rkuro

oh, the message was for  bellapsyd


----------



## bellapsyd

it was.  the shelter I volunteered with in Chicago does Bunny Spa Day as a fundraiser and "Glamour Shots" are part of the deal!  I loved going (before I moved)- I have a great collection of different themed pictures from it!

* Anyone have any experience with: chronic diaphragmatic hernias or tumors in their bunnies? Chester has one or the other


----------



## rkuro

shinymagpie: the Binky bunnies are adorable!!!!!!!!!!

bellapsyd- sorry ur bunny's sick


----------



## omgblonde

Hope Chester is okay Bella! Keep us posted on him!


----------



## rkuro

Does anyone feed their bunny apples?


----------



## shinymagpie

rkuro said:


> Does anyone feed their bunny apples?



They actually really love apple peel!  And kiwi fruit, bananas, strawberries, hay, camellia branches, pine tree clippings (they eat the bark off it), marigolds, weeds, avocado skins, pumpkin.  Don't just stick to rabbit food. If the rabbit doesn't try to eat it, then it may not be the right thing for them. For example, I read somewhere that they should not eat potatoes or tomatoes. In our garden, there are some wild potato plants - the bunnies don't touch them at all. I also got mean with the food recently. We toss a bit of bunny food into the enclosure, but instead of putting it in a bowl or a neat little pile we scatter it int their big pile of hay... so they have to work for it a bit... Gosh we are ruthless!

rkuro Your bunny is cute.

Bella, what's up with Chester...

OMG any new Honey pictures?

girlvintage how's Binky's lifestyle change going?

Ours got a bonus night as wild rabbits. 

Between all of us, we let them out for a late night run. Then no one remembered to put them back in. Luckily, there are not many animals around where we are. 

In the morning, my other half shoved one of the dogs out the back door for a pee, then ambled off to make coffee. The dog usually tries to get back in but didn't this time. He looked out the door and noticed Binky sitting in the enclosure with the doors open. 

Momo was doing circuits of the garden at moderate speed with Ai Chan, the Shiba Inu (Shibaken Japanese dog) running flat out after her. They must have done a few laps before he saw what was going on then grabbed the dog. Momo stopped then ambled in to the cage, nosed Binky then sat in the corner doing some deep breathing! Both bunnies spent most of the day snoozing after their free range night.


----------



## rkuro

shinymp- thanks for the food info.  I did try to slice some mango for her last night. She took a bite, then snubbed it. OH well! so far she only likes the basics, shaved carrots, celery, lettuce, pellets. 
 That's a funny story of the rabbits experience. We let ours out in the back yard for hours, but I have to keep a close eye from the window, or sit on the bench to watch. Lots of stray cats. 
 Gonna try the apples next.


----------



## rkuro

Oh, I also wanted to know - is there an easy way to clip bunnie's nails? I have a tiny nail clipper but she hates it. I'm also scared to death to do it. Also, does anyone bathe their bunny? I've been just washing her feet of the mud from the yard. thanks


----------



## girlvintage

my heart is broken forever.

binky's tooth problem has gotten progressively worse in just a month, i realise he must've kept the pain much longer and its only been so unbearable these past few weeks.. his appetite had decreased significantly and each time he would try to take a nibble he would jump back and twitch in pain, he would hop from one spot to another trying to hop away from the pain in his mouth..

his drooling had not stopped since 5 weeks ago, and he'd been drinking large amounts of water, probably to rehydrate himself and relieve some of the toothache, but also probably bec he couldnt chew anything with comfort..

the vets had no solution for me here, they have no formal training for dental work in small animals and all sadly refused to do any dental work on him, and even the suggested pain killers were not available in the clinics.. 

last night i gave binky a raisin, a treat he never refuses unless he's sick.. he quickly ran to me and ate up the raisin,  obviously showing that he was starving.. then he suddenly spit it out accompanied with oozing drool.. but then the drool just kept going. there was so much drool coming out of his mouth that it was like a small faucet of water.. then he started convulsing and drool started coming out of his nose, he was struggling to catch his breath through his nose and mouth as i tried desperately to help him by wiping off the drool with tissue..  the twitching went on for a couple of seconds, but enough for me to think he was dying in my arms.. it was the most painful scene i've ever had to see..

i could no longer take it.. the rest of the night i held his wet body in my arms and cuddled him for as long as he allowed me.. i knew then that i had no other option.. i knew how much pain he was in already and i realized i was only holding on to false hope that the pain was going to go away on its own.. 

today I made the most painful decision to let go of the sweetest, most loving pet one could ever hope for.. i know in my heart it was the kindest thing i could do for him, but i also still wish i could've done more.. i'm angry at myself for not having the means to do more.

i wish i lived in a country that had more medical training and services available for small pets.. my heart will forever be broken because the vets here could not help a bunny in so much pain.. 

i miss my binky so much.. i pray he forgives me for not finding a better way to take his pain away.

rip my love.. :cry:


----------



## luvmycloset

Girlvintage, so very sorry for your loss. Having a pet put down is one of the hardest decisions to make and even though you know it was kindest thing to do it doesn't make it any easier but rest assured it was the right thing to do for him.


----------



## em821

GV &#8211; I&#8217;m so so sorry:cry:&#8230; I haven&#8217;t spend much time on tpf lately and totally missed your posts about Binky. This is so terribly sad &#8211; Binky could be helped if the vets are trained in rabbit care. Didn't sound like the vets around you would confer with vets in other country either to at least try! 

Please don&#8217;t blame yourself and know that with no professional welling to help, there&#8217;s no way Binky would get better on his own. Even if you were more careful with his diet, some bunnies are just more likely to have teeth problem than others. With no vets to help him &#8211; out of love &#8211; you made a right decision to help end the extreme pain Binky was under. It&#8217;s the hardest decision but it was the only kind thing you could do when all other option run out. It&#8217;s one I dread I might have to make one day&#8230; Thinking of you during this hard time... Hugs


----------



## pond23

*girlvintage*: I am so, so sorry for your loss. My heart broke when I read your post. You were such a kind, loving, wonderful mother to Binky. You did everything you could in your power to care for him. Your posts show what a compassionate and warm-hearted person you are. My heart goes out to you in this difficult time. Never blame yourself. I wish you comfort and all of the best. Many hugs and best wishes from me to you


----------



## girlvintage

thank you guys.. it really means alot to me to hear that i couldn't have done anything more to get rid of the pain.. i'm feeling so guilty, but i know it was eventually going to get worse and i couldn't imagine putting binky through more pain..

i woke up this morning feeling tremendous regret and self doubt, all the what ifs in my head now haunting me.. i know i have to trust my first instinct that in my heart i did what any good mother would do for her suffering child, but i also know my heart will forever have a hole knowing i couldnt give binky a better life in the end. :cry:


----------



## shinymagpie

GV So sorry for your loss. 

You gave Binky a wonderful home and were a fantastic devoted Bunny Mother!  All your posts over the years showed how much Binky loved you and how much you loved him. You really enjoyed eachother - that's a lifelong memory. 

There were no options available for you to take because the services were not there. You can't blame yourself and there is no knowing whether there was something else going on with him. You did exactly the right thing. You took the pain away from him. 

Please don't dwell only on the last few weeks, remember all the wonderful times too.  He stays in my kid's and my memories as truly funny, friendly photogenic rabbit!


----------



## queennadine

OMG *girlvintage* I am so so sorry for your loss. 

I'm sure Binky is in a much better place now and is pain free.


----------



## bunnymasseuse

girlvintage said:


> thank you guys.. it really means alot to me to hear that i couldn't have done anything more to get rid of the pain.. i'm feeling so guilty, but i know it was eventually going to get worse and i couldn't imagine putting binky through more pain..
> 
> i woke up this morning feeling tremendous regret and self doubt, all the what ifs in my head now haunting me.. i know i have to trust my first instinct that in my heart i did what any good mother would do for her suffering child, but i also know my heart will forever have a hole knowing i couldnt give binky a better life in the end. :cry:


When my bunny passed it was much like you GV, he couldn't breathe, taking gasps between the crusty nose and eyes he had as if each was a struggle.

I cuddled him next to my neck as I drove frantically to the vet... even at that state (and with nothing wrong with him prior to that) they could not save him, he had organ failure and the decision soon after even with SubQ was that it was his time.  

It's possible that something other than just the tooth had started since it's hard to keep a diet right when you can't eat everything you are supposed to as a rabbit.

My cats, and I missed Arrow so much after that... but the pain will linger for quite some time... almost longer the more you truly loved and cared them.  

{hugs}


----------



## bellapsyd

GV-

I know you were one of the most devoted, loving, bunny moms a bunny could hope for!  Unfortunately we are limited by medicine and science in what we can "cure" and take away from our animals (and ourselves).  I have no doubt in my mind you did all you could have and had there been more options, you would have exhausted those as well!  Binky knew he was very loved and had found a great life.  Know that animals only trust those that are worthy, and Binky sure trusted you- think of all those fun and silly pictures you were allowed to take!  If I may suggest a book or 2? "Surviving the heartbreak of choosing death for your pet" by linda m. peterson.  also "The soul of your pet" by scott s. smith.  These books helped me tremendously after I had to choose to put Bella asleep last summer.  I had also found comfort in doing a few other memorial things, which if you would like, I can share with you (over PM if you are more comfortable).  I'll be keeping you in my thoughts. Xoxo.  
PS- Binky is watching down on you now.  Your personal angel/guardian (I truly believe this and as a result, collect things with bunnies with wings, etc)


----------



## omgblonde

GV - I am so so sorry for your loss  Binky had a wonderful life and you were such a fantastic bunny mommy to him, he could not of asked for a better home. You did absolutely everything you could for him, you're amazing.


----------



## girlvintage

*em, pond, shinymag, queennadine, bunnymasseuse, bellapsyd, omgblonde:* 

thank you so much for the kind words.. i've been so lucky to have bunny friends who understand exactly what i'm going through and it really means a lot..


----------



## gillianna

Girlvintage:  I am sorry for your loss and know that nothing takes the pain away but you do have to remember Binky had a life filled with your love and attention.  What more could a bunny ask for but a loving owner?  When our first rabbit died it was really hard on the kids and me too and others would think "it was only a bunny" but until you have that bond you will not understand.  We buried our bunny under a hydragena tree in the yard and made a small garden for him. We put a angle statue and my daughter collects shells and puts it in the garden.  It helped.  Now we have 4 bunnies and we love them but it took our first and special bunny to introduce us to how wonderful they are.  
Sending you big HUGS.


----------



## bellapsyd

just wondering if everyone has seen this shocking letter from Southwest airlines in regards to rabbits in cabin:

http://www.bunspace.com/forum/thread?tid=9701&posts_tgp_no=1&posts_tgp_limit=10

here is the facebook group:

http://www.facebook.com/pages/South...annot-Relate-to-Rabbit-Owners/125112477524393


----------



## shinymagpie

^ That letter is truly unbelievable. I am astonished that the writer was given permission to post it.


----------



## bellapsyd

^well, it was posted by the woman that received it- she was so outraged at the response. Southwest is my favorite airline and I wouldn't stop flying them just b/c bunnies cant be in cabin (most airlines wont allow it)...but the tone of that letter disgusts me!  Based off of that I am boycotting.


----------



## shinymagpie

shinymagpie said:


> ^ That letter is truly unbelievable. I am astonished that the writer was given permission to post it.





bellapsyd said:


> ^well, it was posted by the woman that received it- she was so outraged at the response. Southwest is my favorite airline and I wouldn't stop flying them just b/c bunnies cant be in cabin (most airlines wont allow it)...but the tone of that letter disgusts me!  Based off of that I am boycotting.



Ohh.. No. Got a slight misunderstanding here I think.  

What I meant to convey, was that the *person* *who works for Southwest* *has* such *appalling* *customer* service/*liaison* *skills*, that I am astonished that their boss let them send it as _an official response_ to a consumer group's petition. 

I am all in favor of the bunny lobbyists doing their lobbying for whatever they want to negotiate!


----------



## bellapsyd

^ ohhh, gotcha!!!  My bad!


I have a new bunny everyone!  Her name is Lilly and she was found in the middle of the street in Brentwood/Santa Monica.  I think she thinks she is a dog- she follows me everywhere, incessantly kisses me, and loves to snuggle under the blankets and sleep with me!  I just have to save $ to get her checked out (I don't have enough space to keep her too separated from my 2- and everyone is sneezing!) and spayed.  I really can't afford another pet...but how could I let her be homeless? (all the shelters are full right now and not taking any more bunnies!).  Plus, she came into my life on 6.11....one year after my precious Bella passed. Coincidence?


----------



## shinymagpie

^photos please. sounds like it was meant to be...


----------



## girlvintage

OMG bella -- is that letter for real??? some people are so insensitive!! 

makes my blood boil.. its bad enough that they are not fair with their pet policies, but to be rude and inconsiderate in response to legitimate requests - thats just uncalled for!


----------



## pond23

I fly Southwest a lot, and I am absolutely disgusted at the tone and at the wording of this letter. This is a serious cause for bunny owners, not an opportunity for bad puns and jokes. Very, very unprofessional. Yuck! This will make me think twice about flying with them, especially if I have alternatives.


----------



## gillianna

I think Lilly found a loving forever home, perhaps Bella had something to do with this.  To be so affectionate--that is great....  Looking forward for pictures.  What color is the bunny?  How old do you think Lilly might be?  HUGS.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ i can't seem to post pics here anymore?   she is dark brown- almost black! upright ears, larger.  The shelter estimates her to be around 4 y/o.  Unspayed  She goes tot he vet wed for a general checkup!


----------



## shinymagpie

Raining! Raining! Raining! Getting 20-30 mm per hour of rain here over 12-24 hours. So our bunnies are indoors for the night. They have been tunneling out of 'Bunnyworld' in our garden. I suspect their tunnels are now swimming pools. Momo loves the rain, but Binky votes with his big hairy feet and lumbers back indoors when it gets heavy.


----------



## fufu

I had miss alot of this thread.... 

Wabbit is 1 year going 3 months already.. 

Getting bigger, smarter and loveable.

Here is him carried by my Dad. First time able to take his full face pictures, he's quite a camera shy. 






Love how he stares into the camera. Dad says he looks like being held hostage by a gangster, haha. 





Here's the camera shy picture of him..


----------



## bellapsyd

^ so cute!!!


----------



## pond23

Wabbit is gorgeous *fufu*! Such a cute face and loveable furry footsies.


----------



## shinymagpie

Cute picture *fufu*.  I'm with Dad, Wabbit looks like he's waiting to see what's next...!


----------



## fufu

bellapsyd: Thank you  

pond23: He will be alll over the moon hearing this. I realise he tend to look himself in the reflection. haha 

shinymagpie: Thanks  I'm happy he doesn't mind people carrying him. I read somewhere else that  bunnies don't really like to be carried, maybe it really depends on the characters of each individual bunny. My parents trim his nails without much struggles from him.


----------



## girlvintage

*i'm a new mama!! *

i visited a neighborhood wildlife conservation park today, a community "farm" that educates the community about local wildlife and how we can help protect them, the place was beautiful and clean, the animals were freely roaming the open space much like a farm rather than a caged zoo.

one area was the petting zoo filled with farm animals and pets.. and they had a happy bunch of dwarf angoras that were available for adoption.. well, i couldn't resist falling in love with this little guy..!











please help me name him!! 

based on his markings i'd say he's a harlequin angora mix.. he's honey colored, with dark brown stripes and the tip of his nose is white!


----------



## shinymagpie

girlvintage said:


> *i'm a new mama!! *
> 
> i visited a neighborhood wildlife conservation park today, a community "farm" that educates the community about local wildlife and how we can help protect them, the place was beautiful and clean, the animals were freely roaming the open space much like a farm rather than a caged zoo.
> 
> one area was the petting zoo filled with farm animals and pets.. and they had a happy bunch of dwarf angoras that were available for adoption.. well, i couldn't resist falling in love with this little guy..!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please help me name him!!
> 
> based on his markings i'd say he's a harlequin angora mix.. he's honey colored, with dark brown stripes and the tip of his nose is white!



My kids love him! Older daughter suggests calling him Putin (the nice rabbit in the Usavich anime series) or Mocha.  Younger daughter suggests Harry. Team idea is Fudgie. I think he looks like a little fluffy caramel latte. He's very cute.


----------



## girlvintage

^ those are fab suggestions! funny you mention caramel latte, bec i was thinking..

  "mocha frappuccino"  or "chino" for short..

  "cinnabun" is also a contender..


----------



## pond23

^ He's adorable *girlvintage*! I love the white tip of his nose. I haven't come up with any good names yet, but Cinnabun is my favorite so far.


----------



## bellapsyd

I think "Tiger" (like the winnie the pooh character!)


----------



## girlvintage

baby boy "nameless" is adjusting to the new home and food.. has a bit of wet poop this morning.. havent had to deal with wet poop in so long so i've forgotten what red flags to look for!

 i dont want to panic (yet) since i'm sure its bec of the adjustment in food, but i was thinking of getting some benebac for good measure..  what do you guys do when this happens? when do i NEED to take him to the vet?


----------



## girlvintage

whew! false alarm!! it was just anxious new mother panic attacks.. 

the poopy butt only lasted the morning, but i took away the sliced carrots just for good measure and feeding him hay cubes and pellets for now..

his personality is slowly coming out, he's a bit mischievous and loves to play hide and seek! when i tire looking for him he squeezes himself between my feet, hehe..

i STILL dont know what to name him!!!

SO FAR i've narrowed it down to: cinnabun, furby, bailey and muffin..

and a fave but rather controversial one: PABLO ESCOBUN  -- because of the white tip on his nose!!


----------



## shinymagpie

girlvintage said:


> whew! false alarm!! it was just anxious new mother panic attacks..
> 
> the poopy butt only lasted the morning, but i took away the sliced carrots just for good measure and feeding him hay cubes and pellets for now..
> 
> his personality is slowly coming out, he's a bit mischievous and loves to play hide and seek! when i tire looking for him he squeezes himself between my feet, hehe..
> 
> i STILL dont know what to name him!!!
> 
> SO FAR i've narrowed it down to: cinnabun, furby, bailey and muffin..
> 
> and a fave but rather controversial one: PABLO ESCOBUN  -- because of the white tip on his nose!!



Ha ha. Well he's so cute no one will ever take him seriously why not give him a controversial name...  does look a bit like a furby. Very nice ears.


----------



## nauticalstar

girlvintage said:


> *i'm a new mama!! *
> 
> i visited a neighborhood wildlife conservation park today, a community "farm" that educates the community about local wildlife and how we can help protect them, the place was beautiful and clean, the animals were freely roaming the open space much like a farm rather than a caged zoo.
> 
> one area was the petting zoo filled with farm animals and pets.. and they had a happy bunch of dwarf angoras that were available for adoption.. well, i couldn't resist falling in love with this little guy..!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> please help me name him!!
> 
> based on his markings i'd say he's a harlequin angora mix.. he's honey colored, with dark brown stripes and the tip of his nose is white!



He's unbelievably adorable! I showed my SO, who suggests the name Tater.


----------



## pond23

girlvintage said:


> whew! false alarm!! it was just anxious new mother panic attacks..
> 
> the poopy butt only lasted the morning, but i took away the sliced carrots just for good measure and feeding him hay cubes and pellets for now..
> 
> his personality is slowly coming out, he's a bit mischievous and loves to play hide and seek! when i tire looking for him he squeezes himself between my feet, hehe..
> 
> i STILL dont know what to name him!!!
> 
> SO FAR i've narrowed it down to: cinnabun, furby, bailey and muffin..
> 
> *and a fave but rather controversial one: PABLO ESCOBUN -- because of the white tip on his nose*!!


 
^ That is hilarious!  He is so cute!!!


----------



## girlvintage

ok its official.. pls meet Pablo Escobun aka "FURBY" !! 

..the longer name was too cute to pass up, but he'll be called *Furby! *






discovering new hideouts..





checkin' out the view..


----------



## pond23

^ Look at those chubby cheeks! I agree. Pablo Esobun was just too clever a name to pass up.


----------



## shinymagpie

girlvintage said:


> ok its official.. pls meet Pablo Escobun aka "FURBY" !!
> 
> ..the longer name was too cute to pass up, but he'll be called *Furby! *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> discovering new hideouts..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> checkin' out the view..



So cute! Lovely pictures.


----------



## nauticalstar

So, I buy lots of tshirts from shirt.woot.com and today's shirt is entitled Bunnies Forever. Two bunnies forming the infinity symbol. Its pretty cute!! Thought I should let you guys know- I already sent it to my bunny-loving sister


----------



## girlvintage

what do you guys do for a bit of teary eye? furby's left eye is a a bit teary and i suspect its the renovations in the next room, its being repainted. he only stays in my room and isnt allowed to go out but i think the dust and paint smell can still be causing this.. the eye doesnt look red or mucusy - just extra watery, so i think its just irritated..

i read online that any basic eye wash solution will help - have you guys had to use eye-mo on your bunnies?


----------



## omgblonde

OMGGGG FURBY IS ADORABLE! I want to squish him!

I just used to use a cotton ball and warm water on Honey when he had teary eyes.


----------



## girlvintage

hiya! here's a video i just uploaded of furby!! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2cTbkcbbfw


----------



## pond23

^ I'm in love *girlvintage*! LOL! Furby is too cute for words. He is like a tiny little lion.


----------



## girlvintage

pond23 said:


> ^ I'm in love *girlvintage*! LOL! Furby is too cute for words. He is like a tiny little lion.



a ferocious one - roar!!!


----------



## BomberGal

I love all the bunnies! It makes me miss mine. 
Hubby is severely allergic to the hay. So there was a bunny ban placed.


----------



## shinymagpie

girlvintage said:


> hiya! here's a video i just uploaded of furby!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b2cTbkcbbfw



Furby's videos are so cute. Loved the tribute video of Binky too!


----------



## girlvintage

thanks guys!

ok, i really want to enforce good eating habits with this little one, and i need advice on the quantity of food per variety..

for a young bunny how much veggies and pellets should he get and how often..?

like: should it be 1/2 cup leaves, 1/4 cup carrots.. only in the morning..? 1/4 pellets only at night... that type of quantity..

and how long before i should change the hay, or should i just leave it until he consumes it all?

i already leave as much hay as he can eat, but i dont want to deprive him of good fresh food as well..

thanks for the advice..!


----------



## spablo

Introducing my new and first bunny, Temaki!  He is a 3 month old dutch dwarf bunny.  We can't tell the sex yet but we're assuming boy to make talking about him easier. My boyfriend and I got him together yesterday at the pet store.  Someone else was looking at the bunnies so they unlocked the slide door.  My boyfriend took a peek and Temaki ran right up to him.  Love at first sight haha He really is the sweetest bunny.  Very friendly!

Does anyone know if romaine lettuce is ok? I keep reading different things online.  Some recommend it and others say it'll make him sick =(


----------



## girlvintage

^ aw!! temaki is absolutely cute! what a unique name for a bunny too!

how old is temaki? bec in general all dark leafy veggies are good for rabbits, but i've learned that young rabbits should only be limited to a few leaves, while giving them more hay and good quality pellets.. as they get older you can increase the veggies.

i just recently re-educated myself as well! was used to taking care of an adult bunny for years and now i have a new bunny.. furby hasnt been eating (all) of his cecotropes and i realized it was because i was over feeding him leafy greens and carrots - i decided to decrease the veggies to just one small serving in the morning, then unlimited hay and small amount of pellets for the rest of the day -- seems to be working! 

now i just have to resist looking at his "poor-me" face when he's waiting for his veggie fix at night and doesn't get it.. tough love is soooo hard!


----------



## spablo

He's 3 months old right now =)  Thanks for the info!  Furby is absolutely adorable, by the way.


----------



## wongmandie

can't help but share this video, it's absolutely adorable!

not my bunnies, but they're precious and soooo fluffy:


----------



## pond23

^ Thank you for sharing that video with us *wongmandie*! That is such cuteness overload that I can't even take it.  I love when the baby bunny on the right yawns and shows his/her little teeth.


----------



## girlvintage

OMG that video is just tooooo CUTE!!! they dont have a care in the world.. gotta love the snore.. hehehe


----------



## pond23

spablo said:


> Introducing my new and first bunny, Temaki! He is a 3 month old dutch dwarf bunny. We can't tell the sex yet but we're assuming boy to make talking about him easier. My boyfriend and I got him together yesterday at the pet store. Someone else was looking at the bunnies so they unlocked the slide door. My boyfriend took a peek and Temaki ran right up to him. Love at first sight haha He really is the sweetest bunny. Very friendly!
> 
> Does anyone know if romaine lettuce is ok? I keep reading different things online. Some recommend it and others say it'll make him sick =(


 
^ Temaki is such a cutie-pie *spablo*! Girlvintage gave you some good advice on what to feed young bunnies. In my experience with my three little ones, too much romaine lettuce gives young rabbits runny stools. Quality pellets and hay (e.g. timothy hay) are very important. As girlvintage said, I would give the romaine lettuce in very small quantities until his digestive system matures.


----------



## spablo

That video is so adorable!

Thanks pond23 =) I started giving a little piece a day. How long do you think I should wait till I make it a bigger part of his diet?


----------



## pond23

^ I would wait until he is about 7 months old. That's what I was told by my bunnies' vets. His digestive system will mature and will not be as sensitive as it is now. Here is a great resource that I have used a lot since I got my first bunny about six years ago. Bunnies are considered young adults between the ages of 7 months old to 1 year old. At this age, daily vegetables should be increased gradually.

House Rabbit Society:
http://rabbit.org/faq/sections/diet.html

Hope that helps!


----------



## NagaJolokia

wongmandie said:


> can't help but share this video, it's absolutely adorable!
> 
> not my bunnies, but they're precious and soooo fluffy:


 

This video makes me want to crawl into bed with a big bunch of bunnies and nap while they nuzzle me and each other. All that cottony cuteness is sure to make me sound asleep.


----------



## omgblonde

Honey says hai! 

*GV* - Furby is so so so so so cute! I still want to squish him!

*Spablo* - Awww another adorable bunny! So cute!

*Wongmandie* - ofgkijhkfjdhdnksjlahbkiufs tooooo cute!!


----------



## pond23

Honey is so fluffy and adorable *omgblonde*! He looks just like a toy, like a cute stuffed animal!


----------



## fufu

Love everyone's bunnies here. They are so incredibly cute.... 

Here's a picture of Ah Bit taken today by my younger brother. My brother actually put its ears on the edge of the cage and Ah Bit was so nice, he doesn't even mind at all.


----------



## omgblonde

Awwww! Ah Bit is absolutely adorable! Love his colouring!


----------



## girlvintage

*omgblonde* - how is dear honey? he reminds me of my binky. 

*fufu* - ah bit is so cute! - love the color - kinda reminds me of a burnt marshmallow!


----------



## pond23

Ah Bit is a cutie-pie *fufu*! He is a sweetheart!


----------



## fufu

omgblonde: Thanks  I love Honey too, he looks so huggable. 

girlvintage: haha, i agree with you. he really does look like burnt marshmallow. I still remembered he was all white when he came into our house 1 year ago, and now haha he just turning burnt. 

pond23: Thanks  Love your avatar.


----------



## ItalianFashion

Hi , How is everyones little babies?  Luigi is still doing good.  Just fiestier the older he gets.   We will be moving again in Nov to Texas so another road trip for him.  Luckily he does not get too upset.


----------



## omgblonde

& so the fun begins again.. Honey is shedding!  pretty sure i have more fur in my eyes/nose/mouth/ears/everywhere than honey has on his body right now.. not fun! LOL

GV - Honey is goood! such a little rascal lately! how's the new bunny settling in? 

Hiii IF! Aww I'm glad Luigi is doing good! How have you been?


----------



## pond23

*IF*: So nice to 'see' you here! My 3 little ones keep getting naughtier and bossier, but also cuter and more loveable. The youngest one, Yum Yum, demands love and attention any time there are any people around. He throws quite a hissy fit if we don't acquiesce. 

I hope you and Luigi are doing very well! Good luck on your move to Texas!

*fufu*: That's my youngest lil' fur ball Yum Yum modelling a Chanel camellia flower in my avatar. 

*omgblonde*: My three bunnies are also shedding like crazy! I have bought so many sticky rollers from Target in the past few weeks to remove all of the fur from our clothes and our couches.


----------



## girlvintage

*Its so great to hear all the bunnies are doing so well!* 

Furby's doing great so far! 

I've only had him for a month and already he's figured out a way to get on the bed with no assistance from me! Which is actually quite clever since my bed is high; he found an empty side table on the far side of the bedroom that he uses as a step from the floor to the bed - quite the little genius!

I was also able to litter train Furby within two weeks of his arrival - which is astounding considering it took months before Binky stopped peeing outside his litter box! He also hates laying in his poop and flips the newspaper over when it's soiled! I guess when your fur is that long you have "high maintenance" built-in to your system?? LOL!

Furby's personality is also so different from Binky.. Binky was very independent and loved to explore places he's never been (or shouldn't be!) whereas Furby's a little mama's boy who'd rather chill in the room the whole day - even if the door's wide open!

Oh dear.. I'm dreading the day this boy starts shedding!! Wool sweaters for everyone..??


----------



## omgblonde

Pond - LOL I could not even IMAGINE the amount of fur three bunnies can produce! Sticky rollers are a god send.. I even sticky roller'd my FACE earlier lmao

GV - Haha your shedding sessions will not be fun!  Furby sounds so adorable!


----------



## Sakura-Chan

Hiya. I've been lurking in this thread for a while and I thought I'd finally add a photo of my baby 







He's a pure bred white Vienna and he's around 1 and a half years old. He's done most of his growing but he's still got to bulk out a little bit more at the front. He's such a playful boy and he eats _everything!_


----------



## pond23

^ He is a beautiful bunny *Sakura-Chan*! I'm happy you de-lurked to post a photo! What is his name?


----------



## Sakura-Chan

Thanks  

He's called Oliver! I can't believe I missed that part out


----------



## shinymagpie

Hi everyone. Lovely to see photos of all the bunnies. Lots of new posters too!


----------



## fufu

Sakura-Chan: Oliver is a darling, love his pointy ears.


----------



## Echoes

Any of you live in the country where there are wild rabbits?  Sometimes I look out in my yard and see 5 or 6 grazing and playing.  Usually they'll scatter as soon as I open the door, but every once in a while one or two will stay and go about their business as long as I don't get too close.


----------



## bellapsyd

chester is shedding so much he looks ugly!

IF- I'm applying to jobs in GA and TX right now!


----------



## omgblonde

*Sakura-Chan* - Adorable! I love all white bunnies!

*Echoes *- I don't see any around my house, but where my mum works there are loads running around the grounds! I always want to steal them

*Bella* - Hahah Honey always looks so scruffy when he's shedding! Have you had enough of LA?


----------



## Sakura-Chan

Thanks for all the nice comments about Oliver  Everyone seems to love him, and they're always surprised about his gorgeous blue eyes (can't really tell from that photo though!)

Here's a photo of my other little guy, Ellis, he's still got all his baby fur and lots of growing to do:


----------



## lolitakali

Echoes said:


> Any of you live in the country where there are wild rabbits?  Sometimes I look out in my yard and see 5 or 6 grazing and playing.  Usually they'll scatter as soon as I open the door, but every once in a while one or two will stay and go about their business as long as I don't get too close.


 
I live where there are tons of wild hares & rabbits roam... even a few rare sightings of snow shoes in the winter.

I sometimes have a family of bunnies living right under my front steps till the woodchuck moved in. 

I also used to have a Holland lop (Hazel) and a Himalayan (Bernie) as pets... till they both pass.

Now I have 3 Guinea pigs & a kitten.

I do love bunnies... they are adorable.


----------



## lolitakali

Sakura-Chan said:


> Thanks for all the nice comments about Oliver  Everyone seems to love him, and they're always surprised about his gorgeous blue eyes (can't really tell from that photo though!)
> 
> Here's a photo of my other little guy, Ellis, he's still got all his baby fur and lots of growing to do:



Awwww!!!


----------



## pond23

Ellis is too precious *Sakura-Chan*! He and Oliver are such a cute pair!


----------



## fufu

Oliver is so adorable.....


----------



## girlvintage

why hello *baby ellis*! you better grow up quickly to catch up with *oliver*!


----------



## bellapsyd

OMG- no, i LOVE LA, but I can't find a job/residency/fellowship here right now- economic times are ROUGH!


----------



## ItalianFashion

omgblonde said:


> & so the fun begins again.. Honey is shedding!  pretty sure i have more fur in my eyes/nose/mouth/ears/everywhere than honey has on his body right now.. not fun! LOL
> 
> GV - Honey is goood! such a little rascal lately! how's the new bunny settling in?
> 
> Hiii IF! Aww I'm glad Luigi is doing good! How have you been?


 
Been doing pretty good. Poor luigi started bleeding and he has little sores on his back feet. I have put cream on it the vet gave me but still is not working. They keep bleeding when he hits them on something. I wonder why he has these? I am hoping they can do something for him.

Luigi just finished shedding a few weeks ago. I thought it would never end. There were furballs all over the place. I kept trying to pull out the pieces that were sticking out everyday to help him a long. 



pond23 said:


> *IF*: So nice to 'see' you here! My 3 little ones keep getting naughtier and bossier, but also cuter and more loveable. The youngest one, Yum Yum, demands love and attention any time there are any people around. He throws quite a hissy fit if we don't acquiesce.
> 
> I hope you and Luigi are doing very well! Good luck on your move to Texas!
> 
> *fufu*: That's my youngest lil' fur ball Yum Yum modelling a Chanel camellia flower in my avatar.
> 
> *omgblonde*: My three bunnies are also shedding like crazy! I have bought so many sticky rollers from Target in the past few weeks to remove all of the fur from our clothes and our couches.


 
I think they do get more bossy the older they get. Luigi seems so spoiled and will whine and stomp everytime he does not get his way. 



bellapsyd said:


> chester is shedding so much he looks ugly!
> 
> IF- I'm applying to jobs in GA and TX right now!


 
I am hoping you get the job in Texas! I do not know anyone there except the SA at Gucci   What city in Texas?  We will be in Killeen which is about 1 hr away from Austin.


----------



## girlvintage

hi IF! poor Luigi, the bleeding must be so uncomfortable!

 does he have sore hocks?  maybe limit him to running on soft surfaces for now until the wounds dry up.. sending bunny kisses your way!


----------



## girlvintage

furby photo updates: 

food coma..

and

post-grooming sulking..


----------



## fufu

Furby is so fluffy, i like....


----------



## pond23

I love Furby's ticked-off post-grooming face *gv*! Too cute!


----------



## spablo

Furby is so cute there! Do you mind me asking where you got your carrier?


----------



## girlvintage

spablo said:


> Furby is so cute there! Do you mind me asking where you got your carrier?



thanks guys! he *hates* it when i brush his neck and tummy!

*spablo* - i'm from manila, and the carrier is made locally


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> thanks guys! he *hates* it when i brush his neck and tummy!
> 
> *spablo* - i'm from manila, and the carrier is made locally


 

I am so sorry about binky    I just read your siggie.   What happened?  

Furby looks adorable.  Is he an angora?

I think he does have sore hocks but not sure how he got them since he does not live in  a cage.  I have read sometimes if the nails are too long they can get them.  Maybe thats it.  I have a hard time with his nails lately.  He tries to bite me when I do it.


----------



## girlvintage

Hi IF! yes Furby is a dwarf angora with broken harlequin markings..

pls read post #688 of this thread - it has the whole story of binky


----------



## ItalianFashion

girlvintage said:


> Hi IF! yes Furby is a dwarf angora with broken harlequin markings..
> 
> pls read post #688 of this thread - it has the whole story of binky


 

I am so saddened to hear about binky  I agree that with the doctors unwilling to do anything , you did the most compassionate thing there was to do. I hope one day your country will get more experienced doctors so that animals will be given more help and will not suffer. . I cant imagine the pain you felt seeing your baby struggling and sick. Binky was loved so much and you were such a great mom to him. I am praying the little guy is resting in peace.


----------



## bellapsyd

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLDfloqhRMc
lilly kissing! (please excuse my crazy hair/sans makeup- it was 2 am!)


----------



## girlvintage

ItalianFashion said:


> I am so saddened to hear about binky  I agree that with the doctors unwilling to do anything , you did the most compassionate thing there was to do. I hope one day your country will get more experienced doctors so that animals will be given more help and will not suffer. . I cant imagine the pain you felt seeing your baby struggling and sick. Binky was loved so much and you were such a great mom to him. I am praying the little guy is resting in peace.



thank you for the thoughtful and kind words IF  ... i still get teary thinking about him some days..


----------



## lunette

ItalianFashion said:


> I am so sorry about binky    I just read your siggie.   What happened?
> 
> Furby looks adorable.  Is he an angora?
> 
> I think he does have sore hocks but not sure how he got them since he does not live in  a cage.  I have read sometimes if the nails are too long they can get them.  Maybe thats it.  I have a hard time with his nails lately.  He tries to bite me when I do it.



Hi girlv, 

i'm so bad, i come here then disappear for months...  but so sad to hear about Binky.  I remember all the ways you tried to address his hay/ tooth issues.  Personally, I learned a lot from your story with him, never realized how important hay was before.  All our buns, except one, have been pretty good about eating their grass.  

The one that wasn't was my daughter's favorite, his name was Apollo.  My daughter called him her "dog," he was really affectionate.  In fact, bella, your video of Lily was exactly like him with Claire... (absolutely precious, btw.  thank you soooo much for sharing that.  you both look adorable!)  

Part of why I haven't been around in a while here is because I think I had a part in his dying about six months ago.  I can't remember if I told you guys this already or not, if so, sorry.... We had run out of pellets and I read that you can give rabbits shredded wheat. I noticed that he in particular went for it, like he always did with his pellets.  He never did really get used to hay being his primary source.

 I don't really know how it happened, but I gave the shredded wheat to all three of ours, the next day Apollo was just dead, looked like he had had convulsions.  It was horrible.  Anyway, i started reading a little about the hay/ grass thing and learned more about the digestive part, also the teeth.  I didn't realize how complicated their teeth are...  just saying I feel for you a lot.  a lot.  you really did take good care of him.

also wanted to tell you that we've had success with using a towel over our buns to do their feet/ nails, covering everything but the foot we're doing.   Esp if one of those dewclaws is embedded and too long, it can be hard to get cooperation...


----------



## omgblonde

just found this gif online! so adorable!


----------



## omgblonde

*Sakura-chan -* awwwww, Ellis is adorable too!  

*Bella -* Ah sorry to hear that! crossing my fingers you find the perfect job soon! that video is adorable. bunny licks are the cutest thing!

*IF - *Awww, I hope his feet have healed already. Poor little bunny! I cannot wait for Honey to finish shedding! sticky lint rollers are my life right now LOL, but I LOVE plucking the long bits! It's so therapeutic LOL

*GV - *SO SO SO CUTE! I can't even handle it!

*Lunette -* So sorry to hear about Apollo.


----------



## bellapsyd

aw Lunette- we have all made bunny "oops" at some point. the important part is you researched and learned how to make your other bun's life better.  have you considered going pellet free?

omgblonde- chester won't.stop.shedding!!!!  

they are destroying my carpet!  ripping it up and be super bad!  i am worried b/c IO am going home for 2 weeks and hope they don't misbehave for the sitter!  chester also stopped taking his meds yesterday. suddenly decided he was over them! arg. no more tutti-frutti flavoring for him!!

ps- friday night at 7 Pm PST I will officially be "Dr. Catherine"!!!


----------



## fufu

Hi ladies, i need your help.

Is it common for bunnies to have indigestion quite frequently?  
it seems that Wabbit is having indigestion once in 2 months and he will eat very little and feel listless the whole day.


----------



## bellapsyd

^no, very bad. sounds like GI Stasis


----------



## girlvintage

lunette - so sorry to hear about apollo.. 

omgblonde - that bunny is too cute, his cheek mark even looks like a heart! 

bella - congratulations dr catherine!!!


----------



## shinymagpie

Yes. Congratulations Dr Catherine  Hope your years of academic work turn into a great career - your support team must be thrilled too.

Everyone's bunnies look great. I love the picture of furby post grooming - got another great disapproving rabbits candidate there...

Our neighbours have started bringing us bits of vegetables for the bunnies. The supermarkets always have a box with vegetable leftovers such as cabbage or lettuce leaves etc. So now we get people asking if our rabbits like this or that. Cold vegies are very welcome in the heat. 

When it's hot, during "run in the garden time" the bunnies lie under a wooden deck near the house - the concrete is cool there.  So we started hosing down the concrete a bit before we let the bunnies out. Then we started putting a carrot down there ready for them. Bit like a mint on a pillow at a hotel. When they are in their enclosure, they dig and renovate a burrow they are making. Momo is working on a double ended tunnel at present.


----------



## omgblonde

Ooooh way to go Dr Catherine! Congrats!!! 

Shinymagpie - Awww that sounds adorable! Bet they love the surprise carrot! hahah

Honey is shedding so weirdly! He has a bald patch! Well, it's not bald as such, there's already a couple of millimetres of fresh hair grown through. Nothing to be worried about though, right?


----------



## girlvintage

i just  discovered today..   that my baby furby is already "showing" his.. :weird:    umm... male... gems(???)..   they grow up so fast!!  ...hahahaha


----------



## shinymagpie

girlvintage said:


> i just  discovered today..   that my baby furby is already "showing" his.. :weird:    umm... male... gems(???)..   they grow up so fast!!  ...hahahaha



Well GV only a matter of time before he is circling you round and round the room...


----------



## queennadine

I've been having a HECK of a time with our Annabelle! 

She escaped our lanai last Wednesday and I was so distraught and heartbroken. We spent over an hour looking for her and DH finally found her about 10 feet down our building just hanging out under the bushes. She was fine, which was a huge relief for me. 

DH fixed our lanai screen last Thursday and we put her back out there. So this morning, I walked out the door this morning with Bailey (one of our Italian Greyhounds) and there was Annabelle in our flippin' driveway!

I shooed Bailey inside and upstairs, and tried to just walk behind her slowly and get her back in. In the process of doing that, I opened the front door because she started heading towards that and then our other Italian Greyhound (Cleo) came out. I yelled at her to get back (which she did, thank goodness!) and then Annabelle started hopping down towards this swamp we have behind our house.

I had had it at that point, so she was about an inch into the swamp when I was able to grab her. I grabbed her by the scruff of her neck and went back inside and put her in the bathroom for a minute. She scratched my wrist and arm up pretty well, but at least she's ok. I know it doesn't hurt them to grab them there, but I still don't like to do it...I just really had no other chance to get her back this morning.

She's now back under 'house arrest' until we figure out what to do with her. She gets good food, plenty of treats and love...I don't understand why she keeps chewing up our screen and trying to get out!

Here's a picture of the brat 






That's not her cage. We just had her in a pen for a few minutes and I was with her the whole time. She spends the majority of her time in our lanai and inside of the house.


----------



## girlvintage

^ Aw!! naughty annabelle!! 

i wouldn't be the first in this thread to say - its very hard to stay mad at a bunny! 

just this afternoon while at a meeting, i had glanced down at my favorite kate spade sling-backs only to discover tiny nibbles at the edge made by "mysterious looking" front teeth.. sigh..


----------



## shinymagpie

queennadine said:


> I've been having a HECK of a time with our Annabelle!
> 
> She escaped our lanai last Wednesday and I was so distraught and heartbroken. We spent over an hour looking for her and DH finally found her about 10 feet down our building just hanging out under the bushes. She was fine, which was a huge relief for me.
> 
> DH fixed our lanai screen last Thursday and we put her back out there. So this morning, I walked out the door this morning with Bailey (one of our Italian Greyhounds) and there was Annabelle in our flippin' driveway!
> 
> I shooed Bailey inside and upstairs, and tried to just walk behind her slowly and get her back in. In the process of doing that, I opened the front door because she started heading towards that and then our other Italian Greyhound (Cleo) came out. I yelled at her to get back (which she did, thank goodness!) and then Annabelle started hopping down towards this swamp we have behind our house.
> 
> I had had it at that point, so she was about an inch into the swamp when I was able to grab her. I grabbed her by the scruff of her neck and went back inside and put her in the bathroom for a minute. She scratched my wrist and arm up pretty well, but at least she's ok. I know it doesn't hurt them to grab them there, but I still don't like to do it...I just really had no other chance to get her back this morning.
> 
> She's now back under 'house arrest' until we figure out what to do with her. She gets good food, plenty of treats and love...I don't understand why she keeps chewing up our screen and trying to get out!
> 
> Here's a picture of the brat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's not her cage. We just had her in a pen for a few minutes and I was with her the whole time. She spends the majority of her time in our lanai and inside of the house.



Annabelle's gorgeous! Glad that she and the greyhound did not battle it out. Sounds like Annabelle is like our Momo. Momo escaped several times over a few weeks and we spent hours rabbit proofing the fence only to have her get out. But after 1 hour, she always came back. A homing rabbit. The solution for us was to build in some time each day to let her cruise around the garden for a couple of hours, not just a quick hop (while the dogs were in their enclosure resting). Then she stopped trying to escape because all she wanted was some free time. She can get through a 2 inch gap if she runs straight at one. She could still escape at any time if she really wanted to, but seems to have lost the need to do it.

Hope you figure it out. You have a free thinking rabbit.


----------



## queennadine

Thanks guys! Her and our dogs actually get along really well! I was more worried about having to chase down my dog after I found the bunny 

We have to figure something out. We aren't allowed to have a fenced-in yard, so we'll have to think outside of the box on this one!

She's a gorgeous little bunny and it scared me to death thinking that something could have happened to her!


----------



## lunette

Thanks, all of you, for your well wishes.  We're not pellet-free, but really haven't had any issues with this other than with Apollo.  All my other buns got solidly on grass/ hay.  Molly, the one I have left, does quite well with her diet, by and large.  She loves her hay, and we always give her that before anything.  

I need to get her a new companion, but can't afford it right now... looking for work like half the rest of the planet, it seems.  First I need to get her spayed, she's way overdue.  We did have her checked last year, though, and she was healthy then, but this thins is weighing on me.  Unfortunately, the low cost clinics don't serve rabbits, just dogs and cats.

Bella, any word about your prospects?  are you looking all across the country?


----------



## bellapsyd

^ I am. It's been really hard and emotionally for me because I've had to realize that I'm not able to live in California at this time financially. My lease ends sept 30 and I have no where to go! I have an interview with the federal bureau of prisons on Tuesday. Unfortunaetly to "get in" to the FBOP, you have to go to the less desirable areas and then transfer after your year probationary period. Terminal Island (my ideal) is
Highly competitive. So my interview is at FCC Forrest City, Arkansas. I was told I can live in Memphis, TN and commute. At least it's a big city to live in.... But I'm a girl from Chicago and Los Angeles! Not sure how I'll handle the south! 

I have some job prospects in San Diego, but I have this nagging feeling if I turn down a federal job (provided my 5 hour integrity panel goes well!) I'd be silly. The benefits far outweigh the cost of having to leave CA, sadly. Lol, I'm in mourning- like a breakup! 

On a side note- did I post pictures of my Chester tattoo?

And- anyone been to handmadebunny.com?


----------



## omgblonde

Anyone have experience with dandruff? I noticed what appears to be dandruff when I was grooming Honey just now. Done a quick google search and it appears it could me mites (Cheyletiella or something?) 

Guess a vets visit is in order tomorrow! He's fine in himself and not itching or anything, just dandruff!


----------



## girlvintage

^ oh no! well, i hope its just dry skin from all the shedding..! good luck at the vet!

bella - is that the footprint tattoo?

ok quick question: how soon can you take a bunny to the vet to get fixed? furby is already leaving that funky hormone smell in his cage and i'm dreading getting sprayed by his "love" - LOL.


----------



## omgblonde

I think with boys it's as soon as the balls drop! LOL

& ty! I hope it's just dry skin too, do not want to deal with mites!


----------



## queennadine

Well, since Annabelle tried to escape 2 times she's been in the house...and it's been working out really well! She stays in her cage during the day and as soon as either myself or DH get home we let her out.

She loves to just sprawl out all over the place and keep an eye on things! 

Here are just a couple of pics:





Her and I were snuggling 





And then I found this old picture of my bunny Pinky that I had growing up. She was such an awesome bunny! She never ran away or scratched or anything!




I miss her.


----------



## omgblonde

Took Honey to the vets this afternoon. They took some samples and examined them under a microscope. Looks like it's just dry skin from shedding though, no mites! Thank god! 

Time to catch up on the thread! 

Queennadine - Awww Annabelle seems like quite the mischievous little bunny! I'm so glad you found her safe and sound though, that's my biggest fear with Honey.. that's he'd escape and I wouldn't be able to find him! 

She looks adorable all sprawled out on the mat! Pinky looked like a gorgeous little bunny!

Bella - I hope the job hunt is going well! I would love to visit Memphis one day. At least you can always transfer back to Cali once you've got your foot in the door, right? 
Chester tattoo?? Oooh I want to see!


----------



## lunette

bellapsyd said:


> ^ I am. It's been really hard and emotionally for me because I've had to realize that I'm not able to live in California at this time financially. My lease ends sept 30 and I have no where to go! I have an interview with the federal bureau of prisons on Tuesday. Unfortunaetly to "get in" to the FBOP, you have to go to the less desirable areas and then transfer after your year probationary period. Terminal Island (my ideal) is
> Highly competitive. So my interview is at FCC Forrest City, Arkansas. I was told I can live in Memphis, TN and commute. At least it's a big city to live in.... But I'm a girl from Chicago and Los Angeles! Not sure how I'll handle the south!
> 
> I have some job prospects in San Diego, but I have this nagging feeling if I turn down a federal job (provided my 5 hour integrity panel goes well!) I'd be silly. The benefits far outweigh the cost of having to leave CA, sadly. Lol, I'm in mourning- like a breakup!
> 
> On a side note- did I post pictures of my Chester tattoo?
> 
> And- anyone been to handmadebunny.com?



Sorry for the long delay, I was out of town for a while.

Bella, I hear you about the mourning.  I'd imagine in addition to leaving Ca it's sad realizing you've worked so hard for so long to get to this limited position, too.  Knowing there are tons of other new professionals/ grads in the same situation may help, but only a little.  

Have you considered doing informational interviews?  or your professional organization?  Does your school/ program help with placement at all?  You've probably already checked into all this, being such a smart cookie... does this mean you're not going to be doing the work with plastic surgery patients, for now?   or maybe you're moving in a different direction, one that puts food on the table.    Those prison jobs can be decent for wages and benefits, it seems.  Anyway, keep us posted..


----------



## fufu

I love all the bunnies pictures.

Ladies, I have an awesome update to share..... 

My family and I are going to have a new pet rabbit coming in next week    
My youngest brother's friends bought him a new female pet rabbit, about 11 weeks old for his birthday. 

Based on the picture I saw, it's a lionhead breed, and her fur is silverish grey. 

I have a few questions and will like some advices: 

1. Are there any differences taking care of a female rabbit? 
Wabbit is a male rabbit 

2. Are both holland lop and lionhead rabbit abit to reproduce? 

3. Can both rabbits share the same type of food? I feel Wabbit pallets, hays and clean water. 

Thanks so much  Will post picture of the new rabbit the week after next,  going for a 1 week vacation. 

Oh, We named her Amy


----------



## bellapsyd

^ 
1) she MUST be spayed when old enough or else her chance of dying from uterine cancer is 87%
2) yes they WILL - so make sure both are fixed
3)they can share food after Amy goes tot he vet and is declared disease free and you determine they will bond.  You should be giving fresh green food though and not many pellets

hope that helps!


----------



## lunette

bellapsyd said:


> ^
> 1) she MUST be spayed when old enough or else her chance of dying from uterine cancer is 87%
> 2) yes they WILL - so make sure both are fixed
> 3)they can share food after Amy goes tot he vet and is declared disease free and you determine they will bond.  You should be giving fresh green food though and not many pellets
> 
> hope that helps!



Bella's right, but I would add hay, hay, hay, over fresh green food, even.  Make sure you get your bunny acclimated to eating hay as the staple of their diet before anything else.  It's essential for their teeth and digestive system.  We've had bunnies here who had long term, serious health problems because they never got used to eating hay, one of them was mine and we lost him.  Turns out before he came to us, as a baby, he had a bag of old, moldy hay from a big box pet store and got conditioned that hay was something to avoid.  I didn't realize how important hay was until I read an article about it, esp re: to teeth growth/ grinding down.  

That aside, congratulations on your new bun, can't wait to see pix!


----------



## pond23

^ Definitely! An overabundance of good hay is critical to a bunny's wellbeing. I give my 3 munchkins plenty of Timothy hay and Oat blend hay every day.


----------



## fufu

Dear bellapsyd, thanks a lot for your advice  

lunette: Thanks  Wabbit initially ate very little HAY, and we were quite worried too, but glad to see he has been chewing hay very frequently.. 

Thanks pond23 for your advice too.


----------



## shinymagpie

Hi all.  We and our bunnies are looking forward to the end of a long hot summer! 

My daughter just found these links on wheelchair bunnies... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AcQCWZAsPM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3FeDr3nSBd8

Interesting to see.


----------



## spablo

Everywhere I read, it says that its better have your bunny spayed/neutered.  But I saw two vets and they both said its only necessary if its a boy and I have two bunnies.  What gives??


----------



## Echoes

These little ones come hang out in my yard and chow down a couple of times a day.


----------



## girlvintage

IT'S SO FLUFFY I'M GONNA DIE!!


----------



## omgblonde

You're going to have fun when shedding season comes around! hahahah. He's ADORABLE!

New pic of Honey from today when he was being all snuggly


----------



## girlvintage

^ hahaha! iknowright? NOT looking forward to shedding season!


----------



## Cyndee

Hi everyone....a few weeks ago, 2 new bunnies came to live at our house.  Our dear little 'Chocolate' passed away a couple of years ago and I've never felt ready to bring another bunny home.  Well, my kids begged and pleaded to adopt these 2 and I caved.  On our way out the door from the SPCA, the lady there said, 'oh by the way, I *think* they aren't females afterall and one may be a boy.  So the female may even be pregnant, I'm not sure though.'    UGH!  No going back now, the kids had each picked out their favorite.  So home they came and we have kept them apart from each other.  She lives in her own 'apartment' upstairs from his pad.  Obviously one of them needs to get fixed, probably her since it's a good idea anyway to get a female neutered.  So I decided it was best to wait this out and see what happens over the coming month.  
Ahem, so this morning, I wake up and go to say good morning to them, and what awaits me?!  Yup, 5 babies!  My DH was NOT thrilled about the 2 new additions to the family.....this is not going to go over well.  Anyway, I tried to get the best pic I could of one of the babes.  They are burrowed way down in their nest and covered in her fur so it's hard to get a good one.  They look like little piggies!  No fur and their eyes are closed.  Funny thing is, our cat is absolutely obsessed with the babies and has stood watch over them all day.  I am quite sure that she thinks they are her babies!  I'll try to get a few more pics soon of the entire brood.


----------



## shinymagpie

Cyndee said:


> Hi everyone....a few weeks ago, 2 new bunnies came to live at our house.  Our dear little 'Chocolate' passed away a couple of years ago and I've never felt ready to bring another bunny home.  Well, my kids begged and pleaded to adopt these 2 and I caved.  On our way out the door from the SPCA, the lady there said, 'oh by the way, I *think* they aren't females afterall and one may be a boy.  So the female may even be pregnant, I'm not sure though.'    UGH!  No going back now, the kids had each picked out their favorite.  So home they came and we have kept them apart from each other.  She lives in her own 'apartment' upstairs from his pad.  Obviously one of them needs to get fixed, probably her since it's a good idea anyway to get a female neutered.  So I decided it was best to wait this out and see what happens over the coming month.
> Ahem, so this morning, I wake up and go to say good morning to them, and what awaits me?!  Yup, 5 babies!  My DH was NOT thrilled about the 2 new additions to the family.....this is not going to go over well.  Anyway, I tried to get the best pic I could of one of the babes.  They are burrowed way down in their nest and covered in her fur so it's hard to get a good one.  They look like little piggies!  No fur and their eyes are closed.  Funny thing is, our cat is absolutely obsessed with the babies and has stood watch over them all day.  I am quite sure that she thinks they are her babies!  I'll try to get a few more pics soon of the entire brood.
> 
> View attachment 1210942







Oooooh! Cyndee. Thanks for posting. That's amazing. Please keep a baby bunny photo diary for us!


----------



## Cyndee

Here's the whole crew.  We fixed up the nest for her this afternoon to make everybody more comfortable. For a few moments, we had them all out of the nest while we were freshening everything up.  Man they were hard to photograph.  They all kept moving so much!  
They have cute ears, but they really are pretty ugly.  They definately look just like naked little piggies! haha.
I'll take more pics over the coming days so you can all see how they grow and change.  They are Rexes.  They'll get fur soon and their eyes open in 2-3 weeks.


----------



## lolitakali

fufu said:


> I love all the bunnies pictures.
> 
> Ladies, I have an awesome update to share.....
> 
> My family and I are going to have a new pet rabbit coming in next week
> My youngest brother's friends bought him a new female pet rabbit, about 11 weeks old for his birthday.
> 
> Based on the picture I saw, it's a lionhead breed, and her fur is silverish grey.
> 
> I have a few questions and will like some advices:
> 
> 1. Are there any differences taking care of a female rabbit?
> Wabbit is a male rabbit
> 
> 2. Are both holland lop and lionhead rabbit abit to reproduce?
> 
> 3. Can both rabbits share the same type of food? I feel Wabbit pallets, hays and clean water.
> 
> Thanks so much  Will post picture of the new rabbit the week after next,  going for a 1 week vacation.
> 
> Oh, We named her Amy



Ummmm... when asking these questions, I hope you & your little brother have done all the homework on your rabbits (google please!!!).

#1 & #2 ) _*Spay your rabbit(s)
 ****_ (very very important)!!!!

Why?

***You DO NOT want to end up having 100 rabbits running around (more than you can handle, thus more likely of them ended up "let loose" or "end up in the shelter") chewing up you house & home.  

Not an exaggerated number (2 = 4 = 8 = 16 etc.. < and that is the "min"; 9 = 27 = ??? 150???... nine babies in this link & you do the math).

The males are less expensive to spay less than $100, females spaying cost over $100.

#3) Rabbits can share same foods like pellets & hay (Oxbow makes some of the best stuffs)

Good luck!!!! Lives are precious.


----------



## shinymagpie

lolitakali said:


> Ummmm... when asking these questions, I hope you & your little brother have done all the homework on your rabbits (google please!!!).
> 
> #1 & #2 ) _*Spay your rabbit(s)
> ****_ (very very important)!!!!
> 
> Why?
> 
> ***You DO NOT want to end up having 100 rabbits running around (more than you can handle, thus more likely of them ended up "let loose" or "end up in the shelter") chewing up you house & home.
> 
> Not an exaggerated number (2 = 4 = 8 = 16 etc.. < and that is the "min"; 9 = 27 = ??? 150???... nine babies in this link & you do the math).
> 
> The males are less expensive to spay less than $100, females spaying cost over $100.
> 
> #3) Rabbits can share same foods like pellets & hay (Oxbow makes some of the best stuffs)
> 
> Good luck!!!! Lives are precious.




Very good points. While the USA has pretty comprehensive coverage, so far we have not been able to get our female rabbit spayed here in Japan. Our boy Binky was done. I don't know whether this is the case in the country that fufu lives in. There is a huge discrepancy in availability of care for small animals depending on the situation. Sometimes this has heartbreaking consequences, but it's what we live with.


----------



## Cyndee

Day 2.  They're starting to get a bit of fur already. This is the only one that appears to be all one color.


----------



## Sakura-Chan

I *really* wouldn't be handling them when they're new born. Don't mess with her nest either. If you _really _needed to clean out the hutch, then you should have cleaned around the nest and left it alone. Mommy bunny will not like it if she can smell your scent on her babies!


----------



## aclineo

they're so tiiiiny!


----------



## Cyndee

Sakura-Chan said:


> I *really* wouldn't be handling them when they're new born. Don't mess with her nest either. If you _really _needed to clean out the hutch, then you should have cleaned around the nest and left it alone. Mommy bunny will not like it if she can smell your scent on her babies!



Actually that's a myth. You can handle the babies even if the mother doesn't know you. Domestic rabbits are not that concerned over human smells. 
We have been very careful to leave the nest intact when changing bedding and such.  We just added some extra padding for warmth under it.


----------



## Sakura-Chan

Cyndee said:


> Actually that's a myth. You can handle the babies even if the mother doesn't know you. Domestic rabbits are not that concerned over human smells.
> We have been very careful to leave the nest intact when changing bedding and such.  We just added some extra padding for warmth under it.



It's not a myth at all. She hasn't been your pet long enough for you to be doing things like that, you only just got her. 

But hey, if you want to keep doing stuff like that when they don't even have their eyes open, don't be surprised if one day you go to look at them and the mother has bitten off a foot or an ear.


----------



## girlvintage

are human illnesses contagious to rabbits? 

i've been under the weather since tuesday and furby keeps snuggling up to me in bed - now its officially tonsillitis and i'm on antibiotics... and i'm worried all that snuggling may have already passed some germs to him??  

should i lock him up in his cage for now until i'm all better?


----------



## queennadine

Awww, the babies are super cute! Please keep us posted an updated with LOTS of pics!!!


----------



## shinymagpie

girlvintage said:


> are human illnesses contagious to rabbits?
> 
> i've been under the weather since tuesday and furby keeps snuggling up to me in bed - now its officially tonsillitis and i'm on antibiotics... and i'm worried all that snuggling may have already passed some germs to him??
> 
> should i lock him up in his cage for now until i'm all better?



Haven't heard that you could give this to him, but he'll probably make you recover better. Having him gazing at you from inside the cage would be pretty hard on the stress levels!!


----------



## girlvintage

^^ i totally agree!! i do think bunny kisses have magical healing powers, but my mother has doubts and has issued a TRO on bunny kisses for now til i'm better - LOL.


----------



## omgblonde

girlvintage said:


> are human illnesses contagious to rabbits?
> 
> i've been under the weather since tuesday and furby keeps snuggling up to me in bed - now its officially tonsillitis and i'm on antibiotics... and i'm worried all that snuggling may have already passed some germs to him??
> 
> should i lock him up in his cage for now until i'm all better?



I don't think colds or flus are contagious to bunnys  so I wouldn't think tonsillitus is either! I know hamsters can catch a cold from you though! I hope you feel better soon! 

Cyndee - The baby bunnies are adorable! But yeah I agree with Sakura, I probably wouldn't handle them too much at this stage either, I recall reading that the new scent can make the mothers turn on them.


----------



## shinymagpie

Any new bunny photos anyone? Our bunnies are busily growing more fur as the nights get cooler!


----------



## omgblonde

ahh under honey's chin is quite wet and he's refusing his fave treats even though he's begging for them! I'm thinking he may have tooth spurs again  (although he never dribbled with them before, just got a runny eye as a sign) he hasn't needed them seeing to in almost two years i was hoping they were a thing of the past! 

will make vet appointment for tomorrow or tues and see what they say!


----------



## pond23

My oldest bunny Bunn Bunn, who is almost 7 years old, developed a really bad case of glaucoma and cataracts in her right eye very quickly. The vet opthalmologist said that she is now blind in that eye.  I wish we could have acted sooner, but we did not see any obvious telltale signs until very recently. Now we are aggressively trying to maintain her vision in her left eye.

Has anyone ever had a half-blind or fully blind bunny rabbit?

Any positive thoughts and vibes sent her way would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## girlvintage

oh dear, i know exactly how you're feeing right now.. 

i'll be praying that honey's tooth problem will be easily solved by your vet, sending positive bunny vibes your way omgblonde.. 




omgblonde said:


> ahh under honey's chin is quite wet and he's refusing his fave treats even though he's begging for them! I'm thinking he may have tooth spurs again  (although he never dribbled with them before, just got a runny eye as a sign) he hasn't needed them seeing to in almost two years i was hoping they were a thing of the past!
> 
> will make vet appointment for tomorrow or tues and see what they say!


----------



## girlvintage

giving a shout out to my bunny family! how's everybunny doin'?


----------



## omgblonde

Pond - I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope you can maintain the vision in her left eye. I have no doubt that you're doing everything for her 

GV - omg he's so cute and fluffy, I can't get over it! awwww

Honey's got an appointment in two hours, will update you all then. I was having a poke around by his mouth earlier (much to his disapproval) and I think it may be the front teeth? I'm not sure because I've never really seen them properly, but it looks a little longer than it should be.. will see what the vet says later!


----------



## shinymagpie

pond23 said:


> My oldest bunny Bunn Bunn, who is almost 7 years old, developed a really bad case of glaucoma and cataracts in her right eye very quickly. The vet opthalmologist said that she is now blind in that eye.  I wish we could have acted sooner, but we did not see any obvious telltale signs until very recently. Now we are aggressively trying to maintain her vision in her left eye.
> 
> Has anyone ever had a half-blind or fully blind bunny rabbit?
> 
> Any positive thoughts and vibes sent her way would be greatly appreciated.


 So sorry to hear this for Bunn Bunn.  Animals are good adapters.



girlvintage said:


> giving a shout out to my bunny family! how's everybunny doin'?


  bunnies are doing good




omgblonde said:


> Pond - I'm so sorry to hear that. I hope you can maintain the vision in her left eye. I have no doubt that you're doing everything for her
> 
> GV - omg he's so cute and fluffy, I can't get over it! awwww
> 
> Honey's got an appointment in two hours, will update you all then. I was having a poke around by his mouth earlier (much to his disapproval) and I think it may be the front teeth? I'm not sure because I've never really seen them properly, but it looks a little longer than it should be.. will see what the vet says later!



Any news on Honey?

Binky and Momo now get to be wild rabbits everynight. The dogs get enclosed and B & M get to sprint around the garden. Early in the morning when we open the back door, they either run into their cage, or start doing laps of the garden unless we put something irresistible into their cage.   The strong smell of the dogs would be a good protective factor and the yards fully enclosed.  

Mind you, Momo looks like a train wreck now after spending the night dashing around. Binky has no comment and said "no photos please" he was a mess from digging and spraying dirt all over the enclosure.


----------



## omgblonde

Honey has to go in tomorrow to have his back teeth filed down under anaesthetic  poor baby

We had such a fright on the way home - almost got into a car accident, luckily it was a very narrow miss, however Honey inside his carrier went flying across the seat and it landed upside down.  He seems to be fine though and is hopping around like his usual self - I hope he wasn't scared too bad 

I ALWAYS, always, always put his carrier on the floor between the seats in case something like this were to happen.. but of course the ONE time I decide to sit it on the seat so he can look out and see me this happens!


----------



## girlvintage

^^ oh dear! i'm glad everyone came out fine from the close call!

i'll be praying for honeys quick recovery from the teeth filing! ...i'm so happy that he will get the proper vet care he needs, sadly something i wish i could've provided for my dear binky(rip) 

does honey also refuse to eat hay like binky did?

i'm obsessed now to feed furby with as much timothy as i can provide to avoid future gut and tooth problems..


----------



## pond23

Thank you for the kind words omgblonde. I am wishing the best for Honey. I am so relieved that you and him are okay.  It must have been so frightening for you.


----------



## bellapsyd

i'm always afraid of that too omgblonde! i put the seatbelt thru the carrier handle and belt them in!

babies are adorable!!!

6 days until I move to memphis- sorry i've been MIA- had to move myself and 3 bunnies from CA a week ago and now again from chicago!  i hate moving and packing!!


----------



## omgblonde

Just heard from the vets.. Honey has come round from surgery! He was still a bit wobbly so they wanted to keep him in for two more hours just to keep an eye on him. I can go pick him up in about 30 mins tho! So excited!!

Shinymagpie - Awww they are adorable! I bet they're having fun out there!

GV - Nope, Honey LOVES hay, he's such a pig with it! What is it exactly that was wrong with Binkys teeth? Honeys back ones grow sharp little spurs that dig in to his cheek 

Bella - I tried to do that but it wouldn't fit round it.. I didn't even think of putting it through the handle! Good idea! Hope your move goes well! x


----------



## pond23

omgblonde: Great news about Honey! You must be so excited to pick him up!

shinymagpie: Bunn Bunn seems like she has adapted relatively well. She is bumping into things more, but her energy level is the same. I have to give her head massages because the vet said that they get migraine headaches when the pressure temporarily goes up in the eye.

bella: Good luck on the move! I personally am not a big fan of LA. I wish I could move with you.


----------



## immashoesaddict

hiya ladies!!! I'm normally at the Louboutin forum , hopping over here whilst procasinating and rebelling against my crappy essays hahah . I'm pretty sure i have posted here but anyway excuse me if i repeated my self

I have 3 fatty bum bums  at home ;
* Cookie  ( bossy netherland dwarf who think hes king of the house and bullies an angora bunny thats 6x his size *shakes head * ) . Hes turning 4 y.o next march

* Audi  ( y'know one of those bunnies that is all sweet and kissy and cute till you piss them off and its all hell breaks loose , in my case its eat the tv remote , wii cables , flip flops , aircond and dont forget PEE PEE fest on the bed .. note to self , dont mess with the bunny ! Yes he was name after the car Audi , since dbf and i both love audi's  ) this cutie will be 4y.o in june

* Snow ( he was named after final fantasy character , not snow white SORRY! hahaha , hes what i call THE TROUBLE MAKER !  a normal day consist of many many many " SNOW , NO! STOP IT ! " lol lol . He was recently desexed and his fur got soooo matter that the groomer had to shave him down )


























Thank you for letting me share


----------



## shinymagpie

^ Glad to hear that Honey is OK.
Those bunnies are toooo cute. Thanks for the little stories too.


----------



## pond23

Your 3 bunnies are adorable *immashoesaddict*! I have 3 fatty bum bums at home too.  The angora has the cutest ears and face.


----------



## shinymagpie

immashoesaddict

Those ears completely cracked my daughter up just now. I hope that the bunny has a strong constitution because I bet it gets lots of laughs when people first see it!


----------



## immashoesaddict

*pond* hahahha and gives me the most headche!  Hes currently shaved down , nakid lol lol .aww do you have pics of your 3 fatty bum bums ? 
*
Shiny* - ahahahahhahaha , yeap they love his ears!!!


----------



## omgblonde

Honey's been home almost 24 hours now. He's eating, drinking and pooping as normal  he still seems a little sleepy from the anaesthetic though, but apart from that he's completely back to his usual self!

immashoesaddict - Awwwwww, all 3 bunnies are ADORABLE! I can't get over the fluffy one's ears though lmfao they are too cute!


----------



## shinymagpie

^ good one!


----------



## immashoesaddict

*omg* - snow just got desexed last thursday ..did they give you painkillers for the buneeeh to take home ? Snow gives me hell when ever i have to give him his , i actually had to get 3 of my friends to come over and hold him down !! *shakes head *  Good to hear your fur baby is eating , mine erm spent his day sleeping probably effects from painkillers .

It's more hilarious when hes in a happy mode ..he'd do crazy binkies and you just see his ears go BOING BOING BOING hahhahahaha cracks me up everytime


----------



## bellapsyd

imashoeaddict- how did you get your 3 to bond??


----------



## shinymagpie

Somewhere, the kids found a link that bonding problems can be solved by putting all of them in a car together and driving around for a while. The drama of the car trip causes them to forget their differences and focus on the common threat which is the car! Applying psychology in action...  bit manipulative, but if it solves the problem...


----------



## immashoesaddict

bellapsyd said:


> imashoeaddict- how did you get your 3 to bond??


 
suprisingly my 3 boys gets along well , beside the minor GRR GRR . I'm not sure how but audi and cookie grew up together and they did have a huge fight where i had to seperate them for a few months . i read online that when you have two boys or more , you have to let them fight it out - the whole who is more dominant bla bla ..as painful as it looked it worked well with my babies , they ended up becoming best friends again , audi is very laid back he doesnt care much about new bunnies , cookie has a problem with snow since snow wont give up "cookies throne" hahahha but best advice is desex them all!! less GRR'ing will occur! 

With car rides .. my boys LOVES riding in the car , they just flop out  . I heard that putting them in a card board box that has none of their scents on top of a washing machine works too ..never tried it though


----------



## pond23

immashoesaddict said:


> *pond* hahahha and gives me the most headche!  Hes currently shaved down , nakid lol lol .aww do you have pics of your 3 fatty bum bums ?


 
^ I don't have any recent pics of my 3 fatty bum bumms. I posted pics a while back. I'll repost them soon, and will try to get some new pics. My 3 little devils do not get along at all, and none of the bonding tricks worked with them.  They each have separate enclosures (large exercise pens). When they are roaming around the house together, they need to be carefully supervised because the fighting becomes vicious. It makes me sad that none of them have any bunny companions.


----------



## immashoesaddict

oh no pond!!! have you tried the wasshing machine trick , put them on top while its running on spin ? :cry:


----------



## girlvintage

my little furby has started his first shedding.. an angora bunny molting in a condo and refuses to get properly furminated - GOOD LUCK TO ME.. sweaters anyone??


----------



## pond23

immashoesaddict said:


> oh no pond!!! have you tried the wasshing machine trick , put them on top while its running on spin ? :cry:


 
^ My sister and I tried the car ride trick and the washing machine trick, and nothing worked. We tried for so long, and now we have given up. They only want human companionship. From now on, my sister and I decided that we will only bring bonded pairs into our home. We are not always around, and I know that the bunnies get lonely. Here is one of the few photos I have of the 3 of them together - Yum Yum, Bunn Bunn and Puff Puff.


----------



## selkiewriter

Hi bunny lovers! Bumping this thread to see if anyone has any advice. My dutch bunny (Brigette, if you don't remember) has been looking sort of round lately. I'm not sure what to think as her diet hasn't been any different and she isn't acting any different but her belly feels kind of bloated. My hubby seems to think she is obese and I don't know what to think. Can you put bunnies on diets? Or do you guys think maybe she has something intestinal going on? Like I said, she is acting normal so I'm not sure what to do in this situation. Any advice would really help! Thanks!


----------



## Binkysmom

I just found this thread! Great buns everyone.

When my boy (another Binky) gets a little "too" tubby, I'll lessen his veg and pellet intake a few times a week. He eats more of his hay and slims down a little.

My Binks lives with Milo cat and while he loves the kitty, Milo isn't so fond of him! He'll tolerate the rabbits existence but no cuddles.


----------



## immashoesaddict

pond23 said:


> ^ My sister and I tried the car ride trick and the washing machine trick, and nothing worked. We tried for so long, and now we have given up. They only want human companionship. From now on, my sister and I decided that we will only bring bonded pairs into our home. We are not always around, and I know that the bunnies get lonely. Here is one of the few photos I have of the 3 of them together - Yum Yum, Bunn Bunn and Puff Puff.




awwwwwwwwww they are sooo cute , bun bun looks like my audi cept in a different colour i've got some pics to upload hahah finally made use of my DSLR camera


----------



## immashoesaddict

girlvintage said:


> my little furby has started his first shedding.. an angora bunny molting in a condo and refuses to get properly furminated - GOOD LUCK TO ME.. sweaters anyone??




LOL LOL ....your furby doesnt look as bad as snow..molting time = the death of me ...

heres my snow lol ... BEWARE LADIES YOU MAY ROFLMAO YOUR SELF TILL YOU :cry:


















*TO THIS*


----------



## immashoesaddict

this is current pics of snow - cannot EVER cut his "mohawk" lol ..refuses to sit still unless i blow dry his mohawk first when he gets his bath


----------



## immashoesaddict

selkiewriter said:


> Hi bunny lovers! Bumping this thread to see if anyone has any advice. My dutch bunny (Brigette, if you don't remember) has been looking sort of round lately. I'm not sure what to think as her diet hasn't been any different and she isn't acting any different but her belly feels kind of bloated. My hubby seems to think she is obese and I don't know what to think. Can you put bunnies on diets? Or do you guys think maybe she has something intestinal going on? Like I said, she is acting normal so I'm not sure what to do in this situation. Any advice would really help! Thanks!



hmmmm i would cut his pellets but still feed the same amount of vegies .  My audi is naturally a chunkeeh mini lop , my vet told me he was FAT at  1.8kg  so following her advice i put him on a diet..the poor boy  looked anorexic.. my groomer also shows bunnies and she told me "screw  the vet" lol he's naturally a chunkee boy and a normal weight for him is  about 2kg , so this is him now  he looks bit chunkier with all the  fur , damn molting season.


----------



## shinymagpie

immashoesaddict said:


> this is current pics of snow - cannot EVER cut his "mohawk" lol ..refuses to sit still unless i blow dry his mohawk first when he gets his bath
> 
> 
> http://lh4.ggpht.com/_ZDcUCHRPLPI/TNzqPivNk0I/AAAAAAAAAZs/TDXhSRPTTKg/s720/dc03%20%2836%29.JPG








That is a crack up!


----------



## immashoesaddict

ahahah its my fave pic ..think modelling photo shoot , fan effect AHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## baglici0us

Hi all - just showing up my new female companion bunny for my rabbit, Buttons. We named her Lola and she is the cutest thing ever! She has gorgeous eyes - they are brown/green.












With her new companion: She looks tiny!






It was love at first sight for these two...they were bonded from day 1


----------



## shinymagpie

^ Just gorgeous. Thanks for posting.


----------



## hellokatiegirl

baglici0us - Your bunnies look so cute together! Thanks for sharing the pictures. 

I have often thought of getting a companion bunny for my Sophie, but she is getting older and I am not sure how she would take to a little friend.


----------



## pond23

^ *Buttons *and *Lola* are just too cute together! What a precious duo!


----------



## selkiewriter

hellokatiegirl said:


> baglici0us - Your bunnies look so cute together! Thanks for sharing the pictures.
> 
> I have often thought of getting a companion bunny for my Sophie, but she is getting older and I am not sure how she would take to a little friend.



Is Buttons a boy or girl? All the people I've talked to say unless a pair is bonded, it is best to get a new bunny the opposite gender of your first bunny so they can be the king and queen. I have been wanting to get Brigette a bunny friend but I am worried she would pick on the newbie regardless of gender...


----------



## girlvintage

immashoesaddict said:


> LOL LOL ....your furby doesnt look as bad as snow..molting time = the death of me ...
> 
> heres my snow lol ... BEWARE LADIES YOU MAY ROFLMAO YOUR SELF TILL YOU :cry:



ZOMG!! do all angoras molt this way???? furby hasnt molted yet, just shedding.. but i brush him everyday to prevent stomach problems as well..

here's the latest pic of the furbalicious himself..

how's everyones bun doing?


----------



## shinymagpie

Love the new photos - cute racing stripes on Furby.

Our bunnies are getting their winter coats, changing to darker colours now and so soft!  Yesterday I was cleaning their big cage out. Momo wrestled the rake to the ground, bit it, then chinned it (my rake, my rake... all mine.)


----------



## hellokatiegirl

selkiewriter said:


> Is Buttons a boy or girl? All the people I've talked to say unless a pair is bonded, it is best to get a new bunny the opposite gender of your first bunny so they can be the king and queen. I have been wanting to get Brigette a bunny friend but I am worried she would pick on the newbie regardless of gender...



I heard this too. I have a female bunny and I heard that two female bunnies often fight with one another to be dominant. My bunny is pretty fierce. Sometimes when my dog walks by she will swat him with her paw and growl. She pretty much rules the house and everyone knows it!


----------



## omgblonde

Honey the red nosed rein-rabbit says Merry Christmas  hahahah


----------



## hellokatiegirl

OMGBLONDE - Honey looks so cute! My bunny also has a cute reindeer and Santa outfit!


----------



## shinymagpie

omgblonde said:


> Honey the red nosed rein-rabbit says Merry Christmas  hahahah



cute


----------



## missgiannina

my 3 buns binky, bubu, lulu


----------



## pond23

There is nothing cuter than a bunny IMHO! Great new pics everyone!


----------



## bellapsyd

looove the xmas pics omgblonde!


----------



## Black Elite

baglici0us said:


> Hi all - just showing up my new female companion bunny for my rabbit, Buttons. We named her Lola and she is the cutest thing ever! She has gorgeous eyes - they are brown/green.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With her new companion: She looks tiny!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was love at first sight for these two...they were bonded from day 1



LOVE you bunnies!


----------



## Black Elite

So I just had to introduce my babies!

Meet Starburst









And Skittles










I rescued both of them while I was in college a couple years ago and am in LOVE. Starburst had been shot, and had a bebe lodged in her shoulder parts  and Skittles was just unwanted.





*Any help identifying what type of bunny either of them is would be GREATLY appreciated!*


----------



## pond23

^ Skittles and Starburst are adorable! Skittles is a Mini Lop (U.S. definition) or a Holland Lop in my opinion. Based on the shape of her head and her body, I am leaning towards Holland Lop. I have 1 Holland Lop and 2 Mini Lops!


----------



## missgiannina

Black Elite said:


> So I just had to introduce my babies!
> 
> Meet Starburst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Skittles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rescued both of them while I was in college a couple years ago and am in LOVE. Starburst had been shot, and had a bebe lodged in her shoulder parts  and Skittles was just unwanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Any help identifying what type of bunny either of them is would be GREATLY appreciated!*



Sooo cute!


----------



## girlvintage

aw they are soooo cute!!! 

starburst looks like a dutch dwarf and skittles looks like a holland lop


----------



## queennadine

What precious little babies!


----------



## bellapsyd

adorable!!!! i agree with above: dutch and holland lop!


----------



## omgblonde

Skittles and Starburst are precious! So so cute!


----------



## shinymagpie

Black Elite said:


> So I just had to introduce my babies!
> 
> Meet Starburst
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Skittles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rescued both of them while I was in college a couple years ago and am in LOVE. Starburst had been shot, and had a bebe lodged in her shoulder parts  and Skittles was just unwanted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Any help identifying what type of bunny either of them is would be GREATLY appreciated!*



cutel bunnies.

Any of you who worry that bunnies may get cold... Momo and Binky are out sitting in a snow drift, having dug themselves a nice round bowl to sit in.


----------



## girlvintage

its been nice and chilly here in manila, the lion-bunny has been enjoying it quite a bit!


----------



## omgblonde

girlvintage said:


> its been nice and chilly here in manila, the lion-bunny has been enjoying it quite a bit!



Awwww he's SO cute in your avatar! i just love his ~mane hahahaha

ps. I just realised earlier that the bracelet I wore today is the pretty pearl one you sent me in the RAOK a while ago


----------



## girlvintage

omgblonde said:


> Awwww he's SO cute in your avatar! i just love his ~mane hahahaha
> 
> ps. I just realised earlier that the bracelet I wore today is the pretty pearl one you sent me in the RAOK a while ago



aw thats fab!! i'm so glad you still get to wear it! 

speaking of which.. why didn't we have raok this year? never too late to start ey?

omgblonde-- are you also a member of rabbits united? i just joined the forums the other day!

everyone here should check it out - lots of other bunny friends and helpful topics! http://forums.rabbitrehome.org.uk


----------



## shinymagpie

GV - Lion Bunny is looking amazing. 
Thanks for the rabbit link.
disapproving rabbits is now on iphone apps too!


----------



## girlvintage

thanks shinymag!

*sigh*  

the urban safari is having problems with the lion bunny.. he's being a bit of a primadonna  and wont eat enough hay! 

any advice from same experiences? do i cutoff supply of fresh veggies and pellets until he eats more hay? 

but i just cant resist that "poor-me-i'm-just-a-hungry-lion-bunny" face!!


----------



## bellapsyd

always up for a RAOK!

GV- try ordering timothy hay that has yummy things in it (marigolds, lavendar, etc)


----------



## shinymagpie

girlvintage said:


> thanks shinymag!
> 
> *sigh*
> 
> the urban safari is having problems with the lion bunny.. he's being a bit of a primadonna  and wont eat enough hay!
> 
> any advice from same experiences? do i cutoff supply of fresh veggies and pellets until he eats more hay?
> 
> but i just cant resist that "poor-me-i'm-just-a-hungry-lion-bunny" face!!



Look at it this way. This is a contest of wills - who will blink first. We have cut ours down to a small cup of pellets scattered around at night and lots of hay and scraps, bits of ivy.  

Your little lion won't starve. But he can stare at you very effectively. 

I was trying to chivy her out from behind a bush using a stick to block her way. She pounced on it, ripped it out of my hands (maybe I was holding it a bit lightly), hurled it down flat, then thumped twice at me, using her with her ears up and her head pointing down a bit. I said "I can't get Momo back in the cage...". At which point my husband, who was watching all this said "there are two females in the garden and the one with the very small brain seems to be winning...". 

Remember you are the dominant member of the food chain. He will eat the hay if you hold the line. He might think that gazing at you with the little bunny eyes will achieve the bunny quest for world domination, but that myth can be dispelled. 



bellapsyd said:


> always up for a RAOK!
> 
> GV- try ordering timothy hay that has yummy things in it (marigolds, lavendar, etc)



ditto on that. Marigolds in the hay go in very nicely. Momo ate this stuff with her eyes shut - always a good sign.


----------



## girlvintage

^ the new bag of hay i got was kaytee timothy plus - the "plus" were dried carrots - 

well, lion king fishes out all the carrots and walks away.. i just ordered a bag of oat hay and plan to mix it with the timothy -- i heard some rabbit prefer oat over timothy? 

bunny quest for world domination... now i *really* think this could be possible, bec so far the scoreboard for mama vs furby isn't looking too good.. i eventually chopped up some carrots before going to bed.. 

*sigh*   mama 0 - furby 1


----------



## omgblonde

Honey just gave me SUCH a fright, I'm still shaking!

He was in his cage and I had his bowl out putting food in, he always gets SUPER excited at food time and jumps up and down begging for treats.. well he got stuck on the wire on the cage door! Like his teeth got caught on them.. I don't even know how it happened! But the poor little guy was freaking out and trying to pull himself back to free himself, so I had to open the door and pick him up to keep him still and myself and my mum tried to free him.. but he was well and truly stuck! I was so so so scared. We ended up cutting him free.

He bled a little bit by his nose where the wire was rubbing, I was about to rush him straight down to the emergency vet but he seems fine in himself and he's scoffed down his food like nothing is wrong. I'm taking him to his usual vet as soon as they open in the morning just to be safe.


----------



## shinymagpie

omgblonde said:


> Honey just gave me SUCH a fright, I'm still shaking!
> 
> He was in his cage and I had his bowl out putting food in, he always gets SUPER excited at food time and jumps up and down begging for treats.. well he got stuck on the wire on the cage door! Like his teeth got caught on them.. I don't even know how it happened! But the poor little guy was freaking out and trying to pull himself back to free himself, so I had to open the door and pick him up to keep him still and myself and my mum tried to free him.. but he was well and truly stuck! I was so so so scared. We ended up cutting him free.
> 
> He bled a little bit by his nose where the wire was rubbing, I was about to rush him straight down to the emergency vet but he seems fine in himself and he's scoffed down his food like nothing is wrong. I'm taking him to his usual vet as soon as they open in the morning just to be safe.



Poor Honey! So he pushed his face through the bars & wedged his teeth? Must be the shape of his head because lops have such a block of a head. Was he screaming? It's a horrible noise if they do... But if he looks ok now, he'll probably recover quite quickly. It could be mild bruising.

A year ago, Binky did the same thing at night. Momo jumped through the bars (she can still do that if she really wants to) and Binky tried to do it too and wedged his face and started shrieking!  It was awful, my husband had to bend the bars open. Like Honey, as soon as he was free, he started eating again and wanting to be patted.


----------



## girlvintage

aw poor little honey!! wow, he must've been EXTRA-SUPER-EXCITED to get that bowl of food! 

i'm glad to hear he's doing fine now... next time, maybe you can open the door first so that he doesnt gnaw on it in excitement? hehehe -- breakfast is my favorite bunny time, its like they're soooo excited to see us from the night before!


----------



## fufu

omgblonde: I'm happy that Honey is doing fine now. 

Hello Ladies, long time no see.. a few pictures of my 2 rabbits, Ah Bit and Amy.


----------



## shinymagpie

Fufu. Cute pictures.  Which is the Lionhead & which is the Lop?


----------



## fufu

Thanks shinymagpie  

The first picture is Ah Bit, he's a holland lop
The last picture is Amy, she's a lionhead.


----------



## shinymagpie

Momo studying Ai-Chan, who was trying to steal bits of hay.  Momo ate one of the camellia blooms, very, very slowly. Then she went back to the hay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




OMG - how is Honey doing?


----------



## baglici0us

shinymagpie said:


> Poor Honey! So he pushed his face through the bars & wedged his teeth? Must be the shape of his head because lops have such a block of a head. Was he screaming? It's a horrible noise if they do... But if he looks ok now, he'll probably recover quite quickly. It could be mild bruising.
> 
> A year ago, Binky did the same thing at night. Momo jumped through the bars (she can still do that if she really wants to) and Binky tried to do it too and wedged his face and started shrieking!  It was awful, my husband had to bend the bars open. Like Honey, as soon as he was free, he started eating again and wanting to be patted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1306192



Oh wow, glad to hear your bunnies are doing fine.

Buttons nearly gave me a heart attack last night too. I had just put out their food and he was super excited at food time too and just a few moments after he started eating he started behaving strangely he kept jerking and ran away and stood up on his hindlegs doing a strange contorted dance> He was choking! 

I was so scared. I held him down and patted his back and pushed at his little tummy and he coughed out a load of mucus with some pellets. We were going to take him to the emergency vets because he kept making strange sounds but after that he calmed down and started behaving like normal again.

He is eating and playing as usual today and seems perfectly fine. He gave us such a scare though.


----------



## queennadine

Everyones bunnies are so cute!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

omg- sorry late post, but Bella did that too once- only she lost a tooth!


----------



## bunnymasseuse

Had a "spa day" with the local rescue group and got to visit with 23 bunnies!

While I was at the shelter, they had a surrender come in at the time, poor thing was mostly matted hair!  I've attached a picture of what was removed (poor bun is now mostly naked on the half of the body back to the bum), I had helped to ensure we could keep it all in one piece for reference that way if there was any legal means taken that it could be used as evidence.

I called this morning, bunny is doing good, despite mostly naked!


----------



## missgiannina




----------



## missgiannina




----------



## pond23

^ Binky and Lulu are so cute! I love Lulu's fur color. So pretty.


----------



## missgiannina

pond23 said:


> ^ Binky and Lulu are so cute! I love Lulu's fur color. So pretty.



thanks... i still have one more bunny his a lop named bubu, to post but i have new laptop and i dont have pictures to post of him yet


----------



## pond23

missgiannina said:


> thanks... i still have one more bunny his a lop named bubu, to post but i have new laptop and i dont have pictures to post of him yet


 
^ I have 3 bunnies too - Yum Yum (flirtatious male mini lop), Puff Puff (chubby female holland lop), and Bunn Bunn (introverted yet wise female mini lop).


----------



## bellapsyd

bunnymasseuse- that poor bun!!!!  amazing what people can do...


----------



## queennadine

missgiannina said:


>



Is Lulu a Rex? She looks velvety, just like my Annabelle!


----------



## missgiannina

queennadine said:


> Is Lulu a Rex? She looks velvety, just like my Annabelle!



Yes she's a rex


----------



## omgblonde

Oops, I totally forgot to update after Honey's little incident! He was totally fine though, thanks for all the concern! Silly little bunny, haha.

Fufu - your bunnies are so cute!  The little one is so fluffy!

Shiny - hahah I thought for a minute that was a fox trying to steal bunnies food! SO cute!

Baglicious - Omg, that sounds so scary  glad your little fella is ok!

Missgiannina - Ahhhh, Binky is so big and cuddly!! Lulu is adorable too 

Hope everyones bunnys are doing well!


----------



## pond23

^ So happy to hear about Honey's update *omgblonde*! We were all worried about the little munchkin.


----------



## shinymagpie

Yes. Good to hear that Honey lives to crunch on! 

Momo and Binky are doing well too. Our other bunny, Kurumi, got adopted by my daughters friend. Momo and Kurumi developed 'issues' over posession of Binky. 

Now Kurumi is called "Ribbon Chan" and being doted on by a little girl and her parents. We still see her. She gets taken for walks on a lead and goes out with her owner in a lined bicycle basket. She's quite a big, very affectionate bunny, which is good because she and Momo had no fun at all together - Momo wanted to shred her. We tried separating them, but Kurumi reacted by using her free time to stamp up and down on top of their cage!!


----------



## omgblonde

Aww, I'm sad to hear they developed issues.. but happy that she went to a lovely new home and you still get to see her! She sounds adorable!

Here's a new picture of Honey.. you can't be mad at an early wakeup call when it's from a face that cute!


----------



## girlvintage

^ OH how adorable!!

I also had a rude awakening this morning!  -- at around 3am i suddenly felt a mound of fluff suddenly shmooshed against my face - it almost gave me a heart attack! I realized i had fallen asleep and forgot to lock Furby back in his cage.. (i think) he was delighted to let me know.


----------



## bellapsyd

omgblonde- SO cute!!!!

Lilly wakes me up every morning by jumping on my face!


----------



## omgblonde

GV - Hahaha I think I would of died from fright if that was me! Silly little bun 

Bella - Not sure if I've said before, but I LOVE the tattoo in your avi!

Ahh I went to the pet store today to pick up some litter and they had four little lionhead bunnys there! It took so much restraint to not come home with four new friends for Honey.. they were so cute! I hope they go to a good home.


----------



## omgblonde

Honey is SO naughty! He peed all over my bed this morning  had to go out and buy a new duvet/quilt thing. It's a good thing he's cute!


----------



## shinymagpie

omgblonde said:


> Honey is SO naughty! He peed all over my bed this morning  had to go out and buy a new duvet/quilt thing. It's a good thing he's cute!



Urk!!!

We just had a lovely patch of sunlight. Binky was snoozing in the enclosure after a long night's tunneling. I was scratching his nose then he was licking my finger to say keep going! Finally he fell asleep with his head in my hand! So cute!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Hi just checking  in on everyone... We are living in TX .  We rented a house and Luigi has a fenced in back yard where he can run under my supervision.  He is still doing great .. Has not been sick once.  I wish I had his genes lol.   I just bought him a one of those round cat tree things and he sits on top of it 24/7.  

Bella-  Your tattoo is so cute! 

 omg - how adorable honey looks under the blanket.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/61346336@N04/5625275047/ 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/61346336@N04/5625274877/in/photostream/


----------



## shinymagpie

ItalianFashion said:


> Hi just checking  in on everyone... We are living in TX .  We rented a house and Luigi has a fenced in back yard where he can run under my supervision.  He is still doing great .. Has not been sick once.  I wish I had his genes lol.   I just bought him a one of those round cat tree things and he sits on top of it 24/7.
> 
> Bella-  Your tattoo is so cute!
> 
> omg - how adorable honey looks under the blanket.
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/61346336@N04/5625275047/
> 
> http://www.flickr.com/photos/61346336@N04/5625274877/in/photostream/



Hey IF. Nice to see you back. Great photo of Luigi - he must go crazy running in such a big space & really get some speed up!  Have you got a photo of him sitting on the cat tree?


----------



## PrettyInPink

My good friend just adopted a bunny from a shelter. From what I understand, this bunny was never held or pet at it's previous home. He is very skittish, but not mean... and my friend wants to know how to get him to warm up to her. Any tips?


----------



## ItalianFashion

shinymagpie said:


> Hey IF. Nice to see you back. Great photo of Luigi - he must go crazy running in such a big space & really get some speed up! Have you got a photo of him sitting on the cat tree?


 

actually most of the time he just sits there   Here is a new video of him

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9vJHIw5TXuE

How have your bunnies been?


----------



## ItalianFashion

PrettyInPink said:


> My good friend just adopted a bunny from a shelter. From what I understand, this bunny was never held or pet at it's previous home. He is very skittish, but not mean... and my friend wants to know how to get him to warm up to her. Any tips?


 

The best thing is too not pick him up at the moment.  Let him run around and come up to you.  Bunnies are very curious and will eventually come up to you.  They can give him treats and he will associate people with good things and eventually warm up to them.


----------



## Love4MK

Wow!  It's so great to find a thread where so many people have bunnies as pets!  It's rare to come by people who appreciate the love a bunny can give.

I have a bunny named Ginger (never call her Ginger, though!  Always Ging, Gingy, Gingy-Ping, Smoosh, etc, haha!).  She's a Silver Marten.  She's going to be nine this year and she's a really big brat!  She is definitely the queen of the house and knows how to use it to her advantage.  Her breed is known to be aloof and keep to themselves, so she only comes to you if you have something that she would benefit from (ie: a snack!), but she is smooshy and lovable when you pick up.  Even though she doesn't have very lovable tendencies, she is great and we all love her very much.  Couldn't have a better bunny!

She is in the house with full run of the kitchen and sometimes we let her run the house (until she's naughty and nibbles things which is usually about five minutes into her freedom, lol).

I will definitely post a picture as soon as I can!


----------



## angelastoel

Hi I have sometimes read this thread, but never posted (or very very long ago)
I made these pictures to show my new doormat, wich you bunny lovers will like a lot!





the white rabbit is Puk, he is 8 years old, I got him when I went ouut of my parents house into a students room. We grew up together and with one look we know what we want from echother, hehe. When is love died he even slept with me and my boyfriend in one bed (he jumped on it by himself!) and knows the meaning of some words (like yummy, in your cage and "no")

the grey rabbit is Pien, she is 4 years old and with me since 5 months, I got her from a breeder because she was to old and she is enjoining her retirement a lot!




the doormat, hehe


----------



## shinymagpie

angelastoel said:


> Hi I have sometimes read this thread, but never posted (or very very long ago)
> I made these pictures to show my new doormat, wich you bunny lovers will like a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the white rabbit is Puk, he is 8 years old, I got him when I went ouut of my parents house into a students room. We grew up together and with one look we know what we want from echother, hehe. When is love died he even slept with me and my boyfriend in one bed (he jumped on it by himself!) and knows the meaning of some words (like yummy, in your cage and "no")
> 
> the grey rabbit is Pien, she is 4 years old and with me since 5 months, I got her from a breeder because she was to old and she is enjoining her retirement a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the doormat, hehe



angelastoel:  I love this! Holland Lops from The Netherlands on a bunny mat!!! Too cute.  

LOVEFORMK - please post a picture of your bunny.

ItalianFashion: Enjoyed the video of Luigi.


----------



## angelastoel

shinymagpie said:


> angelastoel:  I love this! Holland Lops from The Netherlands on a bunny mat!!! Too cute.
> 
> LOVEFORMK - please post a picture of your bunny.
> 
> ItalianFashion: Enjoyed the video of Luigi.



They are Holland lops indeed, my favourite breed in rabbits (maybe because I am Dutch..) they are so round and I love those ears! and their charactersare nice too, very soft and they aren't easily scared, they even try to cuddle with the cats when they are playing in the garden, but the cats are afraid of them! A few days ago Pien licked a cat his nose, I never saw a cat look so shocked!


----------



## SerraEstrella

ANELGASTOEL you bunnies are too cute.

Ok, I need some advice everyone. I am really interested in a lop eared bunny, but really want to make sure I am making a good decision, for both the bunny and me.

I work from 7:30am till usually 5pm or so, so I am away from home most days- will the bunny get lonely?

I also have a cat, would be a bunny be terrified of the cat, I wouldn't want the poor thing to be super nervous. 

I live a in a large apartment with a deck and big back yard. What kind of cages do most of you use? Also I have heard you can train them to go in litter boxes, anyone ever done this?Can they have a cage outside in addition to the one indoors? Somewhere shady and not in direct sunlight...or would the bunny HATE THIS?

Considering my cat is VERY low maintenance, I know a rabbit would be considerably more work, should I clean the Cage every day?

Thanks so much! I know I am asking ALOT of questins, but I don't take pet ownership lightly, and like to know it would be the best possbile situation for all.


----------



## angelastoel

_]Ok, I need some advice everyone. I am really interested in a lop eared bunny, but really want to make sure I am making a good decision, for both the bunny and me.

I work from 7:30am till usually 5pm or so, so I am away from home most days- will the bunny get lonely?_

I always recommend people to always take 2 bunny's, it is the only way to make your bunny really happy, most of the time bunny's sleep during the day, they are most active in the morning and early evening, but when they sleep they love to cuddle with their lover, so another bunny is definetly recommended

_I also have a cat, would be a bunny be terrified of the cat, I wouldn't want the poor thing to be super nervous. 
_
My bunny's love cats, they always run after them when one enters the garden, but I hear some bunny's had literally heart attacks from seeing a cat. Lops often have a calm personality, so I think if they are used to a cat it is no problem.

_I live a in a large apartment with a deck and big back yard. What kind of cages do most of you use? Also I have heard you can train them to go in litter boxes, anyone ever done this?Can they have a cage outside in addition to the one indoors? Somewhere shady and not in direct sunlight...or would the bunny HATE THIS?
_
My bunny's are litter trained, I have a normal cage, but when I am home they walk around free in the house and garden, they just love outside, when it rains they tend to sit in front of the window all day staring at the garden.
Maybe you can use a puppy-pen if you can't use the entire garden

_Considering my cat is VERY low maintenance, I know a rabbit would be considerably more work, should I clean the Cage every day?
_
Rabbits are a lot more work, you should check their healt twice a day, they can die within 12 hours of no eating, so staying one night away with nobody checking is no option. I clean it ince a week and the litter box daily. Also when they run around they can suddenly decide to wreck your furniture so you should watch them like a 2 year old.


_Thanks so much! I know I am asking ALOT of questins, but I don't take pet ownership lightly, and like to know it would be the best possbile situation for all.
_
It's really good you first ask yourself those questions. As a starting bunny owner I would consider to go to a bunny shelter, they often have already coupled bunny's, because coupling is quite difficult, especially if you aren't familiar with their body language. Also you can skip puberty, wich is the worst age for bunny's, they spray, are often aggressive, don't want to cuddle etc. And the best food is science selective, and you have to get injections for them twice a year against VHD and myxomatose!


----------



## shinymagpie

^ agreed that two buns are better than one.

Yes they will eat the furniture & particularly the phone cables or other dangerous electrical goods.

2 bunnies will gang up on the cat, so the cat can't injure them. One bunny could be at risk if the cat and bunny are loose together (depending on the personality of the cat and size of the bunny).






Here Binky and Momo are enjoying some Dandelions, known locally as Tanpopo. Binky is just sucking in the last of one flower with a tiny bit of stalk hanging out. Momo could not stop eating while I was taking the pictures - every photo has her chomping. At least he still poses a little! 

They still follow each other around the garden constantly. She's not keen on me at present (spring fever I suppose) & she really does not like Binky washing my hands!


----------



## SerraEstrella

angelastoel said:


> _]Ok, I need some advice everyone. I am really interested in a lop eared bunny, but really want to make sure I am making a good decision, for both the bunny and me._
> 
> _I work from 7:30am till usually 5pm or so, so I am away from home most days- will the bunny get lonely?_
> 
> I always recommend people to always take 2 bunny's, it is the only way to make your bunny really happy, most of the time bunny's sleep during the day, they are most active in the morning and early evening, but when they sleep they love to cuddle with their lover, so another bunny is definetly recommended
> 
> _I also have a cat, would be a bunny be terrified of the cat, I wouldn't want the poor thing to be super nervous. _
> 
> My bunny's love cats, they always run after them when one enters the garden, but I hear some bunny's had literally heart attacks from seeing a cat. Lops often have a calm personality, so I think if they are used to a cat it is no problem.
> 
> _I live a in a large apartment with a deck and big back yard. What kind of cages do most of you use? Also I have heard you can train them to go in litter boxes, anyone ever done this?Can they have a cage outside in addition to the one indoors? Somewhere shady and not in direct sunlight...or would the bunny HATE THIS?_
> 
> My bunny's are litter trained, I have a normal cage, but when I am home they walk around free in the house and garden, they just love outside, when it rains they tend to sit in front of the window all day staring at the garden.
> Maybe you can use a puppy-pen if you can't use the entire garden
> 
> _Considering my cat is VERY low maintenance, I know a rabbit would be considerably more work, should I clean the Cage every day?_
> 
> Rabbits are a lot more work, you should check their healt twice a day, they can die within 12 hours of no eating, so staying one night away with nobody checking is no option. I clean it ince a week and the litter box daily. Also when they run around they can suddenly decide to wreck your furniture so you should watch them like a 2 year old.
> 
> 
> _Thanks so much! I know I am asking ALOT of questins, but I don't take pet ownership lightly, and like to know it would be the best possbile situation for all._
> 
> It's really good you first ask yourself those questions. As a starting bunny owner I would consider to go to a bunny shelter, they often have already coupled bunny's, because coupling is quite difficult, especially if you aren't familiar with their body language. Also you can skip puberty, wich is the worst age for bunny's, they spray, are often aggressive, don't want to cuddle etc. And the best food is science selective, and you have to get injections for them twice a year against VHD and myxomatose!


 
Thanks so much for the advice! I would have thanked you earlier, but my quote notification failed I guess. I did adpot a young lop eared bunny from Craiglist- This woman adopted him for Easter, and the kids thought his nails were too sharp...yadda yadda yadda. Anyways- he has a new home and I LOVE HIM!!!! He is a lop eared and I have found him to fit really nicely into my life! 
He even licks my face! So far I have a LARGE indoor cage. It has been slow going on the litter training. I feel like he goes everywhere but the litter box lol-as you can see he's laying in his litter box.. I tried even putting hay near the box like websites suggest. 
Anyways here's a little pic! And THANKS so much for repsonding, it really helped!


----------



## SerraEstrella

shinymagpie said:


> ^ agreed that two buns are better than one.
> 
> Yes they will eat the furniture & particularly the phone cables or other dangerous electrical goods.
> 
> 2 bunnies will gang up on the cat, so the cat can't injure them. One bunny could be at risk if the cat and bunny are loose together (depending on the personality of the cat and size of the bunny).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here Binky and Momo are enjoying some Dandelions, known locally as Tanpopo. Binky is just sucking in the last of one flower with a tiny bit of stalk hanging out. Momo could not stop eating while I was taking the pictures - every photo has her chomping. At least he still poses a little!
> 
> They still follow each other around the garden constantly. She's not keen on me at present (spring fever I suppose) & she really does not like Binky washing my hands!


 
LOL! I had a big response to your post, and my bunny jumped on laptop & wiped out everything I had written!

I would never leave kitty and bunny alone, frankly I don't trust my cat right now, it's all too new for him. 

I would love to get him a friend- Funny I call him , "him" but I am not even sure if its a boy, thats just what the woman told me! Would I have to get another cage - or should I put them in the same cage?


----------



## angelastoel

SerraEstrella said:


> Thanks so much for the advice! I would have thanked you earlier, but my quote notification failed I guess. I did adpot a young lop eared bunny from Craiglist- This woman adopted him for Easter, and the kids thought his nails were too sharp...yadda yadda yadda. Anyways- he has a new home and I LOVE HIM!!!! He is a lop eared and I have found him to fit really nicely into my life!
> He even licks my face! So far I have a LARGE indoor cage. It has been slow going on the litter training. I feel like he goes everywhere but the litter box lol-as you can see he's laying in his litter box.. I tried even putting hay near the box like websites suggest.
> Anyways here's a little pic! And THANKS so much for repsonding, it really helped!



aww how cute, it's the exact same colour as one of my bunny's! He/she looks very young. I am so happy you saved that bunny from a unloving home, I did the same thing and it gives you such a good feeling to improve at least one bunny-life!

I think this website as a beginning bunny owner is very nice, it is a bunny-language guide and learns you to understand the body language of your bunny.
If you have any questions, don't mind to ask them and please post more about how your relationship with your bunny developes.


----------



## bellapsyd

i am so late to the game here- but WHERE did you get that doormat?!


----------



## omgblonde

IF - Luigi is so cute! Looks like he has so much space to run around. Hope you're doing well!

Love4MK - Awww ginger sounds adorable.. do you have any pics? 

Angelastoel - OMG, your bunnies are so darn cute! & I love the bunny shaped doormat!

SerraEstrella - Aww you're new bunny is so cute, glad he has a lovely new home! It's such a shame that

I got a new camera a couple of weeks ago, so of course Honey has had to be my reluctant model while I play around with it..  He's a pretty good poser though! Hahaha


----------



## SerraEstrella

Hi everyone ! Just wanted to post a picture of my little boy Sunday- thanks to everyone who took time to give me great advice


----------



## SerraEstrella

omgblonde said:


> IF - Luigi is so cute! Looks like he has so much space to run around. Hope you're doing well!
> 
> Love4MK - Awww ginger sounds adorable.. do you have any pics?
> 
> Angelastoel - OMG, your bunnies are so darn cute! & I love the bunny shaped doormat!
> 
> SerraEstrella - Aww you're new bunny is so cute, glad he has a lovely new home! It's such a shame that
> 
> I got a new camera a couple of weeks ago, so of course Honey has had to be my reluctant model while I play around with it..  He's a pretty good poser though! Hahaha


 
What beautiful coloring!


----------



## girlvintage

AWWWW!!! all the bunnies look soo adorable!!! 

hey guys!!! how's everyone doing? 

been so busy with work that i havent been able to drop by, so glad to be seeing new photos! i must have a photo shoot with furby soon! LOL!

....it just dawned on me that it's binky's death anniv tomorrow.. (sigh) i hope he is happily hopping along in heaven and munching on carrot shaped stars 


XO


----------



## omgblonde

SerraEstrella - Awwww, he doesn't even look real, he looks like a teddy!

GV - YESSSSS @ Furby photoshoot! I wanna see new pictures of the little guy! I can't believe it's been a year since Binky's death already  R.I.P Binky. 

My hamster died on Saturday  I was/am sooo upset, she was my little baby. I've never lost a pet before (except goldfish when I was about 7..) it's so hard.


----------



## girlvintage

^ condolences on your dear hamster :'(

.. but i'm sure binky is now playing with him over the rainbow bridge


----------



## shinymagpie

Condolences to both of you. GV, it seems a very fast year since your Binky departed. OMGB sorry you lost your hamster - they are terrific little pets. Any new photos of Honey?

We've been sweltering in the heat here, so we got out the cool mats for the bunnies (aka barbecue racks). Had to buy a new bigger one for Binky coz e has so much spread these days. Momo had shoved one down the entrance to the tunnel, so we lifted up the cage to remove it. We found lots of sticks in the far end which they had been chewing. When Binky is done with his sticks, he threads them through the bar of the cage. Momo puts hers in a pile at each end of the enclosure. I raked up all the sticks, then looked back to see more appear near the cage door. The second time, I realized that Momo was bringing them out to me! Smart bunny strikes again. 







In the photo here, they are enjoying the view from up high. I gave them a pot plant full of weeds and they cleaned them right down to the ground. They were taking turns to sit in it, then both squeezed in together.



We discovered a few days ago, that at night, when we let them out, Binky goes straight to the dog's dry food dispenser and scarfs down the kibbles. Either he's carnivorous or there is zero meat in the dog kibbles. 

We were also thinking of clipping Binky for the summer. Momo being a short, thin-furred bunny has already got rid of her excess, but Binky is still a big furball. Has anyone ever trimmed their bunnies? Would it grow back? I remember my mother trimming her samoyed labrador cross one summer and the dog looked terribly embarrassed. So I don't know whether Binky would notice, or whether he'd appreciate a shearing or whether he'd be embarrassed. How would Momo react?  Views?


----------



## omgblonde

Honey went in for his usual tooth spur operation today. He passed away on the operating table.

I'm so beyond devastated :'( I miss him so much already! It was his 5th Birthday on July 3rd (

Can't believe he and my hamster died so close together, so upsetting


----------



## girlvintage

omgblonde said:


> Honey went in for his usual tooth spur operation today. He passed away on the operating table.
> 
> I'm so beyond devastated :'( I miss him so much already! It was his 5th Birthday on July 3rd (
> 
> Can't believe he and my hamster died so close together, so upsetting



dearest S - my heart goes out to you and my deepest condolences on your loss 

i hope you will find comfort in the fact that honey knows how much you loved him.. i know how it feels like to lose a beloved pet, and two in a row can only be that much harder.. pls pm me anytime if you'd like to talk..

hugs and kisses from me and furby.   

M


----------



## angelastoel

bellapsyd said:


> i am so late to the game here- but WHERE did you get that doormat?!



sorry for my late reply, it's from Droog design.

I am kinda obsessed about bunny-stuff, I recently bought this bunny in a bag t-shirt, I think you fellow-bunny lovers will love it






and omgblonde, I feel so sorry about your hamster, it was also my first pet I lost and was devistated too, I know exactly how you feel!


----------



## omgblonde

girlvintage said:


> dearest S - my heart goes out to you and my deepest condolences on your loss
> 
> i hope you will find comfort in the fact that honey knows how much you loved him.. i know how it feels like to lose a beloved pet, and two in a row can only be that much harder.. pls pm me anytime if you'd like to talk..
> 
> hugs and kisses from me and furby.
> 
> M



Ty  It really means a lot!  It was such a shock, he himself was SO healthy and lively, it was just his teeth needed filing down again. He stopped breathing as soon as they gave him the anaesthetic and they couldn't resuscitate him . He's had it done so many times before, I just don't understand how he couldn't take it this time 



angelastoel said:


> sorry for my late reply, it's from Droog design.
> 
> I am kinda obsessed about bunny-stuff, I recently bought this bunny in a bag t-shirt, I think you fellow-bunny lovers will love it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and omgblonde, I feel so sorry about your hamster, it was also my first pet I lost and was devistated too, I know exactly how you feel!


WOW, I love that tee! Where is it from?

Ty hun


----------



## angelastoel

omgblonde said:


> Ty  It really means a lot!  It was such a shock, he himself was SO healthy and lively, it was just his teeth needed filing down again. He stopped breathing as soon as they gave him the anaesthetic and they couldn't resuscitate him . He's had it done so many times before, I just don't understand how he couldn't take it this time
> 
> 
> WOW, I love that tee! Where is it from?
> 
> Ty hun



thanks it's from mulberry and called "bunny in a bag t-shirt" the bag that is drawn is the Alexa bag from Mulberry.


----------



## omgblonde

^Oooh ty, will check it out!

I typed out a massive post earlier but it didn't go through.. so annoying!  Will try to remember the gist of what I wrote..

I went to the pet store today to pick up a couple of bits and bobs, and while I was there I had a look in the adoption section. I'd kind of been thinking that in a couple of months time I'd like to adopt another bunny, maybe an older one. Anyway there was a really cute little lionhead there waiting for his forever home. My friend was working so she let me have a little hold and a play with him and I fell in love. Holding him it just felt so 'right'. I would of brought him home with me right there, but I haven't had the heart to clean out Honeys cage and area yet, so I'd need to do that first.

I'm really worried though. I don't know if it will be 'too soon' after losing Honey to bring another bunny into the house. I've been an emotional wreck all weekend, I miss him so terribly and I'd feel so guilty enjoying another bunny so soon after his death. I keep expecting Honey to hop in the room and nudge me  

I think I'm going to mull it over tonight and probably go back to adopt him in the morning.. will keep you posted!


----------



## pond23

^ *omgblonde* - I am very sorry about your loss. I am sending you lots of virtual hugs. I know how much you loved Honey, and he is happily hopping in bunny heaven now. 

My sister gave me very wise advice one day. She said that life is hard enough. We shouldn't be difficult on ourselves. There is no "right" way to grieve. You have to look out for yourself, and to preserve your emotional and physical health. Losing a loved one, whether it be human or a pet, is difficult enough for us. We shouldn't punish ourselves by not allowing any joy into our lives during the grieving period. We shouldn't feel guilty about surviving and with moving on with life. If your heart is with the lionhead and you feel that you can be a good adoptive mom to him, then you should adopt him. Just go with your heart. My thoughts and prayers are with you, your family and Honey.


----------



## omgblonde

*Pond23* - Thanks  it comforts me to know he had a long and happy life. Although I'd of loved for it to be longer! That is some very good advice right there.

I swung by the store this morning and ended up adopting the little bunny! They weren't sure how old he is, but they guess around 5-6 months and they didn't know if he's had any of his shots or not. The manager said in the 3 years he's worked there only one has come in having already had them.. so it's unlikely! They also weren't 100% if it's a he or she but I've booked a vet appt for this evening though so we shall find out for sure then 

He's such a little cutie, I stopped off at mums office on the way home and he hopped straight out of the carrier and said hello to everyone. He seems to really enjoy being held and fussed over!

Without further ado.. here's a picture of the little munchkin taken when he was visiting mum! She's smitten with him! haha

I have no idea what to name him though.. what do you think??


----------



## bellapsyd

omg omg omg!  so cute!!!!!!  he looks like a Brownie!


----------



## pond23

^ He is too cute *omg*! Hmmm... What would be a good name? I like bella's suggestion of  Brownie. Choco, Chocolate, Cookie --> I clearly have desserts on the brain.


----------



## omgblonde

Haha! I do want to name him after food! Cuz of Honey and my hamster was Pancakes and my other hamster is Waffles! Need to follow the theme! 

He went to the vets last night and I can confirm he's definitely a little boy! He's younger than they thought though, the vet thinks he's about 3 months, maybe 4. He had his first shot too! He was a little wriggly but very well behaved!


----------



## Love4MK

He's adorable!  As for a name, I would go beyond the norm in terms of Brownie and Cookie.  I find names that aren't typical so much cuter for pets!  Good luck!


----------



## nauticalstar

omgblonde said:


> *Pond23* - Thanks  it comforts me to know he had a long and happy life. Although I'd of loved for it to be longer! That is some very good advice right there.
> 
> I swung by the store this morning and ended up adopting the little bunny! They weren't sure how old he is, but they guess around 5-6 months and they didn't know if he's had any of his shots or not. The manager said in the 3 years he's worked there only one has come in having already had them.. so it's unlikely! They also weren't 100% if it's a he or she but I've booked a vet appt for this evening though so we shall find out for sure then
> 
> He's such a little cutie, I stopped off at mums office on the way home and he hopped straight out of the carrier and said hello to everyone. He seems to really enjoy being held and fussed over!
> 
> Without further ado.. here's a picture of the little munchkin taken when he was visiting mum! She's smitten with him! haha
> 
> I have no idea what to name him though.. what do you think??



Aww! He looks so much like my sister's bunny- Cap'n Jack Sparrow. She named him because his mane looks like Jack's dreadlocks. I joke that she should have named him Nudge- he likes attention so much that he's constantly nudging us to get our attention.


----------



## omgblonde

^ Awww that's adorable! Little pirate bunny 

He still doesn't have an official name  LOL

I've taken to calling him Bear but mum and dad have been calling him Scruffs or Scruffy.. how mean! haha. 

Here's a couple more pictures.. he's so sweet and good natured. He loves to snuggle and lick.


----------



## pond23

^ Look at those adorable white paws!


----------



## omgblonde

^ His white paw makes me laugh so much.. it's so cute!

We received Honey's ashes back last night  it's so sad. I still can't believe he's really gone.


----------



## pond23

^  Honey will be always, always live in your heart and in your memories. He experienced so much love in his life, and was so lucky to have found such a wonderful family. 

Did you come up with a name for Bear / Scruffy?


----------



## omgblonde

He's officially called Bear! He's been such an angel, although today he's suddenly decided he can't just lick me, he wants to nibble me too! Eek!


----------



## No Cute

Love this thread.  Such cute bunnies.

We have a new bunny at our house, and she's a digger. Our last bunny died two years ago and never would have imagined getting a toe dirty digging: she was a total princess.  This new bunny...very different. Whenever she's in her outside hutch (have space in and out), she digs and digs.  She almost dug out.  Need to install chicken wire around her area or something.  I like that she digs, but I need to protect her. She's SOOO cute.


----------



## nauticalstar

omgblonde said:


> He's officially called Bear! He's been such an angel, although today he's suddenly decided he can't just lick me, he wants to nibble me too! Eek!



Aww! So happy for you and Bear! Sorry he's a nibbler, though! hehe. Is he still little? Jack used to do the same thing- he'd lick you and then nibble- like "ooh, this tastes good, is it food?" But my sister always told him No and then ignored him for a little while and he has given it up. Maybe Bear will grow out of it?


----------



## omgblonde

No Cute said:


> Love this thread.  Such cute bunnies.
> 
> We have a new bunny at our house, and she's a digger. Our last bunny died two years ago and never would have imagined getting a toe dirty digging: she was a total princess.  This new bunny...very different. Whenever she's in her outside hutch (have space in and out), she digs and digs.  She almost dug out.  Need to install chicken wire around her area or something.  I like that she digs, but I need to protect her. She's SOOO cute.



Awww she sounds like a little rascal! I wanna see a picture of her!



nauticalstar said:


> Aww! So happy for you and Bear! Sorry he's a nibbler, though! hehe. Is he still little? Jack used to do the same thing- he'd lick you and then nibble- like "ooh, this tastes good, is it food?" But my sister always told him No and then ignored him for a little while and he has given it up. Maybe Bear will grow out of it?



Yeah he's only a couple of months old, so hopefully it's not a habit that sticks! He hasn't done it at all today, so maybe he's learning! 

He's so adorable, I can't believe that anyone would possibly of abandoned him!


----------



## shinymagpie

OMG. So sorry to hear that Honey, the star of the camera, is gone. Congratulations on adopting Bear. Hope you have a wonderful time with him - Honey always looked so "jolly" in his photos, so he must have been very happy with you.


----------



## pond23

omgblonde said:


> Yeah he's only a couple of months old, so hopefully it's not a habit that sticks! He hasn't done it at all today, so maybe he's learning!
> 
> *He's so adorable, I can't believe that anyone would possibly of abandoned him!*



^ I know! How could anyone not want to look at that cute face every day?


----------



## omgblonde

shinymagpie said:


> OMG. So sorry to hear that Honey, the star of the camera, is gone. Congratulations on adopting Bear. Hope you have a wonderful time with him - Honey always looked so "jolly" in his photos, so he must have been very happy with you.


Thanks, it means a lot.  Honey was always a grumpy kind of jolly hahahaha. Jolly with the classic dissaproving bunny face. 



pond23 said:


> ^ I know! How could anyone not want to look at that cute face every day?


I know! It's baffling! :weird: I can totally see me becoming a "crazy bunny lady" when I'm older, adopting everyone little one in site hahaha.


----------



## girlvintage

omgblonde said:


> ^ Awww that's adorable! Little pirate bunny
> 
> He still doesn't have an official name  LOL
> 
> I've taken to calling him Bear but mum and dad have been calling him Scruffs or Scruffy.. how mean! haha.
> 
> Here's a couple more pictures.. he's so sweet and good natured. He loves to snuggle and lick.



AWWWww!! why hello there little bear!!

S - how funny that we both had honey and binky who almost looked like brothers, and after binky i got a furry bun - and after honey you also adopted a furry bun!! 

well - bear is trully ahhhdorrable!! i'm sure honey is smiling down on you both now


----------



## girlvintage

^ oh and i was going to suggest, why dont you call him Falafel.. hehehe


----------



## omgblonde

Hahaha, that's so true! We always seem to get buns that look related 

How's shedding season with Furby? Totally dreading when Bear sheds, eeek! Too fluffy!

& LOL Falafel is an adorable name!


----------



## pond23

^ Falafel would be such a crazy cute name! LOL!


----------



## girlvintage

omgblonde said:


> Hahaha, that's so true! We always seem to get buns that look related
> 
> How's shedding season with Furby? Totally dreading when Bear sheds, eeek! Too fluffy!
> 
> & LOL Falafel is an adorable name!



I brush Furby every other day even if its not shedding season, just to prevent tangles, he adores the brushing up until i reach the tummy (lol)

so when shedding season begins its not as bad as you would expect because most of the "old" hair has been brushed away..

dont use the furminator, i use a double sided brush made for kids, one side is super soft fine bristles to brush away the top hairs, and the other side is more of a regular hair brush with tiny plastic balls on the tip to rake out any matting..

furby is so affectionate too!! he loves greeting me in the morning by jumping in bed and binky-ing all over until i get up to feed him! then when i get home at night he covers my face with tiny licks! LOL


----------



## nauticalstar

^There really isn't anything better than when a bunny greets you with licks! Whenever I visit Jack I sit on the floor and he stretches up to his full length to lick my neck or cheek, whichever he can reach. Soooo cute!


----------



## omgblonde

GV - Oooh that brush sounds good, I'll have to look for something similar! At the moment I just have a little comb and fluffy brush that I used on Honey.. but I deffo need something brushier for fuzzy Bear! Hahah.

Nauticalstar - Yessss, bunny kisses are the cutest!! 

I saw this photo frame today and I just KNEW I had to get it to hang on the wall above where Honey & Pancakes's ashes are. I feel like a bit of a crazy animal lady having a memorial on the wall.. but it makes me happy to look at!


----------



## girlvintage

omgblonde said:


> I saw this photo frame today and I just KNEW I had to get it to hang on the wall above where Honey & Pancakes's ashes are. I feel like a bit of a crazy animal lady having a memorial on the wall.. but it makes me happy to look at!



There's nothing crazy about that! Beside my family photos in my room are photos of tiki, my shih-tsu of 12 yrs and binky - who are both in heaven, it still always makes me smile each time i look at them


----------



## shinymagpie

Binky and Momo are enjoying our renovation of our small garden. We are attempting to grow a little grass at present and put some extra dirt in. On the next morning we found these two kicking back and soaking up the new look.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





After that, they were inspired to do a bit of tunneling and buried their wooden deck and aluminium cool mat so deep we had to dig those bits out. Later in the day, I took this one of Momo, who got herself a new pile of dirt to lie on (a truly natural rabbit) and Binky slobbed out on the cool mat (he likes his modern comforts). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Soon we are going to build a permanent large run for them right across the back of the yard. At present, they only have the run of the place at night. While they might look like a happy couple, they don't hold back when peaches are involved or when there is toast. Binky found a piece of toast that the dogs had dropped. He was just crunching away when Momo materialised from nowhere and stole it out from under his chin while he was chewing. Then he followed her and this time he put his big furry feet on it to try to stop her stealing it while he was eating. She just waited and then got it again and carried it off a couple of metres. But cabbage, they will both eat side by side from the same leaf.


----------



## omgblonde

Awwwww they are SO cute!


----------



## shinymagpie

curious rabbit fact.

We put a line of mondo grass tufts into the garden. We road tested them on the rabbits who just loved the taste it seemed. So last night, before letting the bunnies out, I sprinkled the plants with lemon pepper. This morning, one plant was almost completely gone and nearly every other plant was chewed. Hmmmmn. Pepper was not the answer. Neither was spray designed to keep cats and dogs away from things which I tried last year.

Tonight, I brewed up some garlic then let it cool and ladled the garlic juice over the plants. I let them out and Binky ran straight to the decimated plant. Then shook his head and ran to the next one, shook and ran to the the next all the way up the line of 10 plants. Momo just ran up to one, then took herself off to the fence in disgust. Possibly garlic is the go for keeping rabbits off things you don't want eaten. I'll report back later.


----------



## omgblonde

^Hahaha, that's so funny! Poor little Binky and Momo having their snack taken away  hahahah.

I'm booking Bear in to be neutered in the next week or two! 

What's the after care like for neutered bunnies? I've read they have to be put on 'cage rest' for a day or two, but Bears cage has levels and is a double layer with a ladder. Should I pick up a cheap little cage to keep him in for those days or will he be ok to hop on and off stuff? I'm nervous! Haha.


----------



## No Cute

My bunny now has wire cloth buried around the entire yard of his hutch, and he also has his own little safe basement to dig in.  A sweet friend who is handy and didn't want to see our new buddy get out and get hurt did the whole deal for us.  Today, the kids and I help back fill all the dirt that was pulled out.  Bunny is very confused by the new set up and re-scenting his hutch hardcore. Pretty amusing, but he's not getting out of his hutch by burrowing now. I'm very relieved and will have him outside a lot more now.


----------



## shinymagpie

No Cute said:


> My bunny now has wire cloth buried around the entire yard of his hutch, and he also has his own little safe basement to dig in.  A sweet friend who is handy and didn't want to see our new buddy get out and get hurt did the whole deal for us.  Today, the kids and I help back fill all the dirt that was pulled out.  Bunny is very confused by the new set up and re-scenting his hutch hardcore. Pretty amusing, but he's not getting out of his hutch by burrowing now. I'm very relieved and will have him outside a lot more now.



Good one!  Any photos?


----------



## Fran0421

Aww he is so adorable!




SerraEstrella said:


> Hi everyone ! Just wanted to post a picture of my little boy Sunday- thanks to everyone who took time to give me great advice


----------



## No Cute

No pics.  It's all underground and buried.  Nothing to see.  Now the rabbit is on the couch licking pillows. Little weirdo. lol


----------



## angelastoel

my rabbit sometimes lichs the pillows or our knees too!
here a "action pic" when they are kissing! I just love to see my bunny's enjoying eachother!


----------



## shinymagpie

angelastoel said:


> my rabbit sometimes lichs the pillows or our knees too!
> here a "action pic" when they are kissing! I just love to see my bunny's enjoying eachother!



Your bunnies are total cuties. My bunnies do that kind of thing too. It's such fun to watch them together. Thanks for the lovely photo!


----------



## sally.m

Cute Bunnies, I would love a bunny at home!


----------



## omgblonde

angelastoel said:


> my rabbit sometimes lichs the pillows or our knees too!
> here a "action pic" when they are kissing! I just love to see my bunny's enjoying eachother!


That's the most adorable picture ever


----------



## omgblonde

Bear is getting neutered in the morning! I'm really, really nervous. I hope it all goes smoothly!

Here's the most recent picture of him.. isn't he a cutie?


----------



## pond23

^ Look at that face! Bear is adorable! I wish him good luck with his neutering surgery!


----------



## omgblonde

He's home and doing very well! I've had to close him in his cage because he's SO active and I don't want him to damage his stitches.. haha.


----------



## shinymagpie

^ good to hear.


----------



## pond23

^ Excellent news *omgblonde*! Neutering surgery is usually much less invasive than spaying, so I didn't worry as much when I had my little guy fixed. The 2 ladies were in much more pain after their spaying surgeries, especially Puff Puff. I had to give her the will to live by feeding her some strawberries.


----------



## Eviekins

Hey bunny lovers!!!

I too am a huge Bunny lover and oh my gosh your bunnies are so cute!!!! 
I miss my Daisy girl, she passed away a few months ago  Hoping to get a new bunny in the New Year, it's too soon now. 

Anyways, I wanted to see if anyone was interested in this. I've started a petition to get Longo's grocery stores to stop carrying rabbit meat. If you guys want to sign its here: http://www.thepetitionsite.com/1/stop-longos-grocery-stores-from-carrying-rabbit-meat/

Just trying to do my part and help out the bunnies  They are amazing animals!


----------



## shinymagpie

Hi all. I took some closeup video of Momo and Binky doing some early autumn nesting. Lots of carting grass, digging and bulldozing teamwork. They pretty much ignored the camera. Off camera, one of the dogs tried to nick some rabbit droppings through the side if the cage. Momo would have bitten them if her mouth had not been full of grass, so she settled for leaning through both paws and punching the dog repeatedly in the face! I'll post it soon with a link to YouTube.


----------



## pond23

^ I'd love to see that video! Momo is quite the sassy little thing!


----------



## omgblonde

pond23 said:


> ^ Excellent news *omgblonde*! Neutering surgery is usually much less invasive than spaying, so I didn't worry as much when I had my little guy fixed. The 2 ladies were in much more pain after their spaying surgeries, especially Puff Puff. I had to give her the will to live by feeding her some strawberries.


Awww the poor little ladiess! I think I would of been a wreck if I had a girl bunny! haha. I was soooooo nervous with Bear!

That video sounds adorable *Shinymagpie*! I want to see!


----------



## Love4MK

I love everyone's bunnies and their stories!  I still have yet to post a picture of mine (will soon, I promise!).  She was driving me insane this morning with her cage rattling.  She is an indoor bunny and her cage is in the kitchen with a gate in the doorway to keep her in the room.  We NEVER lock her cage up so she always has complete run of the kitchen, but every morning around 5-6 AM she locks her teeth around the bars of her cage and RATTLES IT.  It's the most obnoxious sound EVER.  And like I said, it's not like she is locked up so mom and I are both like, "What do you want, Ging?!"  Oy!  It drives us mad and she's been doing it since the day she arrived nine years ago, lol.  It's probably her way of telling us to get our butts out of bed and feed her.  Crazy bunny.


----------



## omgblonde

Love4MK said:


> I love everyone's bunnies and their stories!  I still have yet to post a picture of mine (will soon, I promise!).  She was driving me insane this morning with her cage rattling.  She is an indoor bunny and her cage is in the kitchen with a gate in the doorway to keep her in the room.  We NEVER lock her cage up so she always has complete run of the kitchen, but every morning around 5-6 AM she locks her teeth around the bars of her cage and RATTLES IT.  It's the most obnoxious sound EVER.  And like I said, it's not like she is locked up so mom and I are both like, "What do you want, Ging?!"  Oy!  It drives us mad and she's been doing it since the day she arrived nine years ago, lol.  It's probably her way of telling us to get our butts out of bed and feed her.  Crazy bunny.



Hahaha awwww! I had Bear locked in his cage overnight after his surgery and he rattled SO much! I had the cage in my bedroom, so I had to keep getting up and bribing him with treats to be quiet LOL.

Can't wait to see pictures of your bun!


----------



## pond23

pond23 said:


> ^ Excellent news *omgblonde*! Neutering surgery is usually much less invasive than spaying, so I didn't worry as much when I had my little guy fixed. The 2 ladies were in much more pain after their spaying surgeries, especially Puff Puff. *I had to give her the will to live by feeding her some strawberries*.



^ Oops! I meant to say I gave Puff Puff *grapes* to eat to give her the will to get through the pain and to start eating again. I don't give my bunnies strawberries to eat.

My 3 bunnies have been very rambunctious lately. The are throwing their food bowls around, trying to flip their litter pans over. Not sure what is causing their sudden bad behavior.


----------



## shinymagpie

pond23 said:


> ^ Oops! I meant to say I gave Puff Puff *grapes* to eat to give her the will to get through the pain and to start eating again. I don't give my bunnies strawberries to eat.
> 
> My 3 bunnies have been very rambunctious lately. The are throwing their food bowls around, trying to flip their litter pans over. Not sure what is causing their sudden bad behavior.



We give our bunnies strawberry leaves and the odd manky strawberry!

If you are in the northern hemisphere, I would say the bunnies behaviour is instinct. My daughter and I went to a big aquarium yesterday (which has some mammals too). Every animal there seemed to be intent on reproducing!


----------



## pond23

shinymagpie said:


> We give our bunnies strawberry leaves and the odd manky strawberry!
> 
> *If you are in the northern hemisphere, I would say the bunnies behaviour is instinct*. My daughter and I went to a big aquarium yesterday (which has some mammals too). Every animal there seemed to be intent on reproducing!



^ Very interesting! Yes, I live in California in the US, so I am in the northern hemisphere. They are all fixed, but they don't always act like it. LOL!


----------



## shinymagpie

pond23 said:


> ^ Very interesting! Yes, I live in California in the US, so I am in the northern hemisphere. They are all fixed, but they don't always act like it. LOL!



Binky's been fixed but it doesn't stop him and Momo trying.  It made him substantially less aggressive though when he became a "teenager" & he stopped marking.


----------



## Karilove

omgblonde said:


> Hahaha awwww! I had Bear locked in his cage overnight after his surgery and he rattled SO much! I had the cage in my bedroom, so I had to keep getting up and bribing him with treats to be quiet LOL.
> 
> Can't wait to see pictures of your bun!


your avatar looks exactly like my bunny! His name is Mochi


----------



## shinymagpie

Recently, every morning, when our bunnies go back in their cage after a night in the garden, we have found the cage door off it's hinges and lying on the ground. Why...?

Yesterday, I found Momo ripping the door off with her teeth, because it had blown shut and she wanted to go in.  So that means, that anytime she wants to, she could probably rip the door off, but chooses not to.  Smart bunny strikes again.


----------



## gillianna

Our two girl bunnies are on the ground floor of the 3 story bunny condo for 4 bunnies.  When I clean their cages, or just let them out to wander around the family room I find I have to leave the cage door open by putting something in front of it.  They love to run and then hop in their cage and run back out.  If the cage door shuts back because they knock what is in front of it they kind of freak out and don't know why/how to get in their cage.  I guess their cage is they whole security thing.  They are funny with their actions.  When we take the boy bunnies upstairs to hang out in a bedroom we always bring a cardboard box and the bunnies love to go in and out of it.  Usually they jump on and off the bed and then hide under the bed but give them a box and they somehow think it is their home.  All their cages have the wooden boxes with holes in them to sleep/hide.
I am not sure if may bunny people saw my post on Hay.  I found a great place for rabbit hay that is the best hay I ever bought.  I spend so much money on hay for 4 bunnies and I am not too impressed with most of it.  Some hay my bunnies don't even like.  The hay is by www.farmersdavebiz (he even takes paypal).     I ordered a huge box of first cut hay with clover and my rabbits go crazy over it.  Worth the money with shipping because it will last me a few months.  Before I spent over 100.00 a month on pet store hay.  He has other treats for rabbits.  I am pretty impressed.


----------



## pond23

gillianna said:


> *I am not sure if may bunny people saw my post on Hay.  I found a great place for rabbit hay that is the best hay I ever bought.*  I spend so much money on hay for 4 bunnies and I am not too impressed with most of it.  Some hay my bunnies don't even like.  The hay is by www.farmersdavebiz (he even takes paypal).     I ordered a huge box of first cut hay with clover and my rabbits go crazy over it.  Worth the money with shipping because it will last me a few months.  Before I spent over 100.00 a month on pet store hay.  He has other treats for rabbits.  I am pretty impressed.



^ Thanks for the info *gillianna*! My sister and I have been looking for alternate sources of hay. Oxbow doesn't do direct mail orders of their hay to customers anymore.


----------



## gillianna

With 4 bunnies and 2 girls ones that are diggers litter boxes are one big mess with them.  Within minutes of new litter and hay they are kicking it all over their cage.  I am so sick of cleaning it up a few times a day.  I have tried so many different litter boxes.  I finally found something that works. 
www.binkybunny.com   Just go to store and then supplies on the site and you should find litter box and screen kit or you can buy the screen seperate which should fit into most plastic litter boxes.  I bought these plastic litter boxes that come with a mesh screen with the edges coated in a plastic like material.  You put the litter in the box, screen on top and hay on top of the screen.  You are supposed to just lift the screen everyday to clean the top which will have the bunny poop on and you can scoop the bottom litter where it is wet.  Sounds simple enough but would it work for my digger bunnies?  YES it does.  From the first day they have made no attempt to kick any hay out of their litter box.  My cages are actually clean.  I do think one is able to do this say system themselves with making a screen from the hardware store.  I have also seen bigger metal type screens on some bunny videos that allow the poop to go into the  litter and the top screen stays clean.  
This system from binky bunny works for me so I am very happy with it.  Just wanted to share because in my life cleaning litter with 4 bunnies can be a bit frustrating when the 2 girls always make one big mess.


----------



## bellapsyd

oxbow is on amazon, but my guys love farmer dave also.

anyone found cute gifts for their bunnies this holiday season?


----------



## gillianna

I bought some things from www.binky bunny.com.  The bunnies still like simple things like paperback books to tear apart in their cage and anything cardboard.  They still have their stuffed animal bunny dog toys that I bought last year.  It is so funny that they carry these bunny toys to the water dish and into the litter box.  Sometimes they even get them throught the holes in their wooden houses.  I guess in their little bunny mind they think the stuffed animal is real.


----------



## bellapsyd

aww! mine don't have any interest in stuffies! I wish they did. it would be so cute!  will you post  a picture?


----------



## MadameButterfly

Here is my bunnie Charlie showing some Christmas spirit:


----------



## nauticalstar

Bumping this thread because I got a new baby for Christmas! About 8 weeks old, extra fluffy lionhead. No name yet, because I'm not sure if baby bun is a boy or girl. Suggestions welcome! 

We're putting together his cage, and I'm wondering what all you owners of fluffy bunnies use on the bottoms? Everything sticks in his fur and he's constantly pulling it out. Luckily he likes being brushed!


----------



## bellapsyd

nauticalstar said:
			
		

> Bumping this thread because I got a new baby for Christmas! About 8 weeks old, extra fluffy lionhead. No name yet, because I'm not sure if baby bun is a boy or girl. Suggestions welcome!
> 
> We're putting together his cage, and I'm wondering what all you owners of fluffy bunnies use on the bottoms? Everything sticks in his fur and he's constantly pulling it out. Luckily he likes being brushed!



Adorable! Mine live in a playpen with carpet underneath


----------



## bellapsyd

MadameButterfly said:
			
		

> Here is my bunnie Charlie showing some Christmas spirit:



Cutest thing ever!


----------



## shinymagpie

Happy New Year bunny people!


----------



## nauticalstar

bellapsyd said:


> Adorable! Mine live in a playpen with carpet underneath



I could do a carpet underneath- he's actually been doing pretty well with his litterbox and has not been eating the carpet when we let him have the run of the place, so it could work! Our apartment is rented and our carpet is white- so just in case of accidents its probably better to have something easier to clean and disposable if necessary.

He's pretty hilarious- loves to do the full body flop under the coffee table. He really loves the bird- but he hops full speed at him and the poor bird doesn't know what to think. He may be a Darwin- but my dad is pushing for Watson! haha


----------



## pond23

Happy New Year!!!

My bunnies are very naughty and love to chew any and everything, so I have to use outdoor rugs in their exercise pens. They are not as soft, but I don't see rug fibers in their mouths any more.


----------



## nauticalstar

pond23 said:


> Happy New Year!!!
> 
> My bunnies are very naughty and love to chew any and everything, so I have to use outdoor rugs in their exercise pens. They are not as soft, but I don't see rug fibers in their mouths any more.



must be the outdoor rugs are not as tasty! He's pretty good about chewing so far, but we're busy blocking off and/or bunny proofing the furniture. He's fluffy so he looks bigger than he is, but he can get under the couch and all the other furniture really easily. We moved all the cords, but I'm worried he'll chew up under the couch. His favorite spot seems to be under our chair next to the window- we can tell he's there because he lays between the blinds and you can see the gap.

He likes to lay on his side kind of like a dog- never had a bunny that did that before!


----------



## pond23

nauticalstar said:


> must be the outdoor rugs are not as tasty! He's pretty good about chewing so far, but we're busy blocking off and/or bunny proofing the furniture. He's fluffy so he looks bigger than he is, but he can get under the couch and all the other furniture really easily. We moved all the cords, but I'm worried he'll chew up under the couch. His favorite spot seems to be under our chair next to the window- we can tell he's there because he lays between the blinds and you can see the gap.
> 
> *He likes to lay on his side kind of like a dog- never had a bunny that did that before*!



^ Don't you love that? My bunnies, especially the youngest Yum Yum, love to do that. It is the cutest thing! I used to think that bunnies only sleep or lie down in a hen-like position, but I was so wrong. They have all sorts of adorable sleeping positions.


----------



## shinymagpie

nauticalstar said:


> must be the outdoor rugs are not as tasty! He's pretty good about chewing so far, but we're busy blocking off and/or bunny proofing the furniture. He's fluffy so he looks bigger than he is, but he can get under the couch and all the other furniture really easily. We moved all the cords, but I'm worried he'll chew up under the couch. His favorite spot seems to be under our chair next to the window- we can tell he's there because he lays between the blinds and you can see the gap.
> 
> He likes to lay on his side kind of like a dog- never had a bunny that did that before!



Watch out for your power cords. I am assuming you are in Oz cause of the rainbow lorikeet in the photo. Our bunnies all have a death wish love of electrical cables - so you need to watch out for yours as the voltage is particularly high in Oz.


----------



## nauticalstar

shinymagpie said:


> Watch out for your power cords. I am assuming you are in Oz cause of the rainbow lorikeet in the photo. Our bunnies all have a death wish love of electrical cables - so you need to watch out for yours as the voltage is particularly high in Oz.



Oh, I'm actually in the US- met those birds at a zoo  We have been careful to block off all the cords- luckily the apt has overhead lights in every room so its just the media stuff we have to worry about. Those are all on the TV stand, blocked off with pictures/heavy books/etc. We'll have to find something more permanent, but it'll do for now.


----------



## shinymagpie

^LOL. They are cute little birds but noisy when there are 30 of them in a tree near your house at 5 in the morning! 
Have fun with the bunny - so cute.


----------



## nauticalstar

Oh man I can't even imagine! The noise in that aviary was unbelievable! 

The bun is settling in well- best present ever


----------



## bellapsyd

Look at these! Wish they shipped to the USA http://www.plueschnasen.de


----------



## pond23

^ Those wooden bunny castles look amazing! And the hay shish kebabs are a great idea!


----------



## bellapsyd

pond23 said:
			
		

> ^ Those wooden bunny castles look amazing! And the hay shish kebabs are a great idea!



I know! Wish I had some carpentry skills!


----------



## shinymagpie

Great find! I love the egg toy that they are shoving their furry little heads into. Momo would totally love that!


----------



## bellapsyd

shinymagpie said:
			
		

> Great find! I love the egg toy that they are shoving their furry little heads into. Momo would totally love that!



Anyone live in Germany that can help decider


----------



## omgblonde

Ahhh those bunny castles are so cute! I want!


----------



## nauticalstar

I just told my brother that he needs to build me a bunny castle... he made me a coffee table, so he should be able to do it no problem!


----------



## No Cute

nauticalstar said:


> I just told my brother that he needs to build me a bunny castle... he made me a coffee table, so he should be able to do it no problem!



Nautical, when did the bunny move in?  I didn't realize you had one/more.

Our bunny is soooo bossy.  Anyone else have cats and yet the rabbit is in charge?  The rabbit scents the cats (and our shoes) and is basically a little jerk to the cats.  They don't know what to do with him as they don't want to cause injury (I can see them holding back), but the rabbit gets regular smacks in the side of the head.


----------



## nauticalstar

No Cute said:


> Nautical, when did the bunny move in?  I didn't realize you had one/more.
> 
> Our bunny is soooo bossy.  Anyone else have cats and yet the rabbit is in charge?  The rabbit scents the cats (and our shoes) and is basically a little jerk to the cats.  They don't know what to do with him as they don't want to cause injury (I can see them holding back), but the rabbit gets regular smacks in the side of the head.



The bunny was a Christmas gift from my sister  She conspired with my SO to make it happen- I've been looking at rescues for months now because I've really been missing having a little bunzer around! The bunny I talked about/posted pictures of in the past is my sister's lionhead Jack. I put a couple of pics below! We're working hard to make friends- he's really friendly but is a little scared of being petted or picked up.

I don't have any cats, but I do think its cute and hilarious that the bunny is in charge! Is he/she similar in size to the cats? Maybe (if he's smaller) they think he's some sort of weird looking kitten? haha


----------



## No Cute

Ds and I can't get over how adorable Jack is.

Our bunny is about the same size as the cats, but our other one was smaller.  I think bunnies just feel a sense of entitlement, lol.  I wanna be boss, so there ya go.


----------



## nauticalstar

No Cute said:


> Ds and I can't get over how adorable Jack is.
> 
> Our bunny is about the same size as the cats, but our other one was smaller.  I think bunnies just feel a sense of entitlement, lol.  I wanna be boss, so there ya go.



Oops! The brown bunny above is my Darwin. The little guy here is Jack. He's bigger now, but you get the idea.


----------



## No Cute

Oh wow, Darwin is adorable!  And we think Darwin is awesome, too, but Jack has to be the cutest bunny ever...shhh...don't tell my bunny.


----------



## shinymagpie

seriously cute little rabbits there ^...

We had a good dump of snow. Last night when Binky and Momo got out into the garden, Binky went absolutely nuts about the snow. He was running around and binky-ing, literally flying up into the air with his long ears out like the wings on a plane. So funny to watch. Today, they were both really tired and sleeping in the sunlight. I left the cage door open for a couple of hours because the dogs, (normally outside during the day) didn't want to be out in the garden because of the cold. The bunnies didn't even move when I opened the door. 2 hours later they were still fast asleep in the sun.


----------



## mrskolar09

Hi there, I'm new to the thread...  I (until yesterday) had two buns, Gremlin and Izzy, both Dutch, though Izzy is a dwarf size.
Yesterday Izzy and I both lost a loved one, Gremlin passed away early in the morning.   
We're both still sad, but Izzy has been doing really well, and I think that maybe next week or so, we'll take a trip to the local rescue shelter and see if we can find her a new friend.

Anyway, not to drag down everyone with a lot of sad stuff...
I love everyone's bunny pics!  I have been a bunny lover since I was 2 and am so happy that I've found a place where other people love them too!


----------



## shinymagpie

mrskolar09 said:


> Hi there, I'm new to the thread...  I (until yesterday) had two buns, Gremlin and Izzy, both Dutch, though Izzy is a dwarf size.
> Yesterday Izzy and I both lost a loved one, Gremlin passed away early in the morning.
> We're both still sad, but Izzy has been doing really well, and I think that maybe next week or so, we'll take a trip to the local rescue shelter and see if we can find her a new friend.
> 
> Anyway, not to drag down everyone with a lot of sad stuff...
> I love everyone's bunny pics!  I have been a bunny lover since I was 2 and am so happy that I've found a place where other people love them too!



Welcome. Thanks for telling us your sad news about losing Gremlin - poor Izzy - she must be missing Gremlin. 

Look forward to seeing a picture of Izzy.


----------



## mrskolar09

Thanks!  Izzy actually seems to be doing better than me, lol.  I'm still getting teary eyed seeing Easter decorations.

This is Izzy, our little princess


----------



## mrskolar09

Grr, it just seems like things are intent on getting worse!

Izzy has developed snuffles... I made an appt with our vet yesterday because she began sneezing and one eye became weepy, and sure enough, today he confirmed it was snuffles.

I'm so upset because I had planned on taking Izzy bunny dating and letting her pick a new friend but now she has this!  The vet tech said having a new bun in the house would be ok if they were housed seperately and we keep an eye on them just in case, but I'm just so sad.  First we lost Gremlin so suddenly, and now this.

Poor Izzy, this has just been a terrible week for her


----------



## nauticalstar

mrskolar09 said:


> Grr, it just seems like things are intent on getting worse!
> 
> Izzy has developed snuffles... I made an appt with our vet yesterday because she began sneezing and one eye became weepy, and sure enough, today he confirmed it was snuffles.
> 
> I'm so upset because I had planned on taking Izzy bunny dating and letting her pick a new friend but now she has this!  The vet tech said having a new bun in the house would be ok if they were housed seperately and we keep an eye on them just in case, but I'm just so sad.  First we lost Gremlin so suddenly, and now this.
> 
> Poor Izzy, this has just been a terrible week for her



I hope Izzy feels better soon!


----------



## bellapsyd

I'm so sorry! My Chester is sick this week too


----------



## nauticalstar

Anyone have any carrier recommendations? Darwin's cage is too big to fit into the car! So both for transporting him in the car (we'll use a pet pen as a temp home when we go to my parents' house or a friends') and for trips to the vet we'll need a carrier.

Would like it to have top and side doors and fairly spacious, as we will probably take him on some relatively long car trips. He is a pretty small bun, though, so it shouldn't be too hard to find something he can stretch out a bit in. I thought someone here might have a carrier thats working well for them that they could recommend!


----------



## shinymagpie

This is what Momo and Binky do on cold days!


----------



## ItalianFashion

Shiny MagPie So adorable! I hope everyone is having a nice Easter 

This is us last summer. Luigi would go to the beach with me every weekend. I worked at the Jetski place on the ocean in TX.


----------



## bellapsyd

^ we've missed you! How is TX and Luigi?!


----------



## its_a_keeper

I so love bunnies 

I always had them but unfortunately one of our cats doesn't got the bunny-love-dna, so whem my sweet Mala passed away we decided to not get new bunnies... But seeing all the cute pics here and reading sad and happy stories I really miss the little ones and wish I could have ome again...

On the upstaires compy I got so many pics of her with her hubby Matty, too

But here is Mala with the cats back in the days







And a closeup


----------



## shinymagpie

its_a_keeper said:


> I so love bunnies



Mala was such a cutie!



ItalianFashion said:


> Shiny MagPie So adorable! I hope everyone is having a nice Easter
> 
> This is us last summer. Luigi would go to the beach with me every weekend. I worked at the Jetski place on the ocean in TX.



IF i love the beach shot! Did you have Luigi in a play-pen of some sort - that's what it seems to be. Did he like sand?


----------



## angelastoel

haven't been here for a while but I was sitting on the couch and one of my bunny's jumped on the backrest and leaned over my shoulders, so I snapped this self-portrait, I had to laugh when I saw it, as if she poses with me!


----------



## angelastoel

and something you bunny lovers probably love too, bunny in a bag top from mulberry:





2 days ago I had a horrible experience, one of my bunny's Puk jumped on top of his cage and got stuck with his back paw and fell off and started to move like crazy. I got him loose in 3 seconds but he didn't want to lose his leg anymore and walked on 3. 
I checked his bones and joints (luckily I am medically trained it was 12 at night) and nothing was different. So I gave him painkillers and anti-inflammation and checked every 3 hours if he still wanted to eat and drink (to be sure he had no pain, when he feels bad, he won't eat) The next day he walked normal again and today I saw him jump when I let him play in the garden.
So please don't let your bunny's jump on their cages, he could have easily broken something!


----------



## its_a_keeper

shinymagpie said:


> Mala was such a cutie!



thank you! And jep, she was.



angelastoel said:


> haven't been here for a while but I was sitting on the couch and one of my bunny's jumped on the backrest and leaned over my shoulders, so I snapped this self-portrait, I had to laugh when I saw it, as if she poses with me!
> p.twimg.com/Aq89g-2CAAAksW0.jpg:large



love the shot!



angelastoel said:


> and something you bunny lovers probably love too, bunny in a bag top from mulberry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2 days ago I had a horrible experience, one of my bunny's Puk jumped on top of his cage and got stuck with his back paw and fell off and started to move like crazy. I got him loose in 3 seconds but he didn't want to lose his leg anymore and walked on 3.
> I checked his bones and joints (luckily I am medically trained it was 12 at night) and nothing was different. So I gave him painkillers and anti-inflammation and checked every 3 hours if he still wanted to eat and drink (to be sure he had no pain, when he feels bad, he won't eat) The next day he walked normal again and today I saw him jump when I let him play in the garden.
> So please don't let your bunny's jump on their cages, he could have easily broken something!



nice shirt! And jep, so scary when they get chaught in the cage. I had that with my first bunny too, that was 20 years ago and luckily she was fine afterwards. But bad things can happen so fast so afterwards I always coverd the Top of the cage always with a cotton Towel.
Glad your bunny is fine again today! But it must have been such a shock!


----------



## NY_Mami

mrskolar09 said:


> Thanks! Izzy actually seems to be doing better than me, lol. I'm still getting teary eyed seeing Easter decorations.
> 
> This is Izzy, our little princess


 
AWWWW.... She's precious....


----------



## shinymagpie

angelastoel said:


> 2 days ago I had a horrible experience, one of my bunny's Puk jumped on top of his cage and got stuck with his back paw and fell off and started to move like crazy. I got him loose in 3 seconds but he didn't want to lose his leg anymore and walked on 3.
> I checked his bones and joints (luckily I am medically trained it was 12 at night) and nothing was different. So I gave him painkillers and anti-inflammation and checked every 3 hours if he still wanted to eat and drink (to be sure he had no pain, when he feels bad, he won't eat) The next day he walked normal again and today I saw him jump when I let him play in the garden.
> So please don't let your bunny's jump on their cages, he could have easily broken something!





its_a_keeper said:


> thank you! And jep, she was.
> 
> love the shot!
> 
> nice shirt! And jep, so scary when they get chaught in the cage. I had that with my first bunny too, that was 20 years ago and luckily she was fine afterwards. But bad things can happen so fast so afterwards I always coverd the Top of the cage always with a cotton Towel.
> Glad your bunny is fine again today! But it must have been such a shock!



We had the same thing happen with Binky. Momo is so slight, when she gets shocked by something, she jumps clean through the bars of her cage. She has done it a few times (I went to the cage with an umbrella once and I saw her do it. I didn't know the umbrella would scare her). Next thing she was out. Momo is ok when she does this. 

BUT Binky, a big chunky Holland Lop boy, decided to do the Houdini trick, just like his girlfriend. Big mistake. One night, 2 years ago, we woke up to a horrible screaming. His head was stuck in the bars. My husband bent them and got him out. He ran off and started eating, so we figured he was OK.  He did it again in winter. Now we are thinking about taking out one bar so they can jump in and out, if they are really desperate. If Binky gets stuck and we are not home to help him, it could be a problem. 

The yard is bunny proof and because our dogs are in the yard during the day time, no other stray animals ever come in, because of the smell of the dogs. So every night, the bunnies are out playing in the yard and the dogs are inside. One night, the dogs managed to get out. My husband found the rabbits and the dogs together in the backyard. One dog was sleeping and the other was sniffing around. Binky was lying down watching the world and Momo was eating. So we think that the animals understand each other. It's not a risk we would normally take. Momo punches the dogs if they try to put their noses into the cage. The rabbits also have a burrow they can go down if they need to. It is under a wooden board in their cage and the dogs are too big to get into the space. I think the burrow must only be for nesting because they never seem to be in it - they always sleep up top. Maybe digging the burrow is just instinctive.


----------



## angelastoel

shinymagpie said:


> We had the same thing happen with Binky. Momo is so slight, when she gets shocked by something, she jumps clean through the bars of her cage. She has done it a few times (I went to the cage with an umbrella once and I saw her do it. I didn't know the umbrella would scare her). Next thing she was out. Momo is ok when she does this.
> 
> BUT Binky, a big chunky Holland Lop boy, decided to do the Houdini trick, just like his girlfriend. Big mistake. One night, 2 years ago, we woke up to a horrible screaming. His head was stuck in the bars. My husband bent them and got him out. He ran off and started eating, so we figured he was OK.  He did it again in winter. Now we are thinking about taking out one bar so they can jump in and out, if they are really desperate. If Binky gets stuck and we are not home to help him, it could be a problem.
> 
> The yard is bunny proof and because our dogs are in the yard during the day time, no other stray animals ever come in, because of the smell of the dogs. So every night, the bunnies are out playing in the yard and the dogs are inside. One night, the dogs managed to get out. My husband found the rabbits and the dogs together in the backyard. One dog was sleeping and the other was sniffing around. Binky was lying down watching the world and Momo was eating. So we think that the animals understand each other. It's not a risk we would normally take. Momo punches the dogs if they try to put their noses into the cage. The rabbits also have a burrow they can go down if they need to. It is under a wooden board in their cage and the dogs are too big to get into the space. I think the burrow must only be for nesting because they never seem to be in it - they always sleep up top. Maybe digging the burrow is just instinctive.



wow that's a scary story! My grandmothers dog (small cavalier king charles spaniel) once got out when my bunny's were out. She grew up with them, but still grabbed Puk (he is already 9 years old, but he had many small accidents, so he is used to being saved by me and stayed very calm) Luckily she didn't bite hard and it put my hand between Puk and the dog's teeth and git him lose without a scratch on him (only on my hands....) So I think you are very lucky your dog's didn't attack your bunny's!!!


----------



## angelastoel

its_a_keeper said:


> thank you! And jep, she was.
> 
> 
> 
> love the shot!
> 
> 
> 
> nice shirt! And jep, so scary when they get chaught in the cage. I had that with my first bunny too, that was 20 years ago and luckily she was fine afterwards. But bad things can happen so fast so afterwards I always coverd the Top of the cage always with a cotton Towel.
> Glad your bunny is fine again today! But it must have been such a shock!



I usually put a blanket on top, for safety, but when cleaning I always remove it and that crazy bunny of mine get's within 2 minutes in trouble!!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

angelastoel said:


> I usually put a blanket on top, for safety, but when cleaning I always remove it and that crazy bunny of mine get's within 2 minutes in trouble!!!



Oh no! Some are just trouble seeker  

I love the little ones!

Yesterday we had a family meeting and they had Bunnies at home 
So I was allowed to hold them and cuddle them and sniff on them*lol*
I so love that Bunny smell when they come fresh out of their lil hay stacks!
Bet my Fiances Cousin thought I am kinda creepy sniffing on her bunnies *lol*


----------



## mrskolar09

NY_Mami said:


> AWWWW.... She's precious....


 
Thanks!!!

Izzy actually made the trip up to the Rainbow Bridge last month...  my husband told me Gremlin missed her too much so she had to leave us
That was probably the only thing that made it easier, especially with Easter right around the corner.


----------



## NY_Mami

mrskolar09 said:


> Thanks!!!
> 
> Izzy actually made the trip up to the Rainbow Bridge last month... my husband told me Gremlin missed her too much so she had to leave us
> That was probably the only thing that made it easier, especially with Easter right around the corner.


 
:cry:


----------



## shinymagpie

mrskolar - sorry to hear about your bunnies

angelastoel - you crack me up with your bunny stories   I still think your photo of your bunnies on the bunny shaped rug is the best thing ever.

Any more photos people?


----------



## mrskolar09

Thanks guys!
I really miss my buns, but we have a puppy now, so I still have a buddy


----------



## nauticalstar

shinymagpie said:


> mrskolar - sorry to hear about your bunnies
> 
> angelastoel - you crack me up with your bunny stories   I still think your photo of your bunnies on the bunny shaped rug is the best thing ever.
> 
> Any more photos people?


 

Darwin says hello to all the tpf'ers and bunnies in the thread...


----------



## YouAreAlways

nauticalstar said:


> Darwin says hello to all the tpf'ers and bunnies in the thread...



Haha I love him!


----------



## its_a_keeper

nauticalstar said:


> Darwin says hello to all the tpf'ers and bunnies in the thread...



wink wink


----------



## r6girl2005

First time poster in this thread, I love seeing everyone's pictures!

I had to let my old bunny hop to the Rainbow Bridge about a week ago. Was pretty devastating since I'd had him for so many years. Doesn't help that I feel bad for my other bunny who I can tell is missing her husbunn. :cry:

Has anyone here ever adopted from their local Rabbit House Society? I've normally adopted through the shelters but I think I'm going to go this route. They help your bunny choose their partner of choice.

Thanks!


----------



## kezza30

HI everyone!! How cute a chat thread just for bunnies  I have 6 bunnies in 3 pairs, living in a homebuilt hutch/run area we built  3 of my bunnies were from P@H adoption centre and recently one who was sold as a girl was certainly not a girl as she or rather he got my female bunny pregnant when she got into their run which is how we figured that one out lol  We now have one 2 week old baby growing healthy and big everyday


----------



## poopsie

kezza30 said:


> HI everyone!! How cute a chat thread just for bunnies  I have 6 bunnies in 3 pairs, living in a homebuilt hutch/run area we built  3 of my bunnies were from P@H adoption centre and recently one who was sold as a girl was certainly not a girl as she or rather he got my female bunny pregnant when she got into their run which is how we figured that one out lol  We now have one 2 week old baby growing healthy and big everyday




I think we need pictures!


----------



## kezza30

poopsie2 said:


> I think we need pictures!


 
Here are my 6 or 7 now lol I don't condone breeding either, this was a genuine mistake due to a missexing, you'd think they'd check properly on a bun dumped on their doorstep but mistakes happen ¬_¬ No baby pics yet, s/he's only around 2 weeks don't want to pester her to much Sorry apart from Lily and Pepper the other pics are years old, Casper was just a baby there, my baby 

Lily the momma She's around a year. 





My old boy Casper is 5 and her cage mate. 




Pepper is the daddy of my baby who was meant to be the girl and I still call him a she most days too lol We had just gotten him in this pic, another abandoned bun. Also around a year.




Frosty is his cage mate  he's a huge fluff monster! Around 2ish now. 




Liquorice is a tony but feisty 4.5 year old nethie cross. 




and my last bun an old girlie Raine who is roughly 6. (Liq isn't in that cage anymore, it was temp they are all outside in pairs in hutch/runs)


----------



## poopsie

How cute are they! 

Thank you for the cuteness!


----------



## bellapsyd

love the pictures!  I need to get some new ones of mine to post


----------



## bellapsyd

r6girl2005 said:


> First time poster in this thread, I love seeing everyone's pictures!
> 
> I had to let my old bunny hop to the Rainbow Bridge about a week ago. Was pretty devastating since I'd had him for so many years. Doesn't help that I feel bad for my other bunny who I can tell is missing her husbunn. :cry:
> 
> Has anyone here ever adopted from their local Rabbit House Society? I've normally adopted through the shelters but I think I'm going to go this route. They help your bunny choose their partner of choice.
> 
> Thanks!



I'm so sorry I just saw this!  How old was Hop?  I've had to let some of mine go to the RBB before also.  It's awful and never gets easier.  How are you doing?

Did you end up going through the HRS to get her a husbun?


----------



## shinymagpie

kezza30 said:


> Here are my 6 or 7 now lol I don't condone breeding either, this was a genuine mistake due to a missexing, you'd think they'd check properly on a bun dumped on their doorstep but mistakes happen ¬_¬ No baby pics yet, s/he's only around 2 weeks don't want to pester her to much Sorry apart from Lily and Pepper the other pics are years old, Casper was just a baby there, my baby
> 
> Lily the momma She's around a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My old boy Casper is 5 and her cage mate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pepper is the daddy of my baby who was meant to be the girl and I still call him a she most days too lol We had just gotten him in this pic, another abandoned bun. Also around a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frosty is his cage mate  he's a huge fluff monster! Around 2ish now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liquorice is a tony but feisty 4.5 year old nethie cross.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my last bun an old girlie Raine who is roughly 6. (Liq isn't in that cage anymore, it was temp they are all outside in pairs in hutch/runs)



Seriously cute! Thank you.


----------



## Love4MK

kezza30 said:


> Here are my 6 or 7 now lol I don't condone breeding either, this was a genuine mistake due to a missexing, you'd think they'd check properly on a bun dumped on their doorstep but mistakes happen ¬_¬ No baby pics yet, s/he's only around 2 weeks don't want to pester her to much Sorry apart from Lily and Pepper the other pics are years old, Casper was just a baby there, my baby
> 
> Lily the momma She's around a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My old boy Casper is 5 and her cage mate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pepper is the daddy of my baby who was meant to be the girl and I still call him a she most days too lol We had just gotten him in this pic, another abandoned bun. Also around a year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frosty is his cage mate  he's a huge fluff monster! Around 2ish now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liquorice is a tony but feisty 4.5 year old nethie cross.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my last bun an old girlie Raine who is roughly 6. (Liq isn't in that cage anymore, it was temp they are all outside in pairs in hutch/runs)



Love your bunnies!  My bunny is a Silver Marten and looks identical to your Tony!


----------



## r6girl2005

Hi, thank you! My old boy was around 8 we think.

I ended up not going through our local RHS, they had been blowing me off for weeks so I got frustrated. I ended up with a darling baby sable point lionhead and I named him Ash. We are on the fast track to bonding and they are doing great! I'm waiting to go full steam with it until he's old enough to neuter. I need to post some pictures up!



bellapsyd said:


> I'm so sorry I just saw this!  How old was Hop?  I've had to let some of mine go to the RBB before also.  It's awful and never gets easier.  How are you doing?
> 
> Did you end up going through the HRS to get her a husbun?


----------



## emcosmo1639

Just saw this today...thought some TPFers in here might enjoy it...it's adorable!!

http://www.thepostgame.com/blog/animal-house/201206/mixed-animal-martial-arts-kitten-rabbit


----------



## bellapsyd

Love the video!!! So cute!!! Good thing the kitten didn't claw!


----------



## nauticalstar

So Darwin has started exhibiting adolescent behaviors and I realized he is 8 months old now! So we called the vet about spay/neuter (I'm still not 100% sure if he's actually male!) But I wanted to ask about recovery- I mean, they gave me some info already (and will tell me more, my vet really is great) but I was wondering if anyone could share their own experiences? I know its routine and very safe with an experienced vet- but I'm still worried.


----------



## bellapsyd

I've had both spays and neuters. Obvi neuter is much easier recovery, but they will give you pain meds either way. Bunny will be groggy at first so make sure the carrier is well padded for the ride home. Once back put bunny in a safe area, provide water and food (most likely there will be no appetite, but just in case) and then go away!  it'll be hard for give the bunny some quiet time to readjust at first. Then all will be good! If it's a spay you will keep her confined for a few days so that she doesn't get over ambitious and rip her stitches. Btw- is your vet a bunny vet? Certain anesthesias cannot be used on bunnies so you def want a bunny vet. Also bunnies don't need to fast ahead of time since they do not gag.


----------



## luckybunny

My bunny, pepper - she's 9 years old


----------



## No Cute

luckybunny said:


> My bunny, pepper - she's 9 years old



Pepper is gorgeous!

This summer, I've learned our bunny is a digger.  She spends part of her day in a large dog kennel in the livingroom, part roaming the house and finding her way into trouble no matter how I try, and part outside in a toddler yard when we're outside.  It is her outdoor time that is her favorite: she's got a burrough going that is as long as my son's arm  Go bunny!


----------



## nauticalstar

bellapsyd said:


> I've had both spays and neuters. Obvi neuter is much easier recovery, but they will give you pain meds either way. Bunny will be groggy at first so make sure the carrier is well padded for the ride home. Once back put bunny in a safe area, provide water and food (most likely there will be no appetite, but just in case) and then go away!  it'll be hard for give the bunny some quiet time to readjust at first. Then all will be good! If it's a spay you will keep her confined for a few days so that she doesn't get over ambitious and rip her stitches. Btw- is your vet a bunny vet? Certain anesthesias cannot be used on bunnies so you def want a bunny vet. Also bunnies don't need to fast ahead of time since they do not gag.



Thanks for the advice! Much appreciated. We definitely plan to confine him to the bottom of the cage at first and keep him in a quiet room. 

Yes, our vet is specialized- they don't do cats and dogs at all. We've been taking our bird to their avian vet since we moved and love him. They actually have one vet who is one of very few reptile specialists, which is kind of cool.


----------



## nauticalstar

Well, Darwin got spayed! Yep, thats right- turns out Darwin is a lady! The vet said everything went well and we can pick her up tomorrow


----------



## bnjj

nauticalstar said:


> Well, Darwin got spayed! Yep, thats right- turns out Darwin is a lady! The vet said everything went well and we can pick her up tomorrow


 
Surprise!

Everyone's bunnies are so sweet.


----------



## kezza30

This is our little baby Rosie, she was an accidental litter due to us adopting a 'girl' who was not lol sadly she was also the only one to live and we are so attached to her, we decided we just had to keep her

She was about 5 weeks here, and had begun exploring and being generally nosey lol





and now as she's grown into her fur just like mum hehe





and our old guy and Rosie's foster pops, Casper


----------



## bitchychinky

How is it that I just found this thread?!  I LOVE bunnies =D
I have one bunny that roams around the house.  I need to figure out how to post pictures from my phone onto here! 
As of right now, she's dying to come out.  
Ahhh Im excited to find other bunny lovers!!


----------



## its_a_keeper

kezza30 said:


> This is our little baby Rosie, she was an accidental litter due to us adopting a 'girl' who was not lol sadly she was also the only one to live and we are so attached to her, we decided we just had to keep her
> 
> She was about 5 weeks here, and had begun exploring and being generally nosey lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now as she's grown into her fur just like mum hehe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and our old guy and Rosie's foster pops, Casper



Just love your babies!
Bunnies are so cute!!!


----------



## bellapsyd

We just had bunny spa day at our shelter! The picture theme was pop art! Can't wait to post my bunnies with the Andy Warhol treatment in a few weeks!


----------



## nauticalstar

bellapsyd said:


> We just had bunny spa day at our shelter! The picture theme was pop art! Can't wait to post my bunnies with the Andy Warhol treatment in a few weeks!




So cute! post pics as soon as you get them!


----------



## nauticalstar

Well, Darwin is officially eating and drinking a little, and we know she's feeling better because she's currently moving all her dishes around. She shoves them all to one side and lays where they were, then moves them back again. Then she digs all the pellets out of the bowl and dumps the hay to eat the pieces at the bottom. This is her normal routine


----------



## shinymagpie

nauticalstar said:
			
		

> Well, Darwin is officially eating and drinking a little, and we know she's feeling better because she's currently moving all her dishes around. She shoves them all to one side and lays where they were, then moves them back again. Then she digs all the pellets out of the bowl and dumps the hay to eat the pieces at the bottom. This is her normal routine



Good to hear!


----------



## its_a_keeper

nauticalstar said:


> Well, Darwin is officially eating and drinking a little, and we know she's feeling better because she's currently moving all her dishes around.


 
Cross my fingers for Darwin. Nice to read!


----------



## shinymagpie

I just really offended Binky! He was waiting to be let out for his night time frolic in the garden. I grabbed him, and my daughter and I combed him with a large comb, then a finer one. We got a lot of fur off him and he will be much cooler. But he was really not happy with us & scuttled back into his  rabbit hutch. A few minutes later, he was lying down on the dirt on his tummy relaxing. He let me walk up to him and pat him. Then he got up, went back to the rabbit hutch, on to his wooden deck and stamped. Luckily it was dark or I would have been subject to major rabbit disapproval!


----------



## omgblonde

So many cute new pictures!!

Here's a recent one of my mum holding Bear, I can't believe how big he's gotten! haha.


----------



## Waffle65

I can't believe it's taken me this long to find his thread. This is my baby Kiwi. He's going to be 5 in October.


----------



## shinymagpie

omgblonde said:
			
		

> So many cute new pictures!!
> 
> Here's a recent one of my mum holding Bear, I can't believe how big he's gotten! haha.



He's looking great. What's his personality like?




			
				Waffle65 said:
			
		

> I can't believe it's taken me this long to find his thread. This is my baby Kiwi. He's going to be 5 in October.



such a cute bunny - great markings. 

I got out the " metal barbecue mats" for the bunnies to lie on in the heat - barbecue mats is our nickname, for large aluminum plates that are flat or hollow & roll-up style. Binky was onto it in seconds. Then Momo was straight onto him and lying wedged against the side of the cage. She picks up the smaller of the mats and throws it around the enclosure. Sometimes she buries it: but she does stretch out on it. 

I'm tempted to clip Binky. His fur is so long. They have built a tunnel, which they could go into, as it would definitely be cooler, but they like to stay at ground level.  I am guessing the tunnel is only for breeding purposes. They work on the tunnel every morning, about 4:30 or so, as we can hear rocks and dirt flying around. 

She's a Japanese mini-rabbit or mini-usagi, and only just started moulting. Right now, she has got the fur away from her eyes and cheeks, but has a Mohawk down the middle of her head.


----------



## Waffle65

How long would you ladies consider leaving your bunnies home alone for? I'm leaving town next Thursday morning and will be getting back Sunday afternoon. I can move his cage to the basement for those days so he won't get hot (the basement temp. is about 65 degrees), leave two water bottles for him, and of course lots of food. Do you think that he would be okay by himself? I'm not really sure what to do since I can't take him with me, and I don't know who to ask to come check on him for those days.


----------



## No Cute

Beautiful baby pictures.

Our bunny was getting really obnoxious...dare I say that she was being jerky?  Then I left her hutch (large dog travel carrier) open one extra hot night and didn't close it again, and she's been so much better with the ability to roam.  After a few hours wandering the house (limited with closed doors), she just hangs out by her house. She's been such a good girl.

Oh, cute.  Now she's playing with the new toy ds got her.  She loves it...http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12261290  She has the golf ball.


----------



## shinymagpie

Waffle65 said:


> How long would you ladies consider leaving your bunnies home alone for? I'm leaving town next Thursday morning and will be getting back Sunday afternoon. I can move his cage to the basement for those days so he won't get hot (the basement temp. is about 65 degrees), leave two water bottles for him, and of course lots of food. Do you think that he would be okay by himself? I'm not really sure what to do since I can't take him with me, and I don't know who to ask to come check on him for those days.



I'd say no. Isn't there anyone who could watch him for you?


----------



## shinymagpie

No Cute said:


> Beautiful baby pictures.
> 
> Our bunny was getting really obnoxious...dare I say that she was being jerky?  Then I left her hutch (large dog travel carrier) open one extra hot night and didn't close it again, and she's been so much better with the ability to roam.  After a few hours wandering the house (limited with closed doors), she just hangs out by her house. She's been such a good girl.
> 
> Oh, cute.  Now she's playing with the new toy ds got her.  She loves it...http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12261290  She has the golf ball.



This is lovely to hear.  

Our experience was like yours with the house.  Binky usually stayed in my daughters room - sometimes he looked out the door at us.  The only problem with indoor roaming is electric cables including phone lines. Binky had an obsession with seeking out electric cables, which is dangerous to the bunny and to you. Momo started eating the furniture though, which prompted my husband to build bunny world outside. Then we forgot to lock them in one night.  Ours get to roam the garden at night from about Midnight to 7am.  There are very few predators in our area.

Free time is fabulous for the bunny and fun to watch when they binky about going crazy. They always pooped in the cage, so we never had any problems in that aspect.


----------



## No Cute

shinymagpie said:


> This is lovely to hear.
> 
> Our experience was like yours with the house.  Binky usually stayed in my daughters room - sometimes he looked out the door at us.  The only problem with indoor roaming is electric cables including phone lines. Binky had an obsession with seeking out electric cables, which is dangerous to the bunny and to you. Momo started eating the furniture though, which prompted my husband to build bunny world outside. Then we forgot to lock them in one night.  Ours get to roam the garden at night from about Midnight to 7am.  There are very few predators in our area.
> 
> Free time is fabulous for the bunny and fun to watch when they binky about going crazy. They always pooped in the cage, so we never had any problems in that aspect.



Ooo, the garden.  How fun!  We live in the woods with multiple predators but it's not been a problem this summer.  She got loose one day and dug a bed next to a stump, under a wild rose bush, just out of reach, of course. 

And don't they all love the cords? Ugh.  Our girl usually gets out every day a bit, either in the house or in the toddler yard I kept from when the kids were little.  But I'd been busy and not let her out in two days, and she got obnoxious.  She really hates living outside.  We have a fabulous outdoor hutch/play yard we tried last summer, and she got so crabby (lonely, I think), so she lives inside year round.


----------



## its_a_keeper

Waffle65 said:
			
		

> How long would you ladies consider leaving your bunnies home alone for? I'm leaving town next Thursday morning and will be getting back Sunday afternoon. I can move his cage to the basement for those days so he won't get hot (the basement temp. is about 65 degrees), leave two water bottles for him, and of course lots of food. Do you think that he would be okay by himself? I'm not really sure what to do since I can't take him with me, and I don't know who to ask to come check on him for those days.



I wouldn't leave him alone for that long. At least have someone to check on him every other day cauz you know, a waterbottle might break or whatever! And he needs fresh hay.
You would never forgive yourself if anything happens in those days.


----------



## bellapsyd

Waffles-maybe see if their is a house rabbit society by you or call your vet and see where they would recommend you board the bunny


----------



## Waffle65

Thanks for all the help ladies. It turns out that my moms co-worker said that she will stop by and check on him Friday and Saturday, so he should be fine.


----------



## shinymagpie

Momo and Binky. Note the attractive mohawk from Momo shedding her fur and the mouthful of the roots of some plant she found. She was carrying the plant around the garden.


----------



## its_a_keeper

shinymagpie said:


> Momo and Binky. Note the attractive mohawk from Momo shedding her fur and the mouthful of the roots of some plant she found. She was carrying the plant around the garden.
> View attachment 1818416


----------



## nauticalstar

shinymagpie said:


> Momo and Binky. Note the attractive mohawk from Momo shedding her fur and the mouthful of the roots of some plant she found. She was carrying the plant around the garden.
> View attachment 1818416



Love the mohawk! Darwin has a bit of one, the vet trimmed a little of her fur around her eyes so she's a bit wide eyed at the moment!



omgblonde said:


> So many cute new pictures!!
> 
> Here's a recent one of my mum holding Bear, I can't believe how big he's gotten! haha.



He's adorable- does he just have one white foot? So cute!



Waffle65 said:


> I can't believe it's taken me this long to find his thread. This is my baby Kiwi. He's going to be 5 in October.



Hello to Kiwi! I used to have a bunny named Kiwi when I was a kid- she was a mini lop


----------



## bellapsyd

New bunny spa day photos! Theme was "pop art". Colors are more vibrant irl


----------



## shinymagpie

^warhol bunnies^ cute


----------



## shinymagpie

Here is a photo of a beach bunny I found while looking on an italian website for something entirely different.


----------



## Echoes

Tossin' this one in for the bunny gang:

http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/story/2012-08-17/pet-bunny-dispute/57118858/1


----------



## bellapsyd

omg- beach bunny is SO cute!!


----------



## bellapsyd

Echoes said:


> Tossin' this one in for the bunny gang:
> 
> http://www.usatoday.com/news/nation/story/2012-08-17/pet-bunny-dispute/57118858/1



so glad that ridiculous law got changed!


----------



## nauticalstar

Anyone have any suggestions for bunny-safe, large area carpet cleaning? Our apartment has white carpet and is looking rather dingy. Darwin has been good with her litter box, so no real spots to clean- we were just wondering if it'd be possible for some kind of "shampoo" or some other once over of the living room. She's not really big on chewing the carpet but does nap around on it quite a bit. Are there any companies that make a bun safe product?


----------



## Waffle65

nauticalstar said:


> Anyone have any suggestions for bunny-safe, large area carpet cleaning? Our apartment has white carpet and is looking rather dingy. Darwin has been good with her litter box, so no real spots to clean- we were just wondering if it'd be possible for some kind of "shampoo" or some other once over of the living room. She's not really big on chewing the carpet but does nap around on it quite a bit. Are there any companies that make a bun safe product?



PetSmart sells natural carpet cleaner that says it is safe for all animals. You can use it with a carpet steam cleaner or by itself.

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=12248346


----------



## fufu

It has been sometime I posted in this forum... 

A very sad news to share.... 

My beloved Wabbit (aka Ah Bit) passed away yesterday morning  

He collapsed suddenly and went stiff. We rushed him to the vet and he was pronounced dead. 

A day before his departure, we took many pictures of him. He even let us took pictures with him. In the past, he would avoid taking pictures. The moment I took my mobile phone out to take a picture of him, he would runaway. 

That morning, he jumped on top of our sofa, sat down and looked at his playing area for a very long time. Then, he jumped off the sofa, dashed very fast towards the balcony. Sat and collapsed on the floor. 

I was in shocked, couldn't believe my eyes that my beloved Ah Bit had passed away.


A picture of him, a day before his departure 







A picture of my and Ah Bit, one day before his departure
Unfortunately, he wasn't look at the camera. He was looking at my thigh haha. 







His younger days pic


----------



## shinymagpie

^ I'm so sorry for your loss fufu. AhBit was a beautiful bunny. Maybe he knew he was going. You must have a big bunny shaped hole in your heart right now. Thank you for telling us and sharing the photos.


----------



## its_a_keeper

fufu said:


> It has been sometime I posted in this forum...
> 
> A very sad news to share....
> 
> My beloved Wabbit (aka Ah Bit) passed away yesterday morning
> 
> He collapsed suddenly and went stiff. We rushed him to the vet and he was pronounced dead.
> 
> A day before his departure, we took many pictures of him. He even let us took pictures with him. In the past, he would avoid taking pictures. The moment I took my mobile phone out to take a picture of him, he would runaway.
> 
> That morning, he jumped on top of our sofa, sat down and looked at his playing area for a very long time. Then, he jumped off the sofa, dashed very fast towards the balcony. Sat and collapsed on the floor.
> 
> I was in shocked, couldn't believe my eyes that my beloved Ah Bit had passed away.
> 
> 
> A picture of him, a day before his departure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A picture of my and Ah Bit, one day before his departure
> Unfortunately, he wasn't look at the camera. He was looking at my thigh haha.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His younger days pic



So sorry for your loss!
Ah Bit was such a handsome bunny! I love your pics and so great you had the chance to took some a couple of days ago!

Sending you a big hug!


----------



## No Cute

fufu, I'm so sorry about Ah Bit.


----------



## rainbowrose

My bunny Henry passed away a week ago. He was only 1 year old. I feel like such a bad bunny owner.  If your bunny isn't eating take it to the vet _straight away_

-sigh-

I think I'll have to get another bunny eventually.


----------



## bellapsyd

I'm so sorry rainbowrose. I lose my angel Lilly on the 9th


----------



## girlvintage

i havent posted in so long... so sorry to hear abt your losses! but rest assured they are all in good company in bunheaven 

sending lots of bunny kisses your way!


----------



## No Cute

rainbowrose said:


> My bunny Henry passed away a week ago. He was only 1 year old. I feel like such a bad bunny owner.  If your bunny isn't eating take it to the vet _straight away_
> 
> -sigh-
> 
> I think I'll have to get another bunny eventually.




Oh no, I'm so sorry.

You are not a bad bunny owner.  Does the vet know what happened?  Sometimes bunnies are fragile or ill or...oh, I'm so sorry.  No words.


----------



## bellapsyd

Thank you. I'm really struggling with her death (hence why I Am up right now). I keep feeling like it could have been prevented (she got out of her room and ate candy) or fixed if the vet had been good. I can't stop crying. She was so special- she slept in bed with me and woke me up everyday with kisses....


----------



## rainbowrose

No Cute said:


> Oh no, I'm so sorry.
> 
> You are not a bad bunny owner.  Does the vet know what happened?  Sometimes bunnies are fragile or ill or...oh, I'm so sorry.  No words.



No, I never got him to the vet, but based on my reading online it sounds like it could have been GI Stasis.

I have another bunny now, but I do miss Henry.


----------



## rainbowrose

bellapsyd said:


> I'm so sorry rainbowrose. I lose my angel Lilly on the 9th



Sorry to hear about your bunny. *hugs*


----------



## No Cute

bellapsyd said:


> Thank you. I'm really struggling with her death (hence why I Am up right now). I keep feeling like it could have been prevented (she got out of her room and ate candy) or fixed if the vet had been good. I can't stop crying. She was so special- she slept in bed with me and woke me up everyday with kisses....



I'm so sorry.


----------



## nauticalstar

Reviving the thread to ask if anyone has had trouble transitioning from baby to adult food? Darwin loves her greens and hay, and we offer a smallish amount of pellets. So when she was ready for the adult formula, we started out mixing 50/50/ Now that we are down to almost entirely the adult food, she just ignores it. Or dumps it on the floor. She's certainly not starving, because she gets her greens and hay, but its frustrating.

Since I know everyone loves pics- I've attached an updated photo of the little bugger. She's gotten so big!


----------



## its_a_keeper

nauticalstar said:


> Reviving the thread to ask if anyone has had trouble transitioning from baby to adult food? Darwin loves her greens and hay, and we offer a smallish amount of pellets. So when she was ready for the adult formula, we started out mixing 50/50/ Now that we are down to almost entirely the adult food, she just ignores it. Or dumps it on the floor. She's certainly not starving, because she gets her greens and hay, but its frustrating.
> 
> Since I know everyone loves pics- I've attached an updated photo of the little bugger. She's gotten so big!



uhhhh! Soooo fluffy and cute! 

Sorry, can't really help, my Bunnies were never picky


----------



## bellapsyd

If greens and hay are being eaten, do you need to give pellets?


----------



## rainbowrose

Mine have been fussy with certain brands so maybe try a different brand, but yeah pellets are energy rich and can make them fat anyway so long as they eat the greens and hay it probably isn't too much to worry about. My old rabbit ate too many pellets and not enough hay and I think that's why he died


----------



## nauticalstar

Our vet suggested some amount of pellets at least until 18-24 months... at her last appointment (12 months) they thought she was a little too skinny. She's acting totally fine, so its nice to know that its ok if she's not eating them. I guess I just worry that I won't give her a balanced diet and she'll be lacking something? but she did take awhile to take to her veggies so maybe now that she eats more of them she just isn't interested in the pellets. 

She's pushy and opinionated, that's for sure. You know that internet meme where the octopus is running along the ocean floor and the caption says "Nope nope nope nope"? That's pretty much her response any time something happens she doesn't like. Which is often  She's a big ole grump but we love her!


----------



## nguyenjnt

nauticalstar said:


> Reviving the thread to ask if anyone has had trouble transitioning from baby to adult food? Darwin loves her greens and hay, and we offer a smallish amount of pellets. So when she was ready for the adult formula, we started out mixing 50/50/ Now that we are down to almost entirely the adult food, she just ignores it. Or dumps it on the floor. She's certainly not starving, because she gets her greens and hay, but its frustrating.
> 
> Since I know everyone loves pics- I've attached an updated photo of the little bugger. She's gotten so big!



I suggest mixing in some treats like dried fruits in with her pellets.


----------



## katlun

nauticalstar said:


> Reviving the thread to ask if anyone has had trouble transitioning from baby to adult food? Darwin loves her greens and hay, and we offer a smallish amount of pellets. So when she was ready for the adult formula, we started out mixing 50/50/ Now that we are down to almost entirely the adult food, she just ignores it. Or dumps it on the floor. She's certainly not starving, because she gets her greens and hay, but its frustrating.
> 
> Since I know everyone loves pics- I've attached an updated photo of the little bugger. She's gotten so big!



So cute, makes miss my bunny

Mine would get pisses like that, dump her food when she didn't like it or as I called it eat all the good stuff out of her food, she was never fond of pellets but would eat them when there was nothing else was around to nibble in


----------



## bellapsyd

Had to share!


----------



## nauticalstar

bellapsyd said:


> View attachment 2054494
> 
> Had to share!



LOVE this! It's so hilarious when their hair does that. I keep trying to catch a pic when Darwin's does it.


----------



## No Cute

bellapsyd said:


> View attachment 2054494
> 
> Had to share!



LOLOLOLOLOLOL!!!!!!

Question:  Our bunny keeps jumping in the guinea pig's cage to go to the bathroom.  The two of them are friends and get along well, especially when playing outside.  Is bunny just being a bossy?  What's up with that?  I mean, who poops in someone else's space?


----------



## bellapsyd

Ha! Mine poop in each other's potties too! I think it's a dominance thing


----------



## No Cute

^^^ Makes sense.  Thank you.


----------



## nauticalstar

bellapsyd said:


> Ha! Mine poop in each other's potties too! I think it's a dominance thing



Yup! I've only got one bunny right now, but when I used to have more than one and they did the same thing. In fact, there was one time that Darwin jumped up into the bird cage (on top of an end table!) but I think that was food related. She loooooves his pellets.

Darwin has two funny new habits I wanted to share:

1. She will stare at the wall for a few seconds, then hop as high as she can against it. This is a totally blank wall, no decorations, no furniture, nothing. We think she's taking up parkour 

2. She is a sock thief! I had a little bin of my mismatched socks out while I sorted laundry and out of the corner of my eye I saw a sock zip out of the bin. I looked under the chaise (next to the bin) and there she is, sitting on a little pile of socks. I watched for awhile and she props her front paws on the lip, reaches in, and in one motion scoots backward back under the chaise! Don't know what her thing is with socks- she likes them even better if they are part of the dirty laundry. She will carefully lay down on top of them so she's covering the whole sock. Weird critter!


----------



## bellapsyd

Sock thief!!! Ahaha!!! That is hilarious!


----------



## No Cute

nauticalstar said:


> Yup! I've only got one bunny right now, but when I used to have more than one and they did the same thing. In fact, there was one time that Darwin jumped up into the bird cage (on top of an end table!) but I think that was food related. She loooooves his pellets.
> 
> Darwin has two funny new habits I wanted to share:
> 
> 1. She will stare at the wall for a few seconds, then hop as high as she can against it. This is a totally blank wall, no decorations, no furniture, nothing. We think she's taking up parkour
> 
> 2. She is a sock thief! I had a little bin of my mismatched socks out while I sorted laundry and out of the corner of my eye I saw a sock zip out of the bin. I looked under the chaise (next to the bin) and there she is, sitting on a little pile of socks. I watched for awhile and she props her front paws on the lip, reaches in, and in one motion scoots backward back under the chaise! Don't know what her thing is with socks- she likes them even better if they are part of the dirty laundry. She will carefully lay down on top of them so she's covering the whole sock. Weird critter!



Darwin is a total crack up.

I had a thief back in the 80s.  He would take shiny things.  I had a small keyring with a single key (to put in pocket easily), and I would walk in the apartment and drop it next to my purse.  One day, it was gone. Never found it.  When we moved a year later, we never found it.  We even lifted the carpet corners to see where bunny hid it.  He had mad skills.  He and Darwin would have had the loveliest and naughtiest babes ever.

It amuses me that folks who don't know bunnies think they are docile and boring. :lolots.

My girl is molting for the first time, or I think so. And she injured her foot.  Not her best week.   But she's still making trouble.


----------



## bellapsyd

All of mine are shedding now too... Not good for the allergies


----------



## baglici0us

^ so cute! Your bun looks like a cosy emperor in the basket. Both of mine are molting as well plus I have a cold - can't tell which are allergy sneezes or the virus!




Here are my babies - Lola and Buttons


----------



## bellapsyd

Love them!!! And they haven't even chewed their pads/blankets.... Mine would have eaten that up!


----------



## nauticalstar

No Cute said:


> Darwin is a total crack up.
> 
> I had a thief back in the 80s.  He would take shiny things.  I had a small keyring with a single key (to put in pocket easily), and I would walk in the apartment and drop it next to my purse.  One day, it was gone. Never found it.  When we moved a year later, we never found it.  We even lifted the carpet corners to see where bunny hid it.  He had mad skills.  He and Darwin would have had the loveliest and naughtiest babes ever.
> 
> It amuses me that folks who don't know bunnies think they are docile and boring. :lolots.
> 
> My girl is molting for the first time, or I think so. And she injured her foot.  Not her best week.   But she's still making trouble.




Ok, I finally got some pics of Darwin's "patches" while she's shedding- so you can compare and see if your bun looks similar. You can see them best up by her front leg in the first pic- the lighter fur is the longer part. Second is a close up. Sorry it took so long- she does not sit still for pictures! The third pic is just for fun


----------



## No Cute

nauticalstar said:


> Ok, I finally got some pics of Darwin's "patches" while she's shedding- so you can compare and see if your bun looks similar. You can see them best up by her front leg in the first pic- the lighter fur is the longer part. Second is a close up. Sorry it took so long- she does not sit still for pictures! The third pic is just for fun



Omigosh, Darwin is gorgeous.  Is she out all the time or part of the day?

That's exactly like what she's doing.  The kids agree too.  It's very concerning when I've never seen it on a rabbit before, and I've had bun buns my whole life.  Is it the long hairs and dense furs that do it?  She dropping her fur on her dorsal stripe and down her sides.  Freaked me out. Feel so much better.  Thank you so so much.

I was afraid she got into something and hurt herself.  I mean, she did hurt her foot, but that was slipping and scrambling on the hardwood floor in the hall where she shouldn't go anyway. 

Thank you.


----------



## nauticalstar

No Cute said:


> Omigosh, Darwin is gorgeous.  Is she out all the time or part of the day?
> 
> That's exactly like what she's doing.  The kids agree too.  It's very concerning when I've never seen it on a rabbit before, and I've had bun buns my whole life.  Is it the long hairs and dense furs that do it?  She dropping her fur on her dorsal stripe and down her sides.  Freaked me out. Feel so much better.  Thank you so so much.
> 
> I was afraid she got into something and hurt herself.  I mean, she did hurt her foot, but that was slipping and scrambling on the hardwood floor in the hall where she shouldn't go anyway.
> 
> Thank you.



Thanks- we think she's pretty adorable  She's out whenever we're home- she pretty regularly goes back in her cage around 10 or 10:30 which is when we close her up for the night. We'd love to leave her out all the time but she's a troublemaker. We thought we had bunny proofed the apartment (2x4s under the bookcases and entertainment center, tubes on the cords, plus she won't set a paw on tile. If you look at the third pic all that white fur is on the bottom of her paws- she steps into the kitchen and all four paws slip out from under her!) So then, she started tearing up the carpet yarn by yarn. So far she doesn't seem to eat it, but we always have to stop her. Also one day she took a bite right out of the middle of the wall. And I hope they don't look too closely at the molding when we move out 

But yes, as far as the fur goes, I think its really noticeable with the long fur. Same thing happened when she was a baby- she was a big poofball, then she started losing the fur down her back and sides. She still has a little skirt, though. The reverse mohawk effect seemed to be because we have one chair she can get under and she kind of squeezes under a little bit, so I think it pulled out all the loose fur quickly. Maybe your bun is doing something similar? Now that she's mostly shedded out, she gets an actual mohawk from the static. lol


----------



## No Cute

nauticalstar said:


> Thanks- we think she's pretty adorable  She's out whenever we're home- she pretty regularly goes back in her cage around 10 or 10:30 which is when we close her up for the night. We'd love to leave her out all the time but she's a troublemaker. We thought we had bunny proofed the apartment (2x4s under the bookcases and entertainment center, tubes on the cords, plus she won't set a paw on tile. If you look at the third pic all that white fur is on the bottom of her paws- she steps into the kitchen and all four paws slip out from under her!) So then, she started tearing up the carpet yarn by yarn. So far she doesn't seem to eat it, but we always have to stop her. Also one day she took a bite right out of the middle of the wall. And I hope they don't look too closely at the molding when we move out
> 
> But yes, as far as the fur goes, I think its really noticeable with the long fur. Same thing happened when she was a baby- she was a big poofball, then she started losing the fur down her back and sides. She still has a little skirt, though. The reverse mohawk effect seemed to be because we have one chair she can get under and she kind of squeezes under a little bit, so I think it pulled out all the loose fur quickly. Maybe your bun is doing something similar? Now that she's mostly shedded out, she gets an actual mohawk from the static. lol



The wall?  Bahahaha :lolots:  but somehow, I'm not totally surprised.  Bunnies are random at times.  Just impulsive little creatures with no fear.  The timid bunny mystique is, well, myth.  Nothing timid about most bunnies. Bwahahaha!

My siamese dwarf would shed out, really blow his coat, and his markings would change.  One winter, he had a perfect little dark grey heart on his forehead.  But he never got all molty. 

I think Miss Bunny is embarrassed. And she didn't do this last year....the molting.  Wonder why.  Is this a fully mature thing they do?  I'm not new to rabbits by any means, but this has been surprising.


----------



## baglici0us

Bunny stretch!


----------



## nauticalstar

bellapsyd said:


> All of mine are shedding now too... Not good for the allergies
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2152429





baglici0us said:


> ^ so cute! Your bun looks like a cosy emperor in the basket. Both of mine are molting as well plus I have a cold - can't tell which are allergy sneezes or the virus!
> 
> View attachment 2152778
> 
> 
> Here are my babies - Lola and Buttons





baglici0us said:


> View attachment 2159985
> 
> 
> Bunny stretch!



Love all the bunny pics! I could look at bunnies all day. People with more than one bun, did you get them at the same time? Or introduce one after you had the other? When we get a bigger place, we were debating if Darwin would like a bun friend. But not sure how that goes.


----------



## bellapsyd

Have Darwin bunny date at the shelters so that he can pick his friend- usually works better. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



That's my Violet... Contemplating "the jump"


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

Happy to have found this thread, adorable!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

baglici0us said:


> View attachment 2159985
> 
> 
> Bunny stretch!




Too cute!  This one looks like my dwarf its name is Speedy. We got him/her at the end of December. I love my Rabbit such a fun pet!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

bellapsyd said:


> View attachment 2054494
> 
> Had to share!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

baglici0us said:


> ^ so cute! Your bun looks like a cosy emperor in the basket. Both of mine are molting as well plus I have a cold - can't tell which are allergy sneezes or the virus!
> 
> View attachment 2152778
> 
> 
> Here are my babies - Lola and Buttons




awwww looks just like my Speedy! Only this ones ears are a little darker. Cuteness!


----------



## miszgenevieve

Hi everyone ! 

I just got my first bunny yesterday & I can't deal with the cuteness right now lol . But I'm so confused with the veggies & fruits they can & can't have . I've read books, searched online & even watched youtube videos on bunny diets . Some books & online research said they can have one veggie/fruit & then another I read says DON'T or it'll say they can have so much of this, I can understand limited amounts of fruit because of the sugar, but when some say you can & then another says you cant feed them that same fruit I get confused  . 

So what do you ladies feed you bunnies ? What can I actually give this little guy without harming his tummy. He's about 2 months, & I've read articals that say with till hes 4-6 months and others to feed him veggies & fruit as soon as hes eating regular food . Could I give him fruits & veggies now or should I wait?


----------



## shinymagpie

Momo (sitting up) and Binky (looking at the camera), yesterday morning before going back into their hutch.


----------



## bellapsyd

Misz- where are you located? Are there any bunny shelters nearby?


----------



## miszgenevieve

bellapsyd said:


> Misz- where are you located? Are there any bunny shelters nearby?


I live in Austin, my local shelters have bunnies but from what i know they dont know too much about them. Theyre not even fixed


----------



## katlun

miszgenevieve said:


> I live in Austin, my local shelters have bunnies but from what i know they dont know too much about them. Theyre not even fixed



It's easy to get them fixed but its not needed if they are still little, you can call around and find a vet that will fix bunnies

as for what they eat make sure you feed them hay and pellets all other food is treats

My one bunny ate bananas and loved parsley and hated apples but they other two loved apples and wanted nothing to do bananas but they all seemed to love eating my flowers in my garden

If your bunny is inside make sure to bunny proof everything, they really like to nibble on wires and you can train them to use a litter box

They are very smart animals


----------



## miszgenevieve

katlun said:


> It's easy to get them fixed but its not needed if they are still little, you can call around and find a vet that will fix bunnies
> 
> as for what they eat make sure you feed them hay and pellets all other food is treats
> 
> My one bunny ate bananas and loved parsley and hated apples but they other two loved apples and wanted nothing to do bananas but they all seemed to love eating my flowers in my garden
> 
> If your bunny is inside make sure to bunny proof everything, they really like to nibble on wires and you can train them to use a litter box
> 
> They are very smart animals


All the bunnies in my local shelter are at least 9 months & older, I know one is around 3-4 yrs old. I've found a vet to neuter my little guy when the time comes out of town thats gotten good reviews for bunnies .

Right now hes eating pellets, hay & veggies & the occasional fruit since he's still a baby. The person I got him from was already feeding him veggies when I got him so I just went ahead and kept him on them . So far he likes bananas & apples (that's all I've let him nibble on) & any veggie I've found they can eat he seems to like.

He is inside & he's kept in my room for now & I block everything off that he can squeeze under, nibble on & just go where hes not allowed . He can go under my bed since it's clean besides some big storage containers that are closed & he sleeps on those lol. As for litter training I havent tried that yet since he's still small & I read before they're fixed it's really no use so Im not sure if I should just wait or when I make his new cage to go ahead & try to train him then


----------



## katlun

miszgenevieve said:


> All the bunnies in my local shelter are at least 9 months & older, I know one is around 3-4 yrs old. I've found a vet to neuter my little guy when the time comes out of town thats gotten good reviews for bunnies .
> 
> Right now hes eating pellets, hay & veggies & the occasional fruit since he's still a baby. The person I got him from was already feeding him veggies when I got him so I just went ahead and kept him on them . So far he likes bananas & apples (that's all I've let him nibble on) & any veggie I've found they can eat he seems to like.
> 
> He is inside & he's kept in my room for now & I block everything off that he can squeeze under, nibble on & just go where hes not allowed . He can go under my bed since it's clean besides some big storage containers that are closed & he sleeps on those lol. As for litter training I havent tried that yet since he's still small & I read before they're fixed it's really no use so Im not sure if I should just wait or when I make his new cage to go ahead & try to train him then



No, you can litter train, actually they go in the same stop - they seem to train you and let you know where they will go to put down the litter box 

Our one bunny loved goldfish crackers, even hopped up on my son to eat them, she would beg for food like a small dog, she would actually sit I front of the fridge when she wanted a snack


----------



## miszgenevieve

katlun said:


> No, you can litter train, actually they go in the same stop - they seem to train you and let you know where they will go to put down the litter box
> 
> Our one bunny loved goldfish crackers, even hopped up on my son to eat them, she would beg for food like a small dog, she would actually sit I front of the fridge when she wanted a snack


I might have to start training him then ! He hasn't really chosen a spot to use the bathroom at yet, but there's a spot where is clean where he sleeps, so he has that down lol.

Aw how sweet ! It would explain why when I was sitting on the floor he was trying to get my crackers I was eating haha, I didn't give him any since I wasn't sure if they could eat that or not


----------



## bellapsyd

Don't give him crackers!


----------



## bellapsyd

Check rabbit.org (house rabbit society) for tons of great info


----------



## nauticalstar

miszgenevieve said:


> I might have to start training him then ! He hasn't really chosen a spot to use the bathroom at yet, but there's a spot where is clean where he sleeps, so he has that down lol.
> 
> Aw how sweet ! It would explain why when I was sitting on the floor he was trying to get my crackers I was eating haha, I didn't give him any since I wasn't sure if they could eat that or not



We just gave our bun a litterbox and she very quickly figured out what to do! We got the kind that fits into a corner. Those are good for smaller breeds (I think if Darwin was any bigger she would want something bigger. But maybe there are other sizes?) What type of bun do you have?


----------



## miszgenevieve

nauticalstar said:


> We just gave our bun a litterbox and she very quickly figured out what to do! We got the kind that fits into a corner. Those are good for smaller breeds (I think if Darwin was any bigger she would want something bigger. But maybe there are other sizes?) What type of bun do you have?


I had wanted to get him a nice corner one for his cage, but it's not big enough for him to have room with a little box for now. I was told hes a mini rex, but I wont know till he gets bigger since hes only 2 months old right now


----------



## girlvintage

OMGOSH 

i didnt realize how much i missed this thread! 

how is everyone?! 

a BIG BUNNY NOSE BUMP to those i havent met yet!


----------



## gillianna

My bunnies like the larger litter boxes.   I got those that were for a cat and it is a 4 part system.  Two litter boxes that fit inside of each other so when you clean one you can use the other one right away.  A top part with holes that lay on top of this and then a top frame part that has plastic clips on two sides to keep it in place.  All bunnies love them and lay in them alot while only using a corner for there bathroom spot.  It is funny to see them did and then just plop down.  
    I made the mistake of changing their litter boxes about three weeks ago.  They just had the larger one piece long square plastic box that I bought from the hardware store.  They did like these and used them since birth.   But we went to Petsmart and they got new cages so I thought to try new litter boxes.  We bought the huge triangle edge ones and the bunnies hated them.  They could no longer lay in their box and would pee outside of it too.  So they got the cat litter system box and happy bunny days for them.  I just got done cleaning all three cages and as soon as I was done it was so funny to see three bunnies in a row laying in their litter box on a soft cushion of hay just chilling under the paddle fan.  I don't even know if they ever go in their bunny houses anymore.  They sit on top of the houses but seem to like the litter box more than any other place except running around the house.  Now that the weather is warmer they seem to like to find a spot under the paddle fans and just fall asleep.


----------



## miszgenevieve

gillianna said:


> My bunnies like the larger litter boxes.   I got those that were for a cat and it is a 4 part system.  Two litter boxes that fit inside of each other so when you clean one you can use the other one right away.  A top part with holes that lay on top of this and then a top frame part that has plastic clips on two sides to keep it in place.  All bunnies love them and lay in them alot while only using a corner for there bathroom spot.  It is funny to see them did and then just plop down.
> I made the mistake of changing their litter boxes about three weeks ago.  They just had the larger one piece long square plastic box that I bought from the hardware store.  They did like these and used them since birth.   But we went to Petsmart and they got new cages so I thought to try new litter boxes.  We bought the huge triangle edge ones and the bunnies hated them.  They could no longer lay in their box and would pee outside of it too.  So they got the cat litter system box and happy bunny days for them.  I just got done cleaning all three cages and as soon as I was done it was so funny to see three bunnies in a row laying in their litter box on a soft cushion of hay just chilling under the paddle fan.  I don't even know if they ever go in their bunny houses anymore.  They sit on top of the houses but seem to like the litter box more than any other place except running around the house.  Now that the weather is warmer they seem to like to find a spot under the paddle fans and just fall asleep.


Do you know which litter box system you use ? Im almost done with my bunnies cage, i just need to do the floors & ramp


----------



## gillianna

The litter boxes we bought for our rabbits is called the Lift and Sift Litter box.  Each of my bunnies have their own metal cage on wheels.  It is a nice size.  On one end of the cage is their plastic big oval house with the black plastic cage part I put on top that is their sitting perch.  They could not stretch out on the oval house.  On the other side of the cage is their litter box.  In the middle is enough room for them to lay down and stretch and I bought the cage screw on plastic water bowls which is so much easier then the pottery water bowls on the floor.  This system is working out the best for all of us. I think each litter box was about 23 dollars. 

I put paper towels in the litter pan with some pellets/just enought to lightly cover the floor not bunched up.  Then the top pan with holes is above this and I use the fluffy litter bedding stuff-because they seem to like this.  I put hay on top of this and the snap on edge lid goes on top.  It is working out great.  No more pee outside the box.  I tried so many different things but my bunnies love to stretch in their hay from the time they were babies.  Even though 2 bunnies have to weigh about 4-5 pounds and the other is about 6 pounds they love the larger litter box.  I tried smaller plastic ones in this shape and they looked too squished in their box.  Now they can turn and move around.  Spoiled bunnies live at this house.


----------



## Echoes

Got a yard full of them again this year.  I can usually see 5 or 6 in the evenings.  Just caught one eating my new corn shoots.


----------



## gillianna

We have a mama bunny living in our yard under the evergreen trees.  She has baby bunnies too.  She will actually come up the pool patio and then limb the stairs to get to the upper patio that goes the whole length of the yard.  I put carrots in the grass for her and will probably put a bunny house under one tree in case she needs a better home.  I will fill it with rabbit hay to attract her.  Rather have bunnies in the yard then skunks and groundhogs.


----------



## shinymagpie

It's with a heavy heart, that I think the Momo and Binky love story may come to an end very soon. Binky is 5 heading for six. This morning, he and Momo had broken into the vegetable garden overnight. When my husband saw them, she had already gotten out and gone back into the hutch, but was Binky was just lying in a corner by the veggies & made no fuss at all, when DH lifted him out. 

Today, he drank water, but showed almost no interest in any food. For a while, he took himself up to the end of the cage and lay there, rather than in the middle where they normally are. Momo went up and washed him then snuggled down next to him. Later he lay in the normal spot. I got him lots of tasty things to nibble, but he just looked. He normally licks my fingers when I scratch his nose, but tonight he just pushed his head under my hand for more patting. 

The clincher has been when I opened the cage door tonight at 11, so they could have their nightly time out in the garden, while the dogs are locked up. He's usually out in seconds, but three hours later, he's still lying on his wooden mat in the cage, Momo is sitting watching him from a distance. 

The vet was closed today, and there's no after hours vet nearby. Tomorrow, I'll get him to the vets. The rabbit web pages say even any rabbit can have a day off being lively. He doesn't feel hot or cold. I'm hoping its something as simple as a tick, which could be found and removed. There are no poisonous spiders or snakes commonly found in this part of Japan. Their usual poo-ing places seem to look normal & he was eating voraciously until today. There's nothing in the garden that could be bad for them. So it's a mystery, or just old age.

If you read this, please cross your fingers for the big guy. I don't know what Momo would do without him.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

katlun said:


> No, you can litter train, actually they go in the same stop - they seem to train you and let you know where they will go to put down the litter box
> 
> Our one bunny loved goldfish crackers, even hopped up on my son to eat them, she would beg for food like a small dog,* she would actually sit I front of the fridge when she wanted a snack*


 

cute and funny!


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

shinymagpie said:


> View attachment 2239368
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's with a heavy heart, that I think the Momo and Binky love story may come to an end very soon. Binky is 5 heading for six. This morning, he and Momo had broken into the vegetable garden overnight. When my husband saw them, she had already gotten out and gone back into the hutch, but was Binky was just lying in a corner by the veggies & made no fuss at all, when DH lifted him out.
> 
> Today, he drank water, but showed almost no interest in any food. For a while, he took himself up to the end of the cage and lay there, rather than in the middle where they normally are. Momo went up and washed him then snuggled down next to him. Later he lay in the normal spot. I got him lots of tasty things to nibble, but he just looked. He normally licks my fingers when I scratch his nose, but tonight he just pushed his head under my hand for more patting.
> 
> The clincher has been when I opened the cage door tonight at 11, so they could have their nightly time out in the garden, while the dogs are locked up. He's usually out in seconds, but three hours later, he's still lying on his wooden mat in the cage, Momo is sitting watching him from a distance.
> 
> The vet was closed today, and there's no after hours vet nearby. Tomorrow, I'll get him to the vets. The rabbit web pages say even any rabbit can have a day off being lively. He doesn't feel hot or cold. I'm hoping its something as simple as a tick, which could be found and removed. There are no poisonous spiders or snakes commonly found in this part of Japan. Their usual poo-ing places seem to look normal & he was eating voraciously until today. There's nothing in the garden that could be bad for them. So it's a mystery, or just old age.
> 
> If you read this, please cross your fingers for the big guy. I don't know what Momo would do without him.


 

aww hope he will be ok


----------



## shinymagpie

Thanks. 3 drips, a general anaesthetic and tooth surgery later, Binky is back on his paws and running around. The problem was his teeth had got too long, even though he chews all sorts of wood. It combined with hot weather and shedding to produce a hair ball which blocked his intestines. 

The drips worked very well, combined with puréed spinach, cucumber, carrot and pineapple, which we offered to him by syringe after he had the second drip. That got his energy level up so he could cope with the G.A. Even before the tooth surgery on Friday, he had started to eat by himself. Nw he looks great. 

If your rabbit as not had a teeth check, it is worth doing. Rabbits can go from looking great and eating well, to being completely lethargic and unable to eat in just 24 hours, if the conditions are right. It's a fine balance. 

Momo has looked after him well too. She particularly kept washing the bridge of his nose, which is a calm down spot for rabbits.


----------



## No Cute

shinymagpie said:


> Thanks. 3 drips, a general anaesthetic and tooth surgery later, Binky is back on his paws and running around. The problem was his teeth had got too long, even though he chews all sorts of wood. It combined with hot weather and shedding to produce a hair ball which blocked his intestines.
> 
> The drips worked very well, combined with puréed spinach, cucumber, carrot and pineapple, which we offered to him by syringe after he had the second drip. That got his energy level up so he could cope with the G.A. Even before the tooth surgery on Friday, he had started to eat by himself. Nw he looks great.
> 
> If your rabbit as not had a teeth check, it is worth doing.* Rabbits can go from looking great and eating well, to being completely lethargic and unable to eat in just 24 hours, if the conditions are right.* It's a fine balance.
> 
> Momo has looked after him well too. She particularly kept washing the bridge of his nose, which is a calm down spot for rabbits.



So glad Binky is doing well.  

The bolded is very true.  They are "prey" and are used to covering illness to survive. It's scary.


----------



## nauticalstar

shinymagpie said:


> Thanks. 3 drips, a general anaesthetic and tooth surgery later, Binky is back on his paws and running around. The problem was his teeth had got too long, even though he chews all sorts of wood. It combined with hot weather and shedding to produce a hair ball which blocked his intestines.
> 
> The drips worked very well, combined with puréed spinach, cucumber, carrot and pineapple, which we offered to him by syringe after he had the second drip. That got his energy level up so he could cope with the G.A. Even before the tooth surgery on Friday, he had started to eat by himself. Nw he looks great.
> 
> If your rabbit as not had a teeth check, it is worth doing. Rabbits can go from looking great and eating well, to being completely lethargic and unable to eat in just 24 hours, if the conditions are right. It's a fine balance.
> 
> Momo has looked after him well too. She particularly kept washing the bridge of his nose, which is a calm down spot for rabbits.



So glad that he is on the road to recovery!


----------



## shinymagpie

Thanks everyone. Binky is just fine now and totally better. We are so happy that it was easy to solve.


----------



## Love4MK

Glad to see this thread is still up and running!  My bunny, Ginger, is going to be eleven next month.  I'm starting to worry for her health (her eyes are starting to look strange) and I'm dreading the day we lose her.  But she is still vivacious and begs for snacks.  She hops out and plants herself in the middle of the kitchen floor every morning waiting for her fruit snacks and does the same at night for her Cheerios.  She's a very spoiled and very well taken care of bunny.  I really hope we get more time out of her because losing her, well, I don't even want to dwell on that right now.  I am glad to see there are other bunny lovers out there!  They are a great pet and a wonderful companion!


----------



## gillianna

Our bunnies are so spoiled too.  With the summer heat I put a extra fan in the family room.  It has a paddle fan to cool the whole room.  They love to sit in front of the fan and catch the breeze.  They also like sitting on the floor air condition vents??? It's cold.  I love to watch them because they are so amusing and all three have their own personalities.  Girl bunny tries to pull one of the boy bunnies blanket out of his cage through the bars.  They all love to run and hide throughout the house.  Took e three hours to find girl bunny sleeping behind the curtains in the formal living room.  Usually I know all their hiding places.  She used to love to jump on my son's bed and cuddle up by his pillow but now prefers to hide under the furniture low to the ground.  They are five years old now.   I could not imagine life without a bunny for a pet.  Sadly mama bunny died around 6 months ago.


----------



## ~Fabulousity~

My bunny Speedy has become comfortable with us. We got him back on NYE. He plays a game with me now, when I sit at my desk he runs around the chair then he stops so I can touch him and then he runs in the other direction and stops again  he also lets DD feed him hay and lets DH rub his head and back now without running. Rabbits really are fun pets they just need time to adjust.


----------



## shinymagpie

Early morning Binky and Momo. They must have been digging somewhere, look at his back end! After this picture was taken, he rand up to my husband for a pat. But Momo did her usual "wild bunny" routine and stayed out of reach.


----------



## gillianna

So I hear today boy bunny has been escaping from his cage at night...   Each three indoor bunnies have separate cages and the top hooks and lifts up and they all have a side opening.  Apparently someone adding water or hay to their cage has not been making sure it hooks properly.  I guess he rattles the cage to make it open and sneaks out.  He s found in the morning laying down by the girl bunny cage..... He does not cause trouble by eating wires or even going into other rooms.  All bunnies love to run upstairs into the bedrooms.  We have two staircases, one is right in the family room where the bunny cages are.  Can you imagine the shock if an escaped bunny jumped on your bed?   He did this once on my husband's face when he was sleeping in our room when he was sick.  Once he jumped on he bed I said he was fine now.  
  So hubby failed to mention Mr. Bunny has been enjoying his freedom a few times already.....  I now  have to put a metal clip to lock his cage tonight.


----------



## shinymagpie

gillianna said:


> So I hear today boy bunny has been escaping from his cage at night...   Each three indoor bunnies have separate cages and the top hooks and lifts up and they all have a side opening.  Apparently someone adding water or hay to their cage has not been making sure it hooks properly.  I guess he rattles the cage to make it open and sneaks out.  He s found in the morning laying down by the girl bunny cage..... He does not cause trouble by eating wires or even going into other rooms.  All bunnies love to run upstairs into the bedrooms.  We have two staircases, one is right in the family room where the bunny cages are.  Can you imagine the shock if an escaped bunny jumped on your bed?   He did this once on my husband's face when he was sleeping in our room when he was sick.  Once he jumped on he bed I said he was fine now.
> So hubby failed to mention Mr. Bunny has been enjoying his freedom a few times already.....  I now  have to put a metal clip to lock his cage tonight.



Is he creating a problem? It sounds like he just needs more exercise than your other bunnies.


----------



## gillianna

The bunnies do not create any problems.  I guess this one feels he is happier to annoy the other male bunny in his cage.  They all get the run f the house at different times or are in separate rooms.  The two male bunnies do not get along at all.  I think he got out because his cage was not closed properly.  Bunnies are so much fun.  Any bunny in my room will do the happy bunny flop in the middle of under my king size bed.  Far enough in so I can't catch them.  Have to bribe with a yogurt treat to get them out.  I guess they ave me well trained.  

My bunnies like to play hide under a towel to baby blanket.  You wave it like you are going to at it on the floor and they go under it then sneak out and sit and wait for you to do it again.  Strange but so funny to do.


----------



## Louislily

Wow just found this thread, love it! My babies Louis (all white) and Lily:


----------



## Sharmeen

T
	

		
			
		

		
	




This is my mini lop buck called Junior! I got him as a gift after my 3 year bunny netherland past a way. He is adorable and very affectionate!  xo


----------



## Sharmeen

Louislily said:


> Wow just found this thread, love it! My babies Louis (all white) and Lily:



Awww I love lionheads! So so cute! x


----------



## bellapsyd

chester just turned 10 last saturday!  Going to the vet Monday for a urinalysis...his BUN levels and Calcium were elevated.  Hoping it's not kidney disease....he's been with me in 11 homes and 3 states- life without him is unimaginable.  He's acting just fine though- so fingers crossed!


----------



## shinymagpie

bellapsyd said:


> chester just turned 10 last saturday!  Going to the vet Monday for a urinalysis...his BUN levels and Calcium were elevated.  Hoping it's not kidney disease....he's been with me in 11 homes and 3 states- life without him is unimaginable.  He's acting just fine though- so fingers crossed!



Cool. Happy Chester's birthday to you.


----------



## gillianna

Went to the pet store this week because I was out of bunny hay and my order from www.smallpetselect.com did not arrive yet.  This online store is the best place to buy hay.  So green and fresh, soft too, not like the packaged hay in the retail pet stores.  
So my daughter and I are in the local small pet store and there is a pretty bunny literally running in circles in his cage.  Over and over, so strange to see.  We asked about the bunny and the girl said someone found a lost bunny in the next town and brought it here but so far nobody claimed it.  My daughter was able to go up to it and sit down on the floor with the cage door open  and pet the bunny.  It sat there quietly.  We felt the bunny probably was missing their owner and might have been one that was not stuck in a cage but in a house/room to run around in.   We both felt so sad for this bunny.  I hope it will eventually find a good home.  This pet store is great at helping pets in need.


----------



## bellapsyd

Ugh. Makes my heart break. I just want to take all the bunnies home! I hope the bunny found her owner...

We order from smallpetselect as well! Great quality.

Today is the 1 year anniversary of Lilly's passing. Hasn't gotten any easier 
I still cry, sometimes daily. 

For a little cheer.., here is my elf, Violet


----------



## Candice0985

bellapsyd said:


> Ugh. Makes my heart break. I just want to take all the bunnies home! I hope the bunny found her owner...
> 
> We order from smallpetselect as well! Great quality.
> 
> Today is the 1 year anniversary of Lilly's passing. Hasn't gotten any easier
> I still cry, sometimes daily.
> 
> For a little cheer.., here is my elf, Violet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2424401
> View attachment 2424402
> View attachment 2424403


Violet looks soooo soft! I want to snuggle her  her costume is too funny!!!

i'm sorry to hear about Lilly passing, she'll be in your heart always


----------



## bellapsyd

thank you. ::hug::

She is a cuddly Rex...


----------



## omgblonde

Hey guys! Long time, no visit! I hope all your fluffy little friends are doing well!

Unfortunately my little bunny, Bear passed away a few weeks ago. He was only around 2 and a half years old and it was so sudden. I said no to the autopsy, but now it keeps playing on my mind what could have happened/been wrong with him. 

He wasn't eating on the Tuesday, so we went to the vets and they gave him the two injections and some critical care to take home. When we got home he gobbled up the CC from a syringe and drank lots of water from the bowl. 

Next day, 2 poops stuck to him, but not eating. So we went back to the vets and they gave him some meds to bring home (metacalm and another I forget the name of). So off we went home and he was completely fine in himself, just not eating. He took his meds fine and drank a lot of water, but CC had to be forced down him this time.

Next day, a couple of poops stuck to him, not eating. He was still fine in himself though. So we went to the vets again as soon as they opened, they decided to keep him in, do xrays, bloodwork, possible anaesthesia to check his back teeth etc to try figure out reason. I had to fill in a release form for the potential anaesthesia so the vet zipped him in his carrier as I was filling it in because he kept jumping to my shoulder (his safe spot!), then as I was signing the paperwork he was going crazy digging and biting the carrier door (he'd been in there maybe 45 seconds), then suddenly he made an awful noise and we unzipped it and he'd collapsed. They tried oxygen etc, but it was too late.

I just keep kicking myself thinking maybe if I'd let him stay on my shoulder, he wouldn't have got all worked up and it might not have happened? Or if I'd have insisted on day 2 that he stay in and they figure it out, would he have been ok? Or was he just so poorly it was inevitable? I hate not knowing what was wrong, but it's too late now to do anything about it.

I miss my little Bear *so* much, but in slightly happier news, I've already adopted another little bunny! According to the adoption place he was 5/6 months, I would have said he was younger because he was tiny, but apparently he'd been very underweight, so perhaps he is that old. He's grown a LOT since I picked him up though, I'll have to post pics soon!


----------



## Love4MK

omgblonde said:


> Hey guys! Long time, no visit! I hope all your fluffy little friends are doing well!
> 
> Unfortunately my little bunny, Bear passed away a few weeks ago. He was only around 2 and a half years old and it was so sudden. I said no to the autopsy, but now it keeps playing on my mind what could have happened/been wrong with him.
> 
> He wasn't eating on the Tuesday, so we went to the vets and they gave him the two injections and some critical care to take home. When we got home he gobbled up the CC from a syringe and drank lots of water from the bowl.
> 
> Next day, 2 poops stuck to him, but not eating. So we went back to the vets and they gave him some meds to bring home (metacalm and another I forget the name of). So off we went home and he was completely fine in himself, just not eating. He took his meds fine and drank a lot of water, but CC had to be forced down him this time.
> 
> Next day, a couple of poops stuck to him, not eating. He was still fine in himself though. So we went to the vets again as soon as they opened, they decided to keep him in, do xrays, bloodwork, possible anaesthesia to check his back teeth etc to try figure out reason. I had to fill in a release form for the potential anaesthesia so the vet zipped him in his carrier as I was filling it in because he kept jumping to my shoulder (his safe spot!), then as I was signing the paperwork he was going crazy digging and biting the carrier door (he'd been in there maybe 45 seconds), then suddenly he made an awful noise and we unzipped it and he'd collapsed. They tried oxygen etc, but it was too late.
> 
> I just keep kicking myself thinking maybe if I'd let him stay on my shoulder, he wouldn't have got all worked up and it might not have happened? Or if I'd have insisted on day 2 that he stay in and they figure it out, would he have been ok? Or was he just so poorly it was inevitable? I hate not knowing what was wrong, but it's too late now to do anything about it.
> 
> I miss my little Bear *so* much, but in slightly happier news, I've already adopted another little bunny! According to the adoption place he was 5/6 months, I would have said he was younger because he was tiny, but apparently he'd been very underweight, so perhaps he is that old. He's grown a LOT since I picked him up though, I'll have to post pics soon!


 
I am so sorry about the loss of your bunny, but ecstatic that you've adopted another bunny in need of a home!  This one won't replace the love of Bear, but I'm sure he'll wiggle his way into your heart.

My bunny turned eleven this year!  She's still a little diva.  My mom bought her this little tunnel thing made of hay and instead of going through it, she just eats it and makes a big mess, but it's nice to see her being active.  I can't imagine what life will be like without her, but as long as she keeps doing what she's doing, she should be fine!


----------



## shinymagpie

omgblonde said:


> Hey guys! Long time, no visit! I hope all your fluffy little friends are doing well!
> 
> Unfortunately my little bunny, Bear passed away a few weeks ago. He was only around 2 and a half years old and it was so sudden. I said no to the autopsy, but now it keeps playing on my mind what could have happened/been wrong with him.
> 
> He wasn't eating on the Tuesday, so we went to the vets and they gave him the two injections and some critical care to take home. When we got home he gobbled up the CC from a syringe and drank lots of water from the bowl.
> 
> Next day, 2 poops stuck to him, but not eating. So we went back to the vets and they gave him some meds to bring home (metacalm and another I forget the name of). So off we went home and he was completely fine in himself, just not eating. He took his meds fine and drank a lot of water, but CC had to be forced down him this time.
> 
> Next day, a couple of poops stuck to him, not eating. He was still fine in himself though. So we went to the vets again as soon as they opened, they decided to keep him in, do xrays, bloodwork, possible anaesthesia to check his back teeth etc to try figure out reason. I had to fill in a release form for the potential anaesthesia so the vet zipped him in his carrier as I was filling it in because he kept jumping to my shoulder (his safe spot!), then as I was signing the paperwork he was going crazy digging and biting the carrier door (he'd been in there maybe 45 seconds), then suddenly he made an awful noise and we unzipped it and he'd collapsed. They tried oxygen etc, but it was too late.
> 
> I just keep kicking myself thinking maybe if I'd let him stay on my shoulder, he wouldn't have got all worked up and it might not have happened? Or if I'd have insisted on day 2 that he stay in and they figure it out, would he have been ok? Or was he just so poorly it was inevitable? I hate not knowing what was wrong, but it's too late now to do anything about it.
> 
> I miss my little Bear *so* much, but in slightly happier news, I've already adopted another little bunny! According to the adoption place he was 5/6 months, I would have said he was younger because he was tiny, but apparently he'd been very underweight, so perhaps he is that old. He's grown a LOT since I picked him up though, I'll have to post pics soon!




Sorry that you lost Bear. You did what you could. The VET was right to put him in the bag while you did the paperwork, imagine if he'd fallen in an unfamiliar environment & the stress of chasing and catching him while he was not well. 2 1/2 years is youngish, but he would have had a good time with you. Enjoy the new bunny you adopted!


----------



## caruava

Hi all, it has been a very long time (years?) since l have posted. So much has happened. Condolences to those whom have lost bunnies. I am sure there have been new additions too. 

My Shadow is 6 years now and still in good health. About a year and a half ago he got a brother (not his choice and he definitely let us know about it!). His brother is similar with long lop ears but is a CKCS. It took a while for Shadow to accept and for us to trust the dog but get along now.


----------



## pixiejenna

I wasn't sure if I should post this is the lol cats thread or this one but I felt like it would be appreciated more here.


----------



## airbrushed

bellapsyd said:


> Ugh. Makes my heart break. I just want to take all the bunnies home! I hope the bunny found her owner...
> 
> We order from smallpetselect as well! Great quality.
> 
> Today is the 1 year anniversary of Lilly's passing. Hasn't gotten any easier
> I still cry, sometimes daily.
> 
> For a little cheer.., here is my elf, Violet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2424401
> View attachment 2424402
> View attachment 2424403



Cutest outfit ever. I'm so sorry for your loss. She's adorable.


----------



## baglici0us

This is too cute - Marc Jacob's New 'jetset' pets line. 

http://m.shopbop.com/bunny-london-t...74302023816&fm=other-shopbysize&colorId=60862


----------



## luckyprim

.


----------



## bellapsyd

Must get!


----------



## mcb100

I am bumping this thread, because I am considering getting  my first bunny and need tips such as housing, exercising, playing, and typical behaviors of domestic bunnys 

I just read online that hutches are only supposed to be outdoors, is that really true? I was going to purchase this hutch and use it indoors to keep the bunny in when i'm not home or when i'm sleeping, but I guess you're not supposed to keep a hutch inside? Can someone elaborate on this for me. It seems almost the same as a cage though, like it would be fine maybe? It doesn't seem like the rabbit would be harmed from being in an indoor hutch, instead of a cage, but like I said, maybe someone on here can help? http://www.wayfair.com/Super-Pet-Rabbit-Hutch-SP65271-YSP1354.html

If it is highly reccommended that you put a cage indoors, instead of a hutch, then this was the one I was looking at but I'm wary of it. i want my rabbit to have the best, and chances are the rabbit I'm looking into adopting is not young, it's a big adult. I'm not sure if the rabbit is going to have enough room in this cage. http://www.wayfair.com/Midwest-Home...mall-Animal-Double-Unit-Cage-162-MDW1242.html 


Opinions, please!


----------



## its_a_keeper

mcb100 said:


> I am bumping this thread, because I am considering getting  my first bunny and need tips such as housing, exercising, playing, and typical behaviors of domestic bunnys
> 
> I just read online that hutches are only supposed to be outdoors, is that really true? I was going to purchase this hutch and use it indoors to keep the bunny in when i'm not home or when i'm sleeping, but I guess you're not supposed to keep a hutch inside? Can someone elaborate on this for me. It seems almost the same as a cage though, like it would be fine maybe? It doesn't seem like the rabbit would be harmed from being in an indoor hutch, instead of a cage, but like I said, maybe someone on here can help? http://www.wayfair.com/Super-Pet-Rabbit-Hutch-SP65271-YSP1354.html
> 
> If it is highly reccommended that you put a cage indoors, instead of a hutch, then this was the one I was looking at but I'm wary of it. i want my rabbit to have the best, and chances are the rabbit I'm looking into adopting is not young, it's a big adult. I'm not sure if the rabbit is going to have enough room in this cage. http://www.wayfair.com/Midwest-Home...mall-Animal-Double-Unit-Cage-162-MDW1242.html
> 
> 
> Opinions, please!



How nice you want to give a bunny a home!

But first, you should think about getting two instead of one. Bunnies need companions, they are not meant to be alone. And no, no human can replace another Bunny, no matter how much attention you give it.

Second; both cages aren't great for indore use, at least not for Bunnies.
This is because the first one doesn't have a high enough inlay. The hay and everything else would spill out onto your floor all the time when the Bunnies move inside. Maybe if you put some wood work around the lower parts it would work!?

The second one is just the same. Bunnies like to dig in the hay and straws. Also the ramps look too steep. they may not have enough hold on them to get into the next level. You may also consider that the access may be too small depending on the Bunny.

The more space the better. The cage should be high enough for the Bunny to stay on the hindlegs without touching the top. Your Bunnies should also be able to leave the cage at least two times a day for running around in a room or the whole house. 
Or maybe you can do a combo of cage and part room were you put up a small fence for them so they got their own lil space, lika a home with a garden  that was what I did for mine. So the Bunnies were in the cage when I was away at work and when I was home they were able to decide if they want to be in the cage or run around in the fenced area.


----------



## mcb100

its_a_keeper said:


> How nice you want to give a bunny a home!
> 
> But first, you should think about getting two instead of one. Bunnies need companions, they are not meant to be alone. And no, no human can replace another Bunny, no matter how much attention you give it.
> 
> Second; both cages aren't great for indore use, at least not for Bunnies.
> This is because the first one doesn't have a high enough inlay. The hay and everything else would spill out onto your floor all the time when the Bunnies move inside. Maybe if you put some wood work around the lower parts it would work!?
> 
> The second one is just the same. Bunnies like to dig in the hay and straws. Also the ramps look too steep. they may not have enough hold on them to get into the next level. You may also consider that the access may be too small depending on the Bunny.
> 
> The more space the better. The cage should be high enough for the Bunny to stay on the hindlegs without touching the top. Your Bunnies should also be able to leave the cage at least two times a day for running around in a room or the whole house.
> Or maybe you can do a combo of cage and part room were you put up a small fence for them so they got their own lil space, lika a home with a garden  that was what I did for mine. So the Bunnies were in the cage when I was away at work and when I was home they were able to decide if they want to be in the cage or run around in the fenced area.




Thank you so much for your help! I have my bunny picked out and paid for, and I am going to pick him/her up and take him/her home (they haven't told me yet) on Wednesday, when I pick out other stuff for him/her! I just got one, but I don't work often, and am planning on giving it constant attention. If all goes well, maybe in two years (after my hamster passes on, although I love him dearly) I will add another one as a playmate. I'm already a bunny lover. The one I picked out let me hold him/her, and it stood still and was so precious, I will be adding pics on Wednesday! The bunny is called a Mini Lop Bunny and they said that he/she is around 4 months old, but to me, the bunny still looks huge, like the size of a small cat. The bunny was purchased from a *reputable *pet shop, that already has the bunnys spaid, and has lots of good reviews written up from people. I know for a fact they only sell healthy animals. Also, from what the pet shop workers told me, you were right about the above cages! The one I'm going to be getting her/him at the store is very different than the above ones, and typical for indoor rabbit use. 

I will say that picking out my bunny was a very good experience. There were three to choose from. All the pet shop workers were knowledgeable, and extremely helpful with their facts. (It is not one of those unclean dirty pet shops that sells questionable animals.) I looked around at the bunnys. And when I held this particular mini lop one, we just had a connection. Isn't that funny how you just get connected to some animals? Instead of running away from me, she let me hold her and she stood nice and still as I pet her. It was the cutest experience and people stood around to watch how cute. Anyways, thank you for your help! Pics will be coming on Wednesday!


----------



## mcb100

Here is Paxton everyone! 
He is male, and he will be the only bunny in the house, so my question is should I get him neutered and around how much does it cost? I read online that it can cost about 75 dollars, but I started calling local vets (and very few of them operate on rabbits) and they quoted me 350 dollars. Is it really usually almost 400 just to them neutered? Thanks so much xoxo


----------



## gillianna

Paxton is beautiful.  It is hard to find a bunny vet.  The one here charged $175.00 for this type of surgery 4 years ago.  I believe  one of these two websites  www.rabbit.org has information on finding a local vet who works with rabbits and gives a discount on surgery.  Or it might be www.thehouserabbitsociety.com.  It's been awhile since I have been on those sites.

For hay don't buy the junk the pet stores sell at inflated prices.  The best hay for your bunny comes from www.smallpetselect.com      After buying their hay I will never feed my bunnies anything else.  What a difference on e you see it in person.  It even smells like fresh hay and is so green.  Their site gives some good information on feeding your rabbits.


----------



## mcb100

^I just thought I would bump this thread because there hasn't been too many talk about rabbits on TPF lately. Thought about starting a new one because this one is very old but we haven't reached 5,000 posts yet.
 My bunny is doing well. He is very happy. I know a lot more about them now than I did when I first got him, but I especially know a lot more about him now. (What I mean by that, is that even though bunnies are bunnies, they are all each individual and different. Some like certain toys and other doesn't, some like certain food and others don't, etc. I've learned a lot about him which is great.) 
  He has the biggest cage we could find. (And there are a few gems out there but most of them are too small IMO.) It's a great cage. We spent hundreds of dollars on it. He has a great amount of room to move around. He's an indoor rabbit, but he does have supervised playtime at least a few hours a day, sometimes more. He's been to the vet a few times now and I have had no problems with that. I managed to find a great vet in the area who knows what she's talking about, (regularly takes rabbits), and absolutely does not overcharge, so that's great.
  He has perfect teeth, so we do not need to get them trimmed regularly every 3 months, like a lot of rabbits. However he also eats a ton of hay every single day, Timothy is his favorite. (Vet said if he keeps eating hay the way he does, he won't even need them trimmed once a year. Course, I keep an eye on the teeth at home too.) 
  I feel like a lot of pet stores/pet supply stores around here do not have much for small animals or rabbits, which makes me sad. They are extremely lacking in the toy and treat department for bunnies. Also I feel like my bunny is very active, likes to climb and jump on things and doesn't have enough exercise/obstacle toys and things. Like outside of the cage toys. I'm trying to give him some things so he won't be bored when he comes out to play.
   I just ordered this Deluxe Hopper Hideaway 
https://store.busybunny.com/deluxe-hopper-hideaway-bb-65dlx-p733.aspx and I'm hoping he loves it  
  But he also did just get a new larger dog bed to relax in, and a grass mat, and new hay, (plus buying bedding and hay and food regularly every two weeks gets expensive), so I'm going to take a break and wait a while before buying him new things. (Not counting necessities like food, hay, bedding.) 
  Btw, I bought him a medium sized round dog bed from Petsmart to relax in and he would sit in it but couldn't lay down in it because it was too small and therefore he doesn't like it. So, (like I said, you learn what they like eventually), I got him a very large flat pillow type dog bed recently and he loves it. My bunny weighs 6.5 lbs, but he is very big, I don't know how to explain it, he is not little like when I just got him anymore, he is the size of a puppy. So when he stretches out on all fours he is like huge.


Just wanted to add this website has great chew toys and safe, organic treats for bunnies: http://www.bunnybytes.com/cgi-bin/start.cgi The pet stores in my area are really lacking in the bunny department.


----------



## Pinkhamsterfeet

Small animals really are neglected  in terms of what you can find for them. I used to have hamsters and it was so hard to find toys and fun stuff for them! I had to improvise a lot of the time. 

I'd love to get a rabbit someday. Does anyone here follow bunnymama on Instagram? Her bunnies are adorable and it's  clear she has a lot of love for them.


----------



## sally.m

mcb100 said:


> ^I just thought I would bump this thread because there hasn't been too many talk about rabbits on TPF lately. Thought about starting a new one because this one is very old but we haven't reached 5,000 posts yet.
> My bunny is doing well. He is very happy. I know a lot more about them now than I did when I first got him, but I especially know a lot more about him now. (What I mean by that, is that even though bunnies are bunnies, they are all each individual and different. Some like certain toys and other doesn't, some like certain food and others don't, etc. I've learned a lot about him which is great.)
> He has the biggest cage we could find. (And there are a few gems out there but most of them are too small IMO.) It's a great cage. We spent hundreds of dollars on it. He has a great amount of room to move around. He's an indoor rabbit, but he does have supervised playtime at least a few hours a day, sometimes more. He's been to the vet a few times now and I have had no problems with that. I managed to find a great vet in the area who knows what she's talking about, (regularly takes rabbits), and absolutely does not overcharge, so that's great.
> He has perfect teeth, so we do not need to get them trimmed regularly every 3 months, like a lot of rabbits. However he also eats a ton of hay every single day, Timothy is his favorite. (Vet said if he keeps eating hay the way he does, he won't even need them trimmed once a year. Course, I keep an eye on the teeth at home too.)
> I feel like a lot of pet stores/pet supply stores around here do not have much for small animals or rabbits, which makes me sad. They are extremely lacking in the toy and treat department for bunnies. Also I feel like my bunny is very active, likes to climb and jump on things and doesn't have enough exercise/obstacle toys and things. Like outside of the cage toys. I'm trying to give him some things so he won't be bored when he comes out to play.
> I just ordered this Deluxe Hopper Hideaway
> https://store.busybunny.com/deluxe-hopper-hideaway-bb-65dlx-p733.aspx and I'm hoping he loves it
> But he also did just get a new larger dog bed to relax in, and a grass mat, and new hay, (plus buying bedding and hay and food regularly every two weeks gets expensive), so I'm going to take a break and wait a while before buying him new things. (Not counting necessities like food, hay, bedding.)
> Btw, I bought him a medium sized round dog bed from Petsmart to relax in and he would sit in it but couldn't lay down in it because it was too small and therefore he doesn't like it. So, (like I said, you learn what they like eventually), I got him a very large flat pillow type dog bed recently and he loves it. My bunny weighs 6.5 lbs, but he is very big, I don't know how to explain it, he is not little like when I just got him anymore, he is the size of a puppy. So when he stretches out on all fours he is like huge.
> 
> 
> Just wanted to add this website has great chew toys and safe, organic treats for bunnies: http://www.bunnybytes.com/cgi-bin/start.cgi The pet stores in my area are really lacking in the bunny department.



You sound like a proud bunny mama. Lets have some more pictures, Bunnies are too cute!


----------



## mcb100

I know! We just welcomed our second one for him because I read everywhere on Google that they are not supposed to be housed without another bunny. So now we have mini lop and a tiny fuzzy lionhead. They are a year and two months old and a year and six months old. We haven't introduced them to each other yet, taking things slow. 
   The mini lop is a very sweet boy, but he does not like to be held. I think maybe some bunnies are just like that? He was from a pet store with high reviews everywhere around town.
   The lionhead is a girl and already she will let you pick her up and brush her. She was from a breeder, and we were told she was held a lot by children at the ranch where she came from, so maybe she's already used to it??? 
     Anyhow, we are enjoying our new family member.


----------



## sally.m

:useless:


----------



## baglici0us

Congrats on your new bun, mcb100! The deluxe hopper hideaway looks awesome. I have the cottontail cottage myself and we've recently had to reinforce the ground floor because my buns had chewed through one of the walls. Silly buns!

Here's my bun set up: they are free range and I just love watching them flop about my apartment.


----------



## mcb100

I just want to say that there's so many conflicting things on the internet regarding bunny diet, and what we should be feeding our buns. 
   Right now I'm feeding them Kaytee Rabbit Food + Timothy Hay + A little bit of Parsley + A little bit of Mint + occasionally some carrots but only once and a while as treats.
   The rabbit food and hay I refill regularly everyday, and the parsley and mint I only feed them a few leaves of each twice a week.
  Does anyone know for certain what's correct??? What I've been reading is different everywhere. Some people say absolutely to parsley, other people say no. Some people say they absolutely need fresh vegetables to be incorporated into their diet and other people say it's best just to stick to plain bagged bunny food because they can get sick or diarrhea from vegetables. I'm having trouble finding out what is best here.


----------



## sally.m

I had bunnies as a kid and they had dry food and greens (carrots, cauliflower leaves, grass, dandelions etc ) everyday. They lived ages and never had runny bottoms.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

hey guys, if you can't tell from my forum name... i love bunnies! 

unfrotunately my beautiful Felix passed away 6 months ago. He had surgery for 2 ear infections and then he developed necrotic tissue. He had a 3rd surgery and began recovery but then developed a kidney issue so we had him put down. miss him loads. 

we still have my husbands rabbit: Rusty. He is going great guns but I can tell he misses his mate Felix. he is such a crack up and makes me laugh.


----------



## mcb100

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> hey guys, if you can't tell from my forum name... i love bunnies!
> 
> unfrotunately my beautiful Felix passed away 6 months ago. He had surgery for 2 ear infections and then he developed necrotic tissue. He had a 3rd surgery and began recovery but then developed a kidney issue so we had him put down. miss him loads.
> 
> we still have my husbands rabbit: Rusty. He is going great guns but I can tell he misses his mate Felix. he is such a crack up and makes me laugh.


 

Sorry for your loss! I'm sure he had a great life. Bunnys are such special pets. I like to think that we rescue them, because most families want cats & dogs nowadays, not so much for small animals.


I think it's funny how they each have their own individual personalities, and that coupled with hopping everywhere, is funny to me. My male mini lop is daring, bold, adventurous. He always wants to get into new things. He'll be the bold one who will jump on top of a chair, table, or furniture (we supervised of course.). He's energetic, will run over to you when you come into the room. And he's huge. My female lionhead is very sweet, a lot more shy, and very tiny with long fur. She is perfect with obedience, obeys all the rules, would never think of doing something like jumping up on the furniture or going into a room that she's not supposed to. 


He, I feel like, is a bunny who needs another bunny (hence why we eventually ended up getting the lionhead) to play with, socialize with, and have fun with. She, I feel like, is a bunny who is very sweet but could take or leave another bunny. She's not going to be that outgoing one to try and make friends by herself, and she could survive without another bunny I think.
   They really do have different personalities like two different people. Funny to watch.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

mcb100 said:


> Sorry for your loss! I'm sure he had a great life. Bunnys are such special pets. I like to think that we rescue them, because most families want cats & dogs nowadays, not so much for small animals.
> 
> 
> I think it's funny how they each have their own individual personalities, and that coupled with hopping everywhere, is funny to me. My male mini lop is daring, bold, adventurous. He always wants to get into new things. He'll be the bold one who will jump on top of a chair, table, or furniture (we supervised of course.). He's energetic, will run over to you when you come into the room. And he's huge. My female lionhead is very sweet, a lot more shy, and very tiny with long fur. She is perfect with obedience, obeys all the rules, would never think of doing something like jumping up on the furniture or going into a room that she's not supposed to.
> 
> 
> He, I feel like, is a bunny who needs another bunny (hence why we eventually ended up getting the lionhead) to play with, socialize with, and have fun with. She, I feel like, is a bunny who is very sweet but could take or leave another bunny. She's not going to be that outgoing one to try and make friends by herself, and she could survive without another bunny I think.
> They really do have different personalities like two different people. Funny to watch.


thank you hun! it was very sad for me as he was super special. 

it is lovely that you rescue rabbits. keep up the awesome work! 

your bunnies sound like good fun. she sounds like a real sweet heart and he sounds like a very adventurous guns blazing kinda guy 

Felix was awesome. he was a little cheeky dude who was super relaxed. he could open doors, steal your tea bag out of your cup and would be found running around with my sock in his mouth. he did everything in his own time, was not frightened of anything or anyone. when he wanted attention he would chew the bottom of my pants or socks, or head butt my feet until he got what i wanted. He did this creepy stare where he would like "jedi mind trick me" (basically sitting in eye line and staring intently and running towards me every time i moved closer to him) into laying on the floor and patting him. Every morning when we fed him breakfast he would binki and run around his cage - we called it the felix breakfast dance. 

Rusty is sweet and is very sensitive. He does these mad runs around our house and then jumps on the couch and sits on our laps. He loves to be sooked over and fussed over. He hates having his hair brushed so we just pat him a lot until all the dead fur comes out. He sees the fur brush in your hand and *poof* he is gone - running away hahah. 

Love having our bunny in our apartment. Such great pets and i like that they don't bark or make heaps of noise (don't want to annoy the neighbours haha). They are super friendly and love company. Also they have a good sense of humour. 

i attached some pictures. Felix had stripes and Rusty  is just orange


----------



## its_a_keeper

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> thank you hun! it was very sad for me as he was super special.
> 
> it is lovely that you rescue rabbits. keep up the awesome work!
> 
> your bunnies sound like good fun. she sounds like a real sweet heart and he sounds like a very adventurous guns blazing kinda guy
> 
> Felix was awesome. he was a little cheeky dude who was super relaxed. he could open doors, steal your tea bag out of your cup and would be found running around with my sock in his mouth. he did everything in his own time, was not frightened of anything or anyone. when he wanted attention he would chew the bottom of my pants or socks, or head butt my feet until he got what i wanted. He did this creepy stare where he would like "jedi mind trick me" (basically sitting in eye line and staring intently and running towards me every time i moved closer to him) into laying on the floor and patting him. Every morning when we fed him breakfast he would binki and run around his cage - we called it the felix breakfast dance.
> 
> Rusty is sweet and is very sensitive. He does these mad runs around our house and then jumps on the couch and sits on our laps. He loves to be sooked over and fussed over. He hates having his hair brushed so we just pat him a lot until all the dead fur comes out. He sees the fur brush in your hand and *poof* he is gone - running away hahah.
> 
> Love having our bunny in our apartment. Such great pets and i like that they don't bark or make heaps of noise (don't want to annoy the neighbours haha). They are super friendly and love company. Also they have a good sense of humour.
> 
> i attached some pictures. Felix had stripes and Rusty  is just orange



Love the Felix and Rusty pics with you! 
And so funny that he runs like hell when that brush cones out 

And I am sorry for your loss, those lil buggers are always so special and missed dearly as they were a special part of the family.
Wen I think back to the days with my bunnies I always smile and think back of how happy they made me and hop they had a great time with me as well.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

its_a_keeper said:


> Love the Felix and Rusty pics with you!
> And so funny that he runs like hell when that brush cones out
> 
> And I am sorry for your loss, those lil buggers are always so special and missed dearly as they were a special part of the family.
> Wen I think back to the days with my bunnies I always smile and think back of how happy they made me and hop they had a great time with me as well.


Thank you for your kind words 

It is nice to hear you have fond memories of your fur friends and still think of them. They are definitely part of the family and when the move on it is hard initially. 

I have sooo many pictures and videos of them! its hard to choose ones to share. Hahaha


----------



## Pinkhamsterfeet

JessicaRabbit1 said:


> thank you hun! it was very sad for me as he was super special.
> 
> it is lovely that you rescue rabbits. keep up the awesome work!
> 
> your bunnies sound like good fun. she sounds like a real sweet heart and he sounds like a very adventurous guns blazing kinda guy
> 
> Felix was awesome. he was a little cheeky dude who was super relaxed. he could open doors, steal your tea bag out of your cup and would be found running around with my sock in his mouth. he did everything in his own time, was not frightened of anything or anyone. when he wanted attention he would chew the bottom of my pants or socks, or head butt my feet until he got what i wanted. He did this creepy stare where he would like "jedi mind trick me" (basically sitting in eye line and staring intently and running towards me every time i moved closer to him) into laying on the floor and patting him. Every morning when we fed him breakfast he would binki and run around his cage - we called it the felix breakfast dance.
> 
> Rusty is sweet and is very sensitive. He does these mad runs around our house and then jumps on the couch and sits on our laps. He loves to be sooked over and fussed over. He hates having his hair brushed so we just pat him a lot until all the dead fur comes out. He sees the fur brush in your hand and *poof* he is gone - running away hahah.
> 
> Love having our bunny in our apartment. Such great pets and i like that they don't bark or make heaps of noise (don't want to annoy the neighbours haha). They are super friendly and love company. Also they have a good sense of humour.
> 
> i attached some pictures. Felix had stripes and Rusty  is just orange


Your bunnies are so cute!


----------



## mcb100

So cute!


Does anyone know of a cage (or a link of a cage) that is big enough to house two bunnies? Mine are finally ready to share the same cage, and both have been fixed for a while now. I feel comfortable leaving them alone together, they seem like they're at the point where they've become good friends. During playtime, the male will even crawl into the female's cage (if I open both cages) and just hang out there. 
   I don't know what the square footage of room/cage that a bunny is supposed to have, really is. They are both fully grown. (One is a little over a year and a half, and one is almost two years.) And I just want to make sure that this cage is big enough for two bunnies so that they both have enough space to be comfortable.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

Pinkhamsterfeet said:


> Your bunnies are so cute!


thank you so much x


----------



## mcb100

This is the cage that they are both currently in: (the X Large one) http://www.amazon.com/Living-World-...=B007BNE1YA&ascsubtag=562a44b62624c5.75559193


It is housing a 6.5 lb mini lop, and a 3.5 lb lionhead. I don't know if this cage is big enough for both of them? But I'm struggling to find an indoor rabbit cage that is any bigger than that. I don't really have any spending limit, willing to spend even up to $500.00. Can anyone recommend the largest rabbit cage, or at least one big enough for the two of them? I don't think hutches are appropriate, because they are kept indoors. (And they still get at least 4 hours of supervised playtime a day.)


----------



## JourneyEmbracer

Posted these in another thread but I think you fellow bunny lovers will appreciate [emoji1]

This is my bunny Cookie


----------

